# La NASA reconoce que no tiene ya tecnología para ir a la Luna



## Azrael_II (16 Nov 2022)




----------



## Abrojo (16 Nov 2022)

Falta Kubrick


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (16 Nov 2022)

Ya no fabrican papel de plata dorado como el de antes, cachis. 

los chinos dicen que van a tardar uno 15 años en poder fabricar ese papel, debe de estar difícil hacerlo


----------



## La treky del foro (16 Nov 2022)

En algún cajón me queda un disco de 32 Kb. Se lo voy a enviar. Ahí cabe la misión entera.


----------



## boyra (16 Nov 2022)

Lógico, tampoco se hacen ya catedrales barrocas por el enorme coste en mano de obra y seguridad que supondrian...


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (16 Nov 2022)

Desde que se murió Kubrick normal


----------



## petete44 (16 Nov 2022)

no era que iban a marte?


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (16 Nov 2022)

Jajajjajaja
No son capaces de ir a la Luna, como para colonizar Marte
Y luego la gente pensando, que los hinjenieros serán capaces de descubrir alguna fuente de energía alternativa al petróleo
Jajajajajajaja


----------



## Dubnio (16 Nov 2022)

q no tiene tecnologia para ir a la luna dice 

q tampoco esta tan lejos la luna.... a la luna han ido mas de 20veces. la ultima el apolo 17.


Programa Apolo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## CEMENTITOS (16 Nov 2022)

¿Pero que mierda acabo de ver?
¿No habiamos quedao en que un telefono tiene mas potencia que todos los ordenadores utilizados entonces?
¿Y aquella tipeja fea con una montaña de papeles al lao que decian era el codigo fuente, donde esta?

FLIPANTE AMEGO


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (16 Nov 2022)

Una de las premisas de la ciencia dice:

Reproducción del experimento 


China hoy día tiene 100 veces más tecnología que USA en los 60

Y no va a la Luna

Serán los costes o que le de miedo que mueran los astronautas chinos


----------



## Dubnio (16 Nov 2022)

y no solo eso si no que el mayor diseñador de cohetes de la nasa el numero 1 era un reconocido Nacionalsocialista de las SS leal en sus primeros años a la alemania nazi.


Wernher von Braun - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


aqui lo teneis al cerebro Von braun. cualquier ingeniero sabe quien es Von braun. Todos los cohetes que llegaron a la luna eran diseños suyos.


----------



## Raulisimo (16 Nov 2022)

En los años sesenta sí que había tecnología *y celofán.

MUCHO CELOFAN




















La reentrada en la atmósfera terrestre al regreso debió ser terrible.*

Tal vez por eso se "perdió la tecnología" *PARA SIEMPRE.

*




Por supuesto, cualquiera que haya ido de camping alguna vez se preguntará cómo coño consiguieron sacar de ahí el *Roving Vehicle, *y lo que es más difícil, cómo consiguieron *volver a meterlo dentro...*


----------



## granville (16 Nov 2022)

boyra dijo:


> Lógico, tampoco se hacen ya catedrales barrocas por el enorme coste en mano de obra y seguridad que supondrian...



no se hacen iglesias? o no se hacen edificios tecnicamente mas complicados que una catedral gotica? creo que ambas las respuesta es que si se hace todos los dias varias veces y no se tardan 100 años en tenerlas listas como en el siglo XIII


----------



## Besucher (16 Nov 2022)

Pues que recuperen la tecnología que tenían hace 53 años, que parece que sí les dio para llegar y grabar algunos tiktokses.


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (16 Nov 2022)

boyra dijo:


> Lógico, tampoco se hacen ya catedrales barrocas por el enorme coste en mano de obra y seguridad que supondrian...



En Madrid había un viejuno que montó una catedral él sólito con restos de basura. Y las obras de ingeniería actuales, por ejemplo en Dubai, se mean en la complejidad de las catedrales..
Lo de la luna fue un cuento, no pasa nada por reconocerlo.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (16 Nov 2022)

boyra dijo:


> Lógico, tampoco se hacen ya catedrales barrocas por el enorme coste en mano de obra y seguridad que supondrian...



Pues se está construyendo la Sagrada Familia, bastante más compleja y grande que una barroca.


----------



## boyra (16 Nov 2022)

granville dijo:


> no se hacen iglesias? o no se hacen edificios tecnicamente mas complicados que una catedral gotica? creo que ambas las respuesta es que si se hace todos los dias varias veces y no se tardan 100 años en tenerlas listas como en el siglo XIII



De comprensión lectora regular...que tiene que ver un mamotreto de hormigón con unas gargolas de piedra a mano? Técnicamente mas complicados? Que tiene que ver un barroco tardío flamígero con una puta mierda del Calatrava te la clava?


----------



## boyra (16 Nov 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> En Madrid había un viejuno que montó una catedral él sólito con restos de basura. Y las obras de ingeniería actuales, por ejemplo en Dubai, se mean en la complejidad de las catedrales..
> Lo de la luna fue un cuento, no pasa nada por reconocerlo.



Basura de basura la vas a comparar? Me rindo...ni te contesto


----------



## boyra (16 Nov 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Pues se está construyendo la Sagrada Familia, bastante más compleja y grande que una barroca.



Otro... La sagrada familia no vale ni el precio de la entrada, y mira que me gusta Gaudí


----------



## zapatitos (16 Nov 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Una de las premisas de la ciencia dice:
> 
> Reproducción del experimento
> 
> ...





O que todo fue una gran mentira más de las muchísimas que sabemos que nos cuentan día a día...

Saludos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (16 Nov 2022)

boyra dijo:


> De comprensión lectora regular...que tiene que ver un mamotreto de hormigón con unas gargolas de piedra a mano? Técnicamente mas complicados? Que tiene que ver un barroco tardío flamígero con una puta mierda del Calatrava te la clava?



¿No será gótico flamígero?

¿Me puede poner un ejemplo de catedral con "barroco flamígero", por favor?


----------



## nraheston (16 Nov 2022)

boyra dijo:


> Lógico, tampoco se hacen ya catedrales barrocas por el enorme coste en mano de obra y seguridad que supondrian...



Aún así, existen megaiglesias católicas de reciente construcción.








Inauguran mega iglesia católica para frenar crecimiento de evangélicos en Brasil


En el nuevo templo del cura Rossi en São Paulo habrá espacio para que 100.000 católicos puedan asistir a las misas y confirmaciones —20.000 dentro y 80.000 fuera, siguiendo el acto por las ocho pantallas que lo retransmiten—. Una misa inaugurará este viernes el recinto. El proyecto, que comenzó...




www.acontecercristiano.net









Anexo:Iglesias más altas del mundo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




Incluso en el Vietnam comunista:








Si María salvaba su vida, él y su familia serían bautizados: hoy es sacerdote en una «megaiglesia»


Bao Thai fue salvado milagrosamente de una muerte casi segura a cambio del bautismo de su familia.




www.religionenlibertad.com





Además de que 2 de las 10 iglesias católicas más grandes del mundo se han construido en este siglo XXI, una en Fátima (Portugal) y la otra en Polonia.








Las 10 iglesias más grandes del mundo - Geografía Infinita


Una lista de las 10 iglesias y catedrales más grandes del mundo encabezada por San Pedro del Vaticano y en la que hay ejemplos de todo el mundo




www.geografiainfinita.com


----------



## Manufacturer (16 Nov 2022)

Dubnio dijo:


> q no tiene tecnologia para ir a la luna dice
> 
> q tampoco esta tan lejos la luna.... a la luna han ido mas de 20veces. la ultima el apolo 17.
> 
> ...



Los planos de las 20 misiones estaban en el mismo cajón y se los comió el mismo perro.


----------



## petete44 (16 Nov 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> En los años sesenta sí que había tecnología *y celofán.
> 
> MUCHO CELOFAN
> 
> ...



yo te hago eso con restos de doritos y un muñeco kent


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (16 Nov 2022)

No la tiene porque nunca la tuvo. La única luna que visitaron fue la del estudio de cine de Kubrick.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (16 Nov 2022)

boyra dijo:


> Otro... La sagrada familia no vale ni el precio de la entrada, y mira que me gusta Gaudí



Creo que no sabe de lo que habla


----------



## Clorhídrico (16 Nov 2022)

Jejeje


----------



## petete44 (16 Nov 2022)

Manufacturer dijo:


> Los planos de las 20 misiones estaban en el mismo cajón y se los comió el mismo perro.



no pueden ira a la luna por que da vueltas y no le podes atinar


----------



## Kayros (16 Nov 2022)

Me gustaría mucho que la próxima llegada a la Luna estuviese dirigida por Pedro Almodovar. Sin Kubrick, debe ser el elegido, por mis muelas.


----------



## Raulisimo (16 Nov 2022)

Besucher dijo:


> Pues que recuperen la tecnología que tenían hace 53 años, que parece que sí les dio para llegar y grabar algunos tiktokses.




Os imagináis que *Cristóbal Colón* a la vuelta de su primer viaje a América dijera, mirad chicos, hemos encontrado una pasada de mundo más grande que toda Europa y lleno de riqueza y posibilidades, pero mira... hemos hemos perdido la "tecnología" para volver, una pena y tal, era una pasada y lo conseguimos a la primera, una hazaña que nadie nunca había conseguido antes... *así que mejor no volvemos a ir nunca más ¿vale?*









Imaginadlo por un momento.




*Esta es la cara que se te queda cuando consigues realizar una hazaña que ningún hombre antes había conseguido...

*


----------



## Chihiro (16 Nov 2022)

boyra dijo:


> Lógico, tampoco se hacen ya catedrales barrocas por el enorme coste en mano de obra y seguridad que supondrian...



No se construyen catedrales barrocas porque gracias a las nuevas tecnologías y a los materiales modernos, pueden construirse edificios mucho más grandes, altos y seguros. 

Tampoco se escriben los libros en máquinas de escribir, pero no es por el hecho del enorme coste de obra de mano y seguridad, sino porque hoy en día existen métodos mucho más rápidos y eficaces que han terminado sustituyendo a los métodos más antiguos.

El caso es que a pesar de toda la nueva tecnología e investigación en materiales nuevos, no somos capaces de alcanzar un hito que se llevó a cabo en 6 ocasiones hace 50 años. Y lo más lamentable, es que, incluso se permitieron el lujo de darse una vuelta por la luna con un Rovert o incluso jugar al golf.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (16 Nov 2022)

Ya no tenemos la tecnología y conocimientos superiores de los años 60. Nuestra tecnología no puede competir con esa.

jejejejjejejejejje

PD: La pregunta es ¿qué hay realmente en la luna para que los satanistas no quieran volver? Yo creo que como mucho llevaron sondas, nada de shows de tv ni llamadas en directo con el president.


----------



## Andr3ws (16 Nov 2022)

Que levante la mano el que aún se crea el programa Apolo..... ¿Nadie? Venga no sean timidos....


----------



## petete44 (16 Nov 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> No la tiene porque nunca la tuvo. La única luna que visitaron fue la del estudio de cine de Kubrick.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (16 Nov 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Que levante la mano el que aún se crea el programa Apolo..... ¿Nadie? Venga no sean timidos....



Algún cacunado de mierda habrá.


----------



## granville (16 Nov 2022)

boyra dijo:


> De comprensión lectora regular...que tiene que ver un mamotreto de hormigón con unas gargolas de piedra a mano? Técnicamente mas complicados? Que tiene que ver un barroco tardío flamígero con una puta mierda del Calatrava te la clava?



estas confundiendo gustos personales, que como los culos cada uno tiene uno, con lo que estamos discutiendo y es que no se hace algo porque hemos perdido la tecnologia.


----------



## Kayros (16 Nov 2022)

Con todo el dinero que mangan para las misiones espaciales, bien podrían hacer una película todos los años.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (16 Nov 2022)

No se va por qué hay Covic


----------



## Andr3ws (16 Nov 2022)

A mi toda esta puta mierda me jode de verás porque crecí convencido de que el ser humano había iniciado una era de exploración espacial y colonización extraplanetaria, y de repente... te das cuenta que no es más que una gran mentira y no hay nada de eso, y lo peor, no hay ningún progreso ni avance en ese aspecto.
Subir a tipos a orbitar la tierra a 300 kms de altura.... en fin.... y a los que se les notan los cables enganchados en gravedad cero... tiene tela.


----------



## Manufacturer (16 Nov 2022)

Kayros dijo:


> Me gustaría mucho que la próxima llegada a la Luna estuviese dirigida por Pedro Almodovar. Sin Kubrick, debe ser el elegido, por mis muelas.



Sería una pasada que hubiese estado viva Chus Lampreave para ello.


----------



## petete44 (16 Nov 2022)

todo mentira señor, esta gente muy mentirosica seor


----------



## plakaplaka (16 Nov 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> En los años sesenta sí que había tecnología *y celofán.
> 
> MUCHO CELOFAN
> 
> ...



El Rover se lo regalaron el astronauta que se quedó en la luna para grabar el despegue de regreso.


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (16 Nov 2022)

no puden ir a la luna porque destruyeron la tecnología
pero pueden demostrarte que estuvieron en la luna con esa tecnología


----------



## Kayros (16 Nov 2022)

Manufacturer dijo:


> Sería una pasada que hubiese estado viva Chus Lampreave para ello.



Pepi Luci y Bom, se suben al Apollo-N


----------



## petete44 (16 Nov 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> A mi toda esta puta mierda me jode de verás porque crecí convencido de que el ser humano había iniciado una era de exploración espacial y colonización extraplanetaria, y de repente... te das cuenta que no es más que una gran mentira y no hay nada de eso, y lo peor, no hay ningún progreso ni avance en ese aspecto.
> Subir a tipos a orbitar la tierra a 300 kms de altura.... en fin.... y a los que se les notan los cables enganchados en gravedad cero... tiene tela.



la luna no existe es una construccion social, estos dos estan investigando como cagar playas


----------



## sisebuto (16 Nov 2022)




----------



## petete44 (16 Nov 2022)

mira ahi tenes un despegue


----------



## Raulisimo (16 Nov 2022)

petete44 dijo:


>



*"Si hubiera existido la más remota alternativa..."

*


La estoy viendo ahora.

Joder es buenísima, Y NO LA CONOCÍA... 


Muchas gracias


----------



## ArielSka (16 Nov 2022)

Kayros dijo:


> Me gustaría mucho que la próxima llegada a la Luna estuviese dirigida por Pedro Almodovar. Sin Kubrick, debe ser el elegido, por mis muelas.



Sería la historia de un inmigrante transgénero cuya ambición era ser astronauta... O algo así...


----------



## petete44 (16 Nov 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> *"Si hubiera existido la más remota alternativa..."
> 
> *
> 
> ...



estaba bueno ese cine


----------



## ShellShock (16 Nov 2022)

Murió Von Braun y la NASA se convirtió en una puta mierda viviendo de las rentas de lo hecho por ese hombre y su equipo traído de Alemania.

Qué penoso.


----------



## DarkNight (16 Nov 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>




Nunca fueron como ya se ha dicho durante años. Confirmado por la NASA. Vaya panda de subnormales, ni mentir saben


----------



## Gorrión (16 Nov 2022)

Es complicado posarse sobre una bola de plasma, nunca fueron y nunca irán.


----------



## Pinchazo (16 Nov 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Imaginadlo por un momento.



Pues casi has calcado lo que les pasó a los chinos en la época.


----------



## petete44 (16 Nov 2022)

mienten tanto los yankis que te tomas todo lo que digan en broma


----------



## Nut (16 Nov 2022)

ArielSka dijo:


> Sería la historia de un inmigrante transgénero cuya ambición era ser astronauta... O algo así...



Sin noticias de Gurb - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (16 Nov 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> No la tiene porque nunca la tuvo. La única luna que visitaron fue la del estudio de cine de Kubrick.



Sí que fueron. Lo que pasa es que la Tierra y la Luna son planas.

También los vikingos llegaron a la Luna antes de que Colón fuese a América.


----------



## Gonorrea (16 Nov 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> En los años sesenta sí que había tecnología *y celofán.
> 
> MUCHO CELOFAN
> 
> ...



Joder, esa foto es de "sujetame el cubata"


----------



## Nut (16 Nov 2022)

*¿Qué aspectos destacarías?

Muchos aspectos: desde lograr realizar un viaje de 400.000 kilómetros, los últimos 100 bajando en un módulo lunar con paredes muy finas (del grosor de 4 láminas de papel de aluminio en las zonas donde no había equipos),* hasta trabajar con un ordenador que tenía 180.000 veces menos capacidad que cualquier móvil actual. 

También tuvieron que usar dos motores nuevos, sin probar, porque la tobera se deshacía durante el tiempo de operación. 

Los astronautas lo sabían, y le echaron un par de narices. Si hoy nos propusieran ir a la Luna con la tecnología de aquella época y con dos motores que no han sido probados, seguramente más de uno diríamos que no.

........

*¿Y el momento más gratificante?*

Ver amerizar a los tripulantes del Apolo XIII, después de los problemas que tuvieron por la explosión de un tanque de oxígeno. La probabilidad de todos los vuelos tripulados del proyecto Apolo era del 50 %,......


*¿Cómo ves los futuros viajes tripulados a la Luna y Marte?*

Tengo mis dudas sobre su necesidad, pero está claro que se harán, aunque yo no lo vea. Los viajes a Marte parecen pasar por tener una estación espacial intermedia en la Luna, pero me pregunto si no sería más fácil salir directamente desde la Tierra. En cualquier caso, hay que superar muchos retos: los efectos de la radiación cósmica, el tamaño mínimo de la nave para llevar todo lo necesario, incluyendo los consumibles y equipos de ejercicio para media docena de tripulantes, además de los problemas de espacio, intimidad y convivencia durante muchos meses.* Lo veo complicado.

*Radiacion cosmica

Radiación cósmica: qué es, de dónde procede y qué nos protege de ella (xataka.com) 

Luna Radioactiva | Ciencia de la NASA *


“Si hoy nos propusieran ir a la Luna con la tecnología de hace 50 años, más de uno diríamos que no” (agenciasinc.es)


----------



## macready (16 Nov 2022)

A la luna se llegara cuando alguien se plante y reclame derechos de prospeccion, esta visto que todo lo demas es publicidad.


----------



## Yakuza (16 Nov 2022)

Dubnio dijo:


> q no tiene tecnologia para ir a la luna dice
> 
> q tampoco esta tan lejos la luna.... a la luna han ido mas de 20veces. la ultima el apolo 17.
> 
> ...



20 no, doscientos mil millones de veces.


----------



## Yakuza (16 Nov 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> En los años sesenta sí que había tecnología *y celofán.
> 
> MUCHO CELOFAN
> 
> ...


----------



## jaimitoabogado (16 Nov 2022)

Dubnio dijo:


> y no solo eso si no que el mayor diseñador de cohetes de la nasa el numero 1 era un reconocido Nacionalsocialista de las SS leal en sus primeros años a la alemania nazi.
> 
> 
> Wernher von Braun - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> ...



Y los v1 y v2 alemanes , los primeros misiles balísticos de la historia eran usados por hitler .


----------



## Viejo Novato (16 Nov 2022)




----------



## toroloco (16 Nov 2022)

Besucher dijo:


> Pues que recuperen la tecnología que tenían hace 53 años, que parece que sí les dio para llegar y grabar algunos tiktokses.



Esa tecnología se perdió, habría que hacer una nueva nave desde 0


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (16 Nov 2022)

Yakuza dijo:


> 20 no, doscientos mil millones de veces.



Cierto. De hecho hay una base permanente allí habitada entre otros por Jesús Gil.


----------



## Viejo Novato (16 Nov 2022)

Después de leeros me quedé con curiosidad y encontré estos vídeos sobre donde estaba el Rover


----------



## jaimitoabogado (16 Nov 2022)

En la luna se encontró restos de varios vikingos .


----------



## Juanchufri (16 Nov 2022)

Hay rotura de stock en la duck tape aka cinta americana y claro...

Ha muerto Kubrick, y ya no saben cómo simular los planos del alunizaje ni hacer eso de gravedad baja (cámara lenta) y claro...


----------



## KlatuBaradaNikto (16 Nov 2022)

Kayros dijo:


> Me gustaría mucho que la próxima llegada a la Luna estuviese dirigida por Pedro Almodovar. Sin Kubrick, debe ser el elegido, por mis muelas.



Pues no iria mal, ya que el plan es poner un moronegro una mujer y un transvestido to the moon


----------



## granville (16 Nov 2022)

toroloco dijo:


> Esa tecnología se perdió, habría que hacer una nueva nave desde 0



que tecnologia se ha perdido?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (16 Nov 2022)

Manufacturer dijo:


> Sería una pasada que hubiese estado viva Chus Lampreave para ello.



Rosi de Palma puede dar mucho juego en esa secuencia, un plano de la puerta abierta de la nave y una nariz a cámara lenta conquistando la luna.... Lo veo!


----------



## Pinchazo (16 Nov 2022)

toroloco dijo:


> Esa tecnología se perdió, habría que hacer una nueva nave desde 0



Teniendo en cuenta que muchos de los cohetes actuales han hecho uso indirecto de la mayor parte de la evolución tecnológica de la época, pues eso no es cierto... pero según a lo que uno se refiera.

En todo caso, uso directo, es más bien del programa Shuttle. Donde se dejó aparte la tecnología del Apollo fue en ese momento de la historia. Cuando se decidió de pasar de los Saturno al Shuttle/STS.

El programa actual es heredero de esa tecnología. Y en mi opinión, hubiera sido mejor dejarla atrás. Y es lo que se hará si al final usan a los cohetes de SpaceX para lo importante.


----------



## Escachador (16 Nov 2022)

Yo aun tengo el spectrum, si quieren se lo presto.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (16 Nov 2022)

El primer hombre en la Luna fue catalán.


----------



## Freedomfighter (16 Nov 2022)

boyra dijo:


> Lógico, tampoco se hacen ya catedrales barrocas por el enorme coste en mano de obra y seguridad que supondrian...


----------



## Poncio (16 Nov 2022)

No entiendo nada, si dicen que ayer mandaron un cobete de prueba a la luna para ver como consiguen poner una mujer y un negro en 2025. Ojo que no lo digo digo yo, que lo dice El Pais.








Lanzada con éxito la misión ‘Artemis I’, primer paso para que una mujer camine por la Luna


La nave espacial, sin tripulantes, sobrevolará la superficie lunar como primer ensayo de la expedición que llevará a la humanidad de vuelta al satélite a partir de 2025




elpais.com


----------



## Ángel de Luz (16 Nov 2022)

Algo vieron allí que les impide volver


----------



## DarkNight (16 Nov 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>






merece video el asunto. Todo tapado en la TV, por supuesto


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (16 Nov 2022)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> Algo vieron allí que les impide volver



El Monolito.
Lo subió Kubrick cuando fue a rodar la llegada del Apollo XI.


----------



## rudeboy (16 Nov 2022)

No se va a la luna porqué los americanos apenas se interesan por la ciencia ,este foro es una pequeña muestra de lo se cuece por las neuronas del personal hoy en día.
En los años 60 el interés tanto por el espacio como por vencer a los rusos era tal que había clubes de aficionados a los cohetes por todo Estados Unidos, publicaciones y millones de personas al tanto de los avances .
¿Quien se interesa por estas cosas hoy en día?
Apenas un puñado de frikis y eso en USA, porqué en países como este el interés es cero o -10 visto el nivel de los comentarios.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Nov 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Falta Kubrick



Que contraten al de Avatar, que ya tienen a la población condicionada


----------



## ULTRAPACO (16 Nov 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> No se va a la luna porqué *los americanos apenas se interesan por la ciencia *,este foro es una pequeña muestra de lo se cuece por las neuronas del personal hoy en día.
> En los años 60 el interés tanto por el espacio como por vencer a los rusos era tal que había clubes de aficionados a los cohetes por todo Estados Unidos, publicaciones y millones de personas al tanto de los avances .
> ¿Quien se interesa por estas cosas hoy en día?
> Apenas un puñado de frikis y eso en USA, porqué en países como este el interés es cero o -10 visto el nivel de los comentarios.



*sois conscientes de las estupideces que soltais?
*

Tenemos internet , coches autonomos , GPS, coches electricos , Darpa haciendo humanoides, cohetes de reentrada automatica, terapias geneticas, planificando red de satelites, desviar asteroides, telescopios que vemos el origen del universo, poniendo sondas en sitios inimaginables...

Ahora si me dices de la estupidez del OP por no saber ni interpretar un video y sacarlo fuera de contexto te lo compro


----------



## Yakuza (16 Nov 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


>



Perdona, ¿esta foto supone un zasca del tamaño del obelisco de la plaza de San Pedro o es sólo una impresión mia?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (16 Nov 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> *sois conscientes de las estupideces que soltais?*
> 
> Tenemos internet , coches autonomos , GPS, coches electricos , Darpa haciendo humanoides, terapias geneticas, planificando red de satelites, desviar asteroides, poniendo sondas en sitios inimaginables...



Pero perdieron la documentación de los viajes a la luna...


----------



## ULTRAPACO (16 Nov 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Pero perdieron la documentación de los viajes a la luna...



otro que ni se ha visto el video entero, y no una mierda manipulada en twitter de un magufo


----------



## EnergiaLibre (16 Nov 2022)

He visto bocadillos de chopped mejor envueltos en papel alumínico que el modulo lunar.


----------



## cepeda33 (16 Nov 2022)

TRADUCCION:

Nos falta pasta, meter mas dinero.


----------



## Poncio (16 Nov 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> No se va a la luna porqué los americanos apenas se interesan por la ciencia ,este foro es una pequeña muestra de lo se cuece por las neuronas del personal hoy en día.
> En los años 60 el interés tanto por el espacio como por vencer a los rusos era tal que había clubes de aficionados a los cohetes por todo Estados Unidos, publicaciones y millones de personas al tanto de los avances .
> ¿Quien se interesa por estas cosas hoy en día?
> Apenas un puñado de frikis y eso en USA, porqué en países como este el interés es cero o -10 visto el nivel de los comentarios.



Yo estaba convencido de que aquí, eso de tirar cohetes estaba mas controlado que un yonki en proyecto hombre, pero parece que hay una asociación de irreductibles galos que se dedican a ello. Tienen mucho mérito sin duda.






SpainRocketry







www.tripoli-spain.org


----------



## Rediooss (16 Nov 2022)

No jodas, pero si hace 53 años los trajes espaciales se confeccionaban con una máquina de coser.... ¡ con costuras, trajes espaciales con costuras, lo ideal para la presurización Lunar !

Que puto cachondeo macho...









De coser sujetadores a confeccionar trajes espaciales para el Apollo 11


(CNN) — Era el 16 de julio de 1969. El mundo esperaba con gran expectación que tres hombres se lanzaran en un cohete hacia la Luna. Quinientos millones de | Tecnología | CNN




cnnespanol.cnn.com


----------



## sisebuto (16 Nov 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> *No se va a la luna porqué los americanos apenas se interesan por la ciencia* ,este foro es una pequeña muestra de lo se cuece por las neuronas del personal hoy en día.




¿No sabemos ni distinguir Ciencia de Ingeniería?

Ir a la Luna es un problema de ingeniería aeroespacial y si ya la tenían en la década de 1960 funcionando al 100%, ¿por qué no volvieron a usarla?

En realidad podían incluso haberla mejorado como hicieron con el resto de ingenierías de entonces. A no ser que fuese un invento. Los aviones, los ordenadores, los artefactos militares... TODO se ha seguido usando y mejorando menos eso.

La única tecnología en que los useños eran entonces los mejores del mundo y lo siguen siendo es en la del cine. Esa sí que no se les perdió.


----------



## perrosno (16 Nov 2022)

Visto lo del coronafake, como para creerse algo ya........ Cosa que no vea con mis ojos es que no existe, o es fake.


----------



## ANS² (16 Nov 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Una de las premisas de la ciencia dice:
> 
> Reproducción del experimento
> 
> ...



el problema es que antes se iba y no importaba si te matabas

ahora si lo intentas y muere alguien, quedas como un gilipollas

el que va a la Luna es pa volver vivo, el que vuelve muerto es un parguelas


----------



## Nefersen (16 Nov 2022)

Es cierto que se contrató a Kubrick para simular una misión a la Luna. Pero era un perfeccionista tan extremo que exigió rodar en el escenario real, y tuvieron que desplazarse allí.


----------



## bibliotecario3 (16 Nov 2022)

selenitas podéis estar tranquilos  que dice la nasa que sha olvidao de como se llega a la luna que no tenemos tecnologida antediluviana pa jaserlo


----------



## rudeboy (16 Nov 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> *sois conscientes de las estupideces que soltais?*
> 
> Tenemos internet , coches autonomos , GPS, coches electricos , Darpa haciendo humanoides, cohetes de reentrada automatica, terapias geneticas, planificando red de satelites, desviar asteroides, poniendo sondas en sitios inimaginables...
> 
> Ahora si me dices de la estupidez del OP por no saber ni interpretar un video y sacarlo fuera de contexto te lo compro



Todas esas cosas ya se hacían en los 70(salvo darpa), desarrollos del enorme salto que pego la ciencia entre el final de la SGM y los 80 desde entonces el interés del público norteamericano ha decaído hasta convertir las universidades USA en meros retretes mentales de la ideologia woke.
Por poner un ejemplo de la desgana del público en usa por estos temas .El JWST que está revolucionando el modo de entender el espacio, ha tardado en desarrollarse y financiarse casi 20 años, saliendo adelante por los pelos a costa de fagocitar otros programas. Por comparación el programa Apollo fueron 7, el space shutle 8, las voyager o viking las tenían listas en apenas un lustro.


----------



## Akira. (16 Nov 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>


----------



## wwknude (16 Nov 2022)

Han perdido los planos para hacer naves de Papel Albal


----------



## Cygnus Saint (16 Nov 2022)

Si hay algo que he aprendido en este foro, es que los foreros pueden ser aún más subnormales de lo que aparentan en este hilo.

Muchísimo ánimo!!!!!


----------



## sisebuto (16 Nov 2022)

ANS² dijo:


> el problema es que antes se iba y no importaba si te matabas
> 
> ahora si lo intentas y muere alguien, quedas como un gilipollas
> 
> el que va a la Luna es pa volver vivo, el que vuelve muerto es un parguelas




En la misiones Apollo no hubo ni un solo herido pero hicieron 9 viajes de 800.000 km por el espacio profundo, o eso cuentan.

En cambio décadas después con los transbordadores y trayectos inferiores a 500 km de altura murieron 14 personas. Aun así los cohetes del Artemis están basados en la tecnología de los transbordadores, no en la de los Apollo. De hecho NASA nunca jamás ni nadie más ha vuelto a reutilizar nada de los Apollo.

A todos los efectos el proyecto Apollo -por pérdidas, despistes o lo que fuere- nunca existió tecnológicamente en NASA más allá de fotos, pelis y chatarra en exposición.


----------



## Rediooss (16 Nov 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Visto lo del coronafake, como para creerse algo ya........ Cosa que no vea con mis ojos es que no existe, o es fake.



O eso nos quieren hacer creer, que es la otra hipótesis.

Quien te dice a ti que realmente no viajan asiduamente a la Luna con la misma facilidad que tu vas al super-mercado.

Otra cosa es que de ser así nos quieran mostrar esos adelantos tecnológicos.

La tecnología que tu ves hoy en día ( y la que te dejan ver ) está inventada ya desde hace 40 años, lo que es seguro es que todo lo que nos han mostrado oficialmente sobre los viajes lunares son fake.


----------



## daesrd (16 Nov 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



Llevan 5 siglos Resentidos por NO haber podido descubrir un "nuevo mundo" como hizo España, y al ver que no quedaba sitio aquí se sacaron de la manga de horryblood y demás masmierdas lo de la luna, compinchados con sus correligionarios comunistas de la URSS...


----------



## mondeja (16 Nov 2022)

Todavía estais dándole vueltas al truño de la luna y de ahí no pasais, ¿verdac? Probecitos...


----------



## Jasa (16 Nov 2022)

daesrd dijo:


> Llevan 5 siglos Resentidos por NO haber podido descubrir un "nuevo mundo" como hizo España, y al ver que no quedaba sitio aquí se sacaron de la manga de horryblood y demás masmierdas lo de la luna, compinchados con sus correligionarios comunistas de la URSS...



Si se creyeron que los españoles fueron y masacraron a los indígenas oponiéndose estos, tanto que intentaron emularlo a lo pequeño con Vietnam y así les fue.


----------



## theelf (16 Nov 2022)

Dice "ANYMORE"

Y logico, años de pasar del tema y no se actualizaron miles de componentes que ya no existen



CEMENTITOS dijo:


> ¿Pero que mierda acabo de ver?
> ¿No habiamos quedao en que un telefono tiene mas potencia que todos los ordenadores utilizados entonces?
> ¿Y aquella tipeja fea con una montaña de papeles al lao que decian era el codigo fuente, donde esta?
> 
> FLIPANTE AMEGO



Un telefono no duraria un segundo en el espacio

Un CPU 8088 si, pero ya no se fabrican


----------



## Daviot (16 Nov 2022)

Mientras la Nasa no sabe como volver a la Luna veamos lo que decía Musk en el año 2016 sobre enviar gente a Marte en el 2022.

Vaya, parece que ahora es más importante algo tan mundano como Twitter que llegar a Marte.









El plan de Elon Musk para colonizar Marte en 2022


El jefe de la compañía SpaceX, Elon Musk, ha anunciado un primer viaje al planeta rojo para 100 personas en 2022.




www.muyinteresante.es


----------



## rudeboy (16 Nov 2022)

En este caso si es importante el interés por la ciencia en general, los programas de la nasa son pura curiosidad, o sin mayor afán que la exploración por mero deseo de ir más allá que tus antepasados .
Por eso llegaron a la luna en los 60 y por eso ahora no interesa a nadie, hoy vivimos mirando hacia el.movil deglutiendo todo lo que sale en la pantallita y en los sesenta miraban a las estrellas y soñaban con alcanzarlas. Fue una aventura genuinamente americana, se propusieron hacer realidad lo imposible y lo consiguieron. Me quito el sombrero ante una generación que dejo su huella para la historia. No creo que se vuelva a hacer algo semejante y menos en este siglo decadente.


----------



## TitusMagnificus (16 Nov 2022)

¿No tienen un backup? ¡¡¡ No me jodas !!!

Anda que no tiene delito excusarte en que no tienes una tecnología tan ¿rudimentaria? con los avances que tienes actualmente.

Con la potencia del peor de los móviles que hay hoy en día podrían simular todo lo que hicieron con los famosos 32Kb. La cápsula, la nave y demás cacharrería tienen que estar más que documentados ¿o les robaron los planos?. ¿Qué parte de la tecnología necesitan repetir para poder ir y volver de nuevo?, coño que contraten a McGyver, que le den unos rollos de papel de aluminio, unas cintas de embalar y 4 tubos de 4mm de aluminio verás que rápido construye un Apollo XXXX. 

Joder, es que al final voy a pensar que lo de Kubrick es verdad.


----------



## daesrd (16 Nov 2022)

boyra dijo:


> De comprensión lectora regular...que tiene que ver un mamotreto de hormigón con unas gargolas de piedra a mano? Técnicamente mas complicados? Que tiene que ver un barroco tardío flamígero con una puta mierda del Calatrava te la clava?



Que ganas de tirar balones fuera. Entonces según tu, cuando en 1492 España llegó al nuevo mundo con Colón, a los pocos años teniamos que haber dejado de ir porque no merecía la pena el esfuerzo en hacer carabelas y llevar matalotaje para poder ir tan lejos...


----------



## jolumamados (16 Nov 2022)

Nos lo han dejado bien clarito:


----------



## toroloco (16 Nov 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que muchos de los cohetes actuales han hecho uso indirecto de la mayor parte de la evolución tecnológica de la época, pues eso no es cierto... pero según a lo que uno se refiera.
> 
> En todo caso, uso directo, es más bien del programa Shuttle. Donde se dejó aparte la tecnología del Apollo fue en ese momento de la historia. Cuando se decidió de pasar de los Saturno al Shuttle/STS.
> 
> El programa actual es heredero de esa tecnología. Y en mi opinión, hubiera sido mejor dejarla atrás. Y es lo que se hará si al final usan a los cohetes de SpaceX para lo importante.



Me refiero a que las naves se diseñan para cada mision.

Lo que llevó aquéllas naves al espacio ya no existe ni las personas que las diseñaron.


----------



## TitusMagnificus (16 Nov 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> O eso nos quieren hacer creer, que es la otra hipótesis.
> 
> Quien te dice a ti que realmente no viajan asiduamente a la Luna con la misma facilidad que tu vas al super-mercado.
> 
> ...



A tí te mola Men in Black ¿eh?


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (16 Nov 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> En los años sesenta sí que había tecnología *y celofán.
> 
> MUCHO CELOFAN
> 
> ...



¿A que no sabías que esa misión que muestras fue la QUINTA a la luna?


----------



## daesrd (16 Nov 2022)

TitusMagnificus dijo:


> ¿o les robaron los planos?



No, una vez les escuche decir a los de la nasa que por un descuido se les perdieron varios baúles con los planos y demás info..
Y lo decía en serio el tiparraco


----------



## daesrd (16 Nov 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Os imagináis que *Cristóbal Colón* a la vuelta de su primer viaje a América dijera, mirad chicos, hemos encontrado una pasada de mundo más grande que toda Europa y lleno de riqueza y posibilidades, pero mira... hemos hemos perdido la "tecnología" para volver, una pena y tal, era una pasada y lo conseguimos a la primera, una hazaña que nadie nunca había conseguido antes... *así que mejor no volvemos a ir nunca más ¿vale?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Newol (16 Nov 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> En los años sesenta sí que había tecnología *y celofán.
> 
> MUCHO CELOFAN
> 
> ...



¿Lo dices en serio? ¿Crees que reentraron en la atmósfera con el módulo lunar y el rover?


----------



## perrosno (16 Nov 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> O eso nos quieren hacer creer, que es la otra hipótesis.
> 
> Quien te dice a ti que realmente no viajan asiduamente a la Luna con la misma facilidad que tu vas al super-mercado.
> 
> ...



Es que ya todo es como los RRMM de Oriente cuando eramos críos, si piensas con la cabeza, dirás WTF!!!! Pero como coño van a repartir regalos a todos los críos toda la noche? Mucha peña cree aun en ellos.........


----------



## daesrd (16 Nov 2022)

petete44 dijo:


>



Con esa peli se quitaron la espinita de habernos tomado el pelo..


----------



## daesrd (16 Nov 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Es que ya todo es como los RRMM de Oriente cuando eramos críos, si piensas con la cabeza, dirás WTF!!!! Pero como coño van a repartir regalos a todos los críos toda la noche? Mucha peña cree aun en ellos.........



Exacto, el cuento de los RRMM fué sólo el principio 

Después vino que en el cole te enseñan la verdad
que la poli está por nuestro bien, 
que La justicia es ciega
Lo de la luna
las cakunas
y..tacháaan, EL COVID


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Nov 2022)

Es que se ha ido alejando la Luna desde los 70.

Y los ordenadores: Ya no se sabe hacer ordenadores tan potentes y baratos como los de los 70.


----------



## Roberto Malone (16 Nov 2022)

¿Por qué destruyeron esa tecnología?.







Que llamen a esta:


----------



## Pato Sentado (16 Nov 2022)

Hoy han mandado una nave en un vuelo circunlunar no tripulado. Casi.


----------



## alas97 (16 Nov 2022)

Espérate que los sucnormales se lo creen.

Ahora es cuando entran los aliens en escena.


----------



## Daviot (16 Nov 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Hoy han mandado una nave en un vuelo circunlunar no tripulado. Casi.



Sí, con 3 maniquíes a bordo para tratar de averiguar cuales son los efectos de la radiación cósmica en el ser humano.


----------



## HaCHa (16 Nov 2022)

Menudo hilobasura, qué montaña de cuñadeces conspiralerdas que habéis apilado por no saber ni dónde tenéis la minga, hatajo de burros.

En fin, a lo que se refiere ese ingeniero es a que *EEUU ya no posee la infraestructura industrial para hacer cohetes como el Saturn V*. Es lo que pasa cuando te tiras medio siglo sin necesitarlos y mandando todas las fábricas a China.

La ciencia y el know-how por supuesto que los tienen para volver a hacer algo como lo que se hizo en su día, poseen eso y mucho más. Pero ingenieros especializados en ese campo pues no tienen ninguno en activo, y plantas de producción bien engrasadas para fabricar toda la maquinaria pues tampoco. A eso se refiere ese tío. A que todo el tejido hábil necesario para un programa como el que hicieron en su día pues no, no lo tienen, y llevaría años levantarlo.

Y ahora podéis seguir dándooslas de ser los más listos del barrio a base de apilar subnormaladas y que así los seres cerebrados se puedan desorinar de vuestra burrez, que yo más que desasnaros lo que disfruto es arreándoos con vuestra propia miseria intelectual. Sois lo más patético de Internet, ya dais más putapena que las tías que saborean sus propios culos en pornhub.

Con acritud.


----------



## petete44 (16 Nov 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> *sois conscientes de las estupideces que soltais?*
> 
> Tenemos internet , coches autonomos , GPS, coches electricos , Darpa haciendo humanoides, cohetes de reentrada automatica, terapias geneticas, planificando red de satelites, desviar asteroides, telescopios que vemos el origen del universo, poniendo sondas en sitios inimaginables...
> 
> Ahora si me dices de la estupidez del OP por no saber ni interpretar un video y sacarlo fuera de contexto te lo compro



en un momento del video dice "At that time we always had sex with children"


----------



## Catacroquer (16 Nov 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> El primer hombre en la Luna fue catalán.



El vichy catalán se hace con rocas lunares, por eso es efervescente.


----------



## Malvender (16 Nov 2022)

Es que sale un poco caro el asunto









La NASA revela que viajar a la Luna costará entre 20.000 y 30.000 millones de dólares


La NASA ha confirmado que costará entre 20.000 y 30.000 millones de dólares viajar a la Luna en 2024. Un presupuesto que Donald Trump está dispuesto a avalar.




computerhoy.com





Aunque si España prescindiese del Ministerio de Igualdad con lo que se ahorra podríamos ir a la luna en menos de 30 años, adelantando a China y a USA









Igualdad se acerca a los 600 millones con cifra récord contra la violencia de género en los Presupuestos


El Ministerio de Igualdad recibirá una cuantiosa inyección de fondos para 2023, con una subida del 9,3% respecto al año anterior. En concreto, su presupuesto para el...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (16 Nov 2022)

Este es idiota


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (16 Nov 2022)

petete44 dijo:


> no era que iban a marte?



Ese es Elon Musk con SpaceX.


----------



## Joloan (16 Nov 2022)

Mira que son idiotas, que pongan una ingeniería negra gorda y les soluciona el problema antes de terminarse el cubo del KFC, las miles de películas que hacen eso no pueden estar equivocadas.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (16 Nov 2022)

Que preferiríais? Ir a la luna y dar un paseo por la superficie, o follar una chortina ultraapretada a pelo sin ets y virgen? Dudas razonables


----------



## ComTrololo (16 Nov 2022)

Vamos a ver, el otro dia vi no se donde que ahora tiran de empresas privadas para gestionar el presupuesto de la NASA para asi no ser transparentes y no tener la obligacion de mostrar en que se gastan el dinero en realidad.

Quizas lo que quiere decir este hombre es que la tecnologia ya no es de la NASA, no pueden hablar de ella y como hablen revelacion de secretos.

Aunque tambien compro lo del celofan y lo de Kubric.


----------



## Tigershark (16 Nov 2022)

Se perdió en un incendio.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Nov 2022)

Y si quieres construir un ordenador con válvulas de vacío las pasarías canutas porque no hay donde conseguirlas ni fabricarlas, no te fastidia.

Cuando los norteamericanos se pusieron a renovar el arsenal nuclear hace unos años se encontraron con un problema muy curioso, tenían que renovar los explosivos plásticos que hacen implosionar el material nuclear, pusieron explosivos nuevos, que si esto, que si lo otro, pero resulta que hay una parte crítica en ese proceso, la implosión de la masa crítica debe provocar una reacción en cadena neutrónica que debe ser contenida durante un tiempo para que el proceso haga reacción en cadena, para ello se utilizaba una combinación de geometría de la cápsula y un relleno con una espuma especial, con un compuesto muy determinado que es alto secreto.

Pues bien, cuando se pusieron a renovar esa espuma se dieron cuenta que no sabían cómo fabricarla ni las fases concretas con el know how completo de los procesos necesarios para su manufactura.

Tuvieron que remover cielo y tierra, revisar archivos en papel, rebuscar en almacenes, dotar una partida presupuestaria de cientos de millones de dólares para reproducir el proceso y actualizarlo y dejar un registro para que no les volviera a pasar lo mismo.

Eso solo para hacer una renovación de mantenimiento de una espuma de relleno de una bomba.

Imagínate lo que te puedes encontrar cuando quieres reproducir todo lo que se hizo en la programa Apolo.

Además, no es cuestión de hacerlo con tecnología nueva, tienes que partir de donde lo dejaste en aquel momento, no te pudes poner a lo loco a usar tecnologías y materiales nuevos para una cosa así, cada rosca, cada tornillo, cada material de cada junta, de cada recubrimiento tiene que estar probado para funcionar en esas condiciones.

Aquí está la historia de lo que les pasó con las bombas: Did America Forget How to Make the H-Bomb?

Pero vamos, tampoco hace falta ser muy listo para rememorar cualquier experiencia propia que vosotros hayáis tenido, encontrar apuntes antiguos con ecuaciones y demostraciones escritas de tu puño y letra de las que no te acuerdas de nada, encontar programas de ordenador u hojas de cálculo hechas por ti hace años y que ahora mismo ni entiendes lo que hiciste...

Tan famosas son estas cosas que hasta hay películas que tratan del asunto: Space Cowboys (2000)


----------



## Cachopo (16 Nov 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> En los años sesenta sí que había tecnología *y celofán.
> 
> MUCHO CELOFAN
> 
> ...



Engaña la perspectiva fijate en la foto superior el tamapo del astronauta.

Ademas segun se un astronauta se quedaba orbitando y eso que se ve es un modulo pequeño para bajar anla luna y volver a subir a la nave en orbita, y de ahi de vuelta a la tierra


----------



## petete44 (16 Nov 2022)

Malvender dijo:


> Es que sale un poco caro el asunto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El experto insistió en que este tipo de misiones espaciales conlleva demasiado tiempo y dinero. De hecho, un informe de la Oficina del Inspector General de la NASA estima que el programa habrá requerido 93,000 millones de dólares para 2025. Artemis: fechas, planes y todo lo que sabemos sobre la misión para volver a llevar al hombre a la Luna


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (16 Nov 2022)

tve decia esta tarde que en la nasa ya solo quedan mujeres y negros, debe ser por eso...


----------



## dangerbyte (16 Nov 2022)

Veamos el despegue del Apolo 17 desde la luna



Como matemático que soy me sobresaltan las siguientes dudas:

Todo despegue se hace con aceleración. Esto quiere decir que la nave va ganando velocidad según pasa el tiempo. En el video se aprecia que es algo constante.

No se aprecia que exista un cohete propulsor. Sale una pequeña explosión justo en el despeque pero luego no se ve ninigún tipo de gas. Solo hay que ver cuando sale desde la tierra la cantidad de humo que sale. Si la luna tiene 1/7 parte de grabedad, los tanques tendrían que ser mas o menos esa proporción que en el momento de despegue de la tierra. Aqui no se ve nada. El depósito del combustible no existe hueco físico. Hay que tener en cuenta que también necesitaron combustible para el proceso de aterrizaje.

En el momento de la ascensión parece que se "balancea" la cápsula. Típico de cargas suspendidas de un cable tensor. Si estuviese en un error, si realmente existiera un cohete propulsor, el balanceo ocasionaría una pérdida del equilibrio de la nave y esta acabaría estrellándose otra vez contra el suelo lunar.

No me considero magufo, pero no creo que hayamos ido realmente a la luna. Es más, diría que se han inventado la historia de marcianitos lunares para darle más credibilidad para que los ufólogos se uniesen a la causa.

Si antes teníamos tecnología, con un ZX Spectrum o similar que usaban como "ordenador" de abordo para el control y cálculo de aceleraciones, combustiones, estabilización de la nave, control de navegación, etc... ahora con los pepinazos de los Intel Xeon tendríamos que llegar hasta plutón.

BONUS TRACK:
Las radiaciones. El escudo de la tierra es muy fuerte. Sin dicha protección los astronautas es como si estuviesen peor aún que los liquidadores de Chernobil. Habrían muerto en poco tiempo de cancer y habrían sufrido algun tipo de "quemadura" radioactiva. En la luna no hay escudo. Vale que la orbita atravsaba de forma rápida los cinturones de Van-hallen, pero el sol emite radiación


----------



## granville (16 Nov 2022)

Malvender dijo:


> Es que sale un poco caro el asunto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



en presupuesto publico de EEUU es de 8.000.000 millones, la deuda es de 24.000.000 y el presupuesto de la Nasa para 2022 es de mas 20.000, vamos que no es ningun pastizal ni va a arruinar a las americanos, es nada como para que se pongan los costes como una excusa, si es verdad que ese es el presupuesto.


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (16 Nov 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



Qué Curioso.


----------



## NXT (16 Nov 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Por supuesto, cualquiera que haya ido de camping alguna vez se preguntará cómo coño consiguieron sacar de ahí el *Roving Vehicle, *




*
*




Raulisimo dijo:


> y lo que es más difícil, cómo consiguieron *volver a meterlo dentro...*



No lo hicieron, los dejaron allí.


----------



## Ostracismo Produtorio (16 Nov 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Jajajjajaja
> No son capaces de ir a la Luna, como para colonizar Marte
> Y luego la gente pensando, que los hinjenieros serán capaces de descubrir alguna fuente de energía alternativa al petróleo
> Jajajajajajaja



Habrá que esperar a ver qué tal va el programa Orión.


----------



## Agente Coulson (16 Nov 2022)

Confundes arte con tecnología.

Tienes razón en lo que dices, pero estás en otro debate.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (16 Nov 2022)

boyra dijo:


> Lógico, tampoco se hacen ya catedrales barrocas por el enorme coste en mano de obra y seguridad que supondrian...



Nada que ver, amigo. Se supone que la tecnología AVANZA y hace que todo sea más sencillo y asequible. Por eso tenemos smartphone, 5G, internet hasta en el microondas y otras maravillas. Y justo por eso, debería ser MÁS SENCILLO ir a la Luna. Pero no.


----------



## casaire (16 Nov 2022)

La treky del foro dijo:


> En algún cajón me queda un disco de 32 Kb. Se lo voy a enviar. Ahí cabe la misión entera.



El ordenador Spectrum 48K tenía más capacidad que todas las computadoras de la época.


----------



## Ostracismo Produtorio (16 Nov 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> En los años sesenta sí que había tecnología *y celofán.
> 
> MUCHO CELOFAN
> 
> ...



La ignorancia es atrevida.


----------



## daesrd (16 Nov 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Menudo hilobasura, qué montaña de cuñadeces conspiralerdas que habéis apilado por no saber ni dónde tenéis la minga, hatajo de burros.
> 
> En fin, a lo que se refiere ese ingeniero es a que *EEUU ya no posee la infraestructura industrial para hacer cohetes como el Saturn V*. Es lo que pasa cuando te tiras medio siglo sin necesitarlos y mandando todas las fábricas a China.
> 
> ...



Menudo hacha estás hecho...


----------



## waukegan (16 Nov 2022)

Dubnio dijo:


> y no solo eso si no que el mayor diseñador de cohetes de la nasa el numero 1 era un reconocido Nacionalsocialista de las SS leal en sus primeros años a la alemania nazi.
> 
> 
> Wernher von Braun - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> ...











Operation Paperclip - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Clorhídrico (16 Nov 2022)

Todo aquello del programa Apolo no fue más que un derroche de millones para que unos cuantos cowboys se lucieran con juguetes carísimos para traer cuatro pisapapeles de mierda. La NASA es un templo de la ciencia donde hasta el conserje es miembro de MENSA. Se merecen un respeto y si no quieren fundirse su presupuesto en estas infantiladas de viajecitos espaciales, a joderse. 



Spoiler



Jajaja. Ni de coña, pero otra trola más. Para cuando se detapen todas las mentiras del SIGLO TIMO XX, estaremos ya en medio de la WWIII y dará igual.


----------



## casaire (16 Nov 2022)

Kayros dijo:


> Me gustaría mucho que la próxima llegada a la Luna estuviese dirigida por Pedro Almodovar. Sin Kubrick, debe ser el elegido, por mis muelas.



Me imagino la película.....Una austronauta bollera que se lía con una maniquí , un taxista lunar transexual con los asientos de terciopelo y la cabeza del perrito , un maricón promiscuo que se mete en todos los cuartos oscuros lunares , una ama de casa locaza y Charo con bata de franel repartiendo ostias a los marcianos con una sartén , la madre de su primo siendo Blacked y por supuesto un cochete con la bandera del arcoiris y la hoz y el martini en la puerta.


----------



## Raulisimo (16 Nov 2022)

Viejo Novato dijo:


>



Tiene de todo, menos tanque de combustible...


----------



## Kayros (16 Nov 2022)

casaire dijo:


> Me imagino la película.....Una austronauta bollera que se lía con una maniquí , un taxista lunar transexual con los asientos de terciopelo y la cabeza del perrito , un maricón promiscuo que se mete en todos los cuartos oscuros lunares , una ama de casa locaza y Charo con bata de franel repartiendo ostias a los marcianos con una sartén , la madre de su primo siendo Blacked y por supuesto un cochete con la bandera del arcoiris y la hoz y el martini en la puerta.



Tú también lo ves.


----------



## daesrd (16 Nov 2022)

Viejo Novato dijo:


>



Dibujitos, dibujitos y más dibujitos, no sabe hacer otra cosa???


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Nov 2022)

aaa


dangerbyte dijo:


> Veamos el despegue del Apolo 17 desde la luna
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todo despegue se hace con aceleración, como se ve en el vídeo, el módulo está parado y pasa a moverse, es decir, hay aceleración.

Que tenga que haber aceleración no significa que tenga que ir cada vez más deprisa, significa que acelera y que luego puede mantener la velocidad, recuerda que en la Luna no hay efecto de arrastre aerodinámico provocado por la atmósfera.


----------



## Kayros (16 Nov 2022)

Si se pudiese ir a la luna, ya estaría petada de adosados desde hace 60 años. La aluminosis en la luna no es un problema porque menos por menos es igual a más.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (16 Nov 2022)

habla como un tarado y tiene pintas que dan mal rollo

son buenos los videos que hablan sobre si ven estrellas o no, unos dicen que si y otros que no. Este decía que veía la vía lactea, los planetas y de toh.


----------



## Vayavaya (16 Nov 2022)

La tecnología la tienen desde principios del siglo XX
Taluec


----------



## Thom son (16 Nov 2022)

Sí, yo también creo que alguna vez la tuvieron. ¿O no?


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (16 Nov 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> En los años sesenta sí que había tecnología *y celofán.
> 
> MUCHO CELOFAN
> 
> ...



y más importante, para qué coño llevas un coche a la luna para hacer derrapes y circular en círculos...y para qué lleva antenas y tanto aparato xD

te juegas la vida ahí con el traje saltando y haciendo el gilimemo 

Si fuera real, pisar y volverse ya sería demasiado.


----------



## JB12 (16 Nov 2022)

Capricornio 1


----------



## peterr (16 Nov 2022)

El mayor fake de la historia, y todavía algún erudito comedoritos dice que si fueron a la Luna.
Hay que ser un completo retrasado para creerse semejante farsa.


----------



## Top5 (16 Nov 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



Eso lo único que me indica es que ese tipo sería despedido si Elon Musk dirigiera la NASA.

El problema de la Luna no es la tecnología, es el Hardware. Si te cargas las líneas de montaje del modelo de un avión luego no puedes crear ese avión en un proceso de fabricación normal...

Es como los B-52 que existen ahora, que son mantenidos por las piezas que existen hoy y la canibalización de los aviones que existen aparcados en cierto desierto de los E-E-U-U.

Hoy las fábricas no pueden hacer un B-52 de cero y hasta sería demasiado caro construirlo a partir de cero.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Nov 2022)

La evidencia de que vivimos en una simulación para subnormales y que todos los políticos están de acuerdo y son dirigidos desde los mismos despachos, es el silencio de la URSS Y CHINA de la imposibilidad de que hace 50 años , se fuese 6 veces a la luna y caminasen por ella 12 astronautas sin ningún incidente, cuando explotaron los transbordadores Challenger y Discovery con solo salir de la atmósfera entre otros muchos datos. Es posible que a cambio del silencio les hayan dejado hacer propaganda interna sin poner en riesgo el liderazgo supremo de los americanos que son los artífices principales de todo el show .

No, no van a envíar al mejor astronauta que haya demostrado su destreza como Messi en el fútbol , " envían " a una mujer y un negro porque es la propaganda e ingeniería social de la ideología que toca. 

Hemos comprobado estos últimos años mejor que nunca, que la gente se cree cualquier cosa que diga la tele por descabellada que sea, y además que todos obedecemos como ovejas las imposiciones liberticidas y criminales que a los políticos les de la gana, sin necesidad de sacar el ejército a la calle. Somos mucho más borregos de lo que parecía. 

Es indudable que Mao era sicario de los que promovieron la llamada segunda guerra mundial, que no fue mundial porque no cayó ninguna bomba en Estados Unidos. Su función principal era impedir el desarrollo de ese enorme país a través del comunismo. Lo que está pasando actualmente en Europa en donde nadie duda quienes son los jefes de nuestros políticos.

Stalin, que era Georgiano y no ruso, lo eligieron como genocida porque ya era un criminal sin escrúpulos que se dedicaba a asaltar bancos.
Aunque durante décadas se intentó ocultar la imprescindible ayuda de Estados Unidos a la Unión soviética, es evidente que el plan consistió en la destrucción mutua entre las dos potencias, Rusia y Europa occidental, cuya unión nos habría convertido en la primera potencia mundial

A Japón lo liquidaron por lo mismo, porque estaba construyendo Estados Unidos de Asia, la unión con China y todos los países limítrofes en la fecha bajo en control occidental ( véase las guerras de Indochina poco después ) 









China se convierte en el segundo país en la historia en plantar su bandera en la Luna - BBC News Mundo


Imágenes de la agencia espacial china muestran la bandera roja estrellada en la superficie lunar.




www.bbc.com












Zhou Chengyu, la joven que se convirtió en la heroína de la nueva misión de China a la Luna - BBC News Mundo


Una joven astronauta se ha convertido en la imagen más popular de la misión Chang'e-5, con la que China llegó a la Luna por tercera vez en siete años.




www.bbc.com







*Tratado sobre Fuerzas Nucleares de Rango Intermedio



el 1 de junio de 1991, 2.692 misiles fueron destruidos en total, 846 misiles por parte de los EE. UU. y 1.846 por parte de la Unión Soviética.

Bajo este tratado, ambas partes tenían permiso para inspeccionar las instalaciones militares del otro, para comprobar los trabajos de destrucción de misiles, el acuerdo era un compromiso entre las partes para evitar construir más misiles de corto alcance y medio alcance en el futuro.*

Hoy hubo fuegos artificiales en el cielo de Ucrania entre misiles y antimisiles. Una nueva forma de deshacerse del stock de armamento. 

La opción del desarme es la ruina para las empresas. 
¿ para qué iban a comprar armas los países si no hay enemigos ? ¿ para defenderse de los extraterrestres ?

Todo lo que está pasando en Ucrania es un plan renove para hacer negocio de la industria armamentística,
lo que el coronavirus fue el enésimo negocio de la industria farmacéutica. 
Con el miedo a la escalada bélica, " es necesario rearmarse " aunque sea volviendo a endeudar a los países por generaciones.


A las armas tienen que darle uso sino no hay negocio. Es como la obsolescencia programada de los electrodomésticos, los móviles, la tecnología en general, para que queden inservibles al poco tiempo y haya que comprarse otro. 










Tratado sobre Fuerzas Nucleares de Rango Intermedio - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













Acuerdos SALT - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




.

No es una novedad decir que quien gobierna el mundo son las grandes corporaciones supranacionales dueñas de todas estas industrias y que los políticos son empleados suyos. Son todos actores de un club de la comedia ( de la tragicomedia ) internacional.


----------



## bebe (16 Nov 2022)

Cómo la película "el astronauta" de Toni Leblanc. Al menos el llegó hasta Almería.


----------



## Bye Felicia (16 Nov 2022)




----------



## Viejo Novato (16 Nov 2022)

Jajajaja


----------



## El puto zorro cabrón (16 Nov 2022)

dangerbyte dijo:


> Veamos el despegue del Apolo 17 desde la luna
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se utilizan gases de reacción espontánea que apenas dejan humo, ni vapor de agua (que es lo que sueles ver en los cohetes de tierra). Estos además se expanden tan rápido en el vacío que los hacen aún más invisibles. Y además, es un motor muy pequeño, entre la ligereza de la nave y la baja gravedad.

Por eso dejan las patas con el deposito y motor de alunizaje. El motor más pesado y el depósito para el aterrizaje se quedan atrás. Esta parte es simplemente más pesada porque tenía que llevar tanto su peso como elpeso de la fase de despegue.

No deberían ser de la misma proporción en absoluto.
Piensa por ejemplo si tuvieses que recorrer 100.000 kilometros con tu coche sin repostar, y tu coche consume 6l/100, necesitarias llevar encima 6000 litros, pero claro, ahora tu coche pesaría 6 toneladas, por tanto necesitas un pequeño camión, que consume mucho más, y ya no te bastarían con esos 6.000 litros y necesitas más combustible, aumentando de nuevo aún más el peso.

Intuitivamente puedes ver como va escalando, mientras más lejos tienes que llegar, más combustible llevas y más pesas, y mientras más pesas, más combustible necesitas para llegar a la distancia objetivo.
Imagínate que puedes llevar remolques de 1000 litros cada uno con un motor auxiliar y los puedes ir soltando a medida que se vacíen, quitándote el peso tanto del combustible consumido, como el de los tanques y el motor adicional, quedando en los últimos 1000 kilómetros tu coche pelado de 1000kg consumiendo 6l/100. Resuelves el problema del peso creciente, pero cuando llegas te dicen que el viaje es falso porque es imposible que con tu cochecito hayas podido hacer 100.000km.

No ocasiona perdida de equilibrio porque el eje de propulsión pasa todo el tiempo por el centro de masa de la nave, no importa la orientación. El tambaleo es simplemente el piloto automatico intentando mantener centrada la nave tras el despegue y las correcciones de trayectoria para mantenerse en la senda de reencuentro.

No por tener más potencia de cálculo se llega más lejos. Los cálculos que se tienen que hacer para navegar por el espacio son relativamente simples, y aún así oficialmente tuvieron problemas al principio durante el primer alunizaje porque el ordenador se sobrecargaba. El problema de llevar un objeto físico desde la tierra hasta otro astro es de ingeniería, no de matemáticas ni de informática, estas ciencias simplemente son de apoyo.

Los cinturones de Van Allen no son mortales, se concentran en el ecuador y la luna está fuera de plano, por tanto pasaron por la zona menos cargada. Además el tiempo en atravesarlo a velocidad translunar es tan corto que no resulta excesivamente dañino.

El negacionismo del viaje a la luna no es nada especial, la mayor parte de la población que también cree que los alunizajes fueron una farsa. Yo he investigado lo bastante el tema como hobby (a nivel de documentación escrita y audiovisual) y nunca he encontrado nada que me parezca una prueba irrefutable, es más, empecé en el tema con escepticismo y he acabado con una convicción casi absoluta de que fue todo real, y digo casi porque no me gusta cerrar puertas.

En mi opinión, si nos parece todo tan extraño e imposible es porque esta es la proeza más extraordinaria de la historia.


----------



## Macabrón (16 Nov 2022)

Tengo un ejemplar de LA FRONTERA ESPACIAL, de principios de 1969, una joya, de Von Braum. Puede considerarse histórico. Habla de cómo va a ir el hombre a la Luna. Pronocticaba 1986 para ir a Marte...


----------



## Vaisadiñar (16 Nov 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> ¿Pero que mierda acabo de ver?
> ¿No habiamos quedao en que un telefono tiene mas potencia que todos los ordenadores utilizados entonces?
> ¿Y aquella tipeja fea con una montaña de papeles al lao que decian era el codigo fuente, donde esta?
> 
> FLIPANTE AMEGO



Seguramente ya estará muerta.


----------



## Avila256 (16 Nov 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



¿ Han retrocedido tecnológicamente ?


----------



## Agente Coulson (16 Nov 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Eso lo único que me indica es que ese tipo sería despedido si Elon Musk dirigiera la NASA.
> 
> El problema de la Luna no es la tecnología, es el Hardware. Si te cargas las líneas de montaje del modelo de un avión luego no puedes crear ese avión en un proceso de fabricación normal...
> 
> ...



No se trataría de repetir el viaje con réplicas de las mismas naves, sino de hacerlo con otras mucho más avanzadas. Por tanto requerirían nuevas cadenas de montaje.

Por otra parte, tampoco se trata de fabricar muchas naves, ya que no se le va a dar un uso comercial.

Me parece que simplemente mintieron y no son capaces de hacerlo. Y eso explicaria porqué ni los rusos ni los chinos ni los europeos hemos hecho ese viaje.


----------



## Top5 (16 Nov 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> No se trataría de repetir el viaje con réplicas de las mismas naves, sino de hacerlo con otras mucho más avanzadas. Por tanto requerirían nuevas cadenas de montaje.
> 
> Por otra parte, tampoco se trata de fabricar muchas naves, ya que no se le va a dar un uso comercial.
> 
> Me parece que simplemente mintieron y no son capaces de hacerlo. Y eso explicaria porque ni los rusos ni los chinos ni los europeos hemos hecho ese viaje.



Eso también explica el hecho de que los chinos no hayan hecho aterrizar una sonda y su rover en la cara oculta de la Luna...


Ah... que SÍ que han aterrizado.


----------



## petete44 (16 Nov 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Eso también explica el hecho de que los chinos no hayan hecho aterrizar una sonda y su rover en la cara oculta de la Luna...
> 
> 
> Ah... que SÍ que han aterrizado.



pero no llevaron una negra al espacio


----------



## granville (16 Nov 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Eso lo único que me indica es que ese tipo sería despedido si Elon Musk dirigiera la NASA.
> 
> El problema de la Luna no es la tecnología, es el Hardware. Si te cargas las líneas de montaje del modelo de un avión luego no puedes crear ese avión en un proceso de fabricación normal...
> 
> ...



me quieres decir que la usaf no tiene un bombadero tactico, porque es muy caro, el b52 tuvo un coste unitario en 1952 de 15 millones de euros, me da que el pryecto del b21 raider les va a salir mas a precio, pero dado los costes que ultimamente tiene la industria aeronautica americana quien sabe.


----------



## Alberto1989 (16 Nov 2022)

Peak todo.


----------



## Top5 (16 Nov 2022)

petete44 dijo:


> pero no llevaron una negra al espacio



Ni falta que hace...


----------



## L'omertá (16 Nov 2022)

Pillo sitio.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (16 Nov 2022)

Baia baia, aun no disponen de efectos especiales lo bastante buenos y encima ya murió Kubrick. Además hay mucho negacionista en hinternec buscándoles la vuelta.


----------



## Top5 (16 Nov 2022)

granville dijo:


> me quieres decir que la usaf no tiene un bombadero tactico, porque es muy caro, el b52 tuvo un coste unitario en 1952 de 15 millones de euros, me da que el pryecto del b21 raider les va a salir mas a precio, pero dado los costes que ultimamente tiene la industria aeronautica americana quien sabe.




Pero precisamente no tienen un B-52 NUEVO, ¿o tienen las planchas enteras para hacer los elementos en aluminio de ese avión?

¿Puedes hacer un seiscientos a partir de las cadenas de montaje de zona franca AHORA? Esta claro que no por que Zona Franca para SEAT ya ni existe como cadena de montaje...







Podrías hacer un B-1, o un B-2 -si se tuvieran las cadenas de montaje preparadas para ello- pero algo me dice que tampoco los van a hacer por que esas cadenas se prepararan para montar los nuevos aviones planificados para el futuro.


----------



## lefebre (16 Nov 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Una de las premisas de la ciencia dice:
> 
> Reproducción del experimento
> 
> ...



China ya fue a la luna, de hecho estuvieron trasteando por la cara oculta, los primeros que fueron allí.


----------



## escudero (16 Nov 2022)

boyra dijo:


> Lógico, tampoco se hacen ya catedrales barrocas por el enorme coste en mano de obra y seguridad que supondrian...



pero hacemos rascacielos, con medidas antisismiscas, algo estructuralmente mas complejo.

En los viajes espaciales tripulados, hacemos algo mas complejo que ir a la luna?


----------



## Top5 (16 Nov 2022)

escudero dijo:


> pero hacemos rascacielos, con medidas antisismiscas, algo estructuralmente mas complejo.
> 
> En los viajes espaciales tripulados, hacemos algo mas complejo que ir a la luna?




Necesitas un aparato que pueda aterrizar en la Luna con seguridad y salir de esta, con sistemas de soporte vital que no se jodan y te maten, un hardware que no se joda y te mate por que se ha fundido un chip o cualquier automatismo crítico para que la nave funcione bien (trenes de aterrizaje, luz en el cuadro de instrumentos, esclusa de acoplamiento...etc, etc, etc...).

Si se hicieron 6 misiones a la Luna y no 8 o 10 fue por que no se aseguraba que al final muriera alguien en el programa Apollo...

Luego murieron un montón de astronautas con las lanzaderas...


----------



## escudero (16 Nov 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Necesitas un aparato que pueda aterrizar en la Luna con seguridad y salir de esta, con sistemas de soporte vital que no se jodan y te maten, un hardware que no se joda y te mate por que se ha fundido un chip o cualquier automatismo crítico para que la nave funcione bien (trenes de aterrizaje, luz en el cuadro de instrumentos, esclusa de acoplamiento...etc, etc, etc...).
> 
> Si se hicieron 6 misiones a la Luna y no 8 o 10 fue por que no se aseguraba que al final muriera alguien en el programa Apollo...
> 
> Luego murieron un montón de astronautas con las lanzaderas...



y porque siguieron fabricandose coches? aviones? 

porqie murieron un monton de astronautas con esas lanzaderas, si previamente fueron capaces de ir tantas veces a la luna sin fallos criticos... 

La unica realidad absoluta, en el debate de si fue verdad o mentira, es que la tecnologia espacial, es la unica ciencia que ha involucionado en los ultimos 100 años. ¿alguna explicacion que no sea "es que es mu caro..."??


----------



## Tigershark (16 Nov 2022)

dangerbyte dijo:


> Veamos el despegue del Apolo 17 desde la luna
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se agradece el mensaje pero no hace falta ser matemático para saber o no que eso es una fake como un castillo ,basta con un poco de sentido común y estar un poco acostumbrado al cine de ciencia ficción, si es como una miniatura del programa el planeta imaginario solo hace falta poner unas dedos con cascos a modo de astronautas , y ya la repanocha es cuando despega y sale el confeti me recuerda a los cañones esos de fin de año


----------



## parcifal (16 Nov 2022)

La luna es plana.


----------



## Mr. Sandman (16 Nov 2022)

Tendrán caducados los visados y renovarlos lleva tiempo.


----------



## claudiofp (16 Nov 2022)

petete44 dijo:


> no era que iban a marte?



Ok ban a lunes


----------



## Top5 (16 Nov 2022)

escudero dijo:


> y porque siguieron fabricandose coches? aviones?
> 
> porqie murieron un monton de astronautas con esas lanzaderas, si previamente fueron capaces de ir tantas veces a la luna sin fallos criticos...
> 
> La unica realidad absoluta, en el debate de si fue verdad o mentira, es que la tecnologia espacial, es la unica ciencia que ha involucionado en los ultimos 100 años. ¿alguna explicacion que no sea "es que es mu caro..."??



¿Hace 50 años se podía controlar_ un rover en Marte como se hace hoy_?

Te aclaro también una cosa, si se ha llevado un rover a Marte y no una tripulación que desplegase una base en Marte y unos automóviles con los que explorar la superficie, precisamente ES POR UNA RAZÓN ECONÓMICA...

La tecnología es obvio que no ha involucionado (como es el caso de las pirámides de Gizah y el dominio de la piedra que tenían los egipcios), tiene más capacidades ahora que ayer... Sólo tienes que comparar las capacidades del computador de abordo del módulo de alunizaje con las computadoras personales de ahora...


----------



## Agente Coulson (16 Nov 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Eso también explica el hecho de que los chinos no hayan hecho aterrizar una sonda y su rover en la cara oculta de la Luna...
> 
> 
> Ah... que SÍ que han aterrizado.



Hablamos de vuelos tripulados.

No pongo en duda que puedan enviar máquinas a la luna. Pero enviar personas, mantenerlas con vida y traerlas de una pieza a casa es otra historia.


----------



## trampantojo (16 Nov 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Ya no fabrican papel de plata dorado como el de antes, cachis.
> 
> los chinos dicen que van a tardar uno 15 años en poder fabricar ese papel, debe de estar difícil hacerlo



¿Y qué hay de la lavadora forrada con papel chyno?


----------



## Top5 (16 Nov 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> Hablamos de vuelos tripulados.
> 
> No pongo en duda que puedan enviar máquinas a la luna. Pero enviar personas, mantenerlas con vida y traerlas de una pieza a casa es otra historia.



¿Por qué NO lo pones en duda? ¿Por que_ aparentemente es más fácil?_
La postura de los terraplanistas es decir que todo es programa espacial es fake...

No entiendo por que os complicáis la vida con estas discusiones que no llevan a ningún lado.


----------



## Paisaje (16 Nov 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> *"Si hubiera existido la más remota alternativa..."
> 
> *
> 
> ...



yo también me he puesto a verla y llevo casi una hora; cojonuda. Dejo la otra mitad para mañana.


----------



## escudero (16 Nov 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> ¿Hace 50 años se podía controlar_ un rover en Marte como se hace hoy_?
> 
> Te aclaro también una cosa, si se ha llevado un rover a Marte y no una tripulación que desplegase una base en Marte y unos automóviles con los que explorar la superficie, precisamente ES POR UNA RAZÓN ECONÓMICA...
> 
> La tecnología es obvio que no ha involucionado (como es el caso de las pirámides de Gizah y el dominio de la piedra que tenían los egipcios), tiene más capacidades ahora que ayer... Sólo tienes que comparar las capacidades del computador de abordo del módulo de alunizaje con las computadoras personales de ahora...



sabes que entre mandar un coche teledirigido y una persona, hay una ligera diferencia no?

Que fueron varias veces y varias veces volvieron vivitos y coleando...
y lo caro, no es fabricar la nave, es el i+d, y esto, ya se hizo en los 60. 
No hay motivo ninguno para no ser capaz de fabricar algo usando esos planos.


----------



## trampantojo (16 Nov 2022)

petete44 dijo:


> yo te hago eso con restos de doritos y un muñeco kent



La ruedas iban deshinchadas...el secreto es hincharlas a pulmón


----------



## John Smmith (16 Nov 2022)

Los que sabian ya son viejos y el alzeimer no les deja recordar. Se les ha olvidado.


----------



## Top5 (16 Nov 2022)

escudero dijo:


> sabes que entre mandar un coche teledirigido y una persona, hay una ligera diferencia no?
> 
> Que fueron varias veces y varias veces volvieron vivitos y coleando...
> y lo caro, no es fabricar la nave, es el i+d, y esto, ya se hizo en los 60.
> *No hay motivo ninguno para no ser capaz de fabricar algo usando esos planos.*



Tienes la capacidad económica de Elon Musk, adelante hazlo...


----------



## granville (16 Nov 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Pero precisamente no tienen un B-52 NUEVO, ¿o tienen las planchas enteras para hacer los elementos en aluminio de ese avión?
> 
> ¿Puedes hacer un seiscientos a partir de las cadenas de montaje de zona franca AHORA? Esta claro que no por que Zona Franca para SEAT ya ni existe como cadena de montaje...
> 
> ...



pero vamos a ver, Seat no fabrica un 600, bueno fiat si que lo hace, pero Seat fabrica un millon de coches al año que ese 600 de 1958 no hacia, no se fabrican 600 porque es una tecnologia obsoleta, no porque no se pueda, y coches mejores que un 600 los diseñan y los fabrican hasta paises tercer mundistas.


----------



## Top5 (16 Nov 2022)

trampantojo dijo:


> La ruedas iban deshinchadas...el secreto es hincharlas a pulmón



Las ruedas eran de malla de acero...


----------



## Agente Coulson (16 Nov 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> ¿Por qué NO lo pones en duda? ¿Por que_ aparentemente es más fácil?_
> La postura de los terraplanistas es decir que todo es programa espacial es fake...
> 
> No entiendo por que os complicáis la vida con estas discusiones que no llevan a ningún lado.



No soy terraplanista.

Estoy en un foro de debate y doy mi opinión, que es lo que parece que corresponde hacer en un foro de este tipo.

No creas que no se llega a ningún lado. Yo he aprendido mucho leyendo a otros. Hay gente muy interesante en este foro.


----------



## Noksan (16 Nov 2022)

¿eres así de imbécil de serie o has ido a algún cursillo a que te tuneen el microcerebro?
Al ignore imbécil.


----------



## petete44 (16 Nov 2022)

esa peli es buena,


----------



## Top5 (16 Nov 2022)

granville dijo:


> pero vamos a ver, Seat no fabrica un 600, bueno fiat si que lo hace, pero Seat fabrica un millon de coches al año que ese 600 de 1958 no hacia, no se fabrican 600 porque es una tecnologia obsoleta, no porque no se pueda, y coches mejores que un 600 los diseñan y los fabrican hasta paises tercer mundistas.



Tenéis una empanada mental con las palabras hoy día que no es ni medio normal.

El tipo ese de la NASA no sabe expresarse y tú con lo de "tecnología obsoleta" tampoco... A efectos práctico un 600 puede hacer lo mismo que un Lamborghini (ir de un punto A a un punto B).

El problema de ambos vehículos es saber si vas a tener algún cliente que los compre...

ES lo mismo el programa Apollo, si no hay cliente que quiera esas piezas no puedes ganar dinero con ellas.


----------



## Top5 (16 Nov 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> No soy terraplanista.
> 
> Estoy en un foro de debate y doy mi opinión, que es lo que parece que corresponde hacer en un foro de este tipo.
> 
> No creas que no se llega a ningún lado. Yo he aprendido mucho leyendo a otros. Hay gente muy interesante en este foro.



¿Pero no te has dado cuenta que precisamente es una cuestión económica -ECONÓMICA- preferir hacer una exploración con un dron que llevar a unos tíos con pico y pala?

¿Es tan difícil pensar eso? Tú eres inteligente, ¿no?


----------



## petete44 (16 Nov 2022)

Paisaje dijo:


> yo también me he puesto a verla y llevo casi una hora; cojonuda. Dejo la otra mitad para mañana.



el violin o bajo de la pelicula es lo mas tan tan tatatatan jaja cada vez que hay algo sospechosos me suena eso


----------



## REDDY (16 Nov 2022)

Yo creo que sí se pueden hacer viajes al espacio exterior, y que hay tecnología para llegar a la Luna, o incluso a Marte. Y si no la hay aún seguro que poco les falta.
Lo que pasa es que, igual que en otros ámbitos, serán conocimientos y avances tecnológicos reservados únicamente para la élite, y el pueblo que se joda y viva sumido en la ignorancia y creyendo que es imposible salir de esta roca.

Ese es el problema, los de arriba quieren tenernos sometidos y por eso no les interesa que ciertos conocimientos lleguen a todo el mundo.
La información es poder.


----------



## Lukytrike (16 Nov 2022)

Lo de llevar gente a la Luna creo que es/fue más una cuestión propagandística que otra cosa. Puede que el objetivo final sea establecer bases, extraer helio3, etc... pero ya en los 60/70 lo hicieron para que la URSS no se les adelantase, y ahora lo van a volver a hacer para que esta vez China tampoco les adelante. El interés por el tema estaba aletargado hasta que los chinos empezaron a enviar sondas robóticas, y hoy ya han soltado el bicharraco camino a la Luna.

Tan sólo hay que imaginar la noticia de que China ha llevado gente a la Luna mientras aquí todo el mundo cree que lo de EEUU fue un montaje, o peor aún, que ya no es capaz de hacerlo de nuevo porque es una potencia decrépita.



Top5 dijo:


> ¿Pero no te has dado cuenta que precisamente es una cuestión económica -ECONÓMICA- preferir hacer una exploración con un dron que llevar a unos tíos con pico y pala?


----------



## estroboscopico (16 Nov 2022)

Ni la tienen ahora ni la tenían antes. 
Lo de las misiones Apolo no fue más que propaganda. El trato era que EEUU no invadía Cuba y los rusos no decían nada.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (16 Nov 2022)

petete44 dijo:


> esa peli es buena,



Pues la canción, flipas.


----------



## Top5 (16 Nov 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> Lo de llevar gente a la Luna creo que es/fue más una cuestión propagandística que otra cosa. Puede que el objetivo final sea establecer bases, extraer helio3, etc... pero ya en los 60/70 lo hicieron para que la URSS no se les adelantase, y ahora lo van a volver a hacer para que esta vez China tampoco les adelante. El interés por el tema estaba aletargado hasta que los chinos empezaron a enviar sondas robóticas, y hoy ya han soltado el bicharraco camino a la Luna.
> 
> Tan sólo hay que imaginar la noticia de que China ha llevado gente a la Luna mientras aquí todo el mundo cree que lo de EEUU fue un montaje, o peor aún, que ya no es capaz de hacerlo de nuevo porque es una potencia decrépita.



Sí, a día de hoy es algo propagandístico -no cabe duda- pero las misiones que están queriendo hacer ahora delimitan el interés de naciones como E-E-U-U y China. Si te fijas E-E-U-U esta queriendo hacer lo posible para ocupar una posición en uno de los polos de la Luna, China por su parte evita la confrontación queriendo ocupar el polo contrario. En los polos se sabe que puede haber agua y helio 3.


----------



## granville (16 Nov 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Tenéis una empanada mental con las palabras hoy día que no es ni medio normal.
> 
> El tipo ese de la NASA no sabe expresarse y tú con lo de "tecnología obsoleta" tampoco... A efectos práctico un 600 puede hacer lo mismo que un Lamborghini (ir de un punto A a un punto B).
> 
> ...



que yo sepa un 600 no hacia mas de 200 km sin calentarse, es decir no hace lo mismo que un dacia cutre a dia de hoy.

segun tu teoria no se muy bien porque se creo el 600, si para ir de A a B se puede ir andando a efectos practicos, ir andando de madrid a valencia era lo normal en la siglo VI.

y vamos coches equivalente a un 600 te los hacen en proyectos universitarios sin presupuesto concreto, incluso con mas prestaciones.

vamos que es bastante claro que la tecnologia ha evolucionado una barbaridad en el campo del automovil y los costes de fabricacion de un ford T y las prestaciones del mismo son incomparable con las actuales, incluso de fabricar el propio ford T, pero esta claro que no es el caso de tema aeroespacial, que construir algo de hace 80 años es una quimera.


----------



## Top5 (16 Nov 2022)

granville dijo:


> que yo sepa un 600 no hacia mas de 200 km sin calentarse, es decir no hace lo mismo que un dacia cutre a dia de hoy.
> 
> segun tu teoria no se muy bien porque se creo el 600, si para ir de A a B se puede ir andando a efectos practicos, ir andando de madrid a valencia era lo normal en la siglo VI.
> 
> ...




Bien, lleva los planos del Saturno V a Martorell a ver si te lo pueden hacer...


----------



## padrelopez (16 Nov 2022)

Yo creo que el próximo viaje a la luna lo hará el Ministerio de Irene. El Presupuesto lo tiene desde luego.


----------



## jakk (16 Nov 2022)

Y a este paso se va a perder el conocimiento de cómo se tienen hijos


----------



## ciberobrero (16 Nov 2022)

La treky del foro dijo:


> En algún cajón me queda un disco de 32 Kb. Se lo voy a enviar. Ahí cabe la misión entera.




Habrá que descomponer un Z80 en transistores a ver si así les vale para que ejecuten los programas de navegación como lo hicieron en los 60


----------



## Top5 (16 Nov 2022)

padrelopez dijo:


> Yo creo que el próximo viaje a la luna lo hará el Ministerio de Irene. El Presupuesto lo tiene desde luego.



Ojala,...eso sería más positivo que lo que han hecho hasta ahora...

Siendo el ministerio de Irene y pensando que los cohetes son demasiado fálicos, ni se lo planteará...


----------



## astroman (16 Nov 2022)

No les dejan los aliens, tienen miedo que algún astronauta le pegue la covi!


----------



## granville (16 Nov 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Bien, lleva los planos del Saturno V a Martorell a ver si te lo pueden hacer...



pero esos planos no se han perdido porque lo construyeron unos contratistas que quebraron.


----------



## Benedicto Camela (16 Nov 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> ¿Pero que mierda acabo de ver?
> ¿No habiamos quedao en que un telefono tiene mas potencia que todos los ordenadores utilizados entonces?
> ¿Y aquella tipeja fea con una montaña de papeles al lao que decian era el codigo fuente, donde esta?
> 
> FLIPANTE AMEGO



Tú crees que se va a la luna montados en ordenadores o qué?


----------



## Conde Duckula (17 Nov 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Una de las premisas de la ciencia dice:
> 
> Reproducción del experimento
> 
> ...



No, lo segundo no estoy seguro de que no. La vida de los astronautas chinos les importa tan poco como les importaban a los comunistas de antaño.


----------



## lapetus (17 Nov 2022)

El OP tiene razón. La NASA ya no puede, tendrá que ser SpaceX y ULA la que pongan todos los medios para que la mujera astronauta y el moreno astronauta se puedan echar la foto, porque la justicia social y el wokismo parecen ser la meta del programa Artemis.

El cilindro naranja es la corrupción hecha cohete. es un "jobs program" pensado para seguir alimentando a las empresas del transbordador. No es un cohete lunar. Es, al igual que el transbordador, un cohete pensado para casi entrar en órbita a falta del pequeño empujón que daban los pequeños motores del OMS del transbordador, los mismos que con una pequeña flatulencia conseguían hacerlo bajar (por cierto, reutilizado en el módulo de servicio Orion). 

Por ser tan ineficiente no puede llevar un módulo de aterrizaje a la luna. El Saturno V siendo menos potente y más barato podía poner el doble de tonelaje en órbita lunar que el cilindro naranja. Y todo gracias a tener una etapa más. El soltar lastre es lo que tiene.








Para más inri nada en el cilindro naranja es reutilizable: ni los caros motores RS-25, ni los SRBs, ni el módulo orion. Esto es una estafa y un robo al ciudadano, porque al menos en el transbordador eran reutilizables.


----------



## Top5 (17 Nov 2022)

granville dijo:


> pero esos planos no se han perdido porque lo construyeron unos contratistas que quebraron.



¿Y?

Lo mismo se puede decir del caso del seiscientos o del B-52...

No dudo que una fábrica te pueda hacer una copia -o una mala copia- de un 600, de un B-52 o un Saturno V... por pedir...

Los podrían hacer siempre y cuando tengas toda la información que ellos necesiten para poder construirlos...

Pero te será más fácil construir un 600 en comparación a construir un B-52 o el mismo Saturno V... Es de cajón.


Es una mera cuestión *económica*...

El problema es querer hacerlo y poderlo hacer *económicamente*

El Saturno V no sólo era el cohete en sí, si no la red de espacio profundo y multitud de cosas más...

La pregunta es ¿para qué es necesario poner sólo 2 hombres en la Luna en un alunizaje hoy?
Lo podría entender en el caso de los chinos por que nunca ha llegado una nave tripulada suya (de hacerlo lo van a hacer por primera vez).

Y en el caso de Europa... yo ni la consideraría desde que se pasó el programa Hermes por el culo...


----------



## OJC (17 Nov 2022)

dangerbyte dijo:


> Veamos el despegue del Apolo 17 desde la luna
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Matemático?

Ni la ESO tienes.
Te muestro el cinturón de Van Halen, paleto.


----------



## kopke (17 Nov 2022)

El hombre nunca ha llegado a la Luna.


----------



## imutes (17 Nov 2022)

¡¡¿¿La NASA reconoce que ya no tiene la tecnología para ir a la Luna??!!

*MANDAN HUEVOS*​Es decir, en 1962 Kennedy y partiendo de una tecnología espacial prácticamente inexistente- promete y consigue enviar hombres a la Luna antes de que acabe la década, en menos de 8 años. Pero actualmente ya no podemos ir porque hemos destruido esa tecnología.  

*¡¡¿¿PERO QUÉ MIERDA ES ESA??!!*​ No se trata de reconstruir esa tecnología, al contrario, se trata de que si partiendo de 0 en los 60 se pudo enviar hombres a la Luna en menos de 8 años, con la tecnología actual y con la experiencia acumulada TODO LO QUE SEA TARDAR MÁS DE 1 AÑO EN IR Y VOLVER A LA LUNA ES UN PUTO FRACASO.

Mucho me temo que si no se puede ir a la Luna es porque NO SE PUEDE O NO SE SABE IR. Y si ahora no se puede ir, hace 50 años mucho menos.

Siempre he tenido dudas sobre el programa Apolo; cada vez me quedan menos.



boyra dijo:


> Otro... La sagrada familia no vale ni el precio de la entrada, y mira que me gusta Gaudí



*PA_YA_SO*​


Chihiro dijo:


> No se construyen catedrales barrocas porque gracias a las nuevas tecnologías y a los materiales modernos, pueden construirse edificios mucho más grandes, altos y seguros.



¡EXACTO!

.


----------



## sopelmar (17 Nov 2022)




----------



## Pajarotto (17 Nov 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> En los años sesenta sí que había tecnología *y celofán.
> 
> MUCHO CELOFAN
> 
> ...



Es un insulto a la inteligencia más básica.

A ver si os creyiaís que las PSY OPS para sucnors lo estrenó el 11s.

Y antes de la luna está el lolocausto.

Y antes del lolocausto a saber en qué más nos han engañado porque ni se puede saber.


----------



## noseyo (17 Nov 2022)

Lo de la luna otro montaje más


----------



## petete44 (17 Nov 2022)

china-presenta-su-cohete-para-llevar-taikonautas-a-la-luna

*China presenta su cohete para llevar 'taikonautas' a la Luna*
*Mide 90 metros de alto, pesa más de 2.000 toneladas y se espera que en 2027 esté en condiciones de volar*






Diseño del cohete chino. (Foto: E. Press)

Jueves, 10 Noviembre 2022, 19:21


China ha presentado* un modelo de cohete tripulado capaz de llevar 'taikonautas' (denominación china para los astronautas) a la superficie lunar.* Esperan que esté en condiciones de volar en *2027*.
Se trata de un* lanzador de tres etapas y media que mide 90 metros de altura*, 5 metros de diámetro y pesa unas 2.187 toneladas en el lanzamiento








Noticias de Deportes, sucesos, cultura, economía, empresas, en tu periódico digital.


Noticias de Deportes, sucesos, cultura, economía, empresas, en tu periódico digital.




www.tribunasalamanca.com


----------



## DUDH (17 Nov 2022)

Que calopez les preste el spectrum, coño


----------



## Tyg3r (17 Nov 2022)

Cada día más y más se dan cuenta del chiste espacial. Imparable.


----------



## Sardónica (17 Nov 2022)

La Tierra y Marte se encuentran en una distancia de aproximadamente *225 millones de kilómetros.*


La Tierra y la Luna están a una distancia promedio de *384.400 km


A LA LUNA NO PERO A MARTE SÍ 












*









 En 2018 ya hablaban de mentes grafenadas y del blue beam por lo que dice este artículo del NG.


----------



## petete44 (17 Nov 2022)

DUDH dijo:


> Que calopez les preste el spectrum, coño



a juzgar como anda la pagina usan esta


----------



## Top5 (17 Nov 2022)

Enlace interesante...

Rocketdyne F-1 HistoriayDiseño


----------



## Tackler (17 Nov 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> A mi toda esta puta mierda me jode de verás porque crecí convencido de que el ser humano había iniciado una era de exploración espacial y colonización extraplanetaria, y de repente... te das cuenta que no es más que una gran mentira y no hay nada de eso, y lo peor, no hay ningún progreso ni avance en ese aspecto.
> Subir a tipos a orbitar la tierra a 300 kms de altura.... en fin.... y a los que se les notan los cables enganchados en gravedad cero... tiene tela.




Los estados ya son menos poderosos que antaño. China es el estado más poderoso actualmente. EEUU ya se ha derroido en burocracia y va para abajo debido a su sociedad que se va apoltronando. Es como España, que no llegamos a nada porque gastamos todo el presupuesto en pensiones.

En la Luna no hay riquezas ni se puede "vivir" o sacar algún rédito así que sin interés político pues no hay viaje a la Luna. El que lo ha comparado con Colon no es comparable.

Y todavía no tenemos capacidad de ir a Marte, que es de lo único que se puede sacar algo de rédito actualmente y serán los chinos los primeros que vayan, no me cabe duda, para ponerse por delante de EEUU.

Ir a Marte tienes varios problemas muy dificiles de superar, pero son los chinos los únicos con fuerza de hacerlo sin que importe:

-Ausencia de campo magnético en la mayor parte del viaje, son varios meses recibiendo radicación y rayos cósmicos, no sé cómo te libras de eso.

-Marte no es como la Luna que está medianamente cerca y siempre más o menos a la misma distancia, un viaje a marte puedes salir de aquí y llegar en 6 meses pero después tardar 9 en volver porque los planetas se mueven y las órbitas se separan o se acercan según vaya tocando.

-Son muchos meses encerrado y sin ver luz natural ni nada de tu planeta, es duro, al nivel del mayor de los hikimoris japoneses.

-Comida y agua para todo ese tiempo...

-Plan de emergencia y rescate difícilmente existente.

-Un fracaso en esa misión es un fracaso para toda la humanidad y ya nadie más querría correr el riesgo.

-En Marte tampoco hay nada de valor, mandar humanos de momento es "for the lulz" no hay sentido en hacerlo hasta tener allí algún tipo de base con materiales y materias primas, alimentos y agua ya presentes enviados antes de la misión tripulada.


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (17 Nov 2022)

los pro apollo nuts son los npc primigenios
se lo tragan todo


----------



## Gorrión (17 Nov 2022)

El puto zorro cabrón dijo:


> Se utilizan gases de reacción espontánea que apenas dejan humo, ni vapor de agua (que es lo que sueles ver en los cohetes de tierra). Estos además se expanden tan rápido en el vacío que los hacen aún más invisibles. Y además, es un motor muy pequeño, entre la ligereza de la nave y la baja gravedad.
> 
> Por eso dejan las patas con el deposito y motor de alunizaje. El motor más pesado y el depósito para el aterrizaje se quedan atrás. Esta parte es simplemente más pesada porque tenía que llevar tanto su peso como elpeso de la fase de despegue.
> 
> ...



¿Tu que has estudiado, lo que te han dicho que es verdad?

Tus estudios tienen credibilidad 0.


----------



## Gorrino (17 Nov 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Jajajjajaja
> No son capaces de ir a la Luna, como para colonizar Marte
> Y luego la gente pensando, que los hinjenieros serán capaces de descubrir alguna fuente de energía alternativa al petróleo
> Jajajajajajaja



Joder, qué razón tienes.


----------



## jolu (17 Nov 2022)

boyra dijo:


> Lógico, tampoco se hacen ya catedrales barrocas por el enorme coste en mano de obra y seguridad que supondrian...









Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Pues se está construyendo la Sagrada Familia, bastante más compleja y grande que una barroca.



No es una catedral. Actualmente es una basílica y dentro de poco será una mezquita.
Barcelona tiene su Catedral.
Infórmese.


----------



## ashe (17 Nov 2022)

Es como las películas de la 2GM, son manipulaciones historicas pero bien que con ellas muchos han hecho una buena fortuna.. (hablo de las que salen en cines y demás)


----------



## Calímacos (17 Nov 2022)

su modelo de vida es secretos i mentiras o ironías, nezesitan a cortos falibles i creyentes


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Nov 2022)

*Cuando descubres que toda tu vida es una farsa...*


----------



## Cuncas (17 Nov 2022)

Newol dijo:


> ¿Lo dices en serio? ¿Crees que reentraron en la atmósfera con el módulo lunar y el rover?



En la misión el módulo lunar nunca fue pensado para la reentrada. El módulo lunar, en teoría, fue pensado y diseñado para alunizar, despegar y retomar la órbita lunar para reacoplarse con el Apolo. El Apolo fue la nave pensada para ir de la Tierra a la Luna y una vez alcanzada la órbita correspondiente, acoplarse con el módulo lunar que ya había sido puesto en una órbita lunar en un lanzamiento previo al Apolo XI. Después de que los astronautas entrasen en el módulo, el módulo se desacoplaría del Apolo y realizaría el alunizaje mientras el Apolo lo esperaba orbitando la Luna a la espera del regreso de la nave tras el alunizaje, y después volver a la Tierra en el Apolo y hacer la reentrada en el módulo de reentrada, que nada tiene que ver con el módulo lunar. El módulo lunar, en teoría, nunca volvió a la Tierra, se abandonó en la Luna y acabó estrellándose. Si vais a intentar rebatir algo al menos conocedlo mínimamente para hablar con propiedad.

Yo no creo que hayan alunizado por otras razones, el módulo lunar podría perfectamente alunizar puesto que no habría rozamiento atmosférico y no se necesitarían fuertes estructuras para soportar la escasa fuerza g que conllevaría el alunizaje; pero, sin entrar en otras incongruencias, yo sólo espero que alguien me diga dónde metieron el combustible junto con las muestras y los dos astronautas en la parte superior del módulo para despegar de la Luna y conseguir con un propulsor de baja potencia los 1000 m/s (+3500 km/h) que como mínimo se necesitarían para conseguir la órbita del Apolo y además reacoplarse. A mayores están las fotos falsas... y otros detalles posteriores. Sí creo que hayan conseguido orbitar la Luna pero no alunizar y volver a la Tierra.



Top5 dijo:


> Enlace interesante...
> 
> Rocketdyne F-1 HistoriayDiseño



Son los 5 motores de la primera etapa del Saturno V. El Saturno V es la nave propulsora de la nave Apolo y su función era propulsar a la nave Apolo a unos 100 km de altura, luego volverían a caer a la Tierra acabando en el fondo de alguna parte en la mitad del Atlántico.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (17 Nov 2022)

Nunca la tuvo, lo que ocurre es que ahora no pueden repetir la jugada del 68 porque se les pillaría mucho mas fácilmente que entonces.


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Nov 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> Nunca la tuvo, lo que ocurre es que ahora no pueden repetir la jugada del 68 porque se les pillaría mucho mas fácilmente que entonces.



Creo que todos nos hemos dado cuenta de eso ya.


----------



## Lobo macho (17 Nov 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Que levante la mano el que aún se crea el programa Apolo..... ¿Nadie? Venga no sean timidos....



Yo sí me lo creo.
Fue algo muy ilusionante.


----------



## etsai (17 Nov 2022)

Quiere decir que la gente ya no es tan ingenua como en los 60 y ahora, por culpa de internet, es más difícil colarnos un fake mundial.

Algún día reconocerán que tampoco es posible colarnos otro 11-S.


----------



## Agente Coulson (17 Nov 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> ¿Pero no te has dado cuenta que precisamente es una cuestión económica -ECONÓMICA- preferir hacer una exploración con un dron que llevar a unos tíos con pico y pala?
> 
> ¿Es tan difícil pensar eso? Tu eres inteligente, ¿no?



Entiendo que hagan una exploración con un dron. Y que no usen humanos donde no son necesarios. Comprendo los argumentos económicos.

Pero me parece que cuando se desarrolla la tecnología que permite poner a un hombre en la luna, lo normal es conservar o mejorar esa tecnología. Y no dejar que se pierda.

No hace falta enviar un hombre a la luna cada año. Pero no veo normal que en más de medio siglo no se repita. Ni veo normal que ningún otro país lo haya hecho. Acaso nadie tiene interés en adquirir esas capacidades?

Luego está el contexto histórico: había que ganar la carrera espacial a la URSS, como fuera.

Toda mi vida he dado por hecho la llegada a la luna. Pero actualmente, una vez visto como nos mienten sistemáticamente, mi sistema de creencias va cayendo como fichas de dominó.


----------



## Ratona001 (17 Nov 2022)

Porque el dinero va para la guerra


----------



## dangerbyte (17 Nov 2022)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> aaa
> 
> 
> Todo despegue se hace con aceleración, como se ve en el vídeo, el módulo está parado y pasa a moverse, es decir, hay aceleración.
> ...



Correcto. Sale en parado. Es una aceleración muy brusca. La velocidad tendría que ser con un incremento progresivo. 

Aunque no haya atmósfera siempre la velocidad es igual a la aceleración por tiempo. Aquí se ve que arranca de golpe. Mira cualquier vídeo de despegue de cortes y verás como salen, sean grandes o pequeños.


----------



## Kovaliov (17 Nov 2022)

ANS² dijo:


> el problema es que antes se iba y no importaba si te matabas
> 
> ahora si lo intentas y muere alguien, quedas como un gilipollas
> 
> el que va a la Luna es pa volver vivo, el que vuelve muerto es un parguelas



Nadie murió yendo a la luna.


----------



## Kovaliov (17 Nov 2022)

sisebuto dijo:


> En la misiones Apollo no hubo ni un solo herido pero hicieron 9 viajes de 800.000 km por el espacio profundo, o eso cuentan.
> 
> En cambio décadas después con los transbordadores y trayectos inferiores a 500 km de altura murieron 14 personas. Aun así los cohetes del Artemis están basados en la tecnología de los transbordadores, no en la de los Apollo. De hecho NASA nunca jamás ni nadie más ha vuelto a reutilizar nada de los Apollo.
> 
> A todos los efectos el proyecto Apollo -por pérdidas, despistes o lo que fuere- nunca existió tecnológicamente en NASA más allá de fotos, pelis y chatarra en exposición.



Quieres decir LA NASA?


----------



## asiqué (17 Nov 2022)

Resumen; Solo con tecnologia paco es posible todo.


----------



## Pollepolle (17 Nov 2022)

La tecnologia la tienen. Lo que no van a hacer es volver a construir cohetes con tecnologia de los años 60, o hacer sustituciones guarras de elementos antiguos por modernos dejando el resto igual.

Entiendo que prefieren hacer todo desde el inicio e ir probandolo con la mejor tecnologia actual.


----------



## Falnesatar (17 Nov 2022)

El paco bautismo global como rito de confirmación del timo heliocéntrico con las costuras rotas de forma irreparable.

Mucha gente entiende ya que fue un timo colosal pero no se trata solo de que no fueran allí por X razones, es que no se puede ir directamente porque el modelo cosmológico en el que se basa es fantasía pura.

Lo de Marte es otra pantomima descarada, para los que tienen dos dedos de frente y aún conservan algo de capacidad crítica, claro.


----------



## Chortina Premium (17 Nov 2022)

La tecnología se perdió como lágrimas en la lluvia, como el bidrio famoso del aterrizaje que también se les perdió.... jo, jo, jo,...


----------



## Manufacturer (17 Nov 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Porque el dinero va para la guerra



Es menos arriesgado blanquear dinero con una guerra, además la masonería siempre gusta de meter muertos para dar credibilidad a las psyop.


----------



## Dr. Oldman (17 Nov 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> En los años sesenta sí que había tecnología *y celofán.
> 
> MUCHO CELOFAN
> 
> ...



Que insinuas vaquero? que el hombre nunca piso la luna?


----------



## Trollaco del copón (17 Nov 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Nadie murió yendo a la luna.



Grissom, White y Chaffee se han revuelto en sus tumbas...

Deben estar muy quemados de escuchar eso una y otra vez...


----------



## Alexrc (17 Nov 2022)

La NASA es un solar. Solo queda un negro haciendo Sudokus


----------



## escudero (17 Nov 2022)

si hubiese sido tan facil ir a la luna en los 60, ahora en vez de la ISS, tendriamos una pequeña base lunar alli.

No acabo de entender como puede haber algun forero, que a cada comentario que se pone algun dato en duda, sale corriendo para citarlo, y al final lo unico que dice, "es por que no hay interes economico..." ,parece que le paguen y todo.


----------



## etsai (17 Nov 2022)

TitusMagnificus dijo:


> ¿No tienen un backup? ¡¡¡ No me jodas !!!
> 
> Anda que no tiene delito excusarte en que no tienes una tecnología tan ¿rudimentaria? con los avances que tienes actualmente.
> 
> ...



No, no tienen Backup. Se lo comió el perro.

Otra casualidad casualidosa.

El caso de las cintas perdidas donde la NASA grabó la llegada a la Luna


----------



## remerus (17 Nov 2022)

Parece menterio.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (17 Nov 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> La tecnologia la tienen. Lo que no van a hacer es volver a construir cohetes con tecnologia de los años 60, o hacer sustituciones guarras de elementos antiguos por modernos dejando el resto igual.
> 
> Entiendo que prefieren hacer todo desde el inicio e ir probandolo con la mejor tecnologia actual.



esa interpretación del vídeo si que es enrevesada y conspiranoica


----------



## GatoAzul (17 Nov 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> En los años sesenta sí que había tecnología *y celofán.
> 
> MUCHO CELOFAN
> 
> ...



No que yo sea "creyente de viajes a la luna" pero...

Manta isotérmica. | Iberomed


----------



## escudero (17 Nov 2022)

quehablerafapaypal dijo:


> esa interpretación del vídeo si que es enrevesada y conspiranoica



pues como los.coches, que de repente, dejaron de fabricarlos para diseñarlos de 0, que es lo mas practico 

Hay gente, que parece que le paguen para justificar que les han tomado el pelo... no admiten que los estados, se basan en la mentira para entretener a la gente


----------



## GatoAzul (17 Nov 2022)

Ni creo en los viajes en la luna, ni en los tipejos que con fondos de tela verde hacen creer que son de la NASA.


----------



## etsai (17 Nov 2022)

dangerbyte dijo:


> Veamos el despegue del Apolo 17 desde la luna
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por no mencionar que debieron dejarse a un astronauta allí para poder grabarlo todo. Y que después alguien tuvo que ir a recuperar lo grabado, suponiendo que la radiación en la luna no haya fundido la cinta.


----------



## AEM (17 Nov 2022)

que saquen la nave del museo espacial. Ya tienen la tecnología!


----------



## danapagamo (17 Nov 2022)

Trollaco del copón dijo:


> Grissom, White y Chaffee se han revuelto en sus tumbas...
> 
> Deben estar muy quemados de escuchar eso una y otra vez...



Vas duro eh


----------



## danapagamo (17 Nov 2022)

Mi comentario, tras lanzar el SLS 


Hay que ser profundamente subnormal para decir que la Nasa no tiene capacidad


----------



## AEM (17 Nov 2022)

en el vídeo se lee una nota que dice que la cámara que seguía el despegue desde la luna se teledirigía desde Houston. Las señales de vídeo supuestamente se retransmitían en directo



etsai dijo:


> Por no mencionar que debieron dejarse a un astronauta allí para poder grabarlo todo. Y que después alguien tuvo que ir a recuperar lo grabado, suponiendo que la radiación en la luna no haya fundido la cinta.


----------



## robert73 (17 Nov 2022)

El Lado Oscuro de la Luna de Stanley Kubrick (DOCUMENTAL)


Toda la verdad de la llegada del hombre a la Luna. Hablan todos los miembros que trabajaron con Richard Nixon. Uno de esos miembros que trabajaba con el muere misteriosamente al dia siguiente de graba...




odysee.com


----------



## chainsaw man (17 Nov 2022)

Por eso tienen que contratar a los lanzadores rusos para enviar cosas a la estacion espacial internacional...

Nada que no supieramos ya, es el problema de subcontratar todo, que si te enemistas con el contratista y no hay otro que lo haga, pues te quedas sin ese servicio.


----------



## GatoAzul (17 Nov 2022)

AEM dijo:


> que saquen la nave del museo espacial. Ya tienen la tecnología!



Ya lo intentaron, 

Moonfall - Tráiler oficial en español - YouTube


----------



## PasoLeati (17 Nov 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> *... La reentrada en la atmósfera terrestre al regreso debió ser terrible ...*





Los LEM no tenían que hacer reentrada. Por eso podían tener esa pinta tan rara que tanto os desconcierta a los legos.

Durante el lanzamiento y el ascenso a órbita terrestre, el LEM viajaba estibado dentro de una vaina aerodinámica, el Spacecraft–lunar module adapter (SLA).







En la Luna y aledaños no hay atmósfera.

Antes de la reentrada final en la atmósfera terrestre de vuelta a casa, el LEM era eyectado ATPC desde el módulo de mando.


_* Excepciones: LTA-2R (Apollo 6) y LTA-10R (Apollo 4) fueron dos mock-ups para vuelos automáticos no tripulados que se quemaron en reentradas terrestres programadas al término de sus misiones.

LM-7 Aquarius, el LEM de la fallida misión Apollo 13, tuvo que usarse como bote salvavidas hasta justo antes de la reentrada final en la atmósfera terrestre. Tras eyectarlo en el último momento, reentró sobre la Fosa de Tonga, en el Pacífico, incinerándose._




Raulisimo dijo:


> ... Por supuesto, cualquiera que haya ido de camping alguna vez se preguntará cómo coño consiguieron sacar de ahí el *Roving Vehicle ...*





Así:








Raulisimo dijo:


> ... y lo que es más difícil, cómo consiguieron *volver a meterlo dentro...*





Los rovers nunca fueron reestibados, se quedaron todos en la Luna.

Despegue de la fase de ascenso del LEM Apollo 17, filmada desde la cámara del rover que allí se quedó aparcado:


----------



## Pinchazo (17 Nov 2022)

chainsaw man dijo:


> Por eso tienen que contratar a los lanzadores rusos para enviar cosas a la estacion espacial internacional...
> 
> Nada que no supieramos ya, es el problema de subcontratar todo, que si te enemistas con el contratista y no hay otro que lo haga, pues te quedas sin ese servicio.



La NASA envía a sus astronautas a la ISS a través de cohetes Falcon-9 de SpaceX desde hace dos años.

También tiene contratada otra nave con Boeing llamada StarLiner, pero aún no ha volado con tripulación.


----------



## MOCHIL0 (17 Nov 2022)

Curioso la cantidad de subnormales que salen a defender el bodrio de que los americanos fueron a la luna. HAY QUE SER GILIPOLLAS PARA TRAGARSE SEMEJANTE FANTASÍA, y más viendo el modelo de la nave de entonces, una puta mierda plagada de papel albal. Cuánto cobran estos anormales?


----------



## chainsaw man (17 Nov 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> La NASA envía a sus astronautas a la ISS a través de cohetes Falcon-9 de SpaceX desde hace dos años.
> 
> También tiene contratada otra nave con Boeing llamada StarLiner, pero aún no ha volado con tripulación.



Bueno, mejor me lo pones, tiene que subcontratar cohetes Falcon de SpaceX, ellos de por si no tienen tecnologia para subir a un humano, esto es porque los proyectos de lanzadores en su mayoria han sido cancelados con el tiempo al ver que no obtenian los resultados esperados, es como la ESA con los Arianne, que siguen desarrollandolos pero parece que cada version es peor...

De todas maneras yo estoy mas enterado en temas de telemetria y estaciones de seguimiento que es para lo que trabajo.


----------



## egolatra (17 Nov 2022)

Menudos fantasmas los gUSAnos


----------



## Paddy McAloon (17 Nov 2022)

boyra dijo:


> Lógico, tampoco se hacen ya catedrales barrocas por el enorme coste en mano de obra y seguridad que supondrian...



Querrás decir góticas.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (17 Nov 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> El primer hombre en la Luna fue catalán.



Y la primera polla en tu culo fue transoceánica.


----------



## Pinchazo (17 Nov 2022)

chainsaw man dijo:


> Bueno, mejor me lo pones, tiene que subcontratar cohetes Falcon de SpaceX, ellos de por si no tienen tecnologia para subir a un humano, esto es porque los proyectos de lanzadores en su mayoria han sido cancelados con el tiempo al ver que no obtenian los resultados esperados, es como la ESA con los Arianne, que siguen desarrollandolos pero parece que cada version es peor...
> 
> De todas maneras yo estoy mas enterado en temas de telemetria y estaciones de seguimiento que es para lo que trabajo.



El modelo en el pasado de la NASA, es que era la NASA la propietaria del cohete, la que podía licenciarlo y usaba contratistas para construirlo.

El SLS, que es heredero de ese viejo modelo, está construido sobre ese modelo.

Hubo muchas críticas por los inmensos retrasos y que realmente se estaba usando el programa espacial para repartir dinero a los Estados que tenían las líneas de fabricación asociados a los contratistas. O sea, que estaban ahí para chupar de la teta, en lugar de preocuparse de que el programa fuera a algún sitio.

Es en parte por el modelo del contrato. El famoso "cost-plus"






Cost-plus contract - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Básicamente ese modelo de contrato es, yo, que quiero que se haga algo, te contrato para hacerlo, calculo el coste, y te pago el coste más un beneficio acordado.

El problema es que si se establece un sistema de revisión del coste permanente, debido a retrasos, el coste sube, y te tengo que pagar más y más. Es decir, el riesgo de los sobrecostes recaen sobre el contratista, no sobre el contratado, como es en un contrato de modelo de precio fijo (el convencional).

Y como era de prever, los contratistas vieron en este modelo un chollo, donde los retrasos se convierten en beneficios extra. Tienen un incentivo perverso para alargar los programas y realizarlos a paso de tortuga.

Durante la época de Bush, que vendió el regreso a la Luna, decidió que el tema de la ISS y la órbita baja debía desligarse de la NASA para pasarse a contratistas puramente privados. Así nació el programa COTS









Commercial Orbital Transportation Services - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Y cuando llegó Obama, que los demócratas querían meter la tijera al programa espacial, decidió usar esto como modelo y hacer un equivalente tripulado.









Commercial Crew Program - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Y, para sorpresa de nadie, los contratistas privados salen mucho más baratos ya que a fin de cuentas ya operan en el mercado de cohetes fuera de los contratos de la NASA.

Por coincidencia de fechas, SpaceX ha estado en el lugar correcto, en el momento correcto, pudiendo acceder a los capitales de estos programas y hacerse fuerte. Pero está dando sopa con hondas a "la vieja guardia". 

En especial en el CCP, donde SpaceX y Boeing resultaron ganadores, donde el segundo, el contratista "tradicional" y "seguro" debía lanzar antes y casi por el doble de dinero, y ha tenido varios retrasos hasta el punto que todavía no ha lanzado su nave con tripulación, mientras SpaceX ya lleva cinco lanzamientos con tripulación.

El gran problema que ha tenido USA con el programa espacial es dejar que estos contratistas se hayan convertido en sanguijuelas que sacan dinero de fracasar, en lugar de sufrir un varapalo en sus cuentas.


----------



## chainsaw man (17 Nov 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> El modelo en el pasado de la NASA, es que era la NASA la propietaria del cohete, la que podía licenciarlo y usaba contratistas para construirlo.
> 
> El SLS, que es heredero de ese viejo modelo, está construido sobre ese modelo.
> 
> ...



En la ESA el cachondeo es igual puesto que los contratos y reparto del presupuesto ha de hacerse acorde a lo aportado por cada pais, en resume es si España ha aportado este año digamos que 300 millones de euros para la ESA, hay que hacer contratos a empresas españolas por ese dinero, aunque lo que salga de esos contratos sea mierda que no tiene mucha utilidad mas que cumplir el georetorno de los presupuestos... por lo cual, te puedes imaginar que hay proyectos y desarrollos que son mas bien para cumplir contratos pero que se sabe que no tienen mucho mas recorrido ni uso que ese.

De todas formas, esto pasa en todos lados, empresas que reciben ayudas por proyectos I+D que al final el proyecto I+D lo ha hecho un becario y el resto del dinero se ha ido por bajo cuerda para pagar otras cosas de la empresa, una estafa total pero tambien hay que verlo desde el punto de que no hay suficiente trabajo para todo el mundo, o por lo menos trabajo que sea util o necesario...


----------



## Andr3ws (17 Nov 2022)

Tanta historia y metiras para acabar conduciendo coches teledirigidos en la isla de Devon, CANADA, poniendo un filtro naranja a las imagenes. 

Que burdo es todo.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (17 Nov 2022)

Goder la primera vez que se cuelga el video sin que haya gordas...


----------



## Golds23 (17 Nov 2022)

Es que solo pueden ir los que tienen la pauta completa.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (17 Nov 2022)




----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (17 Nov 2022)

si vamos que fue un montaje lo de 1969...

cada vez era más evidente. El cantazo de no volver, era máximo.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (17 Nov 2022)




----------



## TIESTO4EVER (17 Nov 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Es un insulto a la inteligencia más básica.
> 
> A ver si os creyiaís que las PSY OPS para sucnors lo estrenó el 11s.
> 
> ...




Antes del lolocausto ya estaba lo de la tierra bola. Con eso llevan siglos.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (17 Nov 2022)

Es una pena ...
La NASA podría enviar a la Montera para dar cursos de formación con resiliencia a los selenitas machirulos y heteropatriarcales.


----------



## Svl (17 Nov 2022)

Si te llevas toda tu tecnología, fábricas y know How a China para ganar más pasta al final pasa lo que pasa. Es lo que tiene adorar al becerro de oro.


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Nov 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1263559



Jajaja, es la cara que tiene un estafador con cargo de conciencia .


----------



## tixel (17 Nov 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> En Madrid había un viejuno que montó una catedral él sólito con restos de basura. Y las obras de ingeniería actuales, por ejemplo en Dubai, se mean en la complejidad de las catedrales..
> Lo de la luna fue un cuento, no pasa nada por reconocerlo.



No tengo yo tan claro que esas obras superen a las catedrales. Ni mucho menos. Por ser más tochas no significa que sean más complejas. Y no metemos en dificultad lo que debería ser hacerlas con los medios de que disponían.
En lo que si que estoy de acuerdo es en que lo de la luna es un cuento.


----------



## tixel (17 Nov 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> A mi toda esta puta mierda me jode de verás porque crecí convencido de que el ser humano había iniciado una era de exploración espacial y colonización extraplanetaria, y de repente... te das cuenta que no es más que una gran mentira y no hay nada de eso, y lo peor, no hay ningún progreso ni avance en ese aspecto.
> Subir a tipos a orbitar la tierra a 300 kms de altura.... en fin.... y a los que se les notan los cables enganchados en gravedad cero... tiene tela.



Y el resto de las cosas modernas son de ese estilo. Mentiras y más mentiras.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (17 Nov 2022)




----------



## Gnidlog (17 Nov 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



Os recomiendo que veáis este documental, creo que solo esta en ingles



A ver cuanta gente de hoy en día sabe utilizar una regla de calculo o una mesa de dibujo. Ya no hablo de calculo mental ni de conocimientos de base.

La mayoría de los ingenieros de antes que no saben ni usar un ordenador, he de reconocer que tienen unos conocimientos mucho mayores que los de hoy en día.

Y en muchos problemas del día a día yo me veo con los papeles ir a ver a viejos de 70-80 años para resolver lo que no sabemos hacer con toda la tecnología de hoy


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (17 Nov 2022)

jolu dijo:


> No es una catedral. Actualmente es una basílica y dentro de poco será una mezquita.
> Barcelona tiene su Catedral.
> Infórmese.



Madre mía cómo están las cabecitas


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (17 Nov 2022)

Lógico, toda la vida fué absolutamente imposible ir a la luna pero hace 50 años fué posible....


----------



## granville (17 Nov 2022)

Svl dijo:


> Si te llevas toda tu tecnología, fábricas y know How a China para ganar más pasta al final pasa lo que pasa. Es lo que tiene adorar al becerro de oro.




llevaron las fabricas de misiles balisticos y las fabrica aeroespaciales a China? 

seguro, cuando?


----------



## El_Mithrandir (17 Nov 2022)

Hilo sentenciado en la tierna pole.

Fue uno de los puntales de las mentiras de todo este tinglado sistémico, después del coronatimo ya apesta mucho más.

Todo es mentira.


----------



## djvan (17 Nov 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>




Molan más las teorías de conspiración pero…

El problema siempre es el mismo.. tío de organismo público llorando para que le inyecten mucha pasta


----------



## Karlb (17 Nov 2022)

Te arreglo el título.

La NASA reconoce ya, que no tiene tecnología para ir a la Luna


----------



## OJC (17 Nov 2022)

No nos engañemos.
Este y otros hilos similares van de monos que se columpian en un neumático discutiendo sobre qué es ese neumático. 





Cuando alguien les dice que ese neumático forma parte de un sistema algo más complejo denominado "rueda" 





que a su vez es una pequeña parte de una máquina mucho más sofisticada llamada "camión", 






los monos explotan en carcajadas diciendo que les quieren engañar, que cómo su juguete va a llevarles los plátanos a su jaula cuando les explican el transporte por carretera y haciendo chistes sobre esa goma negra que sólo vale para columpiarse.

Son monos.
No dan más de sí.


----------



## Pajarotto (17 Nov 2022)

Y las fotos de Marte que eran de La gomera?

Pico y pala y asfaltar carreteras les ponía a estos cuentistas.


----------



## Lord Hades (17 Nov 2022)

A mí lo que más me sorprende es que después de 22 páginas, caigo en la cuenta que los compis terraplanistas @Furymundo y @tarkus07 no estén repartiendo hostias por doquier jejeje

Menos mal que siempre está @TIESTO4EVER pendiente de todo, defendiendo la causa xD

Muy mal, me decepcionáis como líderes terraplanistas a seguir jajajajaja


----------



## Furymundo (17 Nov 2022)

Lord Hades dijo:


> A mí lo que más me sorprende es que después de 22 páginas, caigo en la cuenta que los compis terraplanistas @Furymundo y @tarkus07 no estén repartiendo hostias por doquier jejeje
> 
> Menos mal que siempre está @TIESTO4EVER pendiente de todo, defendiendo la causa xD
> 
> Muy mal, me decepcionáis como líderes terraplanistas a seguir jajajajaja




es que cansa ya el tema.
ademas yo soy aun un iniciado
@tarkus07 y @TIESTO4EVER sabe mas 

y tu tambien


----------



## Furymundo (17 Nov 2022)

traduciendo el titular es
la NASA no dispone de buen CGI aun para 
engañar a la generacion del videojuego.

lo que valio en su tiempo 
no vale ahora.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (17 Nov 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> es que cansa ya el tema.
> ademas yo soy aun un iniciado
> @tarkus07 y @TIESTO4EVER sabe mas
> 
> y tu tambien




Yo tampoco sé nada. Hace 11 años tuve delante el hilo de Napoleón de la tierra plana y ni entré porque me parecía una magufada extrema. No fue hasta el Covid que mi conciencia acabó de entender la realidad del mundo en el que vivimos.


----------



## Furymundo (17 Nov 2022)




----------



## LIRDISM (17 Nov 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> En los años sesenta sí que había tecnología *y celofán.
> 
> MUCHO CELOFAN
> 
> ...



No es una broma mucho aguantó ese celofán sin romper.


----------



## Furymundo (17 Nov 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Yo tampoco sé nada. Hace 11 años tuve delante el hilo de Napoleón de la tierra plana y ni entré porque me parecía una magufada extrema. No fue hasta el Covid que mi conciencia acabó de entender la realidad del mundo en el que vivimos.



yo me introduje a mi mismo hace relativamente poco
la verdad es que saber que se pueden inventar una pandemia invita mucho a buscar verdades.
en las mentiras que nos han contado desde siempre..  


Napoleon sigue por burbuja ?


----------



## Alexrc (17 Nov 2022)

La tecnología en el siglo XXI está siendo un fiasco. Qué opináis


----------



## biba ecuador (17 Nov 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Falta Kubrick



El del cubo?


----------



## biba ecuador (17 Nov 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Te arreglo el título.
> 
> La NASA reconoce ya, que no tiene tecnología para ir a la Luna



Te titulo el arreglo:

La guasa de reconocer ya, que nunca tuvieron tecnología para ir a la Luna


----------



## Top5 (17 Nov 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> Entiendo que hagan una exploración con un dron. Y que no usen humanos donde no son necesarios. Comprendo los argumentos económicos.
> 
> Pero me parece que cuando se desarrolla la tecnología que permite poner a un hombre en la luna, lo normal es conservar o mejorar esa tecnología. Y no dejar que se pierda.
> 
> ...



El problema a tu razonamiento es que YA se decía en los años 70, en un programa de Radio Televisión Española, que una vez cerrado el programa lunar, en el caso que volvieran, se *tendría que partir de cero en todos los sentidos ya que lo que se hacía era eliminar la cadena de suministros y producción de ese cohéte*... Era un programa de Luis Miravitlles, recuerdo que se quejaba la gente por la televisión que se hacía por aquella época, por la censura, por todo lo que quieras imaginarte... pero lo cierto es que se hacía una televisión de calidad -pero ese es otro debate-.

La tecnología *se tiene*, los planos del motor F1 *se tienen* y eran una evolución de los hechos nada menos que en 1955, lo que faltan son las CADENAS DE SUMINISTRO para esa tecnología y la voluntad de hacerlo con esos planos... Lo que se necesita Agente Coulson ES TIRAR MÁS DINERO de la máquina de hacer dinero con que pagar a unos tipos para el nuevo diseño del cohete y empezar todo de nuevo -adaptando todo el sistema de producción para ese cohete NUEVO-.

Fíjate lo que esta pasando hoy con las cadenas de suministro para todo y con la mayoría de fábricas localizadas en China..., el titanio en Rusia, el gas en Rusia, las tierras raras en China y en Rusia... Sí hay problemas haciendo más lentamente la cadena de suministro imagínate cuando te has cargado la cadena de suministro que YA estaba funcionando.

Te recomiendo leer el enlace del motor cohete F1 que he subido antes...

Hasta los chinos se están tomando su tiempo para diseñar y construir el CZ-9 con el que ir a la Luna, pero sólo han necesitado dos años para construir su estación espacial operativa y tener otra en tierra de repuesto...

Por cierto, sí muchas veces se miente pero lo que no es sano es creer que se miente por sistema...


----------



## Feyerabend (17 Nov 2022)

granville dijo:


> no se hacen iglesias? o no se hacen edificios tecnicamente mas complicados que una catedral gotica? creo que ambas las respuesta es que si se hace todos los dias varias veces y no se tardan 100 años en tenerlas listas como en el siglo XIII



Se hacen otro tipo de edificios. La tecnología para hacer catedrales se ha perdido hace tiempo porque ya no existen los canteros ni maestros de obra, lo que si se puede hacer es una imitación moderna que no tiene sentido por la enormidad de costes que supondría, por ese mismo motivo tampoco compensa ir a la luna.


----------



## Top5 (17 Nov 2022)

escudero dijo:


> si hubiese sido tan facil ir a la luna en los 60, ahora en vez de la ISS, tendriamos una pequeña base lunar alli.
> 
> No acabo de entender como puede haber algun forero, que a cada comentario que se pone algun dato en duda, sale corriendo para citarlo, y al final lo unico que dice, "es por que no hay interes economico..." ,parece que le paguen y todo.



Cree lo que quieras..., en mi experiencia personal se que no hay nadie mejor para no reconocer la realidad *que uno mismo*.

Estas en una sociedad CAPITALISTA, nada se hace si no hay interés económico -ni la propaganda WOKE- y de hacerlo te arruinas... Pasa aquí, pasa en E-E-U-U, pasa en Rusia y donde quieras...
Recuerda que Elon Musk tiene clientes para hacer lo que hace con SpaceX...

Pero si no quieres hacer caso de las evidencias -y de la documentación que existe por creerla falsa- tú mismo, sigue en tu mundo.

Ojo, HAZLO TÚ, ve a sacar dinero de tu cuenta corriente para eso y HAZLO TÚ. O, mejor, dile a cualquier empresa que te lo haga gratis...


----------



## Autómata (17 Nov 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Os recomiendo que veáis este documental, creo que solo esta en ingles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias por la recomendación, lo veré.


----------



## Furymundo (17 Nov 2022)

biba ecuador dijo:


> El del cubo?


----------



## Top5 (17 Nov 2022)

etsai dijo:


> No, no tienen Backup. Se lo comió el perro.
> 
> Otra casualidad casualidosa.
> 
> El caso de las cintas perdidas donde la NASA grabó la llegada a la Luna



Muchas veces se critica a la NASA de ser un organismo público...
¿Qué crees que pasa en los organismos públicos?
¿No te han perdido algo en un organismo público cuando sólo había documentación física?


----------



## ueee3 (17 Nov 2022)

Pues andan diciendo que con la nave Orion podrán volver a la luna.


----------



## Top5 (17 Nov 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> La NASA envía a sus astronautas a la ISS a través de cohetes Falcon-9 de SpaceX desde hace dos años.
> 
> También tiene contratada otra nave con Boeing llamada StarLiner, pero aún no ha volado con tripulación.



Tú mismo lo has dicho, desde hace dos años...
¿Cuántos llevaban desde que eliminaron el transbordador?


----------



## Top5 (17 Nov 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> si vamos que fue un montaje lo de 1969...
> 
> cada vez era más evidente. El cantazo de no volver, era máximo.



Tu proceso de razonamiento es simplemente brillante...


----------



## Top5 (17 Nov 2022)

djvan dijo:


> Molan más las teorías de conspiración pero…
> 
> El problema siempre es el mismo.. tío de organismo público llorando para que le inyecten mucha pasta



Un tío de organismo público y que no sabe ni lo que dice...
Insisto, Elon Musk ya lo hubiera echado a la puta calle...


----------



## Top5 (17 Nov 2022)

Feyerabend dijo:


> Se hacen otro tipo de edificios. La tecnología para hacer catedrales se ha perdido hace tiempo porque ya no existen los canteros ni maestros de obra, lo que si se puede hacer es una imitación moderna que no tiene sentido por la enormidad de costes que supondría, por ese mismo motivo tampoco compensa ir a la luna.



Por ahora, básicamente el problema de la Luna es que no hay un lugar a donde ir... Las bases en el antártico son un lugar a donde ir...


----------



## Derroition Man (17 Nov 2022)

La luna no tiene atmósfera, por lo tanto su temperatura *varía entre -184 grados Celsius durante la noche a 214 grados Celsius durante el día, excepto en los polos donde la temperatura es constante e igual a -96 grados Celsius*.

Solo con esto que he puesto arriba se desmonta el alunicuento por si solo.
A ver si entra algun tolosabo y da alguna explicacion de fantasia.


----------



## danilovix (17 Nov 2022)

Dicen que trabajaron 400.000 personas y se gastaron el 2% del pib gUSAno para la misión Apollo ¿pueden permitirselo otra vez??? Va a ser que no, aunque sea para rodar en interiores


----------



## HOLAQUETAL (17 Nov 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> En los años sesenta sí que había tecnología *y celofán.
> 
> MUCHO CELOFAN
> 
> ...



Las cortinas negras del fondo no tienen desperdicio


----------



## granville (17 Nov 2022)

Feyerabend dijo:


> Se hacen otro tipo de edificios. La tecnología para hacer catedrales se ha perdido hace tiempo porque ya no existen los canteros ni maestros de obra, lo que si se puede hacer es una imitación moderna que no tiene sentido por la enormidad de costes que supondría, por ese mismo motivo tampoco compensa ir a la luna.



es verdad construir iglesias en piedra es carisimo y no se podria acometer, tardariamos un par de siglo como se tardaba en el siglo XII.


----------



## Feyerabend (17 Nov 2022)

Derroition Man dijo:


> La luna no tiene atmósfera, por lo tanto su temperatura *varía entre -184 grados Celsius durante la noche a 214 grados Celsius durante el día, excepto en los polos donde la temperatura es constante e igual a -96 grados Celsius*.
> 
> Solo con esto que he puesto arriba se desmonta el alunicuento por si solo.
> A ver si entra algun tolosabo y da alguna explicacion de fantasia.



Las informaciones de los trajes las tienes y están publicadas. Esas temperaturas son soportadas por los modelos de trajes existentes.


----------



## Feyerabend (17 Nov 2022)

granville dijo:


> es verdad construir iglesias en piedra es carisimo y no se podria acometer, tardariamos un par de siglo como se tardaba en el siglo XII.



Ahora ponte a construir con tecnología actual y sin mano de obra esclava el Valle de los Caídos y me dices lo que costaría y si compensa.


----------



## Furymundo (17 Nov 2022)

aunque todavia dice que seremos capaces de posarnos en marte. 
lo suelta ahi.


----------



## granville (17 Nov 2022)

Feyerabend dijo:


> Ahora ponte a construir con tecnología actual y sin mano de obra esclava el Valle de los Caídos y me dices lo que costaría y si compensa.



pero no me estais contando que era una tecnologia que se perdio hace 500 años, y va Franco en la Epoca que en España no habia ni para comer y construye una iglesia en piedra orandando un montaña y montando la cruz mas grande el mundo.

que suerte tenia Franco que encontro en las carceles españolas a los canteros perdidos en el siglo XIII, la putada es que se les olvido nada mas construirla.

bueno a lo mejor venian de Lourdes, que alli montaron 3 basilicas en unos años, o se los prestaron a gaudi de las sagrada familia.

En fin que cuanta mas tecnologia es mas caro y mas dificil de construir lo pasado, pasa en las catedrales y en los cohetes espaciales.

a parte, que es estupido, nadie dice que tengan que ir con el traje de playtex cosido a mano y hecho por telas traidas de colombia bendecidas por la virgen de Boyaca como en la mision Apolo, a lo mejor en 80 años se han mejorado algo en la santeria y los puede bendecir el papa Francisco, ahora eso si que te va a salir por un pico.


----------



## JAGGER (17 Nov 2022)

Y una mierda. Acaban de probar un cohete vector con vistas al próximo viaje lunar que en todas sus fases fué un éxito. El OP debería buscar ropa de abrigo.


----------



## Derroition Man (17 Nov 2022)

Feyerabend dijo:


> Ahora ponte a construir con tecnología actual y sin mano de obra esclava el Valle de los Caídos y me dices lo que costaría y si compensa.



Por favor, vale ya lo de la mentira de la mano de obra esclava...


----------



## Billy Ray (17 Nov 2022)

El no poder ir a la Luna a día de hoy no es una cuestión de tecnología, es una cuestion de dinero. Ni China, ni EEUU, ni NADIE, se va a poner a gastarse el pastón que cuesta PARA NADA, solo por propaganda.


----------



## Gnidlog (17 Nov 2022)

Autómata dijo:


> Gracias por la recomendación, lo veré.



todos estos que dudan, si lo miran se van a sorprender, en pantalla grande es algo espectacular


----------



## Paddy McAloon (17 Nov 2022)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Y si quieres construir un ordenador con válvulas de vacío las pasarías canutas porque no hay donde conseguirlas ni fabricarlas, no te fastidia.
> 
> Cuando los norteamericanos se pusieron a renovar el arsenal nuclear hace unos años se encontraron con un problema muy curioso, tenían que renovar los explosivos plásticos que hacen implosionar el material nuclear, pusieron explosivos nuevos, que si esto, que si lo otro, pero resulta que hay una parte crítica en ese proceso, la implosión de la masa crítica debe provocar una reacción en cadena neutrónica que debe ser contenida durante un tiempo para que el proceso haga reacción en cadena, para ello se utilizaba una combinación de geometría de la cápsula y un relleno con una espuma especial, con un compuesto muy determinado que es alto secreto.



Mira por dónde, eso es justo lo que descubrieron los científicos españoles cuando examinaron una de las bombas que cayó intacta en Palomares. Los que salieron perdiendo fueron sus habitantes, que han estado comiendo plutonio durante más de 50 años.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (17 Nov 2022)

casaire dijo:


> Me imagino la película.....Una austronauta bollera que se lía con una maniquí , un taxista lunar transexual con los asientos de terciopelo y la cabeza del perrito ,



¿Lo dices por el de tu avatar?


----------



## lapetus (17 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Y una mierda. Acaban de probar un cohete vector con vistas al próximo viaje lunar que en todas sus fases fué un éxito. El OP debería buscar ropa de abrigo.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1263905​



Sí, uno se pregunta qué hace este hilo en el principal de economía después de dos días, aupado por provocadores a sueldo que se ven a leguas (y algún otro pobre inculto que les sigue la corriente...)

Y SIN EMBARGO LOS HILOS QUE HABLAN DE LO VERDADERAMENTE IMPORTANTE DESAPARECEN, O SON RELEGADOS AL SUBFORO DE CONTENCIÓN.


----------



## un mundo feliz (17 Nov 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> En los años sesenta sí que había tecnología *y celofán.
> 
> MUCHO CELOFAN
> 
> ...



Desde luego que cuesta creer que ese chabolo, porque esa es la pinta que tiene, fuese capaz de regresar a la Tierra. Y no niego ni afirmo nada, son dudas razonables.


----------



## Lukytrike (17 Nov 2022)

Ese "chabolo" fue a la Luna, alunizó y luego despegó para llevar a los astronautas de vuelta al Apolo. Nunca regresó a la Tierra.



un mundo feliz dijo:


> Desde luego que cuesta creer que ese chabolo, porque esa es la pinta que tiene, fuese capaz de regresar a la Tierra. Y no niego ni afirmo nada, son dudas razonables.


----------



## sisebuto (17 Nov 2022)

Trollaco del copón dijo:


> Grissom, White y Chaffee se han revuelto en sus tumbas...
> 
> Deben estar muy quemados de escuchar eso una y otra vez...




Ya se revuelve la familia de Grissom que lleva desde entonces acusando a NASA de asesinato premeditado. Qué puede salir mal en una cápsula presurizada 16 psi con oxígeno puro y un proceso de apertura de escotilla de 5 minutos. Más cuando ya habían hecho pruebas anteriores con animalitos y se habían tostado.






Apollo Astronaut Was Murdered, Son Charges – Johnny Cirucci







johnnycirucci.com





Grissom era el piloto más experimentado y candidato principal a primer humano en la Luna pero no tragaba, se quejaba demasiado y continuamente denunciaba las deficiencias técnicas del proyecto. Estaba claro que no iba a prestarse a actor protagonista de la peli que estaban montando paralelamente.

Qué decir del jefe de seguridad del proyecto Thomas Baron, que dos días después de presentar en 1967 tras el 'accidente' del Apollo 1 un extenso informe detallando la interminable lista de deficiencias en su desarrollo acabó aplastado por un tren en un paso nivel junto a su esposa e hijastra. Oficialmente suicidado.

A partir de entonces ningún astronauta o ingeniero volvió a quejarse de nada y en apenas año y medio ya tenían a tres payos con el Apollo 8 orbitando 10 veces la Luna, milagro que por cierto no puede repetir el Artemis y sus muñecos ya que la Orion en realidad no va a orbitar la Luna sino a usar su impulso gravitatorio primero para frenar y después para salir hacia la Tierra. Parece que tampoco han podido reproducir la capacidad energética de aquellos cohetes.


----------



## CiclopeBizco (17 Nov 2022)

Dubnio dijo:


> y no solo eso si no que el mayor diseñador de cohetes de la nasa el numero 1 era un reconocido Nacionalsocialista de las SS leal en sus primeros años a la alemania nazi.
> 
> 
> Wernher von Braun - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> ...



*Heinz-Hermann Koelle, Medaris y Büdeler entre otros también colaboraron en el diseño. Von Braun fue el director de proyecto pero no el único que participó en los diseños.*


----------



## Kayros (17 Nov 2022)

Vosotros tened cuidado cuando habléis de vuestras creencias, tomando birras en el bar. El otro día estaba yo despotricando de todas las barrabasadas de einstein y hubo un tarado que se lo tomó de manera personal. Y yo, pues nada, es la primera vez que le voy a tener que partir la cara a un mongólico por culpa de einstein...


----------



## CiclopeBizco (17 Nov 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> En Madrid había un viejuno que montó una catedral él sólito con restos de basura. Y las obras de ingeniería actuales, por ejemplo en Dubai, se mean en la complejidad de las catedrales..
> Lo de la luna fue un cuento, no pasa nada por reconocerlo.



Mejorada del Campo, Madrid. El artista fue Justo Gallego, no falleció hace mucho. Toda una vida levantando una catedral el honor al virgen del Pilar. Toda una obra de art brut, magnífica y extraordinaria. Conocí a su autor en persona. Tengo una foto con él en facebook.


----------



## Kurten (17 Nov 2022)

Este hilo magufil puede resumirse con la siguiente imagen:








Saludos


----------



## sisebuto (17 Nov 2022)

CiclopeBizco dijo:


> *Heinz-Hermann Koelle, Medaris y Büdeler entre otros también colaboraron en el diseño. Von Braun fue el director de proyecto pero no el único que participó en los diseños.*




Leí hace tiempo algún articulo dudando sobre la capacidad real de Braun como ingeniero y al que ponían como un trepa del partido nazi que se colgó medallas a costa de otros en el desarrollo de los V2.

Lo cierto es que si nos vamos a los años 50 y los primeros planteamientos de viajes lunares Braun empezó hablando de un cohete como el Empire State para elevar naves con protección antiradiación muy gruesa y combustible suficiente para ir y volver.

Después hablaron de algo parecido a lo que se quiere hacer ahora y ya plantearon los rusos en su proyecto fallido: estaciones en órbita para envíos modulares y surtidores de combustible admeás de elementos enviados con antelación a la superficie lunar.



> *El cohete Saturno I original de 1959 (NASA).*
> 
> Los cohetes Saturno de von Braun despegarían desde la isla Christmas, situada en el océano Índico. Una vez en órbita terrestre, la nave lunar se acoplaría con la estación MOS (Minimal Orbital Station), donde se cargaría el combustible necesario para alcanzar la Luna. La estación MOS estaría formada por etapas superiores del Saturno acopladas entre sí. Para cada misión lunar se necesitarían seis lanzamientos de un Saturno I como mínimo: cuatro para poner en órbita tanques de combustible, uno con tripulación para la estación y la nave lunar y otro con la nave lunar propiamente dicha, denominada LLV. Tras cargarla de combustible, entre 3 y 16 personas abordarían la nave lunar y pondrían rumbo hacia nuestro satélite, donde aterrizaría directamente sin pasar por la órbita lunar. La nave lunar tendría una masa de 64 toneladas, aunque una vez en la Luna quedarían reducidas a 22. Los soldados regresarían a la Tierra en esta nave o en otra denominada LERV.
> 
> ...




Cuando finalmente tuvieron claro que aquello era imposible, desde principios de los 1960, desarollaron paralelamente al proyecto oficial otro de simulación de la misión disfrazado con la sección de los simuladores para entrenamiento. Por tanto Braun en realidad no fue más que otro actor de la peli al que además despidieron antes de cerrar el proyecto en 1972.


----------



## CiclopeBizco (17 Nov 2022)

sisebuto dijo:


> Leí hace tiempo algún articulo dudando sobre la capacidad real de Braun como ingeniero y al que ponían como un trepa del partido nazi que se colgó medallas a costa de otros en el desarrollo de los V2.
> 
> Lo cierto es que si nos vamos a los años 50 y los primeros planteamientos de viajes lunares Braun empezó hablando de un cohete como el Empire State para elevar naves con protección antiradiación muy gruesa y combustible suficiente para ir y volver.
> 
> ...



De hecho la propuesta que prevaleció sobre las misiones lunares no fueron las de Von Braum sino las de John C. Coubolt.









John C. Houbolt - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Olvidado como tantos otros grandes.


----------



## sisebuto (17 Nov 2022)

CiclopeBizco dijo:


> De hecho la propuesta que prevaleció sobre las misiones lunares no fueron las de Von Braum sino las de John C. Coubolt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Como no tenían solución para los problemas reales de esos viajes, empezando por la radiación, pues se inventaron esos artilugios fantasiosos que encajaran en la capacidad de los cohetes disponibles. Si quitas de la ecuación el problema de la proteccion contra la radiación, cuya referencia no existe en los Apollos, y haces trampas con la capacidad real de los F1 y los S-II y S-IVB de las dos siguientes fases pues así puedes vender la peli en un momento en que la información sobre sus detalles era inexistente. Solo los rusos podían objetar pero no lo hicieron. El porqué tampoco es difícil de suponer viendo lo que ocurrió en los años inediatamente posteriores.

El problema es que ir hasta la Luna, frenar para aparcar en su órbita e impulsarse para salir de ella requiere bastante más energía de la que cuentan tenía la cohetería disponible y de hecho todavía no se ha podido conseguir algo parecido en 50 años. Hasta han logrado vender que el Apolo 13 hizo su regreso de órbita lunar con el cohete del módulo lunar... es surrealista. Además, hablamos de un globo de tres capas de papel de aluminio con el que dicen que cruzaron Van Allen. Seguro.

Como dije antes, ni los cohetes de la Orion del Artemis tienen capacidad energética suficiente para conseguir una órbita lunar baja parecida y abandonarla de regreso moviendo una carga menor.


----------



## Mexa (17 Nov 2022)

El puto zorro cabrón dijo:


> Se utilizan gases de reacción espontánea que apenas dejan humo, ni vapor de agua (que es lo que sueles ver en los cohetes de tierra). Estos además se expanden tan rápido en el vacío que los hacen aún más invisibles. Y además, es un motor muy pequeño, entre la ligereza de la nave y la baja gravedad.
> 
> Por eso dejan las patas con el deposito y motor de alunizaje. El motor más pesado y el depósito para el aterrizaje se quedan atrás. Esta parte es simplemente más pesada porque tenía que llevar tanto su peso como elpeso de la fase de despegue.
> 
> ...



Esta gente para todo tiene una respuesta.

Fueron a la luna en esa época porque era muy fácil, pero resulta que no regresan porque es muy difícil.


----------



## CiclopeBizco (17 Nov 2022)

Mexa dijo:


> Esta gente para todo tiene una respuesta.
> 
> Fueron a la luna en esa época porque era muy fácil, pero resulta que no regresan porque es muy difícil.



El presupuesto de la Nasa era por aquel entonces el cinco por ciento del de EEUU, ahora no llega al uno por ciento.

Por cierto, con el rescate a Bankia España podría haber mandado un viaje a Marte.

España fue en su día pionera en viajes y descubrimientos. Es nuestro destino manifiesto como raza. Tenemos que volver a él. Dios lo quiere.


----------



## hartman (17 Nov 2022)

CiclopeBizco dijo:


> El presupuesto de la Nasa era por aquel entonces el cinco por ciento del de EEUU, ahora no llega al uno por ciento.
> 
> Por cierto, con el rescate a Bankia España podría haber mandado un viaje a Marte.
> 
> España fue en su día pionera en viajes y descubrimientos. Es nuestro destino manifiesto como raza. Tenemos que volver a él. Dios lo quiere.



mejor la sana en fresnedillas.


----------



## Falnesatar (17 Nov 2022)

CiclopeBizco dijo:


> El presupuesto de la Nasa era por aquel entonces el cinco por ciento del de EEUU, ahora no llega al uno por ciento.
> 
> Por cierto, con el rescate a Bankia España podría haber mandado un viaje a Marte.
> 
> España fue en su día pionera en viajes y descubrimientos. Es nuestro destino manifiesto como raza. Tenemos que volver a él. Dios lo quiere.



Claro, era tema de presupuesto la diferencia tecnológica no tiene nada de importante. Además normal que tuviera mas presupuesto si fue un hoax mundial eso de la carrera espacial a la Luna en la supuesta guerra fría con la URSS.

El viaje CGI a "Marte", te refieres?

Este plano de realidad es geocéntrico y creer lo contrario cuando eso contradice nuestros sentidos es un delirio producto de la fe.


----------



## CiclopeBizco (17 Nov 2022)

Falnesatar dijo:


> Claro, era tema de presupuesto la diferencia tecnológica no tiene nada de importante. Además normal que tuviera mas presupuesto si fue un hoax mundial eso de la carrera espacial a la Luna en la supuesta guerra fría con la URSS.
> 
> El viaje CGI a "Marte", te refieres?
> 
> Este plano de realidad es geocéntrico y creer lo contrario cuando eso contradice nuestros sentidos es un delirio producto de la fe.





CiclopeBizco dijo:


> O cuando se pasea por pueblos casi tan feos como los de La Sagra y dice que son preciosos...



*En mis años en la Sagra conocí a poca gente buena allá pero la verdad es que la poca gente buena que conocí allí rozaban la perfección cristiana. De las mujeres pocas guapas pero las que lo eran te deslumbraban por su donaire y gracia.

Llegué a Magán recién salido del seminario a hacerme cargo de la parroquia en el año de 1589. Cuando conocí a aquella hermosa flor de La Sagra no pude adivinar el mal hado que llevaba encima. Sara era joven, menos de veinte años. Tenía el cabello caoba, del color de las hojas en otoño, y lo llevaba arreglado en un peinado complejo debajo de un tocado negro y dorado. Sus ojos eran de color ámbar, luminosos, radiantes, cálidos, como si todo el mundo estuviera frío y aquellos ojos fueran el último calor que le quedara a un hombre. Se cubría con un vestido negro de un tejido transparente que insinuaba todo sin revelar nada. Se movía con estudiada gracia y en aquellos ojos había una expresión enterada, un conocimiento de secretos que ningún otro mortal poseía.

Resultaba inquietante. Peligrosa.

Habría querido girar sobre mis talones y alejarse con indiferencia, pero me quedé mirándola fijamente, fascinado, incapaz de moverme.

La pasión entre ambos creció de forma rápida y esa misma tarde yacimos juntos.

Su cuerpo era suave y mórbido, y antes de saber qué hacía o cómo lo hacía, me encontré con las manos debajo de su vestido, acariciando la cálida y desnuda piel. Emitió un quedo gemido y sus besos se hicieron más intensos.

—Mi cuarto está aquí al lado —susurró ella mientras rozaba mis labios con los suyos.
—Esto no está bien —dije, pero yo, joven sacerdote por aquel entonces, fui incapaz de apartarme de ella. Me rodeó con los brazos y apretó su cuerpo contra mí. —Esto es la vida y no la estéril castidad que sigues—me dijo. Me condujo a su dormitorio.
La pasión duró toda la noche. Nos amábamos, dormíamos y despertábamos para volver a amarnos. Jamás había tenido antes relaciones sexuales, jamás había vivido tales arrebatos de gozo. Jamás me había sentido tan vivo y quería que esa sensación no acabara nunca. Desperté al alba, a la alborada de la primavera. La encontré a mi lado, apoyada en un codo y mirándome mientras su mano pasaba suavemente por su cabello o por su pecho.

A lo largo de los años —¿o son siglos?— experimenté maravillas que pocos, o nadie, han sentido jamás. Mi vida terrena desapareció y me convertí en el corazón de la gran encina solitaria de Valmojado y agité mis ramas con salvaje alegría en medio de tormentas sombrías y cegadoras. Me convertí en un guijarro del fondo del arroyo Overa y vi pasar el mundo. Fui una nube del cielo y oí el latido del universo. Pero, por alguna razón, no me bastó. Le dije al espíritu del árbol que quería regresar.

Un día Sara se encogió de hombros y me condujo hasta una fuente mágica.
—Mira el interior de la fuente y verás todo lo que quieres saber.
Me incliné ansioso para mirar en el fondo de la fuente. En las aguas oscuras se reflejaban ímágenes de ruinas. Ruinas de ciudades atravesadas por un viento helado. Ruinas de territorios carentes de vida. Tierras donde seres de formas extrañas deambulaban a placer. Era ya el año 2020 y el miedo había transfigurado de modo absoluto La Sagra.

Finalmente me aparté de la fuente.

—Ya he visto bastante. Se han destruido a sí mismos librando guerras sin sentido. Este ha dejado de ser un lugar en el que quiera vivir. No puedo regresar. Si me aceptas, me quedaré contigo para siempre.

Sara me sonrió y me sentí raro, diferente.

Bajé la mirada y descubrí que mis manos estaban cubiertas de corteza. Mis piernas se habian convertido en troncos. En algún lejano rincón de la mente senti que debería preocuparme, pero no fue así. Emití una risa como de hojas susurrantes. Tomé la mano de Sara, di la espalda al mundo humano y condené mi alma para siempre.

No vayáis a La Sagra hijos míos.

Tan cerca de Madrid, tan lejos de Dios.*


----------



## El puto zorro cabrón (17 Nov 2022)

Mexa dijo:


> Esta gente para todo tiene una respuesta.
> 
> Fueron a la luna en esa época porque era muy fácil, pero resulta que no regresan porque es muy difícil.





CiclopeBizco dijo:


> El presupuesto de la Nasa era por aquel entonces el cinco por ciento del de EEUU, ahora no llega al uno por ciento.
> 
> Por cierto, con el rescate a Bankia España podría haber mandado un viaje a Marte.
> 
> España fue en su día pionera en viajes y descubrimientos. Es nuestro destino manifiesto como raza. Tenemos que volver a él. Dios lo quiere.



No todo es dinero. Hace falta tener una industria potente detrás y empleados públicos cualificados (o con ganas de aprender) capaces de sacrificarse 60 horas semanales cobrando un salario medio de funcionario que era lo que había en la NASA en la época.

Los que nacieron entre 1900 y 1945 fueron los que montaron el tinglado y eran unos currantes del copón, los que vinieron después ya han sido de hippies para abajo. Hoy no son capaces de sacar un caza de 5ª generación medio decente a buen precio para que una pilota karen lo estrelle, y queréis que vuelvan a la luna. Antes llegarán los chinos.

Por nuestra parte, podemos montar un programa espacial español de 100k millones para llenarlo de funcivagos y charos que no adelantamos ni a Best Korea. Para muestra lo que se está haciendo con los 140k millones de los fondos de la UE.


----------



## OJC (17 Nov 2022)

sisebuto dijo:


> El problema es que ir hasta la Luna, frenar para aparcar en su órbita e impulsarse para salir de ella requiere bastante más energía de la que cuentan tenía la cohetería disponible y de hecho todavía no se ha podido conseguir algo parecido en 50 años.



¿Y tienes algún dato tangible, algún cálculo que corrobore esto que dices?
Más que nada para ver si es una afirmación basada en pruebas racionales o es simplemente cháchara de barra de bar, chato de vino y palillo entre los dientes.


----------



## Kayros (17 Nov 2022)

La culpa de todo es de Julio Verne. Las fantasías del ganado inducidas por un masoncete, hechas realidad. Si no hay camino, me lo invento.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (17 Nov 2022)

CiclopeBizco dijo:


> Mejorada del Campo, Madrid. El artista fue Justo Gallego, no falleció hace mucho. Toda una vida levantando una catedral el honor al virgen del Pilar. Toda una obra de art brut, magnífica y extraordinaria. Conocí a su autor en persona. Tengo una foto con él en facebook.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (17 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Y una mierda. Acaban de probar un cohete vector con vistas al próximo viaje lunar que en todas sus fases fué un éxito. El OP debería buscar ropa de abrigo.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1263905​



Deja de ensuciar hilos con tu mierda de propaganda anti-rusa.


----------



## CiclopeBizco (17 Nov 2022)

El puto zorro cabrón dijo:


> No todo es dinero. Hace falta tener una industria potente detrás y empleados públicos cualificados (o con ganas de aprender) capaces de sacrificarse 60 horas semanales cobrando un salario medio de funcionario que era lo que había en la NASA en la época.
> 
> Los que nacieron entre 1900 y 1945 fueron los que montaron el tinglado y eran unos currantes del copón, los que vinieron después ya han sido de hippies para abajo. Hoy no son capaces de sacar un caza de 5ª generación medio decente a buen precio para que una pilota karen lo estrelle, y queréis que vuelvan a la luna. Antes llegarán los chinos.
> 
> Por nuestra parte, podemos montar un programa espacial español de 100k millones para llenarlo de funcivagos y charos que no adelantamos ni a Best Korea. Para muestra lo que se está haciendo con los 140k millones de los fondos de la UE.



Por eso tenéis que ponerme de Sumo Teócrata, os prometo la ruina del régimen del 78


----------



## JAGGER (17 Nov 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Deja de ensuciar hilos con tu mierda de propaganda anti-rusa.











La NASA lanza su cohete más potente jamás construido para volver a la Luna - BBC News Mundo


50 años después del último vuelo del programa Apolo, el programa espacial Artemis quiere regresar al satélite de nuestro planeta y, luego, viajar a Marte.




www.bbc.com


----------



## Paddy McAloon (17 Nov 2022)

MOCHIL0 dijo:


> Curioso la cantidad de subnormales que salen a defender el bodrio de que los americanos fueron a la luna. HAY QUE SER GILIPOLLAS PARA TRAGARSE SEMEJANTE FANTASÍA, y más viendo el modelo de la nave de entonces, una puta mierda plagada de papel albal. Cuánto cobran estos anormales?



Infórmate mejor antes de decir tonterías.


----------



## JAGGER (17 Nov 2022)

Cómo verán no es la typical chatarra soviética:


----------



## trampantojo (17 Nov 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Las ruedas eran de malla de acero...



¿acero del bueno?


----------



## tarkus07 (18 Nov 2022)

CiclopeBizco dijo:


> El presupuesto de la Nasa era por aquel entonces el cinco por ciento del de EEUU, ahora no llega al uno por ciento.



Tú jamás te detuviste a pensar un minuto antes de hacer COPY-PASTE de la excusa oficial... te explicaré lo ilógico de esa afirmación estúpida.
Cuando cualquier empresa invierte $$$ en un desarrollo, luego éste se amortiza fabricando en serie lo que sea, desde caramelos a automóviles o aviones, da igual. Pero aquí el asunto con esos cacharros es que PERDIERON LA TECNOLOGÍA... ¿te lo crees? pues eso mismo dicen los voceros de NASA, perdieron los planos y tampoco tenemos las películas originales, que digitalizaron a un formato ridículo que te abre una ventana minúscula donde no puedes ver nada.

Entonces hay que empezar de nuevo desde cero, y es entonces que invocan los miles de millones que se despilfarró en propaganda. ¿Sabes quién diseñó esa broma de módulo lunar? no fue Von Braun, ni siquiera la misma NASA se ocupó ni puso la cara, fue una empresa contratista más, en este caso la Grumman y el padre de la bazofia se llamaba Thomas Joseph Kelly, un ingeniero de esa firma.







Aquí posando junto al primer prototipo







... el cual (como se ve) estaba íntegramente cubierto con planchas metálicas, misma bazofia pero no tan ridícula. Pues resultó ser que pesaba demasiado y NASA lo rechazó por esa razón. Fue entonces que reemplazaron de apuro esos paneles con papel albal y cartulinas, ¡para reducir el peso!!! 

Toda la historia del desarrollo del módulo y sus componentes es una comedia de enredos, estas cosas no pasan en el desarrollo de un avión por ejemplo, es muy poco serio, pero como la mayoría de la gente ignora estos detalles, se elige creer en la épica, es lo fácil.

Ya mencionaron que fue una fábrica de sostenes (Playtex) quien diseñó los trajes espaciales, otra broma de Apolo, y de milagro les protegió de radiación y temperaturas tan extremas que jamás se pudieron probar aquí en la Tierra, lo mismo que los motores del módulo que (literalmente) se estropeaban y quedaban inservibles al apagarse, por lo que hubo que enviarlos sin chequearlos antes... aunque Ud no lo crea.

Mire estos detalles, ¿porqué no colocaron un par de escalones más? 







tiene su explicación, ¿vio que descienden dando un salto? "_*un gran salto para la humanidad*_*"* decía Armstrong, y para su huella se *INVENTARON* el polvo lunar, que también era necesario para tener dónde plantar la bandera

*"Un pequeño paso para el hombre"





*

En fin, que cualquier automotriz sería capaz de volver a fabricar un modelo antiguo, pero NASA no puede replicar el pasado porque perdió los papeles y porque desarrollarlo de nuevo sería "muy caro".
Y los reyes magos existen.


----------



## Nefersen (18 Nov 2022)

tarkus07 dijo:


> Tú jamás te detuviste a pensar un minuto antes de hacer COPY-PASTE de la excusa oficial... te explicaré lo ilógico de esa afirmación estúpida.
> Cuando cualquier empresa invierte $$$ en un desarrollo, luego éste se amortiza fabricando en serie lo que sea, desde caramelos a automóviles o aviones, da igual. Pero aquí el asunto con esos cacharros es que PERDIERON LA TECNOLOGÍA... ¿te lo crees? pues eso mismo dicen los voceros de NASA, perdieron los planos y tampoco tenemos las películas originales, que digitalizaron a un formato ridículo que te abre una ventana minúscula donde no puedes ver nada.
> 
> Entonces hay que empezar de nuevo desde cero, y es entonces que invocan los miles de millones que se despilfarró en propaganda. ¿Sabes quién diseñó esa broma de módulo lunar? no fue Von Braun, ni siquiera la misma NASA se ocupó ni puso la cara, fue una empresa contratista más, en este caso la Grumman y el padre de la bazofia se llamaba Thomas Joseph Kelly, un ingeniero de esa firma.
> ...



Es posible que ya no se fabrique papel albal de tanta calidad que entonces, y de ahí el problema. Por ejemplo, el nuevo Fairy no limpia ni un 20% de lo que lo hacía la vieja fórmula.


----------



## CiclopeBizco (18 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> La NASA lanza su cohete más potente jamás construido para volver a la Luna - BBC News Mundo
> 
> 
> 50 años después del último vuelo del programa Apolo, el programa espacial Artemis quiere regresar al satélite de nuestro planeta y, luego, viajar a Marte.
> ...



No olvidemos que se desenterro a Franco, por lo tanto somos libres y buenos.


----------



## MOCHIL0 (18 Nov 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Infórmate mejor antes de decir tonterías.



+20 cts


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Nov 2022)

MOCHIL0 dijo:


> +20 cts



Tu post de antes no vale ni eso.


----------



## cerilloprieto (18 Nov 2022)

un mundo feliz dijo:


> Desde luego que cuesta creer que ese chabolo, porque esa es la pinta que tiene, fuese capaz de regresar a la Tierra. Y no niego ni afirmo nada, son dudas razonables.




La verdad es que vi chabolas con un aspecto similar, hechas con piezas de desechos. Los gitanos nómadas del Este tienen una maña tremenda para hacerlas.


----------



## Raulisimo (18 Nov 2022)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> La verdad es que vi* chabolas* con un aspecto similar, hechas con piezas de desechos. Los gitanos nómadas del Este tienen una maña tremenda para hacerlas.



Igual también vuelan y pueden cruzar *el cinturón Van Allen...*

 Nunca se sabe.


----------



## un mundo feliz (18 Nov 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> Ese "chabolo" fue a la Luna, alunizó y luego despegó para llevar a los astronautas de vuelta al Apolo. Nunca regresó a la Tierra.



Toda la razón. Gracias por aclararlo. Lo que no es de recibo es que digan que esa tecnología no existe. Deberían inventarse otra excusa para justificar que no quieren volver o no les interesa.


----------



## Feyerabend (18 Nov 2022)

granville dijo:


> pero no me estais contando que era una tecnologia que se perdio hace 500 años, y va Franco en la Epoca que en España no habia ni para comer y construye una iglesia en piedra orandando un montaña y montando la cruz mas grande el mundo.
> 
> que suerte tenia Franco que encontro en las carceles españolas a los canteros perdidos en el siglo XIII, la putada es que se les olvido nada mas construirla.
> 
> ...



No puedes comparar una catedral gótica con la basílica del valle de los caídos en la que se utiliza hormigón y se excava en piedra, que es una tecnología moderna distinta de la cantería de la Edad Media, que es una tecnología perdida.
Las catedrales antiguas se montaron sin hormigón armado. Si encuentas alguna obra moderna en la que no se use hormigón armado o acero en grandes cantidades podremos decir que la tecnología no se ha perdido, pero creo que no encontarás casi ninguna, y si la encuentras, no en las magnitudes de una catedral gótica.


----------



## OJC (18 Nov 2022)

un mundo feliz dijo:


> Toda la razón. Gracias por aclararlo. Lo que no es de recibo es que digan que esa tecnología no existe. Deberían inventarse otra excusa para justificar que no quieren volver o no les interesa.



Vamos a aclarar algo.
Cuando se dice que la tecnología no existe lo que se está diciendo es que la tecnología con la que se trabajó hace más de 50 años es tan obsoleta que no es utilizable actualmente porque no tendría sentido alguno recurrir ella para fabricar un vehículo.
Un pequeño ejemplo. Esto es un módulo de memoria empleado en el ordenador de guiado del módulo de mando.






Es un sistema denominado "core rope memory" y que emplea núcleos magnéticos conectados entre sí por cables muy finos. Construir esto fue una labor manual tan sumamente complicada y espcializada que tuvieron que hacerlo unas obreras textiles en Massachusetts. Esto, hoy en día es una parte ínfima de un chip. 






Los planos y especificaciones para construir este pequeño módulo de memoria están disponibles y se podrían fabricar en cualquier momento si consiguiéramos encontrar obreros textiles capaces de tejer los finos cables que conectan los núcleos. 
Pero ese no es el inconveniente. ¿Alguien en su sano juicio, hoy en día utilizaría módulos core rope como memoria en una nave espacial?
Evidentemente, no.
Pues así con todo.
La tecnología para construir carabelas existe pero nadie la emplea porque hoy en día hay barcos capaces de hacer lo que hicieron las carabelas de manera más eficiente y segura. La tecnología evolucionó porque se siguió cruzando el Atlántico para comerciar (y expoliar) con otro continente.
Con la Luna no ha pasado eso. Una vez se fue no se volvió a ir porque tampoco había mucho que hacer allí y la tecnología empleada en el primer viaje no evolucionó. 
No hay naves que han ido mejorando su efectividad a lo largo de los años y los sucesivos viajes a la Luna porque una vez cumplido el objetivo de darles en los morros a los soviéticos ya no había razones para volver ni financiación disponible para ello porque el objetivo espacial cambió hacia algo más "monetizable": la órbita baja.
Si ahora queremos ir otra vez no basta con coger los planos del proyecto Apolo y construir otro igual. Ya no existen los componentes que constituían aquel vehículo y aunque quisiéramos fabricarlo, no tendría sentido por su propia obsolescencia.

Pensad por ejemplo en un interruptor de mando y señalización de los centenares que llevaban los módulos de mando y lunar. La señalización era mediante lamparitas incandescentes, dejadas de fabricar hace años. El mando era mediante interruptores mecánicos cableados individualmente a un módulo de entradas. Eso hace años que está obsoleto. A nadie, salvo a los conspiranoicos de Burbuja, se le ocurriría usar esto para implementarlo en una nave espacial.


----------



## Feyerabend (18 Nov 2022)

OJC dijo:


> Vamos a aclarar algo.
> Cuando se dice que la tecnología no existe lo que se está diciendo es que la tecnología con la que se trabajó hace más de 50 años es tan obsoleta que no es utilizable actualmente porque no tendría sentido alguno recurrir ella para fabricar un vehículo.
> Un pequeño ejemplo. Esto es un módulo de memoria empleado en el ordenador de guiado del módulo de mando.
> 
> ...



Das en la clave. Las tecnologías se pierden cuando no se invierte en ellas porque deja de haber transmisión de conocimiento. En este foro se piensa que una vez descubierta una tecnología ya se conoce por arte de magia para siempre, aunque se pare su desarrollo y las personas uqe la dsarrollaron hayan fallecido. 
Como sociedad lo mismo nos puede suceder en cuanto se jubilen a mansalva los del babyboom y no haya el suficiente reemplazo, veremos como ciertas tecnologías o servicios pueden desaparecer por interrupción de la transmisión del conocimiento.
El caso más notorio de pérdida de tecnología es tras la caída del Imperio Romano, donde hubo tecnologías que no se volvieron a retomar hasta 1000 anhos más tarde.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Nov 2022)

Feyerabend dijo:


> El caso más notorio de pérdida de tecnología es tras la caída del Imperio Romano, donde hubo tecnologías que no se volvieron a retomar hasta 1000 anhos más tarde.



Mira por donde, ahora estamos en un momento histórico similar.


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (18 Nov 2022)

theelf dijo:


> Dice "ANYMORE"
> 
> Y logico, años de pasar del tema y no se actualizaron miles de componentes que ya no existen
> 
> ...



¡ Que dices !.....

Si 8088 hay a punta pala...









intel 8088 products for sale | eBay


Get the best deals on intel 8088 when you shop the largest online selection at eBay.com. Free shipping on many items | Browse your favorite brands | affordable prices.



www.ebay.com


----------



## theelf (18 Nov 2022)

VeteranoCobaya dijo:


> ¡ Que dices !.....
> 
> Si 8088 hay a punta pala...
> 
> ...



Si yo mismo tengo unas 10 o mas placas XT en casa, y algunas V30 etc pero ya NO se fabrican mas, volver a fabricar esos componentes es costoso


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (18 Nov 2022)

theelf dijo:


> Si yo mismo tengo unas 10 o mas placas XT en casa, y algunas V30 etc pero ya NO se fabrican mas, volver a fabricar esos componentes es costoso



No me lo creo , las patentes caducaron hace años , ese procesador o sus clonicos seguro que se metieron en muchas maquinas , maquina herramienta , CNC , ... en infinidad de aparatos , y estas maquinas necesitaran procesadores 8088 de repuesto.
Tiene que haber clonicos rusos , chinos , malasios , coreanos , indios ...

Ejemplo (clon ruso del Intel 8088 ) : 









KM1810VM88 - Gold Ceramic Clone of Intel 8088 CPU - RAREST - Inspire Uplift


KM1810VM88 - Rare Russian Gold Ceramic clone (Kvazar plant, 1991) of Intel 8088 CPU. Rare in nowadays.




www.inspireuplift.com


----------



## Rael (18 Nov 2022)

Hay algo en la luna que no cuentan.


----------



## FatalFary (18 Nov 2022)

Que no tiene "ya" la tecnología... ¿qué ha pasado? ¿les ha caído un meteorito donde tenían los prototipos y los desarrollos? ¿o tal vez ha sido un pulso electromagnético selectivo que solo les ha borrado eso? ¿un virus informático anti-Apollo tal vez de un hacker ruso?

¿Pero es que se piensan que somos idiotas?


----------



## OJC (18 Nov 2022)

FatalFary dijo:


> Que no tiene "ya" la tecnología... ¿qué ha pasado? ¿les ha caído un meteorito donde tenían los prototipos y los desarrollos? ¿o tal vez ha sido un pulso electromagnético selectivo que solo les ha borrado eso? ¿un virus informático anti-Apollo tal vez de un hacker ruso?
> 
> ¿Pero es que se piensan que somos idiotas?



Leyendo esto que dices, no me queda la menor duda que de algunos se piensan eso.

Vete un poquito más arriba y verás una explicación a eso que pides cuando te preguntas que qué ha pasado.


----------



## Lukytrike (18 Nov 2022)

Yo creo que es al revés, deberían tener una excusa para volver. Decirle a sus ciudadanos que van a gastarse entre un 1% y un 5% del PIB para volver a la Luna a... ¿coger más rocas? ¿A hacerse fotos?

Lo siguiente hubiese sido montar una estación, pero eso ya sería más de ese porcentaje del PIB. Sería muy difícil justificar ese gasto.

La excusa hace 50 años era que la URSS iba por delante. Los soviéticos ganaban con el primer satélite artificial, el primer hombre en el espacio, etc. Era un gasto de guerra. Ahora la excusa será que los chinos les van a adelantar, y la consecuencia ya la vimos hace unos días cuando despegó la misión Artemisa I.



un mundo feliz dijo:


> Toda la razón. Gracias por aclararlo. Lo que no es de recibo es que digan que esa tecnología no existe. Deberían inventarse otra excusa para justificar que no quieren volver o no les interesa.


----------



## Papo de luz (18 Nov 2022)

OJC dijo:


> Vamos a aclarar algo.
> Cuando se dice que la tecnología no existe lo que se está diciendo es que la tecnología con la que se trabajó hace más de 50 años es tan obsoleta que no es utilizable actualmente porque no tendría sentido alguno recurrir ella para fabricar un vehículo.
> Un pequeño ejemplo. Esto es un módulo de memoria empleado en el ordenador de guiado del módulo de mando.
> 
> ...



En aquella época la informática estaba en pañales, has puesto cosas que se diseñaron específicamente para la misión Apolo partiendo de 0 seguramente, pero que ahora se podrían sustituir por módulos estándar electrónicos, o con un pequeño desarrollo adhoc, rugerizarlos contra la radiación cósmica, y poco más. No se trata de replicar lo que se hizo antes igual al 100%, sino adaptarlo un poco con las tecnologías actuales. Sería lo mismo que el ISS pero usando un cohete más gordo, tecnología que ya inventó Von Braun en los años 30. No hace falta tampoco inventar la rueda en temas de propulsión ni usar los mismos materiales o formulación química del combustible del cohete que usaron en los 60. Se usarán otros mejores que hay en la actualidad, digo yo. La misión apolo no cuadra no porque los americanos no pudieran hacerlo, que quizás lo hicieron en secreto y realmente llegaron a la luna, pero no fue el espectáculo que nos enseñaron por televisión. No podían arriesgarse a que fallara y quedar como el culo delante de todo el mundo.


----------



## sisebuto (18 Nov 2022)

Entonces no se podría repetir nada de lo que hacían en los años 60 porque se han quedado obsoletos los procedimientos de los años 60, ¿o solo ocurre con la teconología de los viajes a la Luna?

Es como pretender que usemos los métodos metalúrgicos de los romanos para conseguir metales. Ejqueee no podemos reconstruir la cadena de montaje de los Saturno, ni tenemos a las costureras de Playtex para fabricar aquellos trajes... Es grandiosa la mezcla de retraso y desfachatez de las criaturas todavía atrapadas en ese Disney para adultos que es NASA.




Papo de luz dijo:


> La misión apolo no cuadra no porque los americanos no pudieran hacerlo, que quizás lo hicieron en secreto y realmente llegaron a la luna, pero no fue el espectáculo que nos enseñaron por televisión. No podían arriesgarse a que fallara y quedar como el culo delante de todo el mundo.




Eso sí que es retorcer la trama, que pudieran hacerlo pero prefirieran enseñarnos una película de serie B. La cuestión es que ni esa posibilidad encaja con las capacidades mostradas por NASA desde entonces. Digo aeroespaciales, no cinematográficas.

No es tan difícil entender que podían enviar y enviaron naves no tripuladas a órbita lunar, las Orbiter, o a su superficie, las Surveyor, con las que consiguieron imagenes reales yde buena definición de la Luna que después montaron con material de cine en estudio y también miniaturas, un montón de ellas.

De hecho es más que probable que el video del despegue del Eagle del Apollo 11 sea un metraje real tomado con una Surveyor.

A ver si nos centramos en la clave del asunto, que es enviar humanos y/o naves que regresen a la Tierra. Robots lunares, venusianos, marcianos o interplanetarios con capacidad para retransmitir imágenes existen desde 1959.


----------



## OJC (18 Nov 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> En aquella época la informática estaba en pañales, has puesto cosas que se diseñaron específicamente para la misión Apolo partiendo de 0 seguramente, pero que ahora se podrían sustituir por módulos estándar electrónicos, o con un pequeño desarrollo adhoc, rugerizarlos contra la radiación cósmica, y poco más. No se trata de replicar lo que se hizo antes igual al 100%, sino adaptarlo un poco con las tecnologías actuales. Sería lo mismo que el ISS pero usando un cohete más gordo, tecnología que ya inventó Von Braun en los años 30. No hace falta tampoco inventar la rueda en temas de propulsión ni usar los mismos materiales o formulación química del combustible del cohete que usaron en los 60. Se usarán otros mejores que hay en la actualidad, digo yo. La misión apolo no cuadra no porque los americanos no pudieran hacerlo, que quizás lo hicieron en secreto y realmente llegaron a la luna, pero no fue el espectáculo que nos enseñaron por televisión. No podían arriesgarse a que fallara y quedar como el culo delante de todo el mundo.



Lástima que en ingeniería se empleen requisitos algo más complejos que lo que apuntas: "usando un cohete más gordo"
(perdón si me carcajeo).

Las grandes obras de ingeniería no funcionan así y menos en tema aeroespacial.


----------



## Papo de luz (18 Nov 2022)

OJC dijo:


> Lástima que en ingeniería se empleen requisitos algo más complejos que lo que apuntas: "usando un cohete más gordo"
> (perdón si me carcajeo).
> 
> Las grandes obras de ingeniería no funcionan así y menos en tema aeroespacial.



En los 60 no existía RAMS ni metodologías ni nada, todo se hacía a pelito... ¿Nos tenemos que creer que una hazaña como llevar el primer hombre a la Luna, empleando tecnología puntera para la época, con multitud de sistemas novedosos que tenían que funcionar sin fallos por separado y conectados entre sí, además en un entorno totalmente distinto al que fueron diseñados, funcionó a la primera? Pues mira, no digo que sea imposible, pero la probabilidad debe ser la misma que me toque el euromillones.


----------



## OJC (18 Nov 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> En los 60 no existía RAMS ni metodologías ni nada, todo se hacía a pelito... ¿Nos tenemos que creer que una hazaña como llevar el primer hombre a la Luna, empleando tecnología puntera para la época, con multitud de sistemas novedosos que tenían que funcionar sin fallos por separado y conectados entre sí, además en un entorno totalmente distinto al que fueron diseñados, funcionó a la primera? Pues mira, no digo que sea imposible, pero la probabilidad debe ser la misma que me toque el euromillones.



Sobre creencias no me pronuncio.

Si crees que aquello no ocurrió, pues nada, tú mismo.


----------



## Papo de luz (18 Nov 2022)

OJC dijo:


> Sobre creencias no me pronuncio.
> 
> Si crees que aquello no ocurrió, pues nada, tú mismo.



Bueno, como digo en términos probabilísticos es igual que si me dices que te ha tocado el euromillones. Yo te digo que no me lo creo, a pesar de que es perfectamente posible y respondes: "sobre creencias no me pronuncio". ¿Puede haber sucedido? sí, pero es altamente improbable.
No se, Rusia al menos envió una perra al espacio antes de intentarlo con un humano, como cabría esperar en un proceso iterativo de prueba y error. Los americanos de buenas a primeras les adelantan por la derecha y entre fanfarrias envían exitosamente a la primera el hombre a la luna. Que hagan un disclosure de las pruebas que hicieron antes enviando negros aunque sea y reventando, e igual me creo lo del Apolo. Ni siquiera voy a entrar a averiguar si lo que sucedió fue real o no en base a cosas que no encajen. Lo que no encaja es que no hay más misiones tripuladas de alunizaje porque ya no pueden hacer módulos de memoria gracias a habilidosas tejedoras de Massachussets. Si me dicen que nada justifica el gasto de ese mega-proyecto, igual que ya no hay vuelos supersónicos comerciales, pues te lo compro.


----------



## OJC (18 Nov 2022)

sisebuto dijo:


> Es como pretender que usemos los métodos metalúrgicos de los romanos para conseguir metales.



Pues justamente es esto lo que propones tú cuando dices que se perdieron las tecnologías para ir a la Luna.


----------



## nate (18 Nov 2022)

Que pasa? Ya no hay directores de cine con talento?


----------



## OJC (19 Nov 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Bueno, como digo en términos probabilísticos es igual que si me dices que te ha tocado el euromillones. Yo te digo que no me lo creo, a pesar de que es perfectamente posible y respondes: "sobre creencias no me pronuncio". ¿Puede haber sucedido? sí, pero es altamente improbable.
> No se, Rusia al menos envió una perra al espacio antes de intentarlo con un humano, como cabría esperar en un proceso iterativo de prueba y error. Los americanos de buenas a primeras les adelantan por la derecha y entre fanfarrias envían exitosamente a la primera el hombre a la luna. Que hagan un disclosure de las pruebas que hicieron antes enviando negros aunque sea y reventando, e igual me creo lo del Apolo. Ni siquiera voy a entrar a averiguar si lo que sucedió fue real o no en base a cosas que no encajen. Lo que no encaja es que no hay más misiones tripuladas de alunizaje porque ya no pueden hacer módulos de memoria gracias a habilidosas tejedoras de Massachussets. Si me dicen que nada justifica el gasto de ese mega-proyecto, igual que ya no hay vuelos supersónicos comerciales, pues te lo compro.



¿Y cómo sabes que los rusos mandaron una perra al espacio?

Por otra parte, esto que dices me resulta muy revelador: 
"Lo que no encaja es que no hay más misiones tripuladas de alunizaje porque ya no pueden hacer módulos de memoria gracias a habilidosas tejedoras de Massachussets". 
Si esto es lo que has entendido de mi explicación, si lo que crees es que no hay más misiones tripuladas porque no se hacen módulos de memoria porque ya no hay habilidosas tejedoras de Massachusetts, no me extraña que pienses lo que dices. 

Muy revelador.


----------



## Papo de luz (19 Nov 2022)

Para que el primer hombre volara en un avión murieron cientos antes en distintos experimentos.

Que el primer hombre pusiera el pie en la luna y volviera sano y salvo se consiguió a la primera.

Hola??


----------



## OJC (19 Nov 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Para que el primer hombre volara en un avión murieron cientos antes en distintos experimentos.
> 
> Que el primer hombre pusiera el pie en la luna y volviera sano y salvo se consiguió a la primera.
> 
> Hola??



¿Y cómo te crees entonces que los rusos mandaron a una perra al espacio?


----------



## Papo de luz (19 Nov 2022)

OJC dijo:


> Si esto es lo que has entendido de mi explicación, si lo que crees es que no hay más misiones tripuladas porque no se hacen módulos de memoria porque ya no hay habilidosas tejedoras de Massachusetts, no me extraña que pienses lo que dices.
> 
> Muy revelador.



No, eso es lo que crees tú.


----------



## Papo de luz (19 Nov 2022)

OJC dijo:


> ¿Y cómo te crees entonces que los rusos mandaron a una perra al espacio?



Es varios órdenes de magnitud más facil que mandar un hombre a la Luna y que vuelva sano y salvo, a la primera. Y menos costoso, y más verosimil que sucediera porque los rusos no se arriesgaban tanto como los americanos en cuanto a prestigio en caso de que los astronautas acabasen fiambre.


----------



## LeChuck (19 Nov 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Bueno, como digo en términos probabilísticos es igual que si me dices que te ha tocado el euromillones. Yo te digo que no me lo creo, a pesar de que es perfectamente posible y respondes: "sobre creencias no me pronuncio". ¿Puede haber sucedido? sí, pero es altamente improbable.
> No se, Rusia al menos envió una perra al espacio antes de intentarlo con un humano, como cabría esperar en un proceso iterativo de prueba y error. Los americanos de buenas a primeras les adelantan por la derecha y entre fanfarrias envían exitosamente a la primera el hombre a la luna. Que hagan un disclosure de las pruebas que hicieron antes enviando negros aunque sea y reventando, e igual me creo lo del Apolo. Ni siquiera voy a entrar a averiguar si lo que sucedió fue real o no en base a cosas que no encajen. Lo que no encaja es que no hay más misiones tripuladas de alunizaje porque ya no pueden hacer módulos de memoria gracias a habilidosas tejedoras de Massachussets. Si me dicen que nada justifica el gasto de ese mega-proyecto, igual que ya no hay vuelos supersónicos comerciales, pues te lo compro.



No es un chiste por lo de los negros, que conste:









Monos en el espacio - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org





Antes de decir chorradas te podías informar un poco. Obviamente enviaron animales (muchísimos) al espacio antes que personas. Lo que me recuerda el famoso tema de Laika, o como la propaganda anticomunista convirtió al pobre animal en un icono para recordar al mundo lo despiadados que eran los soviéticos mientras ellos hacían exactamente lo mismo (y peor).

Por otro lado, eso que dices también sobre que lo consiguieron a la primera tampoco es cierto. Busca info sobre los tripulantes del Apollo 1.


----------



## OJC (19 Nov 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> No, eso es lo que crees tú.



Pues es lo que tú dices haber entendido.
Lo que he explicado es otra cosa, pero no he dido capaz de explicarlo de tal manera que lo entiendas. 
Lo siento.


----------



## Papo de luz (19 Nov 2022)

LeChuck dijo:


> No es un chiste por lo de los negros, que conste:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mandar monos al espacio no es lo mismo que un alunizaje .No sirve de prueba. Necesariamente si la misión Apolo fue real debieron morir astronautas intentando alunizar en ensayos previos.


----------



## OJC (19 Nov 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Es varios órdenes de magnitud más facil que mandar un hombre a la Luna y que vuelva sano y salvo, a la primera. Y menos costoso, y más verosimil que sucediera porque los rusos no se arriesgaban tanto como los americanos en cuanto a prestigio en caso de que los astronautas acabasen fiambre.



Vamos, que esto te lo crees y lo otro no, porque pruebas no tienes, ¿verdad?


----------



## Papo de luz (19 Nov 2022)

OJC dijo:


> Pues es lo que tú dices haber entendido.
> Lo que he explicado es otra cosa, pero no he dido capaz de explicarlo de tal manera que lo entiendas.
> Lo siento.



Yo y todo el foro. Igual somos todos tontos, que puede ser, o igual te explicas como el puto el culo. Te pongo un ejemplo de una de tus perlas:

"No hay naves que han ido mejorando su efectividad a lo largo de los años y los sucesivos viajes a la Luna"

Define efectividad de una nave para profanos. ¿Cual era la efectividad de la nave de la misión apolo y cual es la de otras naves espaciales para misiones tripuladas que no son de alunizaje ?

Sería el primer caso en la historia de que se consiguió llegar a un desarrollo tecnológico suficiente para conseguir algo y no siguió evolucionando la tecnología para replicar ese logro de forma más óptima tecnológicamente y económicamente. Los primeros viajes de Colón a América tampoco fueron especialmente rentables, de hecho sudó tinta para financiarlos. Pocas decadas después se hicieron muy rentables.


----------



## Papo de luz (19 Nov 2022)

OJC dijo:


> Vamos, que esto te lo crees y lo otro no, porque pruebas no tienes, ¿verdad?



Tampoco tengo pruebas de que no te haya tocado el euromillones.


----------



## OJC (19 Nov 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Yo y todo el foro.



Me da que hay gente que sí que lo ha entendido.


----------



## OJC (19 Nov 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Tampoco tengo pruebas de que no te haya tocado el euromillones.



Es decir que te crees lo de que los rusos enviaron un perro al espacio por pura fe porque no dispones de ninguna prueba que así lo refrende.
Y esa fe no te llega para creerte lo de los hombres en la Luna.

Como ya te dije, no me meto en cuestiones de fe.


----------



## Papo de luz (19 Nov 2022)

OJC dijo:


> Es decir que te crees lo de que los rusos enviaron un perro al espacio por pura fe porque no dispones de ninguna prueba que así lo refrende.
> Y esa fe no te llega para creerte lo de los hombres en la Luna.
> 
> Como ya te dije, no me meto en cuestiones de fe.



Si me dices que te ha tocado el euromillones y te digo que no me lo creo es pura fe o que las probabilidades están de parte de que no te ha tocado?


----------



## Papo de luz (19 Nov 2022)

OJC dijo:


> Me da que hay gente que sí que lo ha entendido.



Yo en cuestiones de fe no me meto. Pero vamos, he buscado en google que es la efectividad de una nave y no he encontrado nada. ¿Cual es la efectividad de la nave apolo 11 y la de las naves espaciales más recientes para poder compararlas ? ¿en serio no ha mejorado nada en materia espacial que se pueda aplicar a una nueva misión tripulada a la luna y hacerla más barata que en los años 60 ? aunque sean los microchips de memoria en vez de las hilanderas de Massachussets. 
Ya sabemos que a nivel básico seguirá siendo un cacharro con combustible que empuja el cohete para arriba como en los V2 de los alemanes y eso sigue costando un pastizal.


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Nov 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Bueno, como digo en términos probabilísticos es igual que si me dices que te ha tocado el euromillones. Yo te digo que no me lo creo, a pesar de que es perfectamente posible y respondes: "sobre creencias no me pronuncio". ¿Puede haber sucedido? sí, pero es altamente improbable.
> No se, Rusia al menos envió una perra al espacio antes de intentarlo con un humano, como cabría esperar en un proceso iterativo de prueba y error. Los americanos de buenas a primeras les adelantan por la derecha y entre fanfarrias envían exitosamente a la primera el hombre a la luna. Que hagan un disclosure de las pruebas que hicieron antes enviando negros aunque sea y reventando, e igual me creo lo del Apolo. Ni siquiera voy a entrar a averiguar si lo que sucedió fue real o no en base a cosas que no encajen. Lo que no encaja es que no hay más misiones tripuladas de alunizaje porque ya no pueden hacer módulos de memoria gracias a habilidosas tejedoras de Massachussets. Si me dicen que nada justifica el gasto de ese mega-proyecto, igual que ya no hay vuelos supersónicos comerciales, pues te lo compro.


----------



## Ace Tone (19 Nov 2022)

Es por la escasez de chips.

Además la Luna es plana.


----------



## OJC (19 Nov 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Si me dices que te ha tocado el euromillones y te digo que no me lo creo es pura fe o que las probabilidades están de parte de que no te ha tocado?



Depende de las pruebas que aporte: si te enseño pruebas materiales, testificales y gráficas puedes valorar si te las crees o no.


----------



## Papo de luz (19 Nov 2022)

OJC dijo:


> Depende de las pruebas que aporte: si te enseño pruebas materiales, testificales y gráficas puedes valorar si te las crees o no.



Para mi la prueba sería que EEUU aportara información sobre pruebas previas y fallidas de vuelos tripulados a la Luna, como es esperable, ya que para que el primer hombre volara en avión murieron muchos antes, pero no murió ninguno para llegar a la Luna,supuestamente. Lo que nos dicen sobre la misión Apolo es como si tu me dices que te ha tocado el euromillones enseñándome un Aston Martin que has alquilado por horas.


----------



## OJC (19 Nov 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> ¿en serio no ha mejorado nada en materia espacial que se pueda aplicar a una nueva misión tripulada a la luna y hacerla más barata que en los años 60 ? .



Pues están en ello. 





Papo de luz dijo:


> Ya sabemos que a nivel básico seguirá siendo un cacharro con combustible que empuja el cohete para arriba como en los V2 de los alemanes y eso sigue costando un pastizal.



Hombre, eso que describes está más cerca de un cohete de feria que de una nave espacial. 
La verdad es que llegar a la Luna es algo más complejo.


----------



## Papo de luz (19 Nov 2022)

OJC dijo:


> Pues están en ello.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Podrías concretar más sobre la tecnología de la misión Apolo que sigue siendo igual de cara ahora que antes porque no ha avanzado nada de nada? O que incluso ya no se pueda reproducir exactamente con las técnicas primitivas porque no hay operarios con los conocimientos, ni planos ni nada. Partimos de que la electrónica no es, por tanto la historieta de las tejedoras de Massacchussets para hacer modulos de memoria no se a que viene.
Segun se dice el escollo principal de la URSS para enviar el hombre a la luna fue precisamente el tema informático, donde andaban bastante retrasados respecto a los yankis, y es cierto.


----------



## hotice (19 Nov 2022)

Yo estuve en Ceuta en el 89, con una tecnología de mierda y sin móvil... 
Pero no pienso volver. 

Así que esto es más o menos lo mismo


----------



## OJC (19 Nov 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Para mi la prueba sería que EEUU aportara información sobre pruebas previas y fallidas de vuelos tripulados a la Luna, como es esperable, ya que para que el primer hombre volara en avión murieron muchos antes, pero no murió ninguno para llegar a la Luna,supuestamente. Lo que nos dicen sobre la misión Apolo es como si tu me dices que te ha tocado el euromillones enseñándome un Aston Martin que has alquilado por horas.



Lo cierto es que hubo 3 astronautas muertos en una prueba de la nave.
Y lo que dicen de la misión Apolo está absolutamente documentado, tanto en las pruebas previas como en los vuelos en sí. Hay pruebas documentales, testificales y materiales de todo ello.
No es lo mismo que si te digo que me ha tocado la primitiva y no aporto ninguna prueba.


----------



## Ace Tone (19 Nov 2022)

OJC dijo:


> Vamos a aclarar algo.
> Cuando se dice que la tecnología no existe lo que se está diciendo es que la tecnología con la que se trabajó hace más de 50 años es tan obsoleta que no es utilizable actualmente porque no tendría sentido alguno recurrir ella para fabricar un vehículo.
> Un pequeño ejemplo. Esto es un módulo de memoria empleado en el ordenador de guiado del módulo de mando.
> 
> ...



Sería muy sencillo sustituir esos módulos de memoria "core rope memory" por chips de memoria actuales, los interruptores mecánicos por un control digital y las lamparitas de incandescencia por leds. Sustituir la electrónica obsoleta por otra actual que hiciera exactamente las mismas funciones sería lo de menos, dada la relativa poca complejidad que tendrían esos circuitos. Lo difícil es reproducir la nave, en el caso de que aquella amalgama de cajas de cartón y papel Albal hubiera sido realmente protagoniosta de tal hazaña en su día, lo cual parece cada vez más evidente que no fue así y que nos contaron una película.


----------



## OJC (19 Nov 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Podrías concretar más sobre la tecnología de la misión Apolo que sigue siendo igual de cara ahora que antes porque no ha avanzado nada de nada? O que incluso ya no se pueda reproducir exactamente con las técnicas primitivas porque no hay operarios con los conocimientos, ni planos ni nada. Partimos de que la electrónica no es, por tanto la historieta de las tejedoras de Massacchussets para hacer modulos de memoria no se a que viene.
> Segun se dice el escollo principal de la URSS para enviar el hombre a la luna fue precisamente el tema informático, donde andaban bastante retrasados respecto a los yankis, y es cierto.



Procuraré ser conciso:
No, no es razonable reproducir exactamente con las técnicas primitivas. No porque no haya planos para construirlo o porque no haya operarios con los conocimientos para hacer, es porque es tecnología obsoleta ampliamente superada y con unos estándares sobrepasados.


A lo mejor con un ejemplo lo entiendes mejor.

Es como querer ir a América como Colón teniendo en cuenta que después del viaje del descubridor no se hubiera vuelto a ir tan lejos y la navegación se hubiera restringido a unas pocas millas de la costa.
¿Podemos construir carabelas? Es posible. Saldría carísimo porque ya no hay astilleros de carabelas ni carpinteros de ribera especializados, pero se podrían formar y liarse con ello. Sin embargo no sería razonable.
Lo razonable sería construir un barco oceánico con la tecnología actual y con los estándares de seguridad y economía actuales. 

Y en ello están. 

Si con esto no he conseguido que me entiendas, lo siento pero no creo que pueda explicártelo mejor.


Edito
No sé si la informática fue una de los principales escollos para que los rusos no mandaran un cohete a la Luna, pero de lo que sí estoy seguro es que la configuración de decenas de cohetes pequeños en vez de unos pocos grandes que intentaron emplear los rusos no fue la mejor elección.


----------



## OJC (19 Nov 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Sería muy sencillo sustituir esos módulos de memoria "core rope memory" por chips de memoria actuales, los interruptores mecánicos por un control digital y las lamparitas de incandescencia por leds. Sustituir la electrónica obsoleta por otra actual que hiciera exactamente las mismas funciones sería lo de menos, dada la relativa poca complejidad que tendrían esos circuitos. Lo difícil es reproducir la nave, en el caso de que aquella amalgama de cajas de cartón y papel Albal hubiera sido realmente protagoniosta de tal hazaña en su día, lo cual parece cada vez más evidente que no fue así y que nos contaron una película.



Ok.
Veo que lo más pillando aunque no del todo.
De momento ya te has dado cuenta de que no se puede utilizar la electrónica que había en los años 60 y que habría que remodelar todo ello para poder enviar una nave a la Luna. 
A ti te parece que es sencillo pero me da la impresión de que es puro desconocimiento.
Como comprenderás, la informática empleada tampoco es la adecuada así que habría que mover todo eso también.
Otro día hablamos de materiales para fuselajes y si acaso de motores cohete a ver que hay aprovechable todavía.
Veremos al final que queda de un Saturno V en esa nave remodelada.


----------



## Papo de luz (19 Nov 2022)

OJC dijo:


> Procuraré ser conciso:
> No, no es razonable reproducir exactamente con las técnicas primitivas. No porque no haya planos para construirlo o porque no haya operarios con los conocimientos para hacer, es porque es tecnología obsoleta ampliamente superada y con unos estándares sobrepasados.



Pero si tu mismo argumentabas que hay cosas que no han mejorado desde la misión Apolo , porque no había alicientes para hacerlo ya que lo unico que se buscaba era superar a la URSS y ahora dices que todo de lo que se utilizó es tecnología obsoleta. Pues hagase una misión tripulada con tecnología actual para llevar hombres a la luna, mucho más barata, eficiente, confiable, etc. Desde el sistema de propulsión, el control electrónico de la nave, etc, etc.


> A lo mejor con un ejemplo lo entiendes mejor.



si bueno, todavía sigo esperando que es la "efectividad de una nave", que sigue siendo la misma ahora que la de la nave apolo 11. vamos a ver tu ejemplo


> Es como querer ir a América como Colón teniendo en cuenta que después del viaje del descubridor no se hubiera vuelto a ir tan lejos y la navegación se hubiera restringido a unas pocas millas de la costa.



Que es ir a América como colón? Usando carabelas ? Que no, que nadie estamos diciendo que haya que replicar el Apolo con modulos de memoria hecho por tejedoras de Massacchussets, sino con microchips algo más actuales.



> ¿Podemos construir carabelas? Es posible. Saldría carísimo porque ya no hay astilleros de carabelas ni carpinteros de ribera especializados, pero se podrían formar y liarse con ello. Sin embargo no sería razonable.



Correcto, tampoco es razonable construir el Apolo 11 replicándolo al 100%, pero nadie está diciendo que se haga para volver a ir a la luna, ¿entiendes?



> Lo razonable sería construir un barco oceánico con la tecnología actual y con los estándares de seguridad y economía actuales.



Obvio


> Y en ello están.



Desde cuando? Demasiado tiempo para ser cierta la llegada del hombre a la luna en los 60. La electrónica que impidió a los rusos alunizar, ha mejorado una barbaridad, ¿en qué están los ingenieros de la NASA que se les ha hecho bola?



> Si con esto no he conseguido que me entiendas, lo siento pero no creo que pueda explicártelo mejor.



Si no me explicas qué es la efectividad de una nave no lo puedo entender.


----------



## sisebuto (19 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>




Ese mono solo hizo un vuelo suborbital.









El accidentado viaje de Ham, el chimpancé astronauta


Historias de la astronáutica 2.




noticiasdelaciencia.com








Ahora ponnos el mono que enviaron a la Luna antes del Apollo 8. Los rusos al menos mandaron tortugas y moscas en la Zond 6, seguramente la única nave tripulada por terrícolas que ha estado tan cerca de la Luna, la cual orbitaron regresando 7 días después y reentrando en atmósfera con el único método posible reconicido incluso por la NASA actual, la Skip-Reentry. La propia NASA no entiende cómo podían entrar los CM de los Apollo sin freirse por el sistema balístico, solo posible desde velocidades orbitales de 8 km/s, no los 11 km/s de las rutas cislunares.

La mayoría de los que opináis de este asunto deberíais informaros un poco y no quedaros en la info de Antonia3 y los docus del Netflis.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (19 Nov 2022)

Ha caducado la licencia que les concedieron los alien de Roswell


----------



## OJC (19 Nov 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Pero si tu mismo argumentabas que hay cosas que no han mejorado desde la misión Apolo , y ahora dices que todo de lo que se utilizó es tecnología obsoleta. Pues hagase una misión tripulada con tecnología actual para llevar hombres a la luna, mucho más barata, eficiente, confiable, etc
> 
> si bueno, todavía sigo esperando que es la "efectividad de una nave", que sigue siendo la misma ahora que la de la nave apolo 11. vamos a ver tu ejemplo
> 
> ...



Léete lo que le he escrito a Ace Tone y verás que ahí están algunas claves de esto.

Edito
Te copio lo que he dicho para que no tengas que ir a buscarlo:

"De momento ya te has dado cuenta de que no se puede utilizar la electrónica que había en los años 60 y que habría que remodelar todo ello para poder enviar una nave a la Luna. 
A ti te parece que es sencillo pero me da la impresión de que es puro desconocimiento.
Como comprenderás, la informática empleada tampoco es la adecuada así que habría que mover todo eso también.
Otro día hablamos de materiales para fuselajes y si acaso de motores cohete a ver que hay aprovechable todavía.
Veremos al final que queda de un Saturno V en esa nave remodelada"


----------



## Billy Ray (19 Nov 2022)

sisebuto dijo:


> Ese mono solo hizo un vuelo suborbital.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me suda la polla este tema.

¿Que nos mienten?, pues sí. 

Pero esta clase de trolas no me afectan demasiado, me dan mucho más por el culo otras y más recientes.


----------



## OJC (19 Nov 2022)

sisebuto dijo:


> Los rusos al menos mandaron tortugas y moscas en la Zond 6 .



¿Qué pruebas tienes de que los rusos mandaran esos bichos a la Luna?


----------



## sisebuto (19 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Me suda la polla este tema.
> 
> ¿Que nos mienten?, pues sí.
> 
> Pero esta clase de trolas no me afectan demasiado, me dan mucho más por el culo otras y más recientes.



De acuerdo, pero esta trola es clave de casi todas las que nos han colado después, al menos las importantes, además de que les ha invitado a crecerse en el trolerismo.


----------



## Ace Tone (19 Nov 2022)

OJC dijo:


> Ok.
> Veo que lo más pillando aunque no del todo.
> De momento ya te has dado cuenta de que no se puede utilizar la electrónica que había en los años 60 y que habría que remodelar todo ello para poder enviar una nave a la Luna.
> A ti te parece que es sencillo pero me da la impresión de que es puro desconocimiento.
> ...



Sustituir toda la parte electrónica/informática por otra actual equivalente que haga las mismas funciones pues sí, sería relativamente sencillo con los avances actuales, es lo que dije y mantengo. No entré a valorar la sustitución de motores ni de materiales, de hecho ya comenté que lo más complicado sería reproducir la propia nave.

No entiendo por qué dices que la informática empleada no era la adecuada, si llegaron a la Luna con ella. Si aquello funcionó en su día, con reproducirlo exactamente igual tendría que volver a funcionar, se supone. Otra cosa es que hicieran retoques basándose en los nuevos conocimientos adquiridos en este último medio siglo, pero también es probable que si hicieran cambios la cagasen.


----------



## pamplinero (19 Nov 2022)

El software, compiladores y las CPUs de la epoca no son compatibles con el Hardware que se fabrica ahora.
De hecho los compiladores y ensambladores de codigo de entonces (de 8 bits o incluso menos) no sean compatibles con las CPUs y el hardware que se fabrican ahora. Y no existe ya industria ni maquinaria para fabricar esos chips ni gente con esos conocimientos.

Sale mas barato, facil y rapido desarrollar de nuevo ese software con los estandares actuales.


----------



## Ace Tone (19 Nov 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> El software, compiladores y las CPUs de la epoca no son compatibles con el Hardware que se fabrica ahora.
> De hecho los compiladores y ensambladores de codigo de entonces (de 8 bits o incluso menos) no sean compatibles con las CPUs y el hardware que se fabrican ahora. Y no existe ya industria ni maquinaria para fabricar esos chips ni gente con esos conocimientos.
> 
> Sale mas barato, facil y rapido desarrollar de nuevo ese software con los estandares actuales.



Claro, se haría un sistema a medida con tecnología actual que emulase las mismas funciones que el original, a fin de cuentas sigue siendo código binario. Ahora bien, si han perdido o destruido las libretas de la época con los apuntes donde se detallaban los pormenores del sistema para poder reproducirlo, eso ya es otro cantar.


----------



## pamplinero (19 Nov 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Claro, se haría un sistema a medida con tecnología actual que emulase las mismas funciones que el original, a fin de cuentas sigue siendo código binario. Ahora bien, si han perdido o destruido las libretas de la época con los apuntes donde se detallaban los pormenores del sistema para poder reproducirlo, eso ya es otro cantar.




El codigo fuente original existe y es de dominio publico, ahora bien, no creo que casi nadie sepa entenderlo, volver a probarlo y recertificarlo.








GitHub - chrislgarry/Apollo-11: Original Apollo 11 Guidance Computer (AGC) source code for the command and lunar modules.


Original Apollo 11 Guidance Computer (AGC) source code for the command and lunar modules. - GitHub - chrislgarry/Apollo-11: Original Apollo 11 Guidance Computer (AGC) source code for the command an...




github.com




Es mas te lo puedes bajar, pero ahora bien, a saber como puedes "testear" eso, no creo que se pueda con el hardware actual. Si te pones a verlo, realmente veras que no es mucho codigo. Es ensamblador. Con lenguaje actual de alto nivel, cada 20 o 30 lineas de ese codigo (mas o menos) corresponde con una linea de codigo de lenguaje moderno. Asi que, realmente, cualquier programador experto (si analiza y entiende eso) te podria reprogramar eso en pocos dias en lenguaje moderno.

Y sale mas a cuenta hacerlo de cero que "crear emuladores modernos" certificar esos emuladores que simulan ese codigo "antiguo" y ver que son compatibles con un hardware actual.
Es como si fueras un escritor y te montas en un ordenador un simulador de maquina de escribir dentro de un ordenador moderno. Pues ya puestos, te montas un editor de textos moderno que te va a resultar mas comodo, mas barato y mas rapido.


----------



## Ace Tone (19 Nov 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> Si te pones a verlo, realmente veras que no es mucho codigo.



Pues ocupaba unas "pocas" páginas.


----------



## Florecilla Silvestre (19 Nov 2022)

Ha ocurrido en muchos otras ocasiones. En su momento, el arte de la construcción de templos japoneses de madera se perdió debido al desuso. Tras unos incendios, se encontraron con que no tenían artesanos especialistas que pudiesen restaurarlos. Los carpinteros japoneses se vieron obligados a contactar con unos pocos viejos maestros que aún sabían algo, rebuscar documentos antiguos y redescubrir/resucitar las técnicas de sus antepasados. El avance tecnológico y la falta de uso hace que se pierdan saberes todos los días, como se pierden idiomas. Por eso hasta hace poco nos devanábamos los sesos intentando comprender la técnica de construcción de las pirámides o la de forjado del acero de Damasco y aún tenemos dudas sobre tecnologías antiguas. A magufear fuera del principal, por favor


----------



## Ace Tone (19 Nov 2022)

A ver, que estamos hablando de la NASA y de hace medio siglo, de tecnología relativamente moderna en definitiva, y de una supuesta hazaña tan trascendente que todos los pormenores técnicos que la hicieron posible deberían de estar perfectamente documentados y custodiados, no estamos hablando de las pirámides milenarias ni de los templos japoneses que construían artesanos manuales cuyos oficios están extinguidos.


----------



## pamplinero (19 Nov 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Pues ocupaba unas "pocas" páginas.




Es todo ensamblador, comentarios y el plan de pruebas del codigo (que suele ocupar mas que el propio codigo). Eso en lenguaje "moderno" no ocupa ni un "tomo" de esos.


----------



## OJC (19 Nov 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> A ver, que estamos hablando de la NASA y de hace medio siglo, de tecnología relativamente moderna en definitiva, y de una supuesta hazaña tan trascendente que todos los pormenores técnicos que la hicieron posible deberían de estar perfectamente documentados y custodiados, no estamos hablando de las pirámides milenarias ni de los templos japoneses que construían artesanos manuales cuyos oficios están extinguidos.



De hecho, lo están. 
Podrías construir un Saturno V si dispusieras del suficiente dinero. Los planos están. El software, también. Hay frikis que incluso han llegado a comprarse partes reales de la cápsula Apolo y hacen simulaciones con el ordenador de navegación.

Una cosa es que alguien se construya un Ford T (por poner un ejemplo) para hacer la hazaña de reproducir un vehículo icónico y otra muy diferente seria construirlo de cara a emplearlo día a día como vehiculo habitual. Lo primero es un desafío y lo segundo un sinsentido. 

Me gusta que digas lo de las pirámides milenarias porque me recuerda lo de las obreras textiles de Masachussets tejiendo memorias de núcleos de ferrita. 
En el fondo es algo parecido


----------



## Papo de luz (19 Nov 2022)

OJC dijo:


> De hecho, lo están.
> Podrías construir un Saturno V si dispusieras del suficiente dinero. Los planos están. El software, también. Hay frikis que incluso han llegado a comprarse partes reales de la cápsula Apolo y hacen simulaciones con el ordenador de navegación.
> 
> Una cosa es que alguien se construya un Ford T (por poner un ejemplo) para hacer la hazaña de reproducir un vehículo icónico y otra muy diferente seria construirlo de cara a emplearlo día a día como vehiculo habitual. Lo primero es un desafío y lo segundo un sinsentido.
> ...



Por qué insistes? Que nadie está diciendo que haya que reconstruir tecnología calcada a la de hace 60 años para ir a la Luna, sino usando tecnología actual. Supuestamente la NASA está trabajando en volver a la Luna, luego los alicientes existen. Que no sean lo suficientemente fuertes como en los años 60 en el contexto de la carrera espacial con Rusia se compensa con el coste mucho menor que tendría el proyecto debido al avance tecnológico porque no habría que desarrollar nada novedoso desde 0 como en los años 60 en ningún ámbito de la ingeniería, los módulos con funcionalidad equivalente sería todos mucho más baratos de desarrollar, probar y explotar, seguros, eficientes, etc.


----------



## sisebuto (19 Nov 2022)

¿De verdad es un problema sustituir aquel ordenador fantasma por cualquier dispositivo de un chino?



Papo de luz dijo:


> Para mi la prueba sería que EEUU aportara información sobre pruebas previas y fallidas de vuelos tripulados a la Luna, como es esperable, ya que para que el primer hombre volara en avión murieron muchos antes, pero no murió ninguno para llegar a la Luna,supuestamente. Lo que nos dicen sobre la misión Apolo es como si tu me dices que te ha tocado el euromillones enseñándome un Aston Martin que has alquilado por horas.




Es historia que no hicieron una sola prueba previa no tripulada a la Luna con el Saturno V y que la propia Apollo 8 estaba planificada como la primera tripulada a órbita baja terrestre... pero de pronto, incluso con la oposición de James Webb que en ese momento estaba en el extranjero, alquien desde arriba decidió la locura de ir a la Luna sin más, había prisas. Un auténtico golpe de Estado en NASA que provocó la dimisión de Webb dos meses antes de las presuntas órbitas del Apollo 8. Evidentemente no quería ser parte activa de aquella farsa. No olvidemos que la gran mayoría trabajó honradamente en el proyecto y fueron víctimas de la manipulación pero Webb evidentemente tuvo que saber lo que se cocía y por eso se las piró. ¿Si no por qué iba a dimitir justo cuando llega el éxito?

También se perdieron los registros técnicos de las misiones, que permitirían escrutar su credibilidad... En fin, que todo en NASA encaja con el comportamiento de un criminal eliminando pruebas.


----------



## TERROR_BLANCO_88 (19 Nov 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


>



Hay que ser hijo puta para decir esas afirmaciones...riendose y destapando el mayor fraude del siglo XX junto al holocuento.


----------



## pamplinero (19 Nov 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Pues ocupaba unas "pocas" páginas.




Es mas, añado:









El Apolo 11 fue a la Luna con un procesador como el de los microondas actuales


Aterrizar en la Luna fue un milagro, pero aún más, hacerlo con la tecnología de hace 50 años. Los ordenadores tenían la potencia de un microondas actual.




computerhoy.com




*



El ordenador del Apollo 11, el Block II,

Hacer clic para expandir...


*


> que puedes ver en la imagen anterior, *funcionaba a una velocidad de 2 MHz y tenía 2 KB de memoria RAM y 32 KB de memoria ROM.*



Es decir, esta misma pagina web de Burbuja (no todo "burbuja", sino, es decir, el codigo html de esta pagina de este hilo concreto que estais viendo) ya ocupa mas espacio (176 KB de codigo HTML, sin incluir javascript ni css) de lo que ocupa todo el codigo fuente y toda la memoria del ordenador de a bordo del Apolo 11.

Por lo que hacer de nuevo el codigo de control del Apollo 11 sale mas a cuenta que intentar hacer funcionar un software obsololeto en un hardware obsoleto que ya no se fabrica ni se matiene o simplemente el diseñar algo para emularlo ya costaria mas.


----------



## Raulisimo (19 Nov 2022)




----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (19 Nov 2022)

TERROR_BLANCO_88 dijo:


> Hay que ser hijo puta para decir esas afirmaciones...riendose y destapando el mayor fraude del siglo XX junto al holocuento.



*desde el holodomorcuento

corregido nancy morenito


----------



## OJC (19 Nov 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Por qué insistes? Que nadie está diciendo que haya que reconstruir tecnología calcada a la de hace 60 años para ir a la Luna, sino usando tecnología actual. Supuestamente la NASA está trabajando en volver a la Luna, luego los alicientes existen. Que no sean lo suficientemente fuertes como en los años 60 en el contexto de la carrera espacial con Rusia se compensa con el coste mucho menor que tendría el proyecto debido al avance tecnológico porque no habría que desarrollar nada novedoso desde 0 como en los años 60 en ningún ámbito de la ingeniería, los módulos con funcionalidad equivalente sería todos mucho más baratos de desarrollar, probar y explotar, seguros, eficientes, etc.



Cuando alguien dice: "¿de verdad es un problema sustituir aquel ordenador fantasma por cualquier dispositivo de un chino?" (Sisebuto dixit) es que realmente no se está enterando de que la cosa no es tan sencilla como quitar un ordenador viejo y poner otro nuevo.
Eso con los ordenadores. Ahora ponte con los dispositivos de mando y señalización, con los HMI, y con todos los sistemas obsoletos. 
La cosa no va de sustituir un chisme por otro (uso la palabra "chisme"para que nadie me acuse de ser excesivamente técnico)  
Sé que puede ser difícil de entender para algunos, pero es así.


----------



## Papo de luz (19 Nov 2022)

OJC dijo:


> Cuando alguien dice: "¿de verdad es un problema sustituir aquel ordenador fantasma por cualquier dispositivo de un chino?" (Sisebuto dixit) es que realmente no se está enterando de que la cosa no es tan sencilla como quitar un ordenador viejo y poner otro nuevo.
> Eso con los ordenadores. Ahora ponte con los dispositivos de mando y señalización, con los HMI, y con todos los sistemas obsoletos.
> La cosa no va de sustituir un chisme por otro (uso la palabra "chisme"para que nadie me acuse de ser excesivamente técnico)
> Sé que puede ser difícil de entender para algunos, pero es así.



Va de sustituir por ejemplo los módulos de memoria de núcleo de ferrita, una de las tecnologías arcanas cuyo arte se ha perdido igual que la construcción de las pirámides, por memoria basada en estado sólido . Te escudas en no ser excesivamente técnico porque no sabes explicar la patraña que nos quieres colar. Todavía espero que definas la "efectividad de una nave". Hasta la tecnología de propulsión, que es la más difícil de optimizar y que más estancada ha permanecido, ha mejorado en eficiencia un* 50% * respecto a 1960. un 50% menos de combustible da para muchas optimizaciones y recortes de gastos.


----------



## jurbu (19 Nov 2022)

OJC dijo:


> ... ...
> *Otro día hablamos de materiales para fuselajes y si acaso de motores cohete a ver que hay aprovechable todavía.*



Las cartulinas y la cinta aislante siguen utilizándose....


----------



## OJC (19 Nov 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Va de sustituir por ejemplo los módulos de memoria de núcleo de ferrita, una de las tecnologías arcanas cuyo arte se ha perdido igual que la construcción de las pirámides, por memoria basada en estado sólido . Te escudas en no ser excesivamente técnico porque no sabes explicar la patraña que nos quieres colar. Todavía espero que definas la "efectividad de una nave". Hasta la tecnología de propulsión, que es la más difícil de optimizar y que más estancada ha permanecido, ha mejorado en eficiencia un* 50% * respecto a 1960. un 50% menos de combustible da para muchas optimizaciones y recortes de gastos.



No puedes sustituir una memoria cableada tipo core rope por una de estado sólido porque no son compatibles eléctricamente. Ni las tensiones ni los umbrales lógicos son compatibles por lo que esa sustitución "pelo a pelo paco de bar palillero" no funcionaría. 
¿Mejor así?


----------



## Papo de luz (19 Nov 2022)

OJC dijo:


> No puedes sustituir una memoria cableada tipo core rope por una de estado sólido porque no son compatibles eléctricamente. Ni las tensiones ni los umbrales lógicos son compatibles por lo que esa sustitución "pelo a pelo paco de bar palillero" no funcionaría.
> ¿Mejor así?



Quien ha dicho que sea lo único que se tendría que sustituir en la electrónica? Por cierto, que es la efectividad de una nave ?

Incluso si quisieramos reaprovechar al máximo la electrónica vieja que se puede fabricar hoy en día porque no se perdió su fabricación con el viento como las memorias de ferrita, podría ponerse algún módulo que traduzca los niveles de tensión de los modulos de memoria de ferrita a los de la memoria de estado sólido. Eso lo hace cualquier estudiante de ingeniería en dos tardes.


----------



## OJC (19 Nov 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Quien ha dicho que sea lo único que se tendría que sustituir en la electrónica? Por cierto, que es la efectividad de una nave ?
> 
> Incluso si quisieramos reaprovechar al máximo la electrónica vieja que se puede fabricar hoy en día porque no se perdió su fabricación con el viento como las memorias de ferrita, podría ponerse algún módulo que traduzca los niveles de tensión de los modulos de memoria de ferrita a los de la memoria de estado sólido. Eso lo hace cualquier estudiante de ingeniería en dos tardes.



No tendría tampoco demasiado sentido diseñar una interface entre un sistema de almacenamiento moderno con un procesador lógico de los años 60. 
Es una tontería de dimensiones colosales desde el punto de vista del desarrollo de un sistema de control. 

¿Y qué es eso con lo que insistes tanto y que llamas "efectividad de la nave"? Desarróllalo un poco más.


----------



## OJC (19 Nov 2022)

jurbu dijo:


> Las cartulinas y la cinta aislante siguen utilizándose....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1266239
> 
> ...



Esto te puede servir de ayuda: ¿Por qué el módulo lunar del Apolo 11 parecía hecho de papel? - Robotitus
Y a los que hablan del "papel albal" que se empleaba en el módulo lunar, les dejo esto:








Control térmico en naves espaciales - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Papo de luz (19 Nov 2022)

OJC dijo:


> No tendría tampoco demasiado sentido diseñar una interface entre un sistema de almacenamiento moderno con un procesador lógico de los años 60.
> Es una tontería de dimensiones colosales desde el punto de vista del desarrollo de un sistema de control.
> 
> ¿Y qué es eso con lo que insistes tanto y que llamas "efectividad de la nave"? Desarróllalo un poco más.



Tendría sentido como digo cambiar todos los sistemas electrónicos, no sólo las memorias de ferrita, pero por poder se puede renunciar a las partes más obsoletas y que no se pueden fabricar ya de ninguna manera, manteniendo muchas otras partes del Apolo 11 sin modificar. Sería sumamente barato hacerlo. Las puertas lógicas RTL se siguen haciendo.

Eso quisiera saber yo, que lo dijiste en otro post. Desarrolla tú que a que te referías con la "efectividad de una nave". Las naves espaciales actuales han mejorado mucho y podría trasladarse ese estado del arte a una misión tripulada a la luna. Lo que se ha mantenido sin tantas mejoras son los sistemas de propulsión porque no se ha necesitado enviar nunca más una misión tripulada a la luna, pero aun así han mejorado un 50%.


----------



## OJC (19 Nov 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Tendría sentido como digo cambiar todos los sistemas electrónicos, no sólo las memorias de ferrita, pero por poder se puede renunciar a las partes más obsoletas y que no se pueden fabricar ya de ninguna manera, manteniendo muchas otras partes del Apolo 11 sin modificar. Sería sumamente barato hacerlo. Las puertas lógicas RTL se siguen haciendo.
> 
> Eso quisiera saber yo, que lo dijiste en otro post. Desarrolla tú que a que te referías con la "efectividad de una nave". Las naves espaciales actuales han mejorado mucho y podría trasladarse ese estado del arte a una misión tripulada a la luna. Lo que se ha mantenido sin tantas mejoras son los sistemas de propulsión porque no se ha necesitado enviar nunca más una misión tripulada a la luna, pero aun así han mejorado un 50%.



Me alegra ver que nos vamos poniendo de acuerdo.

Venga, vamos a cambiar todos los sistemas electrónicos: dispositivos de mando y señalización, HMI, pantallas de visualización, etc. Tiene mucho sentido lo que apuntas porque no tendria sentido hacer coexistir sistemas eléctricos/electrónicos de los 60 con los del siglo XXI. Esto, evidentemente incluye los sistemas informáticos, tanto en la parte de hardware como en la de software porque el hardware es electrónica y el software está íntimamente unido a aquel.

Apuntas a mantener otras partes del Apolo 11 sin modificar. 
¿A qué partes te refieres? ¿a los sistemas de guiado? No creo. Son electrónica e informática principalmente. 
¿A los de soporte vital? Difícil también. Los Apolo funcionaban con atmósfera de oxígeno puro, así que no creo que vayas por ahí. 
¿Propulsión? Bueno, tú mismo ya dices que han mejorado muchísimo en estos años. ¿Renunciarías a esas ventajas en tu nave remodelada?
No sé, dime tú qué sistemas mantendrías en el "neo Apolo".


Lo que no veo tan claro es lo que apuntas a que sería sumamente barato hacerlo. 
Estas pensando en cambiar los principales sistemas de la nave y eso, barato no es. Tienes que invertir en diseño, pruebas, homologaciones y mil pasos más que son inherentes a la magnitud del proyecto.

Allá al principio de los 2000 estuve por motivos de trabajo en el Centro de Astrobiología del INTA. Estaban trabajando en un subsistema de un pequeño satélite de investigación y me comentaron lo complicado que resultaba cambiar un simple tornillo en cualquier componente de un satélite. Infinidad de pruebas y homologaciones carísimas todas ellas que hacía ímproba la tarea de diseño de cualquier componente o sistema aeroespacial. Con los aviones pasa algo parecido.
No es fácil ni sencillo cambiar un componente en un sistema que ya funciona; imagínate lo que es cambiar el sistema entero.

Bonus track: "Las puertas lógicas RTL se siguen haciendo". ¿Me estás trolleando, ¿no? Porque si lo has dicho en serio sería tremendo.


----------



## Papo de luz (19 Nov 2022)

OJC dijo:


> Bonus track: "Las puertas lógicas RTL se siguen haciendo". ¿Me estás trolleando, ¿no? Porque si lo has dicho en serio sería tremendo.



No comercialmente, pero se hacen. Tu mismo las puedes hacer, no es tecnología arcana olvidada como las memorias de ferrita trenzadas por las hilanderas de Massachussetts:



https://www.mitchelectronics.co.uk/documents/RTL.pdf



compras unos cuantos bjt, unas resistencias y lo sueldas todo.


----------



## Orgelmeister (19 Nov 2022)

La NASA igual no, pero Musk te manda un cobete semanal si se pone.

En Jewlibud dicen que fuimos a la luna gracias a un puñadito de mujeras negras.

Será por falta de negras.


----------



## OJC (19 Nov 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> No comercialmente, pero se hacen. Tu mismo las puedes hacer, no es tecnología arcana olvidada como las memorias de ferrita trenzadas por las hilanderas de Massachussetts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vale, no me acaba de quedar claro si vas en serio o no.

Para que quede claro por si vas de veras:

Es una absoluta simpleza pensar en emplear puertas RTL actualmente en una aplicación práctica, salvo para enseñar a escolares rudimentos de tecnología electrónica y/o digital. 
Creo que de electrónica no estás demasiado versado y eso te lleva a proponer semejante sinsentido. 

O me estás trolleando, que podría ser.


----------



## Orgelmeister (19 Nov 2022)

un mundo feliz dijo:


> Toda la razón. Gracias por aclararlo. Lo que no es de recibo es que digan que esa tecnología no existe. Deberían inventarse otra excusa para justificar que no quieren volver o no les interesa.



Si no estoy equivocado. Tenemos que creernos que se ha mandado una nave a orbitar un cometa (no una luna gorda, sino un cometilla pequeñín, una piedrecita helada) y se ha hecho descender desde el cobete orbitante una sonda al cometa. Pero que no hay tecnología para ir a una diana gorda, "quieta" y "fácil" de acertar como sería una Luna toa gorda a la que se ha ido cienes de veces.


----------



## OJC (19 Nov 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> Si no estoy equivocado. Tenemos que creernos que se ha mandado una nave a orbitar un cometa (no una luna gorda, sino un cometilla pequeñín, una piedrecita helada) y se ha hecho descender desde el cobete orbitante una sonda al cometa. Pero que no hay tecnología para ir a una diana gorda, "quieta" y "fácil" de acertar como sería una Luna toa gorda a la que hemos ido cienes de veces.



Un detallito sin importancia (o con mucha importancia, realmente): la nave que orbitó el cometilla pequeñín no llevaba dentro ninguna persona.


----------



## Orgelmeister (19 Nov 2022)

OJC dijo:


> Un detallito sin importancia (o con mucha importancia, realmente): la nave que orbitó el cometa no llevaba dentro ninguna persona.



Ya ya. Ya sabía que saldría el tema. 

No sé, pero sigue pareciendome más dificil "tirarle" a un cometa, orbitarlo y posar un cacharrito sobre él, que hacer un camino que ya se ha hecho sobre un objetivo que sigue (casi) en el mismo sitio año tras año.


----------



## AMP (19 Nov 2022)

Me lo creo, no hay más que ver el nivel de sus universidades en los 50 y el actual.


----------



## perfectohijoputa (19 Nov 2022)

AEM dijo:


> en el vídeo se lee una nota que dice que la cámara que seguía el despegue desde la luna se teledirigía desde Houston. Las señales de vídeo supuestamente se retransmitían en directo



La señal de radio en si misma tarda casi un segundo y medio en el camino de luna-Tierra, eso para vídeo y telemetría. Más otro casi segundo y medio para el telecomando de la cámara tierra-Luna. Y eso sin sumar retardos inherentes al procesamiento, circuiteria y mecánica. No lo veo posible. Aún hoy, con la tecnología actual, habría que vincular al proceso algún tipo de IA y seguimiento del módulo en tiempo real y que la cámara haga auto seguimiento para que algo así funcionase. Lo de la operación guiada desde Houston de un cohete que se eleva follado hacia arriba es un moco más de la nasa, casi con toda seguidad.


----------



## OJC (19 Nov 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> Ya ya. Ya sabía que saldría el tema.
> 
> No sé, pero sigue pareciendome más dificil "tirarle" a un cometa, orbitarlo y posar un cacharrito sobre él, que hacer un camino que ya se ha hecho sobre un objetivo que sigue (casi) en el mismo sitio año tras año.



Puede.
Pero más complicado es llevar dentro a alguien que exige respirar, comer, defecar y quiere volver a casa vivito y coleando.


----------



## OJC (19 Nov 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> Ya ya. Ya sabía que saldría el tema.
> 
> No sé, pero sigue pareciendome más dificil "tirarle" a un cometa, orbitarlo y posar un cacharrito sobre él, que hacer un camino que ya se ha hecho sobre un objetivo que sigue (casi) en el mismo sitio año tras año.



Puede.
Pero más complicado es llevar dentro a alguien que exige respirar, comer, defecar y quiere volver a casa vivito y coleando.


----------



## Papo de luz (19 Nov 2022)

OJC dijo:


> Vale, no me acaba de quedar claro si vas en serio o no.
> 
> Para que quede claro por si vas de veras:
> 
> ...



el apolo 11 no era una aplicacion practica.


----------



## perfectohijoputa (19 Nov 2022)

Poco se habla de las escenas jugando al golf, corriendo con el coche o dando saltos cantando de algunos astronautas.

Si nos creemos la versión oficial, llevaban una pesada y compleja mochila que les mantenía frescos, hidratados y oxigenados en un entorno extremadamente hostil con temperaturas de 200C , terreno abrasivo y ausencia de oxígeno. El hecho mismo de estar allí implicaba una misión de riesgo extremo inigualable, incomparable a ninguna otra hazaña humana en la tierra.

Pero los astronautas usanos saltaban, reían y canturreaban mientras caían al suelo y se recomponían a saltos… tan relajados, como si no tuvieran el más mínimo estrés.


----------



## OJC (19 Nov 2022)

perfectohijoputa dijo:


> La señal de radio en si misma tarda casi un segundo y medio en el camino de luna-Tierra, eso para vídeo y telemetría. Más otro casi segundo y medio para el telecomando de la cámara tierra-Luna. Y eso sin sumar retardos inherentes al procesamiento, circuiteria y mecánica. No lo veo posible. Aún hoy, con la tecnología actual, habría que vincular al proceso algún tipo de IA y seguimiento del módulo en tiempo real y que la cámara haga auto seguimiento para que algo así funcionase. Lo de la operación guiada desde Houston de un cohete que se eleva follado hacia arriba es un moco más de la nasa, casi con toda seguidad.



No te líes con IA y demás. 
Podria ser tan sencillo como saber la velocidad inicial (0), la aceleración y la distancia al objetivo (todo conocido y comprobado). Un sencillo mecanismo automático que eleve el ángulo a una determinada velocidad y solucionado el gran misterio. Se podría hacer incluso con un mecanismo de cuerda de reloj.
Sin embargo, se trató de una serie de órdenes enviadas a la cámara del rover por un tal Ed Fendall en una secuencia temporal determinada. Él mismo lo cuenta aqui:





ed fendall Archives







www.universetoday.com


----------



## OJC (19 Nov 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> el apolo 11 no era una aplicacion practica.



¿Qué estás diciendo?


----------



## Karlos Smith (19 Nov 2022)

Kayros dijo:


> Me gustaría mucho que la próxima llegada a la Luna estuviese dirigida por Pedro Almodovar. Sin Kubrick, debe ser el elegido, por mis muelas.



Y que te llene la luna de travelos?


----------



## sisebuto (19 Nov 2022)

perfectohijoputa dijo:


> Poco se habla de las escenas jugando al golf, corriendo con el coche o dando saltos cantando de algunos astronautas.
> 
> Si nos creemos la versión oficial, llevaban una pesada y compleja mochila que les mantenía frescos, hidratados y oxigenados en un entorno extremadamente hostil con temperaturas de 200C , terreno abrasivo y ausencia de oxígeno. El hecho mismo de estar allí implicaba una misión de riesgo extremo inigualable, incomparable a ninguna otra hazaña humana en la tierra.
> 
> Pero los astronautas usanos saltaban, reían y canturreaban mientras caían al suelo y se recomponían a saltos… tan relajados, como si no tuvieran el más mínimo estrés.




Así es, esos simples detalles deberían bastar para diferenciar la realidad de la ficción. Pero llevamos tantos cientos de miles de horas de programación hollywoodense en nuestras neuronas que cada vez nos cuesta más trabajo entender la realidad. Esa es básicamente la tarea del Imperio de la Ficción.


----------



## OJC (19 Nov 2022)

perfectohijoputa dijo:


> Poco se habla de las escenas jugando al golf, corriendo con el coche o dando saltos cantando de algunos astronautas.
> 
> Si nos creemos la versión oficial, llevaban una pesada y compleja mochila que les mantenía frescos, hidratados y oxigenados en un entorno extremadamente hostil con temperaturas de 200C , terreno abrasivo y ausencia de oxígeno. El hecho mismo de estar allí implicaba una misión de riesgo extremo inigualable, incomparable a ninguna otra hazaña humana en la tierra.
> 
> Pero los astronautas usanos saltaban, reían y canturreaban mientras caían al suelo y se recomponían a saltos… tan relajados, como si no tuvieran el más mínimo estrés.



Lo que pasa es que eran unos tíos con Lo que hay que tener, o como ellos dicen, The right stuff.


----------



## perfectohijoputa (19 Nov 2022)

OJC dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que eran unos tíos con Lo que hay que tener, o como ellos dicen, The right stuff.



Todos. Acertaron con todos. Igual que acertaron con todos los alunizajes y despegues posteriores. Tanta infalibilidad huele un poco no?

Otra cosa que apesta es verles saltar a cámara lenta. Puedo entender que la baja gravedad les haga caer más despacio de lo esperado pero nunca he entendido por qué en los saltos también se elevaban con la misma lentitud.

Lo mismo tienes algún enlace donde también explican eso


----------



## OJC (19 Nov 2022)

perfectohijoputa dijo:


> Todos. Acertaron con todos. Igual que acertaron con todos los alunizajes y despegues posteriores. Tanta infalibilidad huele un poco no?
> 
> Otra cosa que apesta es verles saltar a cámara lenta. Puedo entender que la baja gravedad les haga caer más despacio de lo esperado pero nunca he entendido por qué en los saltos también se elevaban con la misma lentitud.
> 
> Lo mismo tienes algún enlace donde también explican eso





Salto de un astronauta en la Luna.Confirmacion experimental del valor de la gravedad en la Luna


De nada.


----------



## OJC (19 Nov 2022)

Me voy.
Luego seguimos


----------



## sisebuto (19 Nov 2022)

perfectohijoputa dijo:


> Todos. Acertaron con todos. Igual que acertaron con todos los alunizajes y despegues posteriores. Tanta infalibilidad huele un poco no?
> 
> Otra cosa que apesta es verles saltar a cámara lenta. Puedo entender que la baja gravedad les haga caer más despacio de lo esperado pero nunca he entendido por qué en los saltos también se elevaban con la misma lentitud.
> 
> Lo mismo tienes algún enlace donde también explican eso




Un detalle que no podían esconder es la tracción de las piernas. Andar en 1/6 g y conseguir agarre es más problemático de lo que muestran pero los actornautas van arrastrando los pieses y removiendo en el proceso ese regolito sin polvo, porque nunca se levanta polvo aun siendo más de la mitad de tamaño parecido al polvo de talco. A ver cómo iban a simular eso entonces.

Qué decir de la velocidad a que cae la arenilla regolitica de aquellos platós y si no compruébese en el salto de Young. No tenían cables para la arena.





Si vemos, por ejemplo, un partido de vóley playa, la arena siempre sube y cae coordinadamente con los pies del saltador. Arriba la descoodinación es evidente, el regolito cae mucho antes. Dos fuerzas g diferentes.


----------



## perfectohijoputa (19 Nov 2022)

OJC dijo:


> Salto de un astronauta en la Luna.Confirmacion experimental del valor de la gravedad en la Luna
> 
> 
> De nada.



Con este te has lucido


----------



## perfectohijoputa (19 Nov 2022)

sisebuto dijo:


> Un detalle que no podían esconder es la tracción de las piernas. Andar en 1/6 g y conseguir agarre es más problemático de lo que muestran pero los actornautas van arrastrando los pieses y removiendo en el proceso ese regolito sin polvo, porque nunca se levanta polvo aun siendo más de la mitad de tamaño parecido al polvo de talco. A ver cómo iban a simular eso entonces.
> 
> Qué decir de la velocidad a que cae la arenilla regolitica dea quellos platós y si no compróbese en el salto de Young. No tenían cables para la arena.
> 
> ...



Canta demasiado eso.

Del tema polvo sobre las patas del Eagle y eso ya habéis hablado?


----------



## sisebuto (19 Nov 2022)

perfectohijoputa dijo:


> Canta demasiado eso.
> 
> Del tema polvo sobre las patas del Eagle y eso ya habéis hablado?




Eso ya es un clásico, la ausencia de señales del cohetazo sobre la capa de polvo regolito bajo el LM. Pero ya te cuentan los nasagufos que ese mismo cohete aireó la arenilla de las plataformas de las patas dejándolas como una patena.

Hasta los del _Popular Mechanics_ se reían del asunto en su número USA de 2018 dedicado al 50 aniversario de la gesta.


----------



## perfectohijoputa (19 Nov 2022)

sisebuto dijo:


> Eso ya es un clásico, la ausencia de señales del cohetazo sobre la capa de polvo regolito bajo el LM. Pero ya te cuentan los nasagufos que ese mismo cohete aireó la arenilla de las plataformas de las patas dejándolas como una patena.
> 
> Hasta los del _Popular Mechanics_ se reían del asunto en su número USA de 2018 dedicado al 50 aniversario de la gesta.



Que bueno.

Es difícil opinar sobre cuestiones más técnicas porque aunque uno observa desde el sentido común, luego los listos de esto tienen fórmulas y explicaciones para todo. Pero a mi el instinto me dice que la polvareda no debió de ser pequeña y el módulo estaba limpio y brillante en todos sus ángulos.


----------



## Ace Tone (19 Nov 2022)

OJC dijo:


> No puedes sustituir una memoria cableada tipo core rope por una de estado sólido porque no son compatibles eléctricamente. Ni las tensiones ni los umbrales lógicos son compatibles por lo que esa sustitución "pelo a pelo paco de bar palillero" no funcionaría.
> ¿Mejor así?



Nadie habla de sustituir a pelo las memorias antiguas por unas modernas, pues claro que habría tensiones incompatibles. Hablamos de sustituir todo el sistema antiguo de control electrónico por uno equivalente actual que haga las mismas funciones.

Simplificando, que si el sistema antiguo introduciéndole determinadas instrucciones daba en su salida un 0 lógico, que el sistema moderno introduciéndole las mismas instrucciones también dé como resultado un 0 lógico en su salida. Lo mismo en el caso de que el resultado de determinadas instrucciones diesen como resultado en el sistema antiguo un 1 lógico, pues en el moderno también debe de dar ese 1 lógico en su salida, independientemente de que la tensión que hoy tomamos como un 0 lógico y la tensión que hoy tomamos como un 1 lógico no sea la misma que hace 53 años.

Los estados siguen siendo equivalentes, un 0 y un 1 lógicos siguen teniendo el mismo significado a nivel computacional que entonces, solo habría que adaptar las tensiones de control hacia los dispositivos a controlar mediante interfaces. Además, el sistema computacional moderno consumiría mucha menos energía que el de aquella época.


----------



## imutes (19 Nov 2022)

OJC dijo:


> Me da que hay gente que sí que lo ha entendido.



Pues sí, más bien diría que TODOS lo hemos entendido. Y muy bien además.

Un tipo de la NASA nos cuenta que no vamos a la Luna PORQUE YA NO TENEMOS TECNOLOGÍA PARA HACERLO. Es de locos pero tú nos cuentas que efectivamente ya no tenemos tecnología para ir a la Luna porque no podemos recrear la antigua tecnología.



OJC dijo:


> Vamos a aclarar algo.
> Cuando se dice que la tecnología no existe lo que se está diciendo es que la tecnología con la que se trabajó hace más de 50 años es tan obsoleta que no es utilizable actualmente porque no tendría sentido alguno recurrir ella para fabricar un vehículo.
> Un pequeño ejemplo. Esto es un módulo de memoria empleado en el ordenador de guiado del módulo de mando.
> 
> ...




NADIE, insisto, NADIE pretende recrear el antiguo supuesto viaje, lo que se pretende es simplemente volver a la Luna usando la mejor tecnología actual + toda la experiencia acumulada en 50 años en vuelos espaciales.

Si alguien nos dijera que ya no podemos viajar a America porque ya no tenemos tecnología que usó Colón para hacerlo, la respuesta sería la misma que ha dado el foro: que eso es una gilipollez. Ahora podemos ir a America mucho más rapido, seguro, de muchas formas diferentes y mucho más barato (al alcance de cualquier currito)

Y eso sería lo aplicable para volver a la Luna: más rapido, seguro, con mejores métodos y más barato.



OJC dijo:


> Pues están en ello.



Ah! Eres un hombre de fe, observo.

Bien visto.
¡Imagínate que alguien afirmara que ya no podemos hacer vuelos a motor de distancia mayor a 260m porque la tecnología que utilizaron los hermanos Wright ya no está disponible 

¡Menudo cachondeo!

.


----------



## Raulisimo (19 Nov 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Bien visto.
> ¡Imagínate que alguien afirmara que ya no podemos hacer vuelos a motor de distancia mayor a 260m porque la tecnología que utilizaron *los hermanos Wright *ya no está disponible
> 
> ¡Menudo cachondeo!
> ...




O como yo decía en LA PÁGINA 3, como si ya no pudiéramos ir a América porque ya *"no tenemos la tecnología"* *para hacer carabelas...*












Hay que reírse...

No queda más remedio.


----------



## Ritalapollera (19 Nov 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Murió Von Braun y la NASA se convirtió en una puta mierda viviendo de las rentas de lo hecho por ese hombre y su equipo traído de Alemania.
> 
> Qué penoso.



Creo que la propia NASA acaba de confirmar que todo era mentira.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Raulisimo (19 Nov 2022)

Tenéis que verla...

Esto ya nos lo dijeron *en 1977.

*


----------



## Ritalapollera (19 Nov 2022)

toroloco dijo:


> Esa tecnología se perdió, habría que hacer una nueva nave desde 0



Pero lo dices en serio? No podéis ser más gilipollas jajajajajajajajaja

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ritalapollera (19 Nov 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> No se va a la luna porqué los americanos apenas se interesan por la ciencia ,este foro es una pequeña muestra de lo se cuece por las neuronas del personal hoy en día.
> En los años 60 el interés tanto por el espacio como por vencer a los rusos era tal que había clubes de aficionados a los cohetes por todo Estados Unidos, publicaciones y millones de personas al tanto de los avances .
> ¿Quien se interesa por estas cosas hoy en día?
> Apenas un puñado de frikis y eso en USA, porqué en países como este el interés es cero o -10 visto el nivel de los comentarios.



Jojojojojo claro que sí SUBNORMAL HDLGP 

Sabes a qué me ha recordado tu comentario de retrasado covidiota??? A este otro: "Se han podido desarrollar las vacunas en tan poco tiempo por los medios e interés puestos en ello"

No te olvides de pedir cita para la cuarta, SUBNORMAL 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ritalapollera (19 Nov 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> *sois conscientes de las estupideces que soltais?
> *
> 
> Tenemos internet , coches autonomos , GPS, coches electricos , Darpa haciendo humanoides, cohetes de reentrada automatica, terapias geneticas, planificando red de satelites, desviar asteroides, telescopios que vemos el origen del universo, poniendo sondas en sitios inimaginables...
> ...



Pero te das cuenta de lo gilipollas que sois?????

En serio te crees la excusa de que el perro se ha comido los apuntes...en serio?????

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ritalapollera (19 Nov 2022)

toroloco dijo:


> Me refiero a que las naves se diseñan para cada mision.
> 
> Lo que llevó aquéllas naves al espacio ya no existe ni las personas que las diseñaron.



Competís entre los covidiotas a ver quien dice la chorrada más grande??????? Fueron varias veces a la Luna, no estamos hablando de ir a Jupiter, sino de volver a hacer algo de hace 50 años...

Tu última frase es para enmarcar en el museo de los borregos covidiotas.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ritalapollera (19 Nov 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Menudo hilobasura, qué montaña de cuñadeces conspiralerdas que habéis apilado por no saber ni dónde tenéis la minga, hatajo de burros.
> 
> En fin, a lo que se refiere ese ingeniero es a que *EEUU ya no posee la infraestructura industrial para hacer cohetes como el Saturn V*. Es lo que pasa cuando te tiras medio siglo sin necesitarlos y mandando todas las fábricas a China.
> 
> ...



Jajajajajajajajaja otro SUBNORMAL covidiota que se ha tragado lo de que el perro se ha comido los apuntes 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ritalapollera (19 Nov 2022)

Malvender dijo:


> Es que sale un poco caro el asunto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El ministerio de igualdad cuesta 20.000 millones de euros, no te has enterado aún????

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ritalapollera (19 Nov 2022)

petete44 dijo:


> El experto insistió en que este tipo de misiones espaciales conlleva demasiado tiempo y dinero. De hecho, un informe de la Oficina del Inspector General de la NASA estima que el programa habrá requerido 93,000 millones de dólares para 2025. Artemis: fechas, planes y todo lo que sabemos sobre la misión para volver a llevar al hombre a la Luna



Jajajajajajajajaja pero so se gastan mil veces más en feminismo, qué gilipolleces estáis contando????

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## OJC (20 Nov 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Nadie habla de sustituir a pelo las memorias antiguas por unas modernas, pues claro que habría tensiones incompatibles. Hablamos de sustituir todo el sistema antiguo de control electrónico por uno equivalente actual que haga las mismas funciones.
> 
> Simplificando, que si el sistema antiguo introduciéndole determinadas instrucciones daba en su salida un 0 lógico, que el sistema moderno introduciéndole las mismas instrucciones también dé como resultado un 0 lógico en su salida. Lo mismo en el caso de que el resultado de determinadas instrucciones diesen como resultado en el sistema antiguo un 1 lógico, pues en el moderno también debe de dar ese 1 lógico en su salida, independientemente de que la tensión que hoy tomamos como un 0 lógico y la tensión que hoy tomamos como un 1 lógico no sea la misma que hace 53 años.
> 
> Los estados siguen siendo equivalentes, un 0 y un 1 lógicos siguen teniendo el mismo significado a nivel computacional que entonces, solo habría que adaptar las tensiones de control hacia los dispositivos a controlar mediante interfaces. Además, el sistema computacional moderno consumiría mucha menos energía que el de aquella época.



Te copio lo que le contesté a Papo de luz ya que veo que la argumentación va en la misma línea:


"Me alegra ver que nos vamos poniendo de acuerdo.

Venga, vamos a cambiar todos los sistemas electrónicos: dispositivos de mando y señalización, HMI, pantallas de visualización, etc. Tiene mucho sentido lo que apuntas porque no tendria sentido hacer coexistir sistemas eléctricos/electrónicos de los 60 con los del siglo XXI. Esto, evidentemente incluye los sistemas informáticos, tanto en la parte de hardware como en la de software porque el hardware es electrónica y el software está íntimamente unido a aquel.

Apuntas a mantener otras partes del Apolo 11 sin modificar. 
¿A qué partes te refieres? ¿a los sistemas de guiado? No creo. Son electrónica e informática principalmente. 
¿A los de soporte vital? Difícil también. Los Apolo funcionaban con atmósfera de oxígeno puro, así que no creo que vayas por ahí. 
¿Propulsión? Bueno, tú mismo ya dices que han mejorado muchísimo en estos años. ¿Renunciarías a esas ventajas en tu nave remodelada?
No sé, dime tú qué sistemas mantendrías en el "neo Apolo".

Lo que no veo tan claro es lo que apuntas a que sería sumamente barato hacerlo. 
Estas pensando en cambiar los principales sistemas de la nave y eso, barato no es. Tienes que invertir en diseño, pruebas, homologaciones y mil pasos más que son inherentes a la magnitud del proyecto.

Allá al principio de los 2000 estuve por motivos de trabajo en el Centro de Astrobiología del INTA. Estaban trabajando en un subsistema de un pequeño satélite de investigación y me comentaron lo complicado que resultaba cambiar un simple tornillo en cualquier componente de un satélite. Infinidad de pruebas y homologaciones carísimas todas ellas que hacía ímproba la tarea de diseño de cualquier componente o sistema aeroespacial. Con los aviones pasa algo parecido.
No es fácil ni sencillo cambiar un componente en un sistema que ya funciona; imagínate lo que es cambiar el sistema entero."
Si la contestación es mas completa de lo que se entendería por tu propuesta, es porque la argumentación de Papo era algo más amplia. 
Pero básicamente, es lo mismo.


----------



## Kurten (20 Nov 2022)

PACO_DE_LUZ

Saludos


----------



## ShellShock (20 Nov 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Creo que la propia NASA acaba de confirmar que todo era mentira.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Lo de la Luna no sé si será verdad o no, pero que los que sabían hacer cohetes (y lo demostraron con los V2 durante la guerra) eran Von Braun y su equipo de ingenieros alemanes está muy claro. Sin ellos igual estaban todavía intentando poner satélites en órbita.


----------



## OJC (20 Nov 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Pues sí, más bien diría que TODOS lo hemos entendido. Y muy bien además.
> .



Me da que no lo has pillado, pero te lo vuelvo a contar una vez más. 


imutes dijo:


> Un tipo de la NASA nos cuenta que no vamos a la Luna PORQUE YA NO TENEMOS TECNOLOGÍA PARA HACERLO. Es de locos pero tú nos cuentas que efectivamente ya no tenemos tecnología para ir a la Luna porque no podemos recrear la antigua tecnología.



La tecnología que en los años 60 se empleó para ir a la Luna está obsoleta. Te he puesto algunos ejemplos de componentes obsoletos que formaban parte del diseño original y he explicado por qué no se puede simplemente coger los planos antiguos y, o bien recrearlos o bien hacer sustituciones de determinados componentes. 
Por otra parte, no existen máquinas modernas diseñadas para el objetivo de ir a la Luna. 
Lo que hace falta es diseñar una máquina capaz de hacerlo. ¿Se puede aprender de las experiencias pasadas? Por supuesto, pero la realidad es que a día de hoy no te puedes subir a un cohete y largarte a la Luna. 



imutes dijo:


> Si alguien nos dijera que ya no podemos viajar a America porque ya no tenemos tecnología que usó Colón para hacerlo, la respuesta sería la misma que ha dado el foro: que eso es una gilipollez. Ahora podemos ir a America mucho más rapido, seguro, de muchas formas diferentes y mucho más barato (al alcance de cualquier currito)
> 
> Y eso sería lo aplicable para volver a la Luna: más rapido, seguro, con mejores métodos y más barato.
> .




No me has entendido el símil del viaje de Colón. 
También te lo vuelvo a explicar:
Si despues del hacer media docena de viajes a América se hubiera visto que allí no había nada que rascar, no se hubiera vuelto a ir, y la navegación se hubiera circunscrito a la de cabotaje, a día de hoy no tendríamos un barco capaz de ir a América. Probablemente tendríamos en algún museo los planos de las carabelas, pero como ya hemos visto, no sería razonable construirlas para ir otra vez allí.
¿Que habría que hacer? Pues diseñar un barco con los requerimientos de la navegación de altura para poder cruzar el Atlántico utilizando la tecnología actual y la experiencia en navegación DE CABOTAJE. Pero hay que tener claro que con los barcos de cabotaje no podríamos emprender el viaje.
Y ahí es donde estamos.
¿Lo has entendido ahora?




imutes dijo:


> Bien visto.
> ¡Imagínate que alguien afirmara que ya no podemos hacer vuelos a motor de distancia mayor a 260m porque la tecnología que utilizaron los hermanos Wright ya no está disponible
> 
> ¡Menudo cachondeo!
> ...



Aquí tu argumento falla porque después del vuelo de 260 metros de los hermanos Wright se hicieron vuelos cada vez a más distancia.

Con la exploración espacial no ocurrió así. Después del vuelo de los Apolo (la Luna está a casi 400.000 km), no se hicieron vuelos tripulados a más distancia.

Los vuelos posteriores fueron a menor distancia, ya que no se ha llegado más allá de los 500-600 km. 

Por lo tanto, aunque como chascarrillo para deleite de forofos conspiranoicos pudiera servir, como argumento es flojo a la vez de sofista.


----------



## OJC (20 Nov 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Tenéis que verla...
> 
> Esto ya nos lo dijeron *en 1977.
> 
> *



SPIDERMAN también tiene película (varias) y no existe.
SUPERMAN creo que tampoco. También tiene muchas pelis.


----------



## imutes (20 Nov 2022)

OJC dijo:


> Me da que no lo has pillado



¡Y tanto que sí!



OJC dijo:


> La tecnología que en los años 60 se empleó para ir a la Luna está obsoleta



¡Exacto! A nadie se le ocurriría tratar de replicarla cuando la actual tecnología es muchísimo mejor, más ligera y más barata.



OJC dijo:


> Por otra parte, no existen máquinas modernas diseñadas para el objetivo de ir a la Luna.



En 1962, cuando Kennedy prometió llegar a la Luna, apenas si existía _tecnología espacial _y sin embargo en solo 7 años supuestamente se plantaron allí. Con 50 años más de _experiencia espacial _y supuestamente habiendo realizado ya varios viajes alunizando y regresando (conociendo el terreno ¿o debería decir luneo?) realizar un nuevo viaje a la Luna debería ser cuestión de algunos meses de preparación. Decir que no podemos ir porque ya no tenemos tecnología -es decir, capacidad técnica- para hacerlo es un disparate.




OJC dijo:


> No me has entendido el símil del viaje de Colón.
> También te lo vuelvo a explicar:
> Si despues del hacer media docena de viajes a América se hubiera visto que allí no había nada que rascar, no se hubiera vuelto a ir, y la navegación se hubiera circunscrito a la de cabotaje, a día de hoy no tendríamos un barco capaz de ir a América. Probablemente tendríamos en algún museo los planos de las carabelas, pero como ya hemos visto, no sería razonable construirlas para ir otra vez allí.



Ni las carabelas ni la naos fueron diseñadas para hacer viajes transatlanticos, obviamente, sin embargo fueron capaces de hacerlo. Cualquier mejora en los diseños de nuevas naves y sistemas de navegación supondrían mayor ventaja que la que tuvo la flotilla de Colón. Además contaríamos con las cartas marinas, diarios de a bordo, conocimiento del clima. corrientes, vientos etc etc. de los viajes colombinos previos... no, no necesitamos para nada las naves originales. Conclusión, montar una nueva expedición a América habría sido mucho más fácil en todo sentido que la que enfrento Colón. Para la _Luna _apliquese rlmismo principio.

.


----------



## PasoLeati (20 Nov 2022)

Un recuerdo para las playmates que fueron a la Luna con el 12.


----------



## PEPEYE (20 Nov 2022)

Yo no tengo dudas de que , quizas por casualidad, el hombre llego a la luna, otra cosa es que todas las fotografias pertenezcan a esa mision


----------



## OJC (20 Nov 2022)

imutes dijo:


> ¡Y tanto que sí!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Capacidad técnica para diseñar tenemos. Lo que no tenemos es el diseño ni la nave. ¿Por qué? Porque nadie ha puesto pasta para ello. Bueno, ahora parece que están en ello con la Artemis.



imutes dijo:


> Ni las carabelas ni la naos fueron diseñadas para hacer viajes transatlanticos, obviamente, sin embargo fueron capaces de hacerlo. Cualquier mejora en los diseños de nuevas naves y sistemas de navegación supondrían mayor ventaja que la que tuvo la flotilla de Colón. Además contaríamos con las cartas marinas, diarios de a bordo, conocimiento del clima. corrientes, vientos etc etc. de los viajes colombinos previos... no, no necesitamos para nada las naves originales. Conclusión, montar una nueva expedición a América habría sido mucho más fácil en todo sentido que la que enfrento Colón. Para la _Luna _apliquese rlmismo principio.
> 
> .



Con un pequeño detalle. 
Echándole huevos, Colón cogió unos barcos que no estaban diseñados para la navegación transoceánica y se plantó en América. 
Hoy en día, por muchos huevos que le eches no puedes coger una nave de las que van a la estación espacial internacional y marcharte a la Luna. 
¿Que hay un know how aprovechable del proyecto Apolo? Por supuesto. Lo que no tenemos es una nave ni ha habido financiación ni ganas para hacerla en estos 50 años. 
Ahora parece que sí. A ver qué tal con la Artemis


----------



## perfectohijoputa (20 Nov 2022)

PasoLeati dijo:


> Un recuerdo para las playmates que fueron a la Luna con el 12.



jojojojojoo pero esto es en serio?! Jajajaj cosas del right stuff desoh!


----------



## perfectohijoputa (20 Nov 2022)

Vamos a seguir usando el sentido común:

Creámonos que la parte técnica, por una cuestión de obsolescencia y tal, hay que rehacerla toda y eso lleva tiempo. Ok.

Ahora, la parte teórica, analicemos brevemente las etapas de Artemisa:

1. a ver si somos capaces de despegar y darle una vuelta a la luna, una sola, y aprovechar su impulso gravitacional para volver a la tierra. (Los papeluchos donde se explicaba eso se han perdido y nadie se acuerda). Quien va en la nave? Tenemos the right stuff? Si, dos muñecos.

2. a ver si podemos hacer lo mismo con dos tipos vivos dentro, a ver si aguantan el viaje y la misma vueltecita a la luna. Pero no habéis ido ya 14 veces cabrones? ….se nos ha olvidado cómo les fue y tal, the righ stuff resulto que no tenia memoria casi.

3. a ver si podemos ir allí con un negro y una tía y que alunicen las criaturas… a ver si nos sale, que ya no hay stuff right desoh como los de antes, ahora son unos flojos woke y cualquier cosa puede pasar


----------



## Falnesatar (20 Nov 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (20 Nov 2022)

OJC dijo:


> SPIDERMAN también tiene película (varias) y no existe.
> SUPERMAN creo que tampoco. También tiene muchas pelis.



¿Y zapatos?

¿Tú tienes zapatos...?


----------



## PasoLeati (20 Nov 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> ¿Y zapatos?
> 
> ¿Tú tienes zapatos...?




Para caminar sobre la Luna, antes de salir del LEM, los astronautas Apollo se ponían unos fundas especiales sobre las botas del traje espacial.

La suela de las fundas era listada, obsérvense los pieses de Aldrin saliendo del LEM, fotografiado por Armstrong:








A la derecha (con puntera azul) las fundas para paseo lunar:














BTW esas fundas se quedaron en la Luna, para ahorrarle peso a la fase de ascenso del LEM.

.


----------



## Raulisimo (20 Nov 2022)

PasoLeati dijo:


> BTW esas fundas se quedaron en la Luna,* para ahorrarle peso *a la fase de ascenso del LEM.
> 
> .





Claro, claro, con ese peso no podía despegar... Pero sí pudieron cargar cientos de kilos de rocas lunares para luego irlas regalando a diversos dirigentes...

Me has convencido. 

Sácame un billete para el próximo despegue. ¿Vale? 
Ah... no.... que ya no va a haber más...

*Porque han perdido la tecnología... *

¡Qué pena!


----------



## PasoLeati (20 Nov 2022)

Aquí hay una lista con todo el cacharramen que el Apollo 11 dejó en Mare Tranquilitatis:

*Archeological Inventory at Tranquility Base*


El peso es crítico para bajar de y subir a órbita, y se mira con lupa por la cuenta que nos trae.

.


----------



## Raulisimo (20 Nov 2022)

Apuntadme para el próximo viaje.







*Cuando encuentren la tecnología y eso...*


----------



## pamplinero (20 Nov 2022)

Todo objeto inutil no se lleva de vuelta. Sobre todo por peso y espacio. Y si unas botas ya no sirven, se dejan para dejar espacio a otras cosas si necesarias por poco espacio o peso que ocupen, porque todo cuenta y suma. De sentido comun. Pero una mente-paco jamas lo va a querer entender.


----------



## OJC (20 Nov 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> ¿Y zapatos?
> 
> ¿Tú tienes zapatos...?



Nivelazo.
Algunos conspiranoicos sois la pera.
Veo que ya te ha contestado.


----------



## Felson (20 Nov 2022)

El verdadero problema es que tenemos tecnología para hacer muchas cosas, pero no las hacemos porque no dan beneficios para algunos, aunque fueran beneficiosas para la humanidad (para todos, todas y todes...).


----------



## Raulisimo (20 Nov 2022)

OJC dijo:


> Nivelazo.
> Algunos conspiranoicos sois la pera.
> Veo que ya te ha contestado.



Avísame para el siguiente viaje, por favor. No me extraña que te creyeras lo del "coronavirus".


----------



## Raulisimo (20 Nov 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1263559









Es que es buenísimo.

Y todavía pretenden que les tomemos en serio.


----------



## OJC (20 Nov 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Avísame para el siguiente viaje, por favor. No me extraña que te creyeras lo del "coronavirus".



Estate atento a la prensa.



Raulisimo dijo:


> Es que es buenísimo.
> 
> Y todavía pretenden que les tomemos en serio.



Tranquilo.
Nadie pretende que tú te tomes eso en serio. 
Eres irrelevante.


----------



## Liebreblanca (20 Nov 2022)

Dicen que solo dos personas conocen la fórmula de la Coca-Cola, y tienen prohibido viajar en el mismo avión por si se estrella, no vayamos a quedarnos sin Coca-Cola para siempre. Pero la mayor gesta en la historia de la humanidad, en vez de guardar fotos, videos, cuadernos, etc, como oro en paño, con varias copias en distintos lugares por si hay un incendio o terremoto, pues no. Todo se ha perdido y no pueden encontrarlo


----------



## Ritalapollera (20 Nov 2022)

OJC dijo:


> Estate atento a la prensa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al igual que tú, pero él al menos no es SUBNORMAL 


Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rescatador (20 Nov 2022)

No es bueno plantear hipótesis, esto lo han dicho en la tele los científicos que estuvieron involucrados en el proyecto.

Entrevistan en Tele 5 a científico que siguió en directo desde la base española de la NASA el alunizaje y se enfada al oir las hipótesis de montaje


----------



## Papo de luz (20 Nov 2022)

A veces se dice desde sectores oficialistas que es más difícil orquestar una mentira que involucre a millones de personas que viajar realmente a la Luna. Pero tras la plandemia yo no lo tengo tan claro.


----------



## Falnesatar (20 Nov 2022)

Rescatador dijo:


> No es bueno plantear hipótesis, esto lo han dicho en la tele los científicos que estuvieron involucrados en el proyecto.
> 
> Entrevistan en Tele 5 a científico que siguió en directo desde la base española de la NASA el alunizaje y se enfada al oir las hipótesis de montaje



En ese hilo le dan sopas con onda al ejperto de la magufada que suponen los argumentos de indignadete que no aporta ninguna prueba.

Muy interesantes los comentarios del hilo.


----------



## imutes (20 Nov 2022)

OJC dijo:


> Capacidad técnica para diseñar tenemos.



Estás retorciendo el significado de lo expresado por el tipo e la NASA para justificar lo injusificable:

"The problem is we don't have the tecnology to do that anymore."
"The problem is we don't have the tecnology to do that anymore."
"The problem is *we don't have the tecnology to do that anymore*."

*"El problema es que ya no tenemos la tecnología para hacer eso más."*




OJC dijo:


> ahora parece que están en ello con la Artemis.



Lo de la Artemis está por ver, no soy de creer en promesas. En todo caso esta previsto que la Artemis hiciere lo más fácil; ir y volver de la Luna sin tripulación y sin alunizar, Veremos si consiguen aunque sea solo eso.



OJC dijo:


> Colón cogió unos barcos que no estaban diseñados para la navegación transoceánica



Pero la navegación a vela estaba tan desarrollada que permitía navegar contra el viento que es lo más importante para adentrarse en el oceano. Lo importante es el conocimiento de la navegaciñon a vela no la construcción de naos o carabelas. Obviamente la navegación motorizada aún facilita más la navegación etc. A mayor desarrollo mayor facilidad.

.


----------



## OJC (21 Nov 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Estás retorciendo el significado de lo expresado por el tipo e la NASA para justificar lo injusificable:
> 
> "The problem is we don't have the tecnology to do that anymore."
> "The problem is we don't have the tecnology to do that anymore."
> ...



Pues justo lo que digo. No tenemos naves modernas y con las antiguas ya hemos visto que no es razonable hacerlo.
Eso no quita que se esté desarrollando tecnología moderna aplicada al viaje. 
De hecho, la Artemis está en ello.





imutes dijo:


> Lo de la Artemis está por ver, no soy de creer en promesas. En todo caso esta previsto que la Artemis hiciere lo más fácil; ir y volver de la Luna sin tripulación y sin alunizar, Veremos si consiguen aunque sea solo eso.



Estamos a pocos días de ello. 
Ojalá vaya bien.


imutes dijo:


> Pero la navegación a vela estaba tan desarrollada que permitía navegar contra el viento que es lo más importante para adentrarse en el oceano. Lo importante es el conocimiento de la navegaciñon a vela no la construcción de naos o carabelas. Obviamente la navegación motorizada aún facilita más la navegación etc. A mayor desarrollo mayor facilidad.
> 
> .



Pues en el viaje a la Luna, por mucho que sepas de navegación, como no tengas una nave que te mantenga vivo, lo tienes crudo.
&


----------



## imutes (21 Nov 2022)

OJC dijo:


> Pues justo lo que digo.



No, justo lo contrario de lo que dices. Según el tipo deja bien claro, ya no tenemos tecnología para volver hacer eso más.

Si yo quisiera un traje a medida ¿podría aducir mi sastre que no dispone de tecnología para hacérmelo porque habría que hacer uno nuevo?
¡Es de locos!

Lo de la Artemis, si funcionare, haría solo el trayecto de ida y vuelta y sin tripulación que es lo más fácil. Estaría lejísimos de poner y rescatar a un hombre en la Luna. ¡Lejísimos!

.


----------



## Plinio Sexto (21 Nov 2022)

"Proyecto Apolo". Buenas fotos. Un regalo de mi madre en 1970. Editado en 1969. Lo he conservado hasta hoy. Ha resistido diez o quince mudanzas, una mili, un incendio y un par de matrimonios... Y me pregunto: ¿Qué carajo dicen que perdieron esos de la NASA?


----------



## bambum (21 Nov 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> El software, compiladores y las CPUs de la epoca no son compatibles con el Hardware que se fabrica ahora.
> De hecho los compiladores y ensambladores de codigo de entonces (de 8 bits o incluso menos) no sean compatibles con las CPUs y el hardware que se fabrican ahora. Y no existe ya industria ni maquinaria para fabricar esos chips ni gente con esos conocimientos.
> 
> Sale mas barato, facil y rapido desarrollar de nuevo ese software con los estandares actuales.



Para emular una mierda de 8 bits no tienes que fabricar nada. Te basta con el chip del despertador.


----------



## OJC (21 Nov 2022)

imutes dijo:


> No, justo lo contrario de lo que dices. Según el tipo deja bien claro, ya no tenemos tecnología para volver hacer eso más.
> .



¿Y tú me acusas de retorcer lo que dice?
¿Sostienes que el hombre dice que ya no vamos a tener tecnología para hacer eso nunca más? ¿cómo podría asegurar tal cosa? ¿conoce acaso el futuro? ¿creerías a alguien capaz de hacer una afirmación tan categorica? ¿ no será más bien que no has pillado el matiz?




imutes dijo:


> Si yo quisiera un traje a medida ¿podría aducir mi sastre que no dispone de tecnología para hacérmelo porque habría que hacer uno nuevo?
> ¡Es de locos!
> .



Puede que sea de locos. 
Yo, al menos, no sé qué quieres decir.



imutes dijo:


> Lo de la Artemis, si funcionare, haría solo el trayecto de ida y vuelta y sin tripulación que es lo más fácil. Estaría lejísimos de poner y rescatar a un hombre en la Luna. ¡Lejísimos!
> 
> .



Paso a paso. 
Como debe ser.


----------



## pamplinero (21 Nov 2022)

bambum dijo:


> Para emular una mierda de 8 bits no tienes que fabricar nada. Te basta con el chip del despertador.



Pero el juego de instrucciones puede que no sea el mismo. De hecho, dificilmente lo sera.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (21 Nov 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Nadie habla de sustituir a pelo las memorias antiguas por unas modernas, pues claro que habría tensiones incompatibles. Hablamos de sustituir todo el sistema antiguo de control electrónico por uno equivalente actual que haga las mismas funciones.
> 
> Simplificando, que si el sistema antiguo introduciéndole determinadas instrucciones daba en su salida un 0 lógico, que el sistema moderno introduciéndole las mismas instrucciones también dé como resultado un 0 lógico en su salida. Lo mismo en el caso de que el resultado de determinadas instrucciones diesen como resultado en el sistema antiguo un 1 lógico, pues en el moderno también debe de dar ese 1 lógico en su salida, independientemente de que la tensión que hoy tomamos como un 0 lógico y la tensión que hoy tomamos como un 1 lógico no sea la misma que hace 53 años.
> 
> Los estados siguen siendo equivalentes, un 0 y un 1 lógicos siguen teniendo el mismo significado a nivel computacional que entonces, solo habría que adaptar las tensiones de control hacia los dispositivos a controlar mediante interfaces. Además, el sistema computacional moderno consumiría mucha menos energía que el de aquella época.



La lógica digital, que es sobre lo que estáis discutiendo, NO es el problema. Lo que importan son los algoritmos y los datos. Imagino que el software de aquella época tendría decenas de miles de línea de código en FORTRAN.


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (21 Nov 2022)

El puto zorro cabrón dijo:


> Se utilizan gases de reacción espontánea que apenas dejan humo, ni vapor de agua (que es lo que sueles ver en los cohetes de tierra). Estos además se expanden tan rápido en el vacío que los hacen aún más invisibles. Y además, es un motor muy pequeño, entre la ligereza de la nave y la baja gravedad.
> 
> Por eso dejan las patas con el deposito y motor de alunizaje. El motor más pesado y el depósito para el aterrizaje se quedan atrás. Esta parte es simplemente más pesada porque tenía que llevar tanto su peso como elpeso de la fase de despegue.
> 
> ...



Se agradece leer una opinión informada, para variar.

El negacionismo de las misiones Apollo es sencillo, se basa en un único argumento, del que tenemos abundantes muestras en este hilo:

"No lo entiendo, así que es mentira".

Si uno se molesta en informarse y aplica la navaja de Ockham, la cosa es bastante evidente...

Opción sí, fue real: ¿cómo lo hicieron? ¿qué hicieron? ¿por qué lo hicieron? ¿por qué se dejó de ir? Hay infinidad de documentación explicando qué máquinas se construyeron y sus diseños, qué procedimientos se siguieron, registros, telemetría, informes de misión, informes financieros, auditorías, libros de investigadores que han revisado de arriba a abajo las misiones Apollo. Nadie, en más de 50 años, ha encontrado una incoherencia.

Opción no, no fue real, fue fake: ¿cómo lo simularon? Nada. Cero sugerencias de cómo solventaron los retos técnicos que algo así supondría, más complejos que ir de verdad a la Luna. Cero testimonios, decenas de miles de personas trabajando en ello y cero filtraciones. ¿La URSS no se dio cuenta? ¿El resto de agencias espaciales tampoco? (fotos recientes de sondas indias de los módulos de descenso, por ejemplo). Pues nada, es que fue una conspiración mundial en la que estaban hasta los currantes de Robledo de Chavela.


----------



## skan (21 Nov 2022)

Tienen tecnología para ir a Marte y no la van a tener para ir a la Luna, menuda chorrada.


----------



## imutes (21 Nov 2022)

OJC dijo:


> ¿Y tú me acusas de retorcer lo que dice?



Esto es lo que dice:

"The problem is *we don't have the tecnology to do that anymore*." 

Y efectivamente, afirmo, es un disparate. Como el símil del sastre aunque tú no lo entiendas.



Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> Nadie, en más de 50 años, ha encontrado una incoherencia.



Las grabaciones originales borradas para grabar no se que chorrada encima, la piedra lunar falsa entregada por Armstrong al primer ministro holandés que resulto ser madera fosilizada, las rocas lunares perdidas etc etc etc, 

Solo esos 3 ejemplos ¿te parecen poco significativos?

Lo que no me me creo es que ni tú ni nadie haya revisado toda supuesta información que detallas y que pueda corroborar que todo encaja.

Ser esceptico implica no dar nada por supuesto. Yo soy escéptico.

.


----------



## OJC (21 Nov 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Esto es lo que dice:
> 
> "The problem is *we don't have the tecnology to do that anymore*."
> 
> Y efectivamente, afirmo, es un disparate. Como el símil del sastre aunque tú no lo entiendas.



Puede ser que el símil no sea tan válido y evidente como tú crees, pero tampoco me contestas a lo que te pregunto acerca de si realmente te crees que el hombre quiere decir que "ya no vamos a tener la tecnología mas" [nunca más]. Sinceramente creo que te agarras a un clavo ardiendo para no hundirte más.


imutes dijo:


> Las grabaciones originales borradas para grabar no se que chorrada encima, la piedra lunar falsa entregada por Armstrong al primer ministro holandés que resulto ser madera fosilizada, las rocas lunares perdidas etc etc etc,
> 
> Solo esos 3 ejemplos ¿te parecen poco significativos?
> 
> ...



Respecto de la roca lunar entregada por Armstrong al primer ministro holandés pasa por alto el que entre la entrega de la roca y la verificación de que lo que se analiza tiempo espués pasaron varios años y MUCHAS MANOS. Con la escépticos que sois para algunas cosas no sé cómo admitís como prueba un objeto que no siguió ninguna cadena de custodia. Dicho de otra manera: ¿cómo sabéis que nadie dio el cambiazo a la piedra? 
¿Hay más de 380 kg de rocas lunares traídas por los Apolo y te agarras a un pisapapeles (que era el cachito del hplandes) para descartar tanta piedra?
Nuevo clavo ardiendo.

El escepticismo de clavo ardiendo es mas obcecación que búsqueda de la verdad, pero cada uno se agarra a lo que quiere (o puede).


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (21 Nov 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Las grabaciones originales borradas para grabar no se que chorrada encima



Que después de muchos años se hayan perdido cintas de telemetría de backup con la señal de tv original no es una incoherencia. 

Solo algo que demuestra que en la Nasa trabajan seres humanos.



imutes dijo:


> , la piedra lunar falsa entregada por Armstrong al primer ministro holandés que resulto ser madera fosilizada,



Ni "fue entregada por Armstrong", ni nada indica que fuera donada por la Nasa:









9.8 How come the Moon rock donated to Holland is fake?


IN A NUTSHELL: Because it’s not a NASA Moon rock. Everything points to a mistake or to a hoax orchestrated by two Dutch artists in 2006. N...




www.moonhoaxdebunked.com





*IN A NUTSHELL:* _Because it’s not a NASA Moon rock. Everything points to a mistake or to a hoax orchestrated by two Dutch artists in 2006. NASA has never authenticated the “rock” (there are no documents tracing its origins), it’s far too big to be a donated lunar sample, _




imutes dijo:


> las rocas lunares perdidas



A saber. Seguramente estarán en colecciones privadas de gente con pasta. Tampoco es una incoherencia.




imutes dijo:


> Lo que no me me creo es que ni tú ni nadie haya revisado toda supuesta información que detallas y que pueda corroborar que todo encaja.
> 
> Ser esceptico implica no dar nada por supuesto. Yo soy escéptico.



Tampoco creo que una sola persona haya revisado toda esa información. 

Pero miles de personas, a lo largo de 50 años, hemos leído y revisado muchos fragmentos, algunos de forma amateur, otros de forma académica (tesis de doctorado recreando las "supuestas" trayectorias y otros aspectos de la misión con ordenadores modernos, por ejemplo), estudios hechos por otras agencias espaciales, por ejemplo los japoneses, que usaron las fotos de las misiones Apollo para comprobar la validez de las mediciones topográficas de su sonda (la Kaguya, si recuerdo bien), comparando las imágenes con fotogrametrías hechas con datos que nadie, ni la Nasa, podía haber hecho antes, y de momento ninguna incoherencia.

Por "incoherencia" me refiero a algo como: se supone que pasaron X horas en un entorno de radiación de intensidad Y, lo cual es imposible porque se sabe que X * Y = dosis de radiación incompatible con la vida, etc. 

Cuentas y números.

Todo lo que hay son opiniones o cosas tipo "y por qué no se siguió yendo", formuladas por gente que no se toma la molestia de hacer un análisis serio del tema.


----------



## Raulisimo (21 Nov 2022)

Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> Se agradece leer una opinión informada, para variar.
> 
> El negacionismo de las misiones Apollo es sencillo, se basa en un único argumento, del que tenemos abundantes muestras en este hilo:
> *
> "No lo entiendo, así que es mentira".*




Qué va...

Si se entiende todo perfectamente.


----------



## PasoLeati (21 Nov 2022)

Para distendir el ambiente, un poco de saludable cachondeo sobre los "cuelgues" que experimentó el Apollo Guidance Computer del LEM durante el primer alunizaje.


----------



## Andr3ws (21 Nov 2022)

Lo del asunto de las cintas perdidas con las grabaciónes es la cosa más burda y estupida que puede haber.
De un evento de tal magnitud, posiblemente la más grande desde el descubrimiento de Ámerica, no puede haber solo una cinta donde se conserve.
Debería de haber cientos de miles de copias repartidas por todo el planeta, en cada cadena de TV, cada gobierno y cada institución científica deberían de tener copias.
Es no más que una excusa barata para intentar tapar un fake, que no se puede mantener por más tiempo. De echo no se mantiene.


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Nov 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (21 Nov 2022)

Reirse de que la LEM estuviera recubierta de "papel de aluminio dorado", es lo mismo que reirse de que la Santa María o la Pinta fueran de madera.

Eran materiales funcionales y nuevos en su época, para el caso de la LEM.

Explicación:

_Algunas partes del LEM estaban envueltas en una manta de varias capas de película __Kaptan__ aluminizada. Dependiendo de dónde se utilizara, la capa exterior podía ser de color amarillo, plateado o ámbar, y generalmente tenía un aspecto de "lámina de oro".
La razón de este aislamiento es que, a la distancia de la Tierra al sol, el principal problema de control térmico de una nave espacial es evitar el sobrecalentamiento. Sin aislamiento, un objeto se calentará hasta unos 250F a la luz del sol y se enfriará hasta unos -250F a la sombra. El aislamiento rechaza gran parte del calor del sol y, en menor medida, frena la pérdida de calor hacia el espacio. Esto permitía a la nave controlar la temperatura ajustando un sublimador de agua para eliminar el calor generado por los equipos de a bordo, sin necesidad de calefacción.

Este sistema se utilizó en el LEM y en los trajes EVA, y se sigue utilizando en la actualidad. El módulo de mando y servicio utilizaba radiadores en lugar del sublimador, y no necesitaba tanto aislamiento. En su lugar, la mayoría de las superficies se pintaban de blanco o se cubrían con una fina capa de película plateada (que puede verse acribillada con burbujas de aire en algunas fotos). Además, el módulo de servicio solía estar enrollado para igualar la calefacción solar.





_


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Nov 2022)

Nenes, sí, efectivamente.

Sois una generación nefasta y subnormalizada, aparte de sin huevos, condenada a ser de las últimas blancas occidentales antes de marronizarse y disolverse para siempre en la sopa de diarrea racial que ya tenemos aquí.

Tener la decencia al menos de no reiros de vuestros abuelos y de los logros que consiguieron con inteligencia y cojones, quedáis aún más en evidencia.


----------



## imutes (21 Nov 2022)

@OJC No inventes, la frase es clara
"The problem is *we don't have the tecnology to do that anymore*." 

No necesita más explicación por mi parte. 

Sobre las rocas lunares perdidas, como veo que no te enteras o lo disimulas muy bien, mira lo que opina Marcus:



Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> A saber. Seguramente estarán en colecciones privadas de gente con pasta.



¡Vaya! Muy coherente, sí pero lo cierto es que han desaparecido.

Lo cierto es que la mayoria nos enteramos que las "rocas lunares" que supuestamente habían traido las misiones Apolo habían desaparecido fue cuando se detectó que en la Luna hay agua. ¡Qué oportuna casualidad ¿verdad?!

Sobre la roca lunar regalada por Armtrong al exprimer ministro holandes (por cierto, no fue el único timo) Marcus y tú no sois coherentes. Tú apuntas a invents sobre la cadena de custodia y Marcus a un link a una web cuyo nombre implica pseudoescepticismo, _moon hoax debunked_. Tiene pinta de ser muy objetiva, sí. A mí no se me ocurriría enlazar una web tipo _moon hoax exposed_ por motivos, creo, obvios.



Spoiler: El timo de las piedras lunares regaladas por Nixon a sus "aliados" y entregadas por los "astronautas del Apolo 11".









La piedra lunar que EEUU regaló a España, estrella de la 'Noche en Blanco' de Madrid | Ciencia | elmundo.es


La piedra lunar española se exhibe en Madrid La existencia de esta muestra de suelo selenita se desconocía hasta que elmundo.es publicó un reportaje sobre su paradero.




www.elmundo.es













Piedra lunar, ¿qué piedra lunar? - BBC News Mundo


El museo nacional holandés descubre que una roca en su colección que se creía era del viaje a la luna, es un trozo de madera.




www.bbc.com













La piedra lunar que Neil Armstrong regaló sería falsa


Hace 45 años Neil Armstrong no sólo era el primer hombre en pisar la luna, sino también una de las más grandes celebridades en la Tierra. Por tal motivo, el astronauta y su compañero Buzz Aldrinrealizaron una serie de viajes alrededor de todo el mundo. Una de sus presentaciones los llevó a los...




www.vanguardia.com













El timo de la piedra lunar


Hay fraudes difíciles de detectar, pero no es el caso de la piedra lunar del Rijksmuseum de Ámsterdam, que ha resultado ser un trozo de madera inobjet




elpais.com





Y hay muuuuucho más.





PD.: Sobre coherencia:

Como *coherencia* se denomina la relación, conexión o unión de unas cosas con otras, o aquello que interconecta o mantiene unidas las partes de un todo. También se conoce como *coherencia* la relación lógica y adecuada que se identifica entre las distintas partes que conforman una totalidad.

.


----------



## Raulisimo (21 Nov 2022)

Que alguien les preste la "tecnología" otra vez, por favor...


----------



## Raulisimo (21 Nov 2022)

Pasad por este hilo, que también es muy gracioso:






Sociedad: - Científicos de la NASA alertan de que para SALVARNOS DE LA EXTINCIÓN se requiere de un periodo de introspección y de un GOBIERNO MUNDIAL


-" un período necesario de introspección" (la Covid-19 ya nos introdujo en esa dinámica): Control absoluto sobre la población, dictadura brutal. -cambios en el comportamiento individual: fin del consumismo de masas. Comunismo, racionamiento en base a la huella de carbono. Crédito social...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Vilux (21 Nov 2022)

boyra dijo:


> Lógico, tampoco se hacen ya catedrales barrocas por el enorme coste en mano de obra y seguridad que supondrian...



Me imagino el enorme coste de tendrían en los 70 los ordenadores de a bordo de 4 bits y 32Kbytes... ¿pero hoy eso es comparable a hacer una catedral? Un poco de por favor.


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (21 Nov 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Sobre la roca lunar regalada por Armtrong al exprimer ministro holandes tú y marcus no sois coherentes. Tú apuntas a invents sobre la cadena de custodia y Marcus a un link a una web cuyo nombre implica pseudoescepticismo, moon hoax debunked. Tiene pinta de ser muy objetiva, sí. A mí no se me ocurriría enlazar web tipo _moon hoax exposed_ por motivos, creo, obvios.



¿Quieres decir que lo que se indica en la web que puse es falso? (que no hay registros de que la Nasa haya entregado esas rocas).

De ser así, entonces sí hay registros de que la Nasa haya entregado esas rocas: ¿puedes poner link o alguna prueba de ello?

Por otro lado:

1. Se han analizado varios kg de supuestas rocas lunares y se ha encontrado que son millones de años más antiguas que la Tierra.
2. Se han comparado las muestras de la Nasa con los gramos de rocas recogidas por sondas soviéticas, y coinciden.

Lo explican mejor aquí, sección "Existence and age of Moon rocks":









Third-party evidence for Apollo Moon landings - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Con links a cada afirmación. ¿Encuentras algún error en los artículos citados? ¿O tal vez toda la gente involucrada en las publicaciones citadas era parte de la conspiración? 

Incluyendo a la URSS que recibió muestras de rocas de la Nasa y como eran majos, supongo, no dijeron ni pío de que en realidad eran falsas.


----------



## imutes (21 Nov 2022)

Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> Incluyendo a la URSS que recibió muestras de rocas de la Nasa



A ver si me aclaro ¿la NASA entregó o no entregó muestras de las rocas lunares?

Coherencia ...

.


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (21 Nov 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Me imagino el enorme coste de tendrían en los 70 los ordenadores de a bordo de 4 bits y 32Kbytes... ¿pero hoy eso es comparable a hacer una catedral? Un poco de por favor.



Evidentemente hoy día hay tecnología informática para ir a la Luna.

Cuando Don Pettit (el astronauta del vídeo) dijo, hace años, que no había tecnología para ir a la Luna, se refería a que en ese momento, hace años (repito), no se tenían las máquinas necesarias para ello. 

Principalmente un cohete bastante potente, que se estaba construyendo de aquella, el SLS.

Cohete que justo se lanzó por primera vez el otro día, en la misión Artemis 1.

En fin, lo de siempre:


----------



## sisebuto (21 Nov 2022)

Marcus, tú que estás tan informado cuéntanos por qué NASA nunca pudo encontrar Helio-3 en la casi media tonelada de rocas y regolitos que -dicen- trajeron de la Luna. Es más, a qué viene lo de guardar ese ingente material para su estudio por generaciones futuras y no hacerlo ya. Creo que ha llovido suficiente en medio siglo.


_*Las muestras lunares provienen de rocas recolectadas hace 50 años por las misiones Apolo y guardadas para la investigación en el futuro, cuando se disponga de nuevas técnicas y herramientas.*_

*








Rocas lunares del programa Apolo avalan la teoría del impacto gigante


El estudio de rocas lunares traidas por las misiones Apolo avala la teoría de que la Luna se creó después...




www.europapress.es




*

Por cierto, para estudiar materiales rocosos lunares y deducir su composición no hace falta recorrer 800.000 km a recogerlas, vienen ellas solitas en forma de meteoritos. Una pena que sin ingredientes como el helio-3.




Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> El negacionismo de las misiones Apollo es sencillo, se basa en un único argumento, del que tenemos abundantes muestras en este hilo:
> 
> "No lo entiendo, así que es mentira".




La NASA actual también es negacionista, no lo entiende y por tanto tiene que empezar desde lo que puede entender: la tecnología usada en órbita baja terrestre con los transbordadores y sobre cuyo cohete han desarrollado los de la Artemis. Una pena que su rendimiento sea una mierda compardo con los F1 de la primera fase del Saturno V y los J-2 de la segunda fase y tercera fase.

Les habrá faltado fe, ¿verdad?


----------



## cachuli (21 Nov 2022)

Hasta a mi colegio llegaron "las rocas lunares" para enseñarlas por las clases. Los rusos cayan porque los primeros engaños son suyos.
Si no hemos vuelto en 50 años es que no hemos estado, es lógica aplastante ya que para tareas de extracción minera, observatorios, experimentacion espacial, temas militares... seria la bomba tener una base en la luna.
La gente de cabo cañaveral, centros de seguimiento, diseñadores, contratistas... no estaban en el ajo, tambien les engañaron construyendo un cohete para vuelo orbital y siguiendo misiones recreadas.
En aquella epoca no habia sistemas de propulsion adecuados, materiales lo bastante ligeros y blindados, cpus, sistemas de comunicaciones... necesarios para salir de la tierra, y sigo diciendo que ahora tampoco los hay.


----------



## Catacroquer (21 Nov 2022)

Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> "No lo entiendo, así que es mentira".



Ninguna cantidad de evidencia logrará convencer a un idiota, y menos en el tema lunar. El negacionismo lunar es religión.


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (21 Nov 2022)

sisebuto dijo:


> Marcus, tú que estás tan informado cuéntanos por qué NASA nunca pudo encontrar Helio-3 en la casi media tonelada de rocas y regolitos que -dicen- trajeron de la Luna.



¿Link a esa afirmación? Se ha encontrado Helio-3 en muestras de suelo lunar de las misiones Apollo. Hay muchas referencias a ello, por ejemplo:



Sci-Hub | Trapped Solar Wind Noble Gases, Kr81/Kr Exposure Ages and K/Ar Ages in Apollo 11 Lunar Material | 10.1126/science.167.3918.558



¿Quizá te refieres a que no encontraron el mismo mineral rico en Helio-3 que han encontrado los chinos recientemente, en la cara "oculta"?

Y lo que faltará por descubrir. La Luna apenas se ha explorado.


----------



## imutes (21 Nov 2022)

Catacroquer dijo:


> Ninguna cantidad de evidencia logrará convencer a un idiota, y menos en el tema lunar. El negacionismo lunar es religión.



Es justo al reves. La cantidad de evidencia es el argumento de los idiotas. La verdad es que ninguna cantidad de evidencia es suficiente para demostrar nada. Un poco de epistemología es vital para entender el mundo. El cientismo oficianoico sí es religión

El *problema de la inducción* radica en si un resultado obtenido mediante inducción está justificado epistemológicamente, es decir, si la inducción produce conocimiento.

ATENCIÖN SPOILER: NO.

.


----------



## TexNolan (21 Nov 2022)

O sea, que cuando yo era un adolescente si podían viajar a la luna y ahora no tienen la tecnología.

TOCATE LOS HUEVOS


----------



## Raulisimo (21 Nov 2022)

Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> Evidentemente hoy día hay tecnología informática para ir a la Luna.



Qué raro entonces que ya no vaya nadie ¿verdad?


----------



## sisebuto (21 Nov 2022)

Marcus, no pretenderás que tengamos fe en las gestas de NASA con predicadores como tú intentado colar mentiras desorejadas una y otra vez. No se empieza a hablar del Helio-3 en la Luna hasta bien entrados los 1980s y en ese PDF que has adjuntado no se menciona una sola vez el término.

Prueba a consultar los profundos estudios geológicos del Apollo 17 sobre supuestos kilos y kilos de material lunar fresco, a ver si tienes más suerte.

Para tu información el Helio-3 se conoce teóricamente desde 1934 y fue aislado por primera ven en 1939 por dos físicos useños, uno de ellos Nobel y nieto de asturiano, Luis Walter Alvarez. Por tanto era un isótopo peerfectamente conocido desde mucho antes de aquella peli lunática.

¿Será por eso que llevan posponiendo más de 50 años el análisis público de esos más de 400 kg de muestras apollera con la escusa de que no tenemos los medios científicos adecuados?





Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> ¿Link a esa afirmación? Se ha encontrado Helio-3 en muestras de suelo lunar de las misiones Apollo. Hay muchas referencias a ello, por ejemplo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Raulisimo (21 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Reirse de que la LEM estuviera recubierta de "papel de aluminio dorado", es lo mismo que reirse de que la Santa María o la Pinta fueran de madera.



No, si de lo que nos reímos es que si ANTES valía el papel de albal para ir a la luna... *¿por qué no vale ahora?*

¿Lo gastaron todo en bocadillos?


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Nov 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> No, si de lo que nos reímos es que si ANTES valía el papel de albal para ir a la luna... *¿por qué no vale ahora?*
> 
> ¿Lo gastaron todo en bocadillos?









*JWST (James Webb Space Telescope)*


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (21 Nov 2022)

cachuli dijo:


> Hasta a mi colegio llegaron "las rocas lunares" para enseñarlas por las clases. Los rusos cayan porque los primeros engaños son suyos.



Y a mi supermercado llegaron billetes de 20 euros falsos. 

Por tanto los billetes de 20 euros auténticos no existen.

El argumento 'pues X también está implicado' sirve para pseudo-argumentar cualquier cosa:

- Australia no existe
- Pues mi cuñado fue de vacaciones.
- Tu cuñado está en el ajo




cachuli dijo:


> Si no hemos vuelto en 50 años es que no hemos estado, es lógica aplastante ya que para tareas de extracción minera, observatorios, experimentacion espacial, temas militares... seria la bomba tener una base en la luna.



Seguramente lo mismo puede decirse de tener bases submarinas a 4000 metros de profundidad en mitad del océano Atlántico.

Número de bases submarinas a miles de metros de profundidad: cero.




cachuli dijo:


> La gente de cabo cañaveral, centros de seguimiento, diseñadores, contratistas... no estaban en el ajo, tambien les engañaron construyendo un cohete para vuelo orbital y siguiendo misiones recreadas.



Vuelo orbital: es decir, que lanzaban algo arriba y lo dejaban dando vueltas a la Tierra.

Y no lo veía nadie. 

Los rusos, claro, estaban en el ajo, y el resto del mundo, que también tienen radares y ojos, que eso se ve a simple vista, estaban en el ajo.

Y la gente de Robledo de Chavela o Maspalomas, que decían que apuntaban antenas a un objeto situado en el quinto pino entre la Luna y la Tierra, no a nada en órbita, en el ajo.

Concretando, José Manuel Grandela Durán estaba en el ajo:









El ingeniero que con 23 años mantuvo 'vivo' al Apolo 11 desde Madrid: "Casi morimos"


La estación de Fresnedillas de la Oliva, en Madrid, fue la encargada de mantener la comunicación con los astronautas que pisaron la Luna. Uno de sus ingenieros cuenta lo que vivieron




www.elconfidencial.com





Y el tío sigue vivo pero no suelta ni palabra.

Y la base que gestionaba la misión real, Houston-Fake, estaba situada en los sótanos del Pentágono y los centenares de técnicos involucrados en la misión real, callados como putas.

Y todos los encargados de montar el Saturn V, que vieron que aquello ni pesaba lo esperable ni tenía las especificaciones necesarias para una misión a la Luna, sino para una orbital, en el ajo.

Y larguísimo etc.



cachuli dijo:


> En aquella epoca no habia sistemas de propulsion adecuados, materiales lo bastante ligeros y blindados, cpus, sistemas de comunicaciones... necesarios para salir de la tierra, y sigo diciendo que ahora tampoco los hay.



¿Qué problema exacto había con los sistemas de propulsión? 
¿Y con los materiales usados? 
¿Por qué los ordenadores primitivos que construyeron no eran aptos para las misiones? 
¿En qué fallaban los sistemas de comunicaciones?


----------



## El puto zorro cabrón (21 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Nenes, sí, efectivamente.
> 
> Sois una generación nefasta y subnormalizada, aparte de sin huevos, condenada a ser de las últimas blancas occidentales antes de marronizarse y disolverse para siempre en la sopa de diarrea racial que ya tenemos aquí.
> 
> Tener la decencia al menos de no reiros de vuestros abuelos y de los logros que consiguieron con inteligencia y cojones, quedáis aún más en evidencia.



Me recuerda a esta escena. Detalle el de la profesora karen acusándolo de afirmacionista y el director nigeriano diciendo que su nene blanco es demasiado tonto para ir a la universidad.


----------



## Falnesatar (21 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Nenes, sí, efectivamente.
> 
> Sois una generación nefasta y subnormalizada, aparte de sin huevos, condenada a ser de las últimas blancas occidentales antes de marronizarse y disolverse para siempre en la sopa de diarrea racial que ya tenemos aquí.
> 
> Tener la decencia al menos de no reiros de vuestros abuelos y de los logros que consiguieron con inteligencia y cojones, quedáis aún más en evidencia.






Falnesatar dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1267172



FOLLAGLOBOS NO SE TE CAE LA CARA DE VERGUENZA???


----------



## Raulisimo (21 Nov 2022)

¡Listos para atravesar DE NUEVO el cinturón de *VAN ALLEN! *


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (21 Nov 2022)

sisebuto dijo:


> Marcus, no pretenderás que tengamos fe en las gestas de NASA con predicadores como tú intentado colar mentiras desorejadas una y otra vez. No se empieza a hablar del Helio-3 en la Luna hasta bien entrados los *1980*s y en ese PDF que has adjuntado no se menciona una sola vez el término.



A ver si así...







A veces ponen 3-He (el 3 delante), o ³He. Artículo de *1975, *página 3:



https://www.research-collection.ethz.ch/bitstream/handle/20.500.11850/130936/1/eth-31233-01.pdf



O este otro, de *1974*:



https://adsabs.harvard.edu/pdf/1974LPSC....5.2005H



Más claro imposible:







Otra vez con el carrito del helado, y van...


----------



## Paddy McAloon (21 Nov 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Qué va...
> 
> Si se entiende todo perfectamente.



En línea con la película 2001 Odisea en el Espacio, de Stanley Kubrick, yo sí creo que fueron a la Luna, pero que allí debía haber algo (o alguien) que no nos quisieron mostrar.


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (21 Nov 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Ya no tenemos la tecnología y conocimientos superiores de los años 60. Nuestra tecnología no puede competir con esa.
> 
> jejejejjejejejejje
> 
> PD: La pregunta es ¿qué hay realmente en la luna para que los satanistas no quieran volver? Yo creo que como mucho llevaron sondas, nada de shows de tv ni llamadas en directo con el president.



Ya esta ocupada. Si se fue. Nos han echado por que se pasaron de listos.


----------



## Catacroquer (21 Nov 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Es justo al reves.




Aaaah vale vale. Entiendo.


----------



## Raulisimo (21 Nov 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> En línea con la película 2001 Odisea en el Espacio, de Stanley Kubrick, yo sí creo que fueron a la Luna, pero que allí debía haber algo (o alguien) que no nos quisieron mostrar.



Por ahí va la cosa en realidad.

La "tecnología" que ya no tenemos en realidad es* el permiso para pasar. *


Pero, vamos, que quien crea que ese LEM hubiera sido capaz de desprenderse de la superficie lunar para acoplarse luego a otra estructura, se merece sin duda todos los "coronavirus" del mundo.


----------



## sisebuto (21 Nov 2022)

Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> A ver si así...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Pues va a ser que no, Marcus. Ese porcentaje de Helio-3 en los gases de la roca brecha (Breccia) del Apollo 17 es tan similar e insignificante como el que se puede encontrar naturalmente en el planeta Tierra y en la misma minoritaria proporción respecto al Helio-4 terrestre. Nada diferente.







Helium-3 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org






Por tanto seguimos igual, campeón. No es hasta finales de los años 1980s que se empieza a hablar de una mayor abundancia de ³He lunar en comparación con la terrestre, sobre todo superficialmente (que es donde supuestamente recogieron esos materiales lunares), que lo haga interesante como recurso minero pero en los estudios geológicos oficiales de NASA tras el Apollo 17 ni siquiera aparece referenciado y en ese que citas solo muy marginalmente. Vaya que lo siento por tu carrito del Helio.

De todas formas dicen que tienen 400 kg de suelo y rocas lunares pendientes de analizar y no sería tan difícl comprobarlo, ¿verdad Marcus? Solo queda averiguar por qué no lo hacen.


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (21 Nov 2022)

sisebuto dijo:


> Pues va a ser que no, Marcus. Ese porcentaje de Helio-3 en los gases de la roca brecha (Breccia) del Apollo 17 es tan similar e insignificante como el que se puede encontrar naturalmente en el planeta Tierra y en la misma minoritaria proporción respecto al Helio-4 terrestre. Nada diferente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno, ya va cambiando el discurso.

Primero, que no se mencionaba el He3. 

Ahora que vale, sí se menciona, pero que decían que había poco, en la misma proporción que en la Tierra.

Te diría que mostraras alguna evidencia de esa afirmación, que igual es falsa, como ha pasado más veces, pero no veo su utilidad.

Sea cierta o falsa, ¿qué tiene que ver con la veracidad de las misiones Apollo el hecho de que hablaran o no hablaran de aquella de la explotación minera del He3?

En este informe de Octubre del 69 ya se menciona la presencia de He y He-3 en el suelo lunar:



https://www.hq.nasa.gov/alsj/a11/as11psr.pdf



¿Es falso porque no dicen nada de que podría ser interesante minar He-3 por si acaso algún día alguien inventa de una vez un reactor de fusión que use He-3? 

¿El tema este del He-3 viene de otra paja mental publicación de aulis.com?


----------



## sisebuto (21 Nov 2022)

A ver, Marcus, no se puede mantener un relato con mentiras y medias verdades. Esto del Helio-3 me recuerda al asunto de la radiación en las misiones Apollo. Resulta que no existe mención en ninguna misión -pero ni una sola- a cruzar zona Van Allen ni nada parecido y se supone que pasaron a través de esos cinturones hasta 18 veces.

Ante esa evidencia aplastante sale uno de tu banda con que en la documentación del Apollo 8 aparece una referencia a un medidor gauser de radiación de Van Allen. Eso es todo lo que hay de Van Allen en aquellas misiones.

Pero con esto, según tú, ya se puede rebatir que se ignorara en aquellos viajes unos de los problemas fundamentales para cualquier misión espacial más allá de los 500 km de altura. ¿Verdad Marcus?

¿Es esa la burra lo que pretendes vender?

Ya te informado de que la proporción de Helio-3 en esa referencia marginal que muestras en un estudio de Harvard es similar a la de la Tierra, nada que ver con lo que se planteó al respecto solo desde finales de los años 1980s y que no surgió de ningún análisis de los materiales 'recogidos' por los Apollo.




Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> En este informe de Octubre del 69 ya se menciona la presencia de He y He-3 en el suelo lunar:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hq.nasa.gov/alsj/a11/as11psr.pdf



Helium por todos lados pero no veo nada específico sobre H3, Helium-3 o ³He. Como en los estudios NASA de la geología del Apollo 17 todo es Helium 4, isótopo tan vulgar como en la Tierra.


----------



## imutes (21 Nov 2022)

sisebuto dijo:


> De todas formas dicen que tienen 400 kg de suelo y rocas lunares pendientes de analizar y no sería tan difícl comprobarlo, ¿verdad Marcus? Solo queda averiguar por qué no lo hacen.



Sobre las rocas lunares perdidas Marcus "el coherente" dijo



Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> A saber. Seguramente estarán en colecciones privadas de gente con pasta. Tampoco es una incoherencia.



Según nos cuenta, a veces sí hay rocas lunares, otras veces no, algunas veces la NASA entregó muestras otras veces no hay evidencia que entregra ninguna... Esa es su versión de coherencia. Eso sí, es un maestro del ad hoc, hay que reconocérselo.



Catacroquer dijo:


> Aaaah vale vale. Entiendo.



¡Que va! No has entendido nada. Aprende ha pensar. La filosofía puede ser una valiosa herramienta y es vital para entender qué es "conocimiento".



Paddy McAloon dijo:


> En línea con la película 2001 Odisea en el Espacio, de Stanley Kubrick, yo sí creo que fueron a la Luna, pero que allí debía haber algo (o alguien) que no nos quisieron mostrar.



No sé si tomarte en serio (más bien no) pero en linea con lo que dices para mí el que se haya llegado a la Luna y lo que nos cuentan sobre ello son 2 cosas muy diferentes.



Raulisimo dijo:


> Pero, vamos, que quien crea que ese LEM hubiera sido capaz de desprenderse de la superficie lunar para acoplarse luego a otra estructura, se merece sin duda todos los "coronavirus" del mundo.



Esa parte es la más increible, sí, aunque he de reconocer que es una de esas cosas que tengo pendiente de analizar a fondo. No tengo mucho tiempo para examinar toda la propaganda de instituciones al servicio del imperialismo usano., máxime cuando nos ha mentido tan descaradamente.

Como le acabo de comentar a Paddy, y profundizando un poco más, tiendo a considerar bastante probable que se puedan enviar sondas a la Luna (y a otros objetos del sistema solar) pero lo de los Eagles ... en fin SC.

.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (21 Nov 2022)

imutes dijo:


> No sé si tomarte en serio (más bien no) pero en linea con lo que dices para mí el que se haya llegado a la Luna y lo que nos cuentan sobre ello son 2 cosas muy diferentes.



Hay testimonios que cuentan que los astronautas del Apollo 11 tuvieron "compañía" allá arriba.


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (21 Nov 2022)

sisebuto dijo:


> A ver, Marcus, no se puede mantener un relato con mentiras y medias verdades. Esto del Helio-3 me recuerda al asunto de la radiación en las misiones Apollo. Resulta que no existe mención en ninguna misión -pero ni una sola- a cruzar zona Van Allen ni nada parecido y se supone que pasaron a través de esos cinturones hasta 18 veces.
> 
> Ante esa evidencia aplastante sale uno de tu banda con que en la documentación del Apollo 8 aparece una referencia a un medidor gauser de radiación de Van Allen. Eso es todo lo que hay de Van Allen en aquellasm isiones.



Y ahora balones fuera con Van Allen, otra vez, y cambiando el discurso, otra vez, ahora a posteriori...

1. Los medidores de radiación se mencionan en todos los informes de misión, no solo en el del Apollo 8. Por ejemplo, Apollo 11, página 256:

_ The *Van Allen Belt *dosimeter indicated total integrated doses of 0.11 rad for the skin and of 0.08 rad for the depth reading during the entire mission _



https://www.nasa.gov/specials/apollo50th/pdf/A11_MissionReport.pdf



En los informes del Apollo 14 en adelante simplemente mencionan "dosimeter", pero es el mismo cacharro.

2. Tu afirmación *inicial* era que no se mencionaba nada sobre los cinturones Van Allen en la *documentación Apollo* de la Nasa. Así en general.
Te mostré que eso era mentira, y entonces, cambio de discurso, as usual: no, pero es que en los informes de misión (magia, ya solo valen los informes de misión...) no dicen nada cuando pasan por los cinturones, cosa cierta. Del mismo modo que no dicen nada cuando ocurren otras mil cosas que no requerían ninguna acción de nadie.




sisebuto dijo:


> Y con esto, según tú, ya se puede rebatir que se ignorara en aquellos viajes unos de los problemas fundamentales para cualquier misión espacial más allá de los 500 km de altura. ¿Verdad Marcus?



Sigo esperando respuesta a mi pregunta: en cifras, ¿por qué la radiación de los cinturones Van Allen hacía imposible ir a la Luna?

Lo pongo muy fácil:

"Porque dadas las supuestas trayectorias seguidas, los astronautas pasarían X tiempo sometidos a una dosis total de radiación Y, y según el estudio Z eso causaría daños y lesiones etc etc."

Solo tienes que completar X, Y, Z.



sisebuto dijo:


> ¿Es esa la burra lo que pretendes vender?
> 
> Ya te informado de que la proporción de Helio-3 en esa referencia marginal que muestras en un estudio de Harvard es similar a la de la Tierra, nada que ver con lo que se planteó al respecto solo desde finales de los años 1980s y que no surgió de ningún análisis de los materiales 'recogidos' por los Apollo.



No has informado, has afirmado. Son cosas diferentes.

Y sigo sin entender: ¿afirmas que en los años 70 decían que había una proporción de He-3 en el suelo lunar, pero luego a finales de los 80 empezaron a decir que la proporción era mucho mayor? 

Seguro que terminaríamos antes si me pasas directamente el link a la página magufa escéptica de donde has sacado el tema este del He-3, que a veces el mensaje se distorsiona si hay intermediarios.


----------



## sisebuto (21 Nov 2022)

Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> Y sigo sin entender: ¿afirmas que en los años 70 decían que había una proporción de He-3 en el suelo lunar, pero luego a finales de los 80 empezaron a decir que la proporción era mucho mayor?
> 
> Seguro que terminaríamos antes si me pasas directamente el link a la página magufa escéptica de donde has sacado el tema este del He-3, que a veces el mensaje se distorsiona si hay intermediarios.




Pues te lo explico. Para empezar, es notorio científicamente que la composición de los materiales de la Luna es similar a la terrestre (algo que, por cierto, no se muestra en las fotografías a color de los Apollo por razones fácilmente deducibles) y se descarta cualquier posibilidad de que la Luna sea un cuerpo gris como el cemento o el mundo blanco y negro que nos llevan enseñando desde entonces. Por tanto también mineralógicamente hay similitudes. Todos los análisis de esos materiales apolleros supuestamente lunares así lo confirman y según los cuales el Helio-3 existe allí tanto como aquí en las mismas proporciones.

¿Cómo se llega a la conclusión de que en la Luna tiene que haber muchísimo más Helio-3 que en la Tierra y por tanto es apetecible de explotación minera con vistas a la fusión nuclear?

No desde luego por ningún análisis de esos materiales guardados para su estudio por futuras generaciones cual reliquia religiosa, -lo que es en realidad- sino de la observación científica del viento solar y su interacción físico química con la superficie de la Luna.


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (21 Nov 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Sobre las rocas lunares perdidas Marcus "el coherente" dijo
> 
> 
> 
> Según nos cuenta, a veces sí hay rocas lunares, otras veces no, algunas veces la NASA entregó muestras otras veces no hay evidencia que entregra ninguna... Esa es su versión de coherencia. Eso sí, es un maestro del ad hoc, hay que reconocérselo.



Supongo que no lo he dado lo suficientemente masticado:

Pregunta: ¿Donó la Nasa una roca lunar a un primer ministro holandés, roca que luego terminó en un museo y resultó ser falsa?
Respuesta: la Nasa guarda registros de sus donaciones y *no* hay evidencia de ello.

Pregunta: ¿pero ha donado la Nasa rocas lunares a alguien alguna vez?
Respuesta: sí. Más info: Lunar sample displays - Wikipedia

Pregunta: ¿y qué ha sido de esas rocas donadas? ¿se sabe dónde están todas y cada una de ellas?
Respuesta: no. Esas rocas ahora mismo valen mucho dinero, y como toda cosa valiosa, se han visto sometidas a falsificaciones, robos, ventas, incluso alguna ha sido perdida durante una guerra. Más info: Stolen and missing Moon rocks - Wikipedia 

(la historia de las rocas donadas a España es un tanto kafkiana).

Pregunta: ¿se ha analizado el 100% de las rocas y suelo lunar extraídos en las misiones Apollo?
Respuesta: no, solo una parte.

Pregunta: ¿y por qué no las analizan todas?
Respuesta: porque al analizar, las alteran. Pero sabiendo que con el tiempo se van desarrollando técnicas menos invasivas y más precisas, la idea es ir analizándolas poco a poco:

_Compared with Apollo-era tech, today's science instruments are much more sensitive, Mr Zeigler noted.
"We can do more with a milligram than we could do with a gram back then. So it was really good planning on their part to wait," he said._









NASA to open doors to restricted lab full of moon rocks for 21st-century analysis


With American sights set on visiting the moon again, NASA prepares to open a restricted lab full of moon rocks — some of which have never been exposed to the Earth's atmosphere — collected by astronauts from the Apollo missions.




www.abc.net.au


----------



## imutes (21 Nov 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Hay testimonios que cuentan que los astronautas del Apollo 11 tuvieron "compañía" allá arriba.



Hay supuestas grabaciones de radioaficionados que captaron conversaciones censuradas de Armstrong con Huoston sobre ello. Si ya me cuesta creer que Armstrong pisó la Luna ...  ¿Sabes algo sobre ello?


----------



## Maedhros (21 Nov 2022)

Vamos a ver, a luna se ha ido, no sólo los americanos sino también los chinos.

El tema es que no tiene sentido mandar misiones tripuladas salvo para medirse la polla.

Un Rover puede hacer el mismo trabajo con un coste y riesgos infinitamente menores... Por poder se podrían mandar humanos, pero nadie está dispuesto a pagar otra vez un programa Apolo.


----------



## sisebuto (21 Nov 2022)

Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> Pregunta: ¿pero ha donado la Nasa rocas lunares a alguien alguna vez?
> Respuesta: sí. Más info: Lunar sample displays - Wikipedia
> 
> Pregunta: ¿y qué ha sido de esas rocas donadas? ¿se sabe dónde están todas y cada una de ellas?
> Respuesta: no. Esas rocas ahora mismo valen mucho dinero, y como toda cosa valiosa, se han visto sometidas a falsificaciones, robos, ventas, incluso alguna ha sido perdida durante una guerra. Más info: Stolen and missing Moon rocks - Wikipedia




Lo que donaron fueron piedrecitas embutidas en metacrilato inútiles para cualquier tipo de análisis válido sin destrozarlas. Esa es la cruda y paca realidad, una campaña de propaganda más en un tinglao de propaganda donde la fiscalización científica e ingeniera era imposible y lo sigue siendo, sea porque esconden las camionadas de escombros lunares que cuentan trajeron o porque no han parado de inutilizar o destruir desde entonces documentación sensible que dejaría aquello a la altura de lo que fue en realidad.









La del Museo Geominero de Madrid









La jeta de estos timadores galáticos es impresionante. A saber de dónde sacarían esa piedra y a ver cómo cohones se puede sacar del metacrilato y analizar con garantías.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (21 Nov 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Hay supuestas grabaciones de radioaficionados que captaron conversaciones censuradas de Armstrong con Huoston sobre ello. Si ya me cuesta creer que Armstrong pisó la Luna ...  ¿Sabes algo sobre ello?



Un tal José Antonio Silva, piloto de aviación y presentador de televisión, dijo una vez en un programa que estaban en el centro de seguimiento que tenía la NASA en la Sierra de Madrid y oyeron una transmisión de radio de los astronautas que decían algo así como: "ya están aquí otra vez; sí, igual que ayer", y en ese momento les dijeron que tenían que irse de allí.


----------



## Arnicio (21 Nov 2022)

La treky del foro dijo:


> En algún cajón me queda un disco de 32 Kb. Se lo voy a enviar. Ahí cabe la misión entera.



Por lo menos que sea de 32 KB, o sea Bytes, no bits-con 8 veces más se arregla. Y asegúrate de que te metan el algoritmo que procesaba imágenes en el enlace Tierra Luna sin prácticamente procesado y en tiempo real. Es para usarlo en el 6G.


----------



## Arnicio (22 Nov 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Hay supuestas grabaciones de radioaficionados que captaron conversaciones censuradas de Armstrong con Huoston sobre ello. Si ya me cuesta creer que Armstrong pisó la Luna ...  ¿Sabes algo sobre ello?



En qué banda. Ahora resulta que un enlace punto a punto Luna - Houston era captado por radios de Galena en Madrid.
Y los ingenieros de RF complicándose con antennas de barrido electrónico, multihaces, desfasadores, PLL,…para que un satélite que cubre la Península cubra Canarias…..


----------



## imutes (22 Nov 2022)

Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> Supongo que no lo he dado lo suficientemente masticado:
> 
> Pregunta: ¿Donó la Nasa una roca lunar a un primer ministro holandés, roca que luego terminó en un museo y resultó ser falsa?
> Respuesta: la Nasa guarda registros de sus donaciones y *no* hay evidencia de ello.
> ...



No es necesario que regurgites nada porque se te ve el plumero de lejos.



Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> Ni "fue entregada por Armstrong", ni nada indica que fuera donada por la Nasa



*Sí fue entregada por Armstrong*. Ahora si para ti eso es diferente a _entregado por la NASA_, pues p'a ti la perra gorda.

La "piedra" fue entregada al exprimer ministro holandés durante una gira de buena voluntad que realizaron los tres astronautas del Apolo 11 -Neil Alden Armstrong, Michael Collins, y Edwin Eugene 'Buzz' Aldrin, Jr.- poco después de su histórica misión de 1969. Incluso iba acompañada de una tarjeta del embajador estadounidense (William Middeldorf).

La pregunta ahora es, ¿las demás piedras entregadas serán también falsas?, ya que se estima que durante la década de los 70 la NASA (así tachada para que no te enfades) regaló cerca de 100 de estas piezas a diferentes naciones.

Lo de "perder piedras" (o, según como y a veces, regalarlas) y guardar una pocas para esperar a que hayan mejores técnicas de análisis es de chiste. Vamos, que fueron allí a jugar al golf, pasearse en buggui y hacerse fotos y vídeos para luego borrarlos .

Al título de maestro del ad hoc habría que añadirte el de prestidigitador y humorista. ¡Vaya circo!




Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Un tal José Antonio Silva, piloto de aviación y presentador de televisión, dijo una vez en un programa que estaban en el centro de seguimiento que tenía la NASA en la Sierra de Madrid y oyeron una transmisión de radio de los astronautas que decían algo así como: "ya están otra vez allí; sí, como ayer", y en ese momento les dijeron que tenían que irse de allí.



Circulan grabaciones con ese contenido y similar, cierto ... soy muy esceptico pero allí están ....

Quizas esto podría servirle a @Catacroquer para hacerse una idea sobre el problema de cuánta evidencia es necesaria para demostrar algo. No creo que tenga interés alguno en aprender a pensar,

.


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (22 Nov 2022)

imutes dijo:


> No es necesario que regurgites nada porque se te ve el plumero de lejos.
> 
> *Sí fue entregada por Armstrong*. Ahora si para ti eso es diferente a _entregado por la NASA_, pues p'a ti la perra gorda.
> 
> .



¿Referencias que avalen esa afirmación?

Y en el rarísimo caso de que te interese un poco averiguar la verdad, coteja por ti mismo lo que dice gente más informada:









Did Apollo astronauts give petrified wood to the Dutch Prime Minister and say it was a moon rock?


Brian R. Sanderson's answer: D, welcome to Quora. So, let's take this a piece at a time: * The rock in question wasn't from the moon. * The rock, given to PM Willem Drees, was actually presented by US Ambassador J. William Middendorf II. Presented 9 October, 1969. * Coincidentally, Apollo as...




www.quora.com













Was the 'moon rock' given to Holland by Neil Armstrong real?


Answer (1 of 2): There were no moon rocks given Holland by Armstrong, or any other astronaut, at any time ever. The only moon rocks given to the Netherlands were minuscule samples of about a gram or less in 1970 and 1972 by the US State Dept. to the Head of State. the Queen of the Netherlands. T...




www.quora.com










Lunar Sample Displays







curator.jsc.nasa.gov


----------



## imutes (22 Nov 2022)

Arnicio dijo:


> En qué banda. Ahora resulta que un enlace punto a punto Luna - Houston era captado por radios de Galena en Madrid.
> Y los ingenieros de RF complicándose con antennas de barrido electrónico, multihaces, desfasadores, PLL,…para que un satélite que cubre la Península cubra Canarias…..



Pues no tengo ni idea ni demasiado interés en ello. Ahora nunca he dicho que fueran captados por radios de galena ni desde Madrid pero, para tu información, en la Sierra de Madrid estaban instaladas varias antenas de enlace.

.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (22 Nov 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Pues no tengo ni idea ni demasiado interés en ello. Ahora nunca he dicho que fueran captados por radios de galena ni desde Madrid pero, para tu información, en la Sierra de Madrid estaban instaladas varias antenas de enlace.



Parábolicas de gran tamaño, por supuesto.


----------



## imutes (22 Nov 2022)

Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> ¿Referencias que avalan esa afirmación?
> 
> Y en el rarísimo caso de que te interese un poco averiguar la verdad, coteja por ti mismo lo que dice gente más informada:
> 
> ...





Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> ¿Referencias que avalen esa afirmación?
> 
> Y en el rarísimo caso de que te interese un poco averiguar la verdad, coteja por ti mismo lo que dice gente más informada:
> 
> ...



Ya te puse enlaces a la BBC, La Vanguardia, El Pais etc . No me gusta repetirme y hay muchos más.

A todo esto ¿qué tal se juega al golf en la Luna?

.
.


----------



## imutes (22 Nov 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Parábolicas de gran tamaño, por supuesto.



¿Tal que así?







Está esta en Robledo de Chavela, Madrid. Un poco grande para un aficionado pero hay gente _pa to _y ya hemos visto que el papel de albal hace milagros .

.


----------



## Raulisimo (22 Nov 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> *JWST (James Webb Space Telescope)*



Para volver a ir a la luna, hombre, para volver a ir.

Si tan fácil es, *¿por qué coño no van?*

Si hay gente dispuesta a pagar 20.000 dólares por una botella de vino ¿te imaginas lo que estarían dispuestos a pagar por un viajecillo a la luna?


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (22 Nov 2022)

Arnicio dijo:


> En qué banda. Ahora resulta que un enlace punto a punto Luna - Houston era captado por radios de Galena en Madrid.



En VHF (principal) y SHF (secundaria).
Con lo de las radios de galena has quedado mogollón de paleto.
Hubo multitud de radioaficionados en la Tierra (incluidos españoles) recibiendo señal de la Luna con antenas yagi enfasadas y precisión de un par de grados. Y resonadores y parábolas aún más precisos.
A ninguno de ellos les pudieron engañar los magufos.


----------



## Arnicio (22 Nov 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> En VHF (principal) y SHF (secundaria).
> Con lo de las radios de galena has quedado mogollón de paleto.
> Hubo multitud de radioaficionados en la Tierra (incluidos españoles) recibiendo señal de la Luna con antenas yagi enfasadas y precisión de un par de grados. Y resonadores y parábolas aún más precisos.
> A ninguno de ellos les pudieron engañar los magufos.



Decir VHF y SHF es darme todo es espectro de microondas para comunicaciones. Te falta UHF que no sé si lo incluyes y está en medio.

Los receptores de radioaficionados en los 60 si no eran de galena, no andaban muy lejos.

Por cierto en SHF (3GHz - 300 GHz) es inviable un enlace Tierra - Luna desde el punto de vista de pérdidas de propagación en espacio libre, no entro en atenuaciones varias, dispersión ni relación señal-ruido, que obviamente lo hace más inviable.

Para recibir con el tipo de antenas que empleaban los usuarios, la comunicación tenía que ser en broadcast, y no tengo constancia de ningún sistema de transmisión de alta potencia Luna - Tierra.
En los 60 las estaciones transmisoras TERRENAS de broadcast para radio, no digamos para TV, tenían problemas de disipación de calor y alto consumo de energía.

Por cierto ya que sabes tanto, a ver si me dices, tipo de antena de emisión desde Luna, potencia de transmisión, modulación, codificación y tasa binaria. No lo encuentro por ningún lado. 

Lo que lo usuarios captaron eran transmisiones broadcast que deduzco emitieron directamente desde Tierra para justificar el disparate.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (22 Nov 2022)

Arnicio dijo:


> Decir VHF y SHF es darme todo es espectro de microondas para comunicaciones.



No. Es el dato que necesita cualquier persona que pilote para saber exactamente las frecuencias que se usaron, pues están ya asignadas para ese fin.
Confundiendo además la VHF con las microondas, no solo indicas que no pilotas, sino que ahora también sé que no tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (22 Nov 2022)

Arnicio dijo:


> Lo que lo usuarios captaron eran transmisiones broadcast que deduzco emitieron directamente desde Tierra para justificar el disparate.



Tu estupidez sí que es un disparate.
¿Eres así de tonto? ¿O de la directividad de las antenas tampoco entiendes?


----------



## Arnicio (22 Nov 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> No. Es el dato que necesita cualquier persona que pilote para saber exactamente las frecuencias que se usaron, pues están ya asignadas para ese fin.
> Confundiendo además la VHF con las microondas, no solo indicas que no pilotas, sino que ahora también sé que no tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas.



No es una discusión personal. Y en la era de buscadores por Internet, puede verificarse fácilmente.

E insisto que decir VHF y SHF es decir todo el espectro de comunicaciones Radio sobre microondas para voz, datos e imagen con ancho de banda, tasa binaria y S/N dentro de estándares.

Si usted tiene info adicional, estoy encantado de analizarla.

Como usted tiene tanta idea, le ruego me diga un sistema de comunicaciones por debajo de VHF o encima de SHF para transmitir voz + imagen via Radio. Se lo dejo más fácil, sólo voz. Se lo respondo yo-para únicamente voz tiene AM, con unos problemas de distorsión/dispersión tremenda y de fácil recepción por radios de Galena.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (22 Nov 2022)

Arnicio dijo:


> E insisto que decir VHF y SHF es decir todo el espectro de comunicaciones Radio sobre microondas para voz, datos e imagen con ancho de banda, tasa binaria y S/N dentro de estándares.



Puedes insistir lo que te dé la gana porque solo estás repitiendo una estupidez.

Decir VHF es decir las frecuencias asignadas por la ITU Reg 1 para comunicaciones espaciales en fonía VHF. En torno a los 145 MHz.

Decir SHF es decir las frecuencias asignadas por la ITU Reg 1 para comunicaciones espaciales en fonía en banda S. En torno a los 2.450 MHz.

De las otras patochadaa de magufo no te puedo decir nada porque son tales idioteces que no se entiende lo que quieres decir.


----------



## Arnicio (22 Nov 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Tu estupidez sí que es un disparate.
> ¿Eres así de tonto? ¿O de la directividad de las antenas tampoco entiendes?



Está entrando usted en la descalificación, yo si entiendo el concepto de directividad, usted no. Vengo aquí a debatir, y a que me saques de dudas.
Y si lo entiende, ilústreme:
¿Como transmitían desde la Luna?-Es que nunca he encontrado nada al respecto, enlace punto a punto, broadcast, se utilizaron satélites, se conmutó entre satélites, puesto que la Luna orbita, no hubo zonas de sombra….¿?.


----------



## spala (22 Nov 2022)

pero de qué tecnología habla? no puede ser tan complicado para la NASA lanzar un cohete y que se meta en la órbita lunar y aterrice por algún lado.

La empreas de Elon Musk diseñando cohetes que son reutilizables por que caen enteritos, y la NASA dice que Destruyeron la tecnología para ir a la luan? no entinedo nada.


----------



## Arnicio (22 Nov 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Puedes insistir lo que te dé la gana porque solo estás repitiendo una estupidez.
> 
> Decir VHF es decir las frecuencias asignadas por la IARU Reg 1 para comunicaciones espaciales en fonía VHF. En torno a los 145 MHz.
> 
> Decir SHF es decir las frecuencias asignadas por la IARU Reg 1 para comunicaciones espaciales en fonía en banda S. En torno a los 2.450 MHz.



Mire el cuadro con las bandas de frecuencia. VHF y SHF son rangos, no “en torno a “






Bandas de frecuencia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (22 Nov 2022)

Arnicio dijo:


> yo si entiendo el concepto de directividad, usted no.



Yo es que a la gente que te empieza a llamar de vd...

Entiendes un mojón. Cómo cojones dices que estaban transmitiendo desde la Tierra si son antenas directivas que había que apuntar a la Luna con precisión de 2 grados para oír algo.

?¿

¿No entra en tu cabeza de magufo?


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (22 Nov 2022)

Arnicio dijo:


> Mire el cuadro con las bandas de frecuencia. VHF y SHF son rangos, no “en torno a “
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy bien. Pues ahora, si tienes alguna duda, mírate el cuadro de atribución de frecuencias para comunicaciones espaciales de la ITU.
Son frecuencias asignadas por banda. Y yo te he dicho las bandas que se usaron. Y luego cuando has querido salir por peteneras, te he dado hasta los MHz.
Más no puedo hacer. A aprender, a la Escuela.


----------



## Arnicio (22 Nov 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Yo es que a la gente que te empieza a llamar de vd...
> 
> Entiendes un mojón. Cómo cojones dices que estaban transmitiendo desde la Tierra si son antenas directivas que había que apuntar a la Luna con precisión de 2 grados para oír algo.
> 
> ...



Le invito a analizar mi perfil, y ver que soy de todo menos magufo.

La antena Yagi está diseñada para ganancias medias, y se me hace raro que todo el planeta recibiera la señal cuando los astronautas debían estar solo en una cara.
Voy a hacer que me lo creo, que ya lo he intentado muchas veces,

1 Donde está la estación transmisora de alta potencia desde la Luna con una antena considerable?.
2-Se transmitía voz con la imagen?
3-Donde está la antena?
4-Cómo se mantiene un enlace con la Luna orbitando alrededor de la Tierra?-Satélites?.
5-Modulaciones,codificaciones, procesado?
6-Frecuencias exactas, radiocanales, sincronismo?…
…………………


----------



## Arnicio (22 Nov 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Muy bien. Pues ahora, si tienes alguna duda, mírate el cuadro de atribución de frecuencias para comunicaciones espaciales de la ITU.
> Son frecuencias asignadas por banda. Y yo te he dicho las bandas que se usaron. Y luego cuando has querido salir por peteneras, te he dado hasta los MHz.
> Más no puedo hacer. A aprender, a la Escuela.



Enlace? No lo encuentro. Siguen apareciendo como rangos.
Sin acritud.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (22 Nov 2022)

Arnicio dijo:


> La antena Yagi está diseñada para ganancias medias, y se me hace raro que todo el planeta recibiera la señal cuando los astronautas debían estar solo en una cara.
> Voy a hacer que me lo creo, que ya lo he intentado muchas veces,



Recibía la señal... todo el planeta que tuviera visión de la Luna y estuviera apuntando una antena directamente a la Luna.

Creo que es importante que yo no pierda el tiempo con tus otras preguntas, si ya algo tan básico como esto te queda grande.

La NASA tenía varias estaciones de seguimiento para tener cobertura total. Precisamente, fue la estación de Madrid la que tenía cobertura en el paseo espacial. Todos los ingenieros que estaban allí también pueden confirmarte que hablaron con la Luna (y no con Hollywood).


----------



## Raulisimo (22 Nov 2022)

Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> *Evidentemente hoy día hay tecnología informática para ir a la Luna.*



Qué raro que no vayan ¿no?


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (22 Nov 2022)

*PITORREO.*

HAY QUE CREERSE QUE FUERON EN 1969 CON ESE HIERRO DE JUGUETE.

JAJAJAJJAJAJA. Y EN 2022 NO PUEDEN "REPLICARLO" JAJAJJA.


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (22 Nov 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Qué raro que no vayan ¿no?



¿Por?

Cuando les dan dinero, van.

Cuando no, no van.

Ahora mismo les han vuelto a dar dinero y la nave Orion, sin tripulantes, debe andar cerca de la Luna.

Si no les cortan el río de dinero actual, irán a la Luna. 

Si ocurre como otras veces y recortan, no irán a la Luna.

Es simple. Es lo mismo que cualquier proyecto de ingeniería. 

Desde el sofá, todo es cosa de tecnología. En el mundo real, es política + economía + recursos + tecnología. 

¿Se podría hacer un túnel bajo el estrecho de Gibraltar? Sí, hay tecnología para ello. ¿Por qué no se hace? ¿Hemos olvidado cómo hacer túneles?


----------



## Teniente_Dan (22 Nov 2022)

Es interesante que todo eso de la exploración espacial al final ha quedado en nada, se suponía que a estas alturas ya habría colonias por ahí.


----------



## Raulisimo (22 Nov 2022)

Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> ¿Por?
> 
> Cuando *les dan dinero, van.*



¿Me estás diciendo que pueden ir cuando les dé la gana? 

¿En serio...? 


¿Y por qué no reciben dinero de esta gente que es capaz de gastarse 160.000 dólares en un almuerzo?

Estarían encantados de ir a darse una vuelta con ellos por la superficie lunar y poder fardar de ello.




Lo de la excusa del dinero *TAMPOCO *cuela.


----------



## Billy Ray (22 Nov 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Para volver a ir a la luna, hombre, para volver a ir.
> 
> Si tan fácil es, *¿por qué coño no van?*
> 
> Si hay gente dispuesta a pagar 20.000 dólares por una botella de vino ¿te imaginas lo que estarían dispuestos a pagar por un viajecillo a la luna?



Porque sigue siendo algo que requiere un programa gigantesco con los recursos de una potencia, ninguna iniciativa privada se va a meter en eso sin un retorno claro, por muy caro que cobren el "pasaje". ¿Quien iba a pagar ese billete a la Luna?; ¿tres o cuatro ricachones entrados en años sin forma física ni entrenamiento y solo por vanidad excéntrica?.
Los que estáis ya en la Luna soís algunos, en este foro hay un montón. Con la iniciativa privada no se va a ninguna parte de momento, no con la actual mafia mundial que controla el planeta al menos. Y no soy comunista, nada más lejos de ello, pero actualmente es imposible que nadie vuelva, excepto China quizás, país que sí podría poner los recursos humanos, técnicos y materiales necesarios sin esperar un retorno mercantilista de la empresa.
La exploración del espacio lleva detenida desde el fracaso de las lanzaderas, fracaso que me parece fué autoinducido para dejar de desviar fondos públicos. De eso es de lo que tendriaís que estar hablando, del posible sabotaje al Columbia. ¿Podrían haber perfeccionado las lanzaderas, hacerlas más seguras y grandes en lugar de dar carpetazo?. Esto es un asunto de dinero e intereses ocultos como todo, no de capacidad tecnológica.


----------



## OJC (22 Nov 2022)

imutes dijo:


> @OJC No inventes, la frase es clara
> "The problem is *we don't have the tecnology to do that anymore*."
> 
> No necesita más explicación por mi parte.
> ...




@imutes
Te contesto, más que nada por acabar con esto ya que veo que te has enrocado en dos puntos:


1. Interpretación de una frase

Tu interpretación de las palabras de un señor que dice que la famosa frase y que, a ti te sirve para concluir que si ya no tenemos la tecnología, es porque la han destruido.



imutes dijo:


> ¡¡¿¿La NASA reconoce que ya no tiene la tecnología para ir a la Luna??!!
> 
> *MANDAN HUEVOS*
> 
> ...



Y que por alguna razón, no solamente dices que no se hizo, sino que adelantas (o pones en boca del hombre) que ya no lo vamos a hacer más:


imutes dijo:


> No, justo lo contrario de lo que dices. Según el tipo deja bien claro, ya no tenemos tecnología para volver hacer eso más.



Esto, evidentemente no es más que un fallo de interpretación de la traducción, ya que siempre es posible hacer algo en el futuro: no sabes que te deparará el porvenir. Vamos, que de la frase de este señor no solo niegas que en el pasado se hiciera algo sino que dices que el hombre aventura que no se podrá hacer más. ¿Acaso no se puede desarrollar tecnología para ese propósito?

2. Las rocas lunares

Partes de dos errores:


a. Extrapolas la experiencia con una muestra de roca entregada a un primer ministro holandés para concluir que las rocas lunares son falsas. Como bien se cuenta en las noticias que enlazas, la tuvo en su colección personal, luego pasó a su familia y por último acabó en el museo. Pueden pasar dos cosas;
1. La roca siempre fue falsa
2. Alguien dio el cambiazo.

En ambos casos, estamos hablando de un cachito de piedra de unos pocos gramos. Hay cerca de 380 kg de roca y tú te agarras al clavo ardiendo de uno gramos de roca que pudo ser birlada en cualquier momento desde la entrega al primer ministro hasta el momento de su análisis.

b. Dices que las rocas lunares están desaparecidas. No es verdad. Gran parte de ellas están custodiadas en el Laboratorio de Recepción Lunar del centro espacial Lyndon B. Johnson Houston. Por motivos de seguridad, existe también una colección menor en la base de la Fuerza Aérea Brooks en San Antonio. La mayoría de las rocas se guardan bajo frío extremo, en nitrógeno líquido, para así mantenerlas libres de la humedad o de otros agentes externos. Solo se pueden manejar indirectamente utilizando herramientas especiales.

Que quede claro que tus argumentos, la frasecita de marras y la supuesta desaparición de las rocas lunares, no son mas que dos clavos ardiendo a los que te aferras para no dar tu brazo a torcer.

Bueno, aludiendo a lo que dices en el comienzo de tu intervención, tampoco necesito más explicación por mi parte.
Saludos



EDITO
Veo que intentas que Marcus y yo seamos coherentes entre nosotros. Para descargo de teorías conspiranoicas, te diré que Marcus y yo no nos conocemos. No sé nada de él ni estamos conectados en modo alguno. Él tiene sus opiniones y yo las mías. 
NO FLIPES. No nos pagan los reptilianos para convencerte de nada.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (22 Nov 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Es interesante que todo eso de la exploración espacial al final ha quedado en nada, se suponía que a estas alturas ya habría colonias por ahí.



Se han mandado robots a otros planetas, naves a cometas, sondas al Sol...

Pero los paletos solo quieren ver Gran Hermano VIP en Marte. Y si no se mandan... ejke era todo mentira y la Tierra es plana. Gñe.


----------



## OJC (22 Nov 2022)

Artemis ha llegado a la Luna. 
Ha pasado a 130 km de altura y está maniobrando.





Terraplanistas, pseudoescépticos y lunáticos varios: ¡Burbuja os espera!


----------



## imutes (22 Nov 2022)

Arnicio dijo:


> Lo que lo usuarios captaron eran transmisiones broadcast que deduzco emitieron directamente desde Tierra para justificar el disparate.



No tengo ni idea de cómo captaron las transimisiones pero esta ganando cierto interés tanto por si fueron broadcast (entiendo que sugieres que son emisiones terrestes o de satélite?) o si fueron "reales" por su contenido ¿qué diantres era lo que observaba Armstrong?
En fin, no creo que logremos aclarar el asunto... A otra cosa ...



Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> Cuando les dan dinero, van.





Billy Ray dijo:


> ninguna iniciativa privada se va a meter en eso



¡Qué poca vergüenza! Estiráis los ad hoc hasta el más absoluto ridículo y nos tomáis por gilipollas (cree el ladrón que ...)

¿Y SpaceX? O el proyecto de Elon de colonizar Marte. O Blue Origin o Virgin Galactic o ...
La 1ª que lleve turistas a la Luna se forraría y en eso -dicen- están involucrados.

Lo vuestro es patológico de verdad.



OJC dijo:


> @imutes
> Te contesto, más que nada por acabar con esto ya que veo que te has enrocado en dos puntos:
> 
> 
> ...



1. Interpretación de una frase.

Yo no interpreto nada, leo textualmente:

*"The problem is we don't have the tecnology to do that anymore. We used to but we destroyed that technology and is painful process to build it back."*

Si estás interesado en justificar ese disparate, allá tú.

2. Las rocas lunares

Lo del cambiazo es un invent tuyo y la pregunta de si las demás muestras también son falsas es lógica y universal. De hecho lo de (sic) " La pregunta ahora es, ¿las demás piedras entregadas serán también falsas?, ya que se estima que durante la década de los 70 la *NASA*regaló cerca de 100 de estas piezas a diferentes naciones" es un copy/paste de un artículo de La Vanguardia.

Pero hay muuuuuchas más rocas desaparecidas. Segun Marcus (que debe ser de otra secta reptiliana )


Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> A saber. Seguramente estarán en colecciones privadas de gente con pasta.



De hecho yo me enteré de que las rocas habían desaparecido por un comunicado de la NASA. Si no recuerdo mal fue a consecuencia del análisis que hicieron los chinos de las rocas lunares y que no coincidían con sus análisis : no podían corroborar los análisis chinos porque habían extraviado sus muestras .

 Incluso hay quienes afirman que fueron robadas 

Pero sin duda mi ad hoc preferido es del de que no se analizaron porque están esperando a mejorar los sistemas de análisis ¡Espatarrante! 

PD.: No creo que los reptilianos os paguen porque sois malísimos contando cuentos


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (22 Nov 2022)

imutes dijo:


> ¿Y SpaceX? O el proyecto de Elon de colonizar Marte. O Blue Origin o Virgin Galactic o ...
> La 1ª que lleve turistas a la Luna se forraría y en eso -dicen- están involucrados.
> 
> Lo vuestro es patológico de verdad.



Repito en modo Barrio Sésamo porque el nivel ya ha quedado claro:

1. La Nasa quiere ir a la Luna, a Marte, y más allá.
2. Para ir a la Luna pide mucha pasta.
3. Cuando se la han dado, ha ido.
4. Cuando se la han dejado de dar, no.
5. Ahora mismo han vuelto a darles pasta, así que están en ello otra vez.
6. Si el año que viene recortan, no se irá. Pasó con el programa Constellation.

SpaceX, por cierto, también está financiado con dinero público: tiene a la Nasa como cliente, que le aporta billones $ (billones USA).



imutes dijo:


> Lo del cambiazo es un invent tuyo y la pregunta de si las demás muestras también son falsas es lógica y universal. De hecho lo de (sic) " La pregunta ahora es, ¿las demás piedras entregadas serán también falsas?, ya que se estima que durante la década de los 70 la *NASA*regaló cerca de 100 de estas piezas a diferentes naciones" es un copy/paste de un artículo de La Vanguardia.
> 
> Pero hay muuuuuchas más rocas desaparecidas. Segun Marcus (que debe ser de otra secta reptiliana )



Hace unos cuantos mensajes pedí algún tipo de evidencia de que la roca falsa holandesa fuera entregada por la Nasa.

Algo mínimamente serio, más allá de artículos de medios de (des)información, que publican cualquier burrada si vende.

Sigo esperando, y seguiré esperando, sentado.

Podría poner aquí toda la evidencia en contra: no hay registros oficiales de rocas entregadas a ningún primer ministro holandés jubilado, cosa que habría ido contra los procedimientos normales (regalar a jefes de estado), y aparte las entregadas a Holanda se sabe cuáles son y dónde están, el peso (89g) es mucho mayor que las "rocas" oficiales (en realidad fragmentos de 1g o menos), etc.

Pero lo suyo sería mostrar la evidencia a favor de que, efectivamente, las falsas rocas fueron entregadas por la Nasa.

En fin, que la mentira de que una "roca lunar" de la Nasa era falsa está más que desmontada.

Pero nada, es siempre la misma historia. Es como discutir con fanáticos religiosos.

1000 evidencias de A
1 evidencia de B (artículos de medios de información, que parece que cuando interesan nos los creemos)
Y creemos B para sentirnos portadores de una verdad secreta que nos hace especialitos.



imutes dijo:


> De hecho yo me enteré de que las rocas habían desaparecido por un comunicado de la NASA. Si no recuerdo mal fue a consecuencia del análisis que hicieron los chinos de las rocas lunares y que no coincidían con sus análisis : no podían corroborar los análisis chinos porque habían extraviado sus muestras .



Se te ve bien informado...


----------



## sisebuto (22 Nov 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Se han mandado robots a otros planetas, naves a cometas, sondas al Sol...
> 
> Pero los paletos solo quieren ver Gran Hermano VIP en Marte. Y si no se mandan... ejke era todo mentira y la Tierra es plana. Gñe.




Asín es, se ha enviado de todo y a todos sitios pero precisamente quienes lo hicieron años antes de NASA, aparte de no olvidárseles o perder las instrucciones, nunca jamás fueron capaces de mandar un solo cristiano, ni siquiera una gallina clueca más allá de órbita baja con intención de traerla de vuelta, con la única excepción de las tortugas de la Zond 6, únicos terrícolas que han orbitado la Luna y regresado.

Pregúntate por qué quienes siempre fueron por detrás y a mucha distancia de pronto se sacan de la manga un puente aéreo con la Luna de 9 viajes y 27 pasajeros. Cada cuatro meses te montaban una misión entre 1969 y 1972.

Pero ahoran no saben ni aparcar en órbita lunar a la Orion y sus muñecos porque, por mucho que lo repita Antonia3, la nave del Artemis no está haciendo órbitas lunares sino dos maniobras de impulso gravitatorio (slingshots) una para frenar y otra para salir hacia la Tierra. Recordemos que -supuestamente- el Apolo 8 en 1968 dio 10 óbitas lunares sin una sola misión sin tripular de prueba.

Porque no está claro que fuese tan fácil como nos contaron, hace falta mucha más energía - combustIble- para hacer esas maravillas que hace medio siglo repetían con la punta del cipote cada 4 meses y a la primera los *FARSANTES *de NASA*.*

¡Ejqueee se nos ha perdío lah tecnolojiah!
¡Ejqueee queremos dinerito para repetirlo, Gñe!

*¡FARSANTES!*


Mira los rusos, no se les perdió nada y todos sus logros han sido repetidos por otros países:


15 de mayo de 1957: la Unión Soviética prueba el *R-7 Semyorka*, el primer misil balístico intercontinental del mundo.


4 de octubre de 1957: los soviéticos lanzan el *Sputnik 1*, el primer satélite de la Tierra hecho por el hombre.


3 de noviembre de 1957: una perra llamada *Laika* se convierte en el primer animal en ingresar a la órbita terrestre a bordo del *Sputnik 2*. Sin embargo, desafortunadamente para Laika, no está reservada para un vuelo de regreso.


2 de enero de 1959: *Luna 1* se convierte en el primer objeto hecho por el hombre en abandonar la órbita de la Tierra.


13 de septiembre de 1959: después de un aterrizaje forzoso intencional, *Luna 2* se convierte en el primer objeto hecho por el hombre en la Luna.


6 de octubre de 1959: *Luna 3* brinda a la humanidad su primer vistazo al lado oculto de la Luna.


20 de agosto de 1960: Belka y Strelka, a bordo del Sputnik 5, son los primeros animales en regresar a salvo de la órbita terrestre.


14 de octubre de 1960: *Marsnik 1*, la primera sonda enviada desde la Tierra a Marte, despega.


12 de febrero de 1961 – *Venera 1*, la primera sonda enviada desde la Tierra a Venus, despega.


12 de abril de 1961: Yuri Gagarin, a bordo del *Vostok 1*, se convierte en el primer hombre en la órbita terrestre.


19 de mayo de 1961: *Venera 1* realiza el primer sobrevuelo de otro planeta (Venus).


6 de agosto de 1961: Gherman Titov, a bordo del *Vostok 2*, se convierte en el primer hombre en pasar más de un día en el espacio y el primero en dormir en la órbita terrestre.


11 y 12 de agosto de 1962: se lanzan *Vostok 3 y Vostok 4*, los primeros vuelos espaciales tripulados simultáneos (aunque no se encuentran).


12 de octubre de 1964: se lanza *Voskhod 1*, que transporta al espacio la primera tripulación.


18 de marzo de 1965: Aleksei Leonov, a bordo del *Voskhod 2*, realiza la primera caminata espacial.


3 de febrero de 1966: *Luna 9* se convierte en la primera sonda en realizar un aterrizaje controlado y "suave" en la Luna.


1 de marzo de 1966: *Venera 3*, lanzada el 16 de noviembre de 1965, se convierte en la primera sonda en impactar en otro planeta (Venus).


3 de abril de 1966: *Luna 10* se convierte en el primer satélite lunar hecho por el hombre.


30 de octubre de 1967: *Cosmos 186 y Cosmos 188* se convierten en las primeras naves espaciales no tripuladas en encontrarse y atracar en la órbita terrestre. Estados Unidos no duplicará esta maniobra durante casi cuatro décadas.


16 de enero de 1969: S*oyuz 4 y Soyuz 5* se convierten en las primeras naves espaciales tripuladas en atracar en la órbita terrestre y las primeras en intercambiar tripulaciones.


17 de noviembre de 1970: *Lunokhod 1*, el primer rover robótico en aterrizar y explorar un cuerpo extraterrestre, aterriza en la Luna. Veintisiete años después, Estados Unidos aterriza su primer rover robótico en Marte.


15 de diciembre de 1970: *Venera 7* se convierte en la primera sonda en hacer un aterrizaje suave en otro planeta (Venus).


19 de abril de 1971: *Salyut 1* se convierte en la primera estación espacial en órbita del mundo.


22 de agosto de 1972: *Mars 2* se convierte en la primera sonda en llegar a la superficie de Marte.


*Pero los pobrecitos no tenían Hollywood.*


----------



## imutes (23 Nov 2022)

Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> Repito en modo Barrio Sésamo porque el nivel ya ha quedado claro



El nivel barrio sésamo lo has puesto tú, amiguete.
Cuando se te pregunta por qué no se vuelve a la Luna, ad hoc al canto, tu respuesta es porque no hay pasta.

Barrio sésamo para que lo entiendas.:
Hay varias empresas privadas involucradas en la exploración espacial. Las empresas privadas solo se implican en proyectos que generan pasta luego fabricar cohetes, satelites y naves espaciales ES RENTABLE y si es rentable es que no falta pasta, al contrario, la genera.

Más barrio sésamo, que SpaceX venda cohetes a la NASA NO LA CONVIERTE EN UNA EMPRESA PÚBLICA. AUDI le vende coches al estado y sigue siendo una empresa privada.

¿Ahora sí lo entiendes?



Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> Hace unos cuantos mensajes pedí algún tipo de evidencia de que la roca falsa holandesa fuera entregada por la Nasa.



¡Mira que eres pesado!

En la página 37 ya te puse varios enlaces pero hay que dartelo bien mascadito.















Piedra lunar, ¿qué piedra lunar? - BBC News Mundo


El museo nacional holandés descubre que una roca en su colección que se creía era del viaje a la luna, es un trozo de madera.




www.bbc.com





Más en la pag 37 (o busca en guguel)

Se te ve informado también (cosa grave para un nasafilo como tú). No se dónde habré dicho yo que esa roca pesaba 89 gr. Eso es cosa tuya. En todo caso supuestamente pertenece a la misión Apolo11 y es diferente a otras que se entregaron - por cierto, a ciertos jefes de estado también- algunas procedentes supuestamente del Apolo 17 de poco más de 1 gr dentro de un plástico acrílico (lo que complica examinarlas ¿por qué lo harían? ¡qué cosas!)

Vease la notable diferencia







Por cierto, no se puede mostrar evidencia de lo que no hay (más barrio sésamo)) y el que en un momento dado no la haya no implica que no exista.

Y no es cierto que podrías poner aquí toda la evidencia en contra ¡Hazlo si puedes o retráctate!!

Más barrio sésamo.
- Se avistan 1.000.000 cisnes, todo blancos. El idiota, por inducción, afirma: todos cisnes son blancos, la evidencia es abrumadora.
- Basta un único avistamiento para mandar al carajo la afirmación anterior y aprender que la evidencia, aun abrumadora, no demuestra nada.






Especimen de cisne australiano


En fin y resumiendo:
- El mundo está lleno de idiotas.
- Lo de las rocas lunares apestaba, apesta y, mucho me temo, apestará por siempre jamas.
- De la NASA me fío tanto como de CNSA, es decir, más bien poco o nada.

¡Un abrazo!

.


----------



## manodura79 (23 Nov 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Recibía la señal... todo el planeta que tuviera visión de la Luna y estuviera apuntando una antena directamente a la Luna.
> 
> Creo que es importante que yo no pierda el tiempo con tus otras preguntas, si ya algo tan básico como esto te queda grande.
> 
> La NASA tenía varias estaciones de seguimiento para tener cobertura total. Precisamente, fue la estación de Madrid la que tenía cobertura en el paseo espacial. Todos los ingenieros que estaban allí también pueden confirmarte que hablaron con la Luna (y no con Hollywood).



¿Hablaron con la luna o hablaron con alguien que decía estar en la luna?

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (23 Nov 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> ¿Hablaron con la luna o hablaron con alguien que decía estar en la luna?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk




Recibieron una señal que salía de la Luna.


----------



## OJC (23 Nov 2022)

imutes dijo:


> 1. Interpretación de una frase.
> 
> Yo no interpreto nada, leo textualmente:
> 
> ...



Pues nada, chico, quédate con tu interpretación de la frase y deja que la realidad te pase por encima; Artemis está ya en el entorno lunar.



imutes dijo:


> 2. Las rocas lunares
> 
> Lo del cambiazo es un invent tuyo y la pregunta de si las demás muestras también son falsas es lógica y universal. De hecho lo de (sic) " La pregunta ahora es, ¿las demás piedras entregadas serán también falsas?, ya que se estima que durante la década de los 70 la *NASA*regaló cerca de 100 de estas piezas a diferentes naciones" es un copy/paste de un artículo de La Vanguardia.
> 
> ...



Tu lío con las rocas lunares falsas es un ejemplo claro de lo que se denomina agarrar el rábano por las hojas.
Para tu información La roca lunar que le regalaron al primer ministro holandés forma parte de un conjunto de muestras de pocos gramos que se repartieron por el mundo como gestos de buena voluntad por parte de los americanos. No se trataba de entregar muestras para análisis eran dos placas conmemorativas que consisten en pequeños fragmentos de muestras lunares traídas con las misiones lunares Apolo 11 y Apolo 17 . Las placas y las rocas lunares fueron obsequios de buena voluntad en 1970 y 1973 a la gente de 135 países, los 50 estados de los Estados Unidos y los territorios de ultramar de los Estados Unidos por el presidente de los Estados Unidos, Richard Nixon.
La exhibición de muestra lunar del Apolo 11 es una exhibición de placa conmemorativa estilo podio que consta de cuatro muestras de partículas de polvo del tamaño de un arroz (llamadas "rocas lunares"), la bandera del destinatario y dos pequeñas placas de metal adjuntas con mensajes descriptivos. 
La exhibición de muestra lunar del Apolo 17 consiste en un fragmento de roca lunar de una piedra lunar de lava identificada como basalto lunar 70017 , la bandera del destinatario y dos pequeñas placas de metal adheridas con mensajes descriptivos, todo dentro de una placa conmemorativa de madera. 
Tu lío con lo de que hay "muuuuuchas más rocas desaparecidas" [sic] proviene de estas plaquitas conmemorativas. De las 270 rocas lunares del Apolo 11 y las rocas lunares de buena voluntad del Apolo 17 que la Administración Nixon entregó a las naciones del mundo, aproximadamente 180 están actualmente desaparecidas. Muchas de las rocas lunares que se contabilizan han estado almacenadas bajo llave durante décadas. Investigadores y aficionados han rastreado la ubicación de las rocas debido a su rareza y la dificultad de obtener más. Las rocas lunares también han sido objeto de robo y falsificación. 
Esas son las rocas desaparecidas. Desconozco el peso total de todas esas muestras, pero si las del Apolo 11 eran del tamaño de granos de arroz, me da que vamos a estar lejos de los 380 kg de rocas recogidas y que se encuentran principalmente en Houston y en la base aérea Brooks.

Me encanta una intervención tuya que has hecho contestando a Marcus:


imutes dijo:


> Más barrio sésamo.
> - Se avistan 1.000.000 cisnes, todo blancos. El idiota, por inducción, afirma: todos cisnes son blancos, la evidencia es abrumadora.
> - Basta un único avistamiento para mandar al carajo la afirmación anterior y aprender que la evidencia, aun abrumadora, no demuestra nada.
> 
> ...



Me encanta porque retrata a la perfección el estilo magufo pseudoescéptico de los sagaces investigadores de Burbuja.

Vamos con el Barrio Sésamo.
Se avistan 1.000.000 de cisnes, al parecer, todos blancos.
Un magufo cree ver algo que no es blanco y sin confirmar si aquello es un cisne, si es un pato que se ha colado en la bandada o es simplemente que no lo ha visto bien, concluye; *LOS CISNES BLANCOS NO EXISTEN Y LOS ZOÓLOGOS NOS MIENTEN.*
Estoy de acuerdo contigo en una cosa: el mundo está lleno de idiotas.


----------



## imutes (23 Nov 2022)

OJC dijo:


> el mundo está lleno de idiotas.



¡Llenísimo! ¡Y cuando parece que no caben salen otros!
Mira que lo he puesto mascadito que hacta alguien con un CI de 75 debería entenderlo.



OJC dijo:


> *LOS CISNES BLANCOS NO EXISTEN *



Siíííí que existen, según el ejemplo, mínimo 1.000.0000.

¿Me sigues?


Va te dejo un rato para que lo pienses ...





























¡Que a estas alturas del S XXI haya que explicar esto, bufffff!












Hasta dentro de un ratito....

















....


----------



## sisebuto (23 Nov 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Recibieron una señal que salía de la Luna.




Eso ya ocurrió en 1968 con la Zond 5 (la de las tortugas en órbita lunar) y los useños se lo tragaron enterito hasta que los propios rusos reconocieron que fue un engaño.

​_La misión Zond 5 causó pánico en los Estados Unidos cuando el 19 de septiembre de 1968, las voces de los cosmonautas Valery Bykovsky, Vitaly Sevastyanov y Pavel Popovich fueron transmitidas desde la nave espacial e interceptadas por el Observatorio Jodrell Bank y la CIA. Aparentemente, los cosmonautas estaban leyendo datos de telemetría y lecturas de computadora, e incluso discutiendo un intento de aterrizar. _​​_El astronauta del Apolo 17, Eugene Cernan, comentó que el incidente "nos había conmocionado muchísimo". Popovich recordaría más tarde: "Cuando nos dimos cuenta de que nunca llegaríamos a la luna, decidimos hacer un poco de gamberrismo. Pedimos a nuestros ingenieros que conectaran el receptor de la sonda al transmisor con un cable puente. Las misiones de vuelo a la Luna se controlaron entonces desde un centro de comando en Eupatoria, en Crimea. Cuando la sonda estaba en su camino alrededor de la Luna, yo estaba en el centro. Así que tomé el micrófono y dije: "El vuelo se está realizando de manera normal". ; nos estamos acercando a la superficie..." Segundos después, mi informe, como si fuera del espacio exterior, fue recibido en la Tierra, incluidos los estadounidenses. _​​_








Zond 5 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




_​​

¿Quizá estaban avisando de lo que ocurriría tres meses después? ¿Cómo podía nadie distinguir una misión tripulada por tortugas de otra con cosmonautas basándose en las transmisiones de radio? No podían, por tanto los soviéticos ya demostraron claramente antes del Apollo 8 lo fácil que era engañar.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (23 Nov 2022)

sisebuto dijo:


> Eso ya ocurrió en 1968 con la Zond 5 (la de las tortugas en órbita lunar) y los useños se lo tragaron enterito hasta que los propios rusos reconocieron que fue un engaño.
> 
> ​_La misión Zond 5 causó pánico en los Estados Unidos cuando el 19 de septiembre de 1968, las voces de los cosmonautas Valery Bykovsky, Vitaly Sevastyanov y Pavel Popovich fueron transmitidas desde la nave espacial e interceptadas por el Observatorio Jodrell Bank y la CIA. Aparentemente, los cosmonautas estaban leyendo datos de telemetría y lecturas de computadora, e incluso discutiendo un intento de aterrizar. _​​_El astronauta del Apolo 17, Eugene Cernan, comentó que el incidente "nos había conmocionado muchísimo". Popovich recordaría más tarde: "Cuando nos dimos cuenta de que nunca llegaríamos a la luna, decidimos hacer un poco de gamberrismo. Pedimos a nuestros ingenieros que conectaran el receptor de la sonda al transmisor con un cable puente. Las misiones de vuelo a la Luna se controlaron entonces desde un centro de comando en Eupatoria, en Crimea. Cuando la sonda estaba en su camino alrededor de la Luna, yo estaba en el centro. Así que tomé el micrófono y dije: "El vuelo se está realizando de manera normal". ; nos estamos acercando a la superficie..." Segundos después, mi informe, como si fuera del espacio exterior, fue recibido en la Tierra, incluidos los estadounidenses. _​​_
> 
> ...



Te lo pone bien claro. Tuvieron que retransmitir desde la Luna. No desde la Tierra.


----------



## sisebuto (23 Nov 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Te lo pone bien claro. Tuvieron que retransmitir desde la Luna. No desde la Tierra.




Parece que no lo has leído bien: Transmitieron desde Crimea a la Zond 5 que a su vez rebotó la señal a la Tierra. Las palabras de los cosmonautas llegaron desde la óbita lunar y así fueron recogidas por los useños. Si los rusos no lo hubieran reconocido los useños no habrían tenido modo de averiguarlo.




sisebuto dijo:


> Eso ya ocurrió en 1968 con la Zond 5 (la de las tortugas en órbita lunar) y los useños se lo tragaron enterito hasta que los propios rusos reconocieron que fue un engaño.
> 
> 
> _La misión Zond 5 causó pánico en los Estados Unidos cuando el 19 de septiembre de 1968, las voces de los cosmonautas Valery Bykovsky, Vitaly Sevastyanov y Pavel Popovich fueron transmitidas desde la nave espacial e interceptadas por el Observatorio Jodrell Bank y la CIA. Aparentemente, los cosmonautas estaban leyendo datos de telemetría y lecturas de computadora, e incluso discutiendo un intento de aterrizar.
> ...




Edito: ¿Este colegueo de bromitas entre soviéticos y yanquis se corresponde con la feroz competencia de la Guerra Fría y la Carrera Espacial que nos han vendido? Yo diría que no. Más bien parece que los rusos, una vez pactado su silencio, no pudieron resistirse a dejar una pequeña miguita sobre lo que iba a ocurrir.


----------



## imutes (23 Nov 2022)

OJC dijo:


> Tu lío con las rocas lunares falsas es un ejemplo claro de lo que se denomina agarrar el rábano por las hojas.
> Para tu información La roca lunar que le regalaron al primer ministro holandés forma parte de un conjunto de muestras de pocos gramos que se repartieron por el mundo como gestos de buena voluntad por parte de los americanos.



Mientras piensas en los cisnes, vuelvo a explicar un poquito esto de la roca falsa.
¡Qué cruz!

Esta es la que le entregaron al exministro holandes los tres astronautas del Apolo 11 Neil Alden Armstrong, Michael Collins, y Edwin Eugene 'Buzz' Aldrin, Jr e incluso iba acompañada de una tarjeta del embajador estadounidense (William Middeldorf) y que expusieron más adelante en el Museo Rijas de Ámsterdam.







Véase la notable diferencia con las plaquitas conmemorativas.







Si no aprecias diferencias pídele ayuda a tu mamá, casi seguro que ella podrá encontrarlas.

Este tipo de confusiones son típicas de los que consultáis la wikipedia como si fuera la biblia. ¡Haaaay que aprender a buscar en varias fuentes, a contrastar la info y a no precipitarse con las conclusiones!

Es justo lo que te ha pasado algunos post atras cuando hiciste un copy/paste de la wiki hablando sobre dónde estaban guardadas las rocas lunares. Es tal tu fe que te paso inadvertido el rótulo de la cabecera:







¡Mal, muy mal! El aviso tiene ya más de 4 años y sigue sin acreditarse. Quiero suponer que no lo hiciste con mala intención.
¡Niños, aprendan a pensar!

¿Cómo va con los cisnes? Luego te explico más ...

.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (23 Nov 2022)

sisebuto dijo:


> Parece que no lo has leído bien: Transmitieron desde Crimea a la Zond 5 que a su vez rebotó la señal a la Tierra. Las palabras de los cosmonautas llegaron desde la óbita lunar y así fueron recogidas por los useños. Si los rusos no lo hubieran reconocido los useños no habrían tenido modo de averiguarlo.



Parece que ya lo has entendido.
Era una mposible engañar a nadie si no se transmitía (o retransmitía) DESDE la Luna.

El Apollo no se pudo retransmitir desde un satélite orbitando la Luna, porque fue más de media hora de transmisión continua y sin doppler.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (23 Nov 2022)

sisebuto dijo:


> Más bien parece que los rusos, una vez pactado su silencio, no pudieron resistirse a dejar una pequeña miguita sobre lo que iba a ocurrir.



Más bien esa miguita es la invención de un paleto ignorante que se ha montado una película magufa, para no reconocer que la Ciencia le queda grande.

Decenas de miles de técnicos y científicos por todo el Mundo fueron engañados. Pero un paleto cagacorrales fue más listo que todos ellos gracias a su formación en Homeopatía.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (23 Nov 2022)

sisebuto dijo:


> Lo habitual de los catetos de tu calaña, entrar a opinar sin tener ni puta idea



Cierto. Soy Ingeniero de Telecomunicaciones y no sé nada de comunicaciones.
Lo sabe un magufo de un foro de Internet, que tiene una teoría basada en la Pachamama.


----------



## escudero (23 Nov 2022)

vale, aceptamos que no se volvio a ir porque es una tonteria gastar dinero en enviar personas cuando puedes mandar un rover.
entonces porque cojones tenemos la ISS , cuando hubiera sido mas eficiente en vez de estar dando vueltas al planeta, esas mismas.instalaciones tenerlas fijas en la luna.

Porque base en la luna no, pero la iss si?


----------



## Mr.Foster (23 Nov 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Cierto. Soy Ingeniero de Telecomunicaciones y no sé nada de comunicaciones.



De eso tal vez sepa, pero ni mierda sabe sobre radiación ionizante y sus efectos en la biología humana.
El otro supuesto cateto, SÍ LO SABE.
A estas alturas hasta un chaval de secundaria sabe que salir afuera de la protección de la magnetósfera terrestre, significa que el ADN expuesto, SE FRÍE.
Y hasta ahora no se ha dado con el blindaje adecuado.


----------



## Mr.Foster (23 Nov 2022)

escudero dijo:


> Porque base en la luna no, pero la iss si?



Por que la estación espacial gira dentro de la protección de la magnetósfera.
La Luna está FUERA de ese escudo protector.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (23 Nov 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> De eso tal vez sepa, pero ni mierda sabe sobre radiación ionizante y sus efectos en la biología humana.



Porque la Radiofrecuencia no es ionizante.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (23 Nov 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Por que la estación espacial gira dentro de la protección de la magnetósfera.
> La Luna está FUERA de ese escudo protector.



¿Y?
También salir a la calle es un riesgo por la radiación ionizante, y no creo que seas de los idiotas que salen envueltos en plomo.

¿O sí?

¿O qué mierda nos quieres decir?

¿Que no se fue a la Luna para no recibir radiación?

¿Eres de los que no se hacen radiografías para no perecer por los rayos-x?

¡Cuanto magufo, joder. Y todos a Burbuja!


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (23 Nov 2022)

Ni tiene ni tenía. Yo no digo que no hayan ido a la luna, pero antes la tecnología era una mierda y fueron (eso dicen), y ahora que es mucho mejor no se atreven a ir? Es algo que no entiendo.


----------



## Mr.Foster (23 Nov 2022)

"Profesor.Poopsnagle, post: 43634679, member: 127944"]
¿Y?
También salir a la calle es un riesgo por la radiación ionizante, y no creo que seas de los idiotas que salen envueltos en plomo.
¿O sí?
¿O qué mierda nos quieres decir?
¿Que no se fue a la Luna para no recibir radiación?
¿Eres de los que no se hacen radiografías para no perecer por los rayos-x?
¡Cuanto magufo, joder. Y todos a Burbuja!
[/QUOTE]



Además de tarado, un soberano ignorante.
Pase a IGNORADOS caballero, allí encontrará otros "ingenieros" para conversar sobre sus estupideces mal aprendidas.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (23 Nov 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> Ni tiene ni tenía. Yo no digo que no hayan ido a la luna, pero antes la tecnología era una mierda y fueron (eso dicen), y ahora que es mucho mejor no se atreven a ir? Es algo que no entiendo.



O nos mentían antes o nos mienten ahora.

Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA-98


----------



## imutes (23 Nov 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Porque la Radiofrecuencia no es ionizante.



¡Claro! Y por eso no sabes nada de radiación ionizante .De ahí que te lleves el premio al comentario más estúpido del hilo:



Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> ¿Y?
> También salir a la calle es un riesgo por la radiación ionizante, y no creo que seas de los idiotas que salen envueltos en plomo.
> 
> ¿O sí?
> ...







Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> ¡Cuanto magufo, joder. Y todos a Burbuja!



De putas habló la tacones.

.


----------



## Mr.Foster (23 Nov 2022)

El más grueso error proviene del encabezado del hilo.
Dice, la NASA "ya no tiene la tecnología y bla bla"
Así queda sugerido que alguna vez la tuvieron.
LO CUAL ES FALSO.
NUNCA la tuvieron.
Y ojo que el problema no deriva de los propulsores o la tecnología anexa, deriva de la imposibilidad (actual) de aislar a cualquier entidad VIVA de la radiación que proviene del fondo cósmico y del Sol, lo cual destruye en poco tiempo el código genético de la cosa viva que se haya arriesgado a salir afuera de la protección del magnetismo terrestre.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (24 Nov 2022)

imutes dijo:


> ¡Claro! Y por eso no sabes nada de radiación ionizante .De ahí que te lleves el premio al comentario más estúpido del hilo:



No sé nada de radiaciones ionizantes porque la RF no lo es. De ahí que te lleves el premio al idiota al que hay que explicarle las cosas varias veces.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (24 Nov 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Y ojo que el problema no deriva de los propulsores o la tecnología anexa, deriva de la imposibilidad (actual) de aislar a cualquier entidad VIVA de la radiación que proviene del fondo cósmico y del Sol, lo cual destruye en poco tiempo el código genético de la cosa viva que se haya arriesgado a salir afuera de la protección del magnetismo terrestre.



Loooool
Menudo magufo. Estamos todos muertos.

Menos mal que en un mundo real y no de idiotas, los astronautas tienen más riesgo de padecer cáncer que la media, pero menos que radiólogos o mineros. Y ya.


----------



## imutes (24 Nov 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> No sé nada de radiaciones ionizantes porque la RF no lo es. De ahí que te lleves el premio al idiota al que hay que explicarle las cosas varias veces.



Pero mira que eres tonto, ni seguir un comentario sabes. Te lo pongo con la elipsis a ver si así lo captas:

¡Claro! Como eres especialista en RF por eso no sabes nada de radiación ionizantes.

¡Te comes el premio al idiota también!




OJC dijo:


> Un magufo cree ver algo que no es blanco y sin confirmar si aquello es un cisne, si es un pato que se ha colado en la bandada o es simplemente que no lo ha visto bien



No amiguete, es un cisne







¿Lo ves claro? Bueno mejor ¿ves como es negro y es un cisne ?
Déjate de payasadas y aspavientos y reconoce las cosas como son,



OJC dijo:


> LOS ZOÓLOGOS NOS MIENTEN



Bueno, en principio no fue con mala intención pero sí, mintieron: no todos los cisnes eran blancos.

Conscientes de su error decidieron bautizar a los cisnes con diferentes nombres según sus características. Ahora sí podían decir que todos los _*Cygnus atratus *_-nuestro amiguito de la foto- eran negros (espero que no les salga alguno albino )

Como te gusta mucho la wiki te copio un parrafo:

"_ Fue descubierto en 1697, a finales del siglo XVII, los colonos ingleses que volvieron de Australia trajeron consigo, en sus barcos, un cargamento. Los cisnes negros son propios de Australia y hasta ese momento, se pensaba que todos los cisnes eran blancos, porque de ese color eran todos los cisnes que se conocían hasta entonces. La intrahistoria de esta historia es que este hecho supuso una conmoción en la sociedad inglesa. Aunque nos pueda parecer algo ingenuo lo cierto es que la aparición de una especie de cisnes de un color distinto al que estaban acostumbrados a ver, supuso para los habitantes de la época una fuente de debate y de polémica. _"

Ya hablaremos de las conclusiones. Demasiada información de golpe podría saturarte.

¡Un abrazo!

.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (24 Nov 2022)

imutes dijo:


> ¡Claro! Como eres especialista en RF por eso no sabes nada de radiación ionizantes.
> 
> ¡Te comes el premio al idiota también!



Exacto. Para ser especialista en RF, la radiación ionizante te la suda igual que el Derecho Constitucional.

Lo del grafeno y el 5G o los routers WiFi que te roban el alma, se estudian en 1° de Magufo.

¡Te doy el premio al idiota que hay que explicarle las cosas varias veces y despacito!


----------



## sisebuto (24 Nov 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> Ni tiene ni tenía. Yo no digo que no hayan ido a la luna, pero antes la tecnología era una mierda y fueron (eso dicen), y ahora que es mucho mejor no se atreven a ir? Es algo que no entiendo.




Es que si se entendiera nadie lo discutiría, como no se discute el descubrimiento de América, las escaladas del Everest, los vuelos comerciales intercontinentales, los trasplantes de órganos etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc

Pero después de más de 50 años aquí seguimos intentando entenderlo mientras la NASA manda un cohete con dos muñecos que no es capaz ni de orbitar la Luna, pero quiere que entendamos que hace 54 años mandaron a tres tíos a dar 10 órbitas a la Luna sin hacer una prueba de nada, a la primera. Y después 24 más a jugar al golf y hacer carreritas por el regolito. O te lo tragas o eres un magufo.

Si se entendiera fácilmente tampoco tendrían necesidad de propaganda intensiva, películas para sujnormales y becarios de internet insultando y haciendo _gaslighting_ de todo a 100 a quien se le ocurra confesar que tampoco lo entiende.


----------



## imutes (24 Nov 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Para ser especialista en RF, la radiación ionizante te la suda igual que el Derecho Constitucional.



Eso es, tontaina. Y como no tienes ni puta idea de radiación ionizante y eres muy burro, en lugar de callarte, escribes el comentario más gilipollas del hilo

¡Estás tú p'a dar premios !



Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> ¿Y?
> También salir a la calle es un riesgo por la radiación ionizante, y no creo que seas de los idiotas que salen envueltos en plomo.
> 
> ¿O sí?
> ...



 

PD.: Se nota que estás versado en magufismo sí, ya debes estar en 3º por lo menos.
.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (24 Nov 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Eso es, tontaina. Y como no tienes ni puta idea de radiación ionizante y eres muy burro, en lugar de callarte, escribes el comentario más gilipollas del hilo



¿Ionizante? Ni puta idea.
Lo he dicho ya 14 veces. Pero como eres subnormal, insistes. ¿Dónde dices que he haya hablado yo de radiaciones ionizantes, o de derecho administrativo?


----------



## imutes (24 Nov 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> ¿Ionizante? Ni puta idea.
> Lo he dicho ya 14 veces. Pero como eres subnormal, insistes. ¿Dónde dices que he haya hablado yo de radiaciones ionizantes, o de derecho administrativo?



¡Pero que obtuso!

Esto lo escribiste tú hablando de radiación ionizante tratando de desacreditar a Mr.Foster, alcornoque:


Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> ¿Y?
> También salir a la calle es un riesgo por la radiación ionizante, y no creo que seas de los idiotas que salen envueltos en plomo.
> 
> ¿O sí?
> ...



¿Seguro que eres himjeniero? Un comentario tan garrulo es impropio de hasta FP1. ¿Aprendiste a soldar con estaño o fue muy difícil para ti?

.


----------



## OJC (24 Nov 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Mientras piensas en los cisnes, vuelvo a explicar un poquito esto de la roca falsa.
> ¡Qué cruz!
> 
> Esta es la que le entregaron al exministro holandes los tres astronautas del Apolo 11 Neil Alden Armstrong, Michael Collins, y Edwin Eugene 'Buzz' Aldrin, Jr e incluso iba acompañada de una tarjeta del embajador estadounidense (William Middeldorf) y que expusieron más adelante en el Museo Rijas de Ámsterdam.
> ...



Ya que te pones tan gallito, te daré en la frente con las referencias, aunque supongo que dada tu propensión a coger el rábano por las hojas no serás capaz de aceptarlas.
Esto es de la Wiki y sin ningún rótulo.








Laboratorio de Recepción Lunar - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




Y aquí tienes algo más para que te entretengas:





Category:Lunar Receiving Laboratory - Wikimedia Commons







commons.wikimedia.org







Ahora vamos con la supuesta piedra del primer ministro holandés.

Es curioso que los displays de muestras lunares muestran habitualmente una tipología muy característica y común. Muestran una placa donde dice que son muestras lunares, llevan la bandera, en qué misión fueros recogidas, están encapsuladas en una burbuja de plástico transparente y otro detalle: son muy pequeñas.

Por contra la supuesta roca del primer ministro holandés no sigue la tipología de las muestras de buena voluntad, no dice en ningún sitio que es una muestra lunar, no lleva bandera alguna, no dice en qué misión fue recogida, no lleva plaquitas conmemorativas sino tan solo un cartoncito dorado, no está encapsulada y es bastante grande.
Además la NASA, cuando le pidió el Rijksmuseum que confirmara que aquello era una roca lunar no lo hizo y se limitó a contestar que posiblemente lo fuera.
También hay declaraciones de la familia que dice que todo pudo ser un problema del anciano primer ministro que creyó que le estaban dando una roca lunar, cuando en realidad le daban un regalo del embajador.


The Amsterdam case appears to be not fraud but the result of poor vetting by the Rijksmuseum.​​Spokeswoman Xandra van Gelder said the museum checked with NASA after receiving the rock in 1992 from the estate of the late Prime Minister Willem Drees. NASA told the museum, without seeing it, that it was "possible" it was a moon rock.​​But it weighed a whopping 89 grams (3.1 ounces). In addition, its gold-colored cardboard plaque does not describe it as a moon rock.​​The U.S. ambassador gave Drees the rock during an Oct. 9, 1969 visit by the Apollo 11 astronauts to the Netherlands. Drees's grandson, also named Willem, told the AP his grandfather had been out of office for more than a decade and was nearly deaf and blind in 1969, though his mind was still sharp.​​"My guess is that he did not hear well what was said," said the grandson. "He may have formed his own idea about what it was."​​The family never thought to question the story before donating the rock, to which it had not attached great importance or monetary value.​







Apollo moon rocks lost in space? No, lost on Earth - USATODAY.com


Attention, countries of the world: Do you know where your moon rocks are?...



usatoday30.usatoday.com




Mira por donde, puede ser que la supuesta roca lunar nunca fuera una roca lunar.
De ser así, los pseudoescépticos habrían perdido otra de sus "evidencias" del Luna hoax.


Parece que, como ya adelanté, el supuesto cisne negro que os hacia deducir al los magufos que los cisnes no existían, podría ser realmente un pato.


----------



## Arnicio (24 Nov 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> No sé nada de radiaciones ionizantes porque la RF no lo es. De ahí que te lleves el premio al idiota al que hay que explicarle las cosas varias veces.



Pues a nada que trabajes para RF en sector espacial (no poco común) o nuclear ( bastante raro) si te debería importar, por aquello del impacto en el sustrato y en la electrónica.


----------



## imutes (24 Nov 2022)

OJC dijo:


> The Amsterdam case appears to be not fraud but the result of poor vetting by the Rijksmuseum.Spokeswoman Xandra van Gelder said the museum checked with NASA after receiving the rock in 1992 from the estate of the late Prime Minister Willem Drees. NASA told the museum, without seeing it, that it was "possible" it was a moon rock.But it weighed a whopping 89 grams (3.1 ounces). In addition, its gold-colored cardboard plaque does not describe it as a moon rock.The U.S. ambassador gave Drees the rock during an Oct. 9, 1969 visit by the Apollo 11 astronauts to the Netherlands. Drees's grandson, also named Willem, told the AP his grandfather had been out of office for more than a decade and was nearly deaf and blind in 1969, though his mind was still sharp."My guess is that he did not hear well what was said," said the grandson. "He may have formed his own idea about what it was."The family never thought to question the story before donating the rock, to which it had not attached great importance or monetary value.




  

¡Premio al ad hoc más gilipollas del hilo!

*¡Enhorabuena!*​
Así que que los 3 astronautas del Apolo XI, de gira internacional para conmemorar "su gesta" y con la firma autorizada del embajador usano le entregan al primer ministro holandés un trozo de madera pero este lo entiende mal y cree que es una roca lunar .

Cada vez se pone más demencial el asunto.
*¡Los borregos os lo creéis todo!*​Bueno, al menos nos reímos un rato  .

Queda muy claro cual es tu problema



OJC dijo:


> podría ser realmente un pato.



*¡Eres incapaz de distinguir un pato de goma amarillo de un cisne negro!*

.







¡Muchas gracias de verdad, me has alegrado el día!

​
PD.: El pensamiento de los pseudoescépticos como tú es muy similar al de los terraplanistas... por eso sigues sin entender el problema de los cisnes.
Tiene difícil solución y muy mal pronóstico, pobrete. Insistiré poco a poco aunque tengo poca esperanza en la terapia. ¡Ánimo!

.


----------



## OJC (24 Nov 2022)

imutes dijo:


> ¡Premio al ad hoc más gilipollas del hilo!
> 
> *¡Enhorabuena!*​
> Así que que los 3 astronautas del Apolo XI, de gira internacional para conmemorar "su gesta" y con la firma autorizada del embajador usano le entregan al primer ministro un trozo de madera pero este lo entiende mal y cree que es una roca lunar .
> ...



Te veo tenso.
Es lo que tiene el magufismo, pero tranquilo, ya se te pasará. 






No esperes que te de ya denasiada cancha. 
Esto ha pasado de ser un debate sobre si el viaje a la Luna fue real o no y con argumentos que apoyan una alternativa u otra a ser un pelea de patio de colegio, así que por mi parte esto se ha acabado.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (24 Nov 2022)

Arnicio dijo:


> Pues a nada que trabajes para RF en sector espacial (no poco común) o nuclear ( bastante raro) si te debería importar, por aquello del impacto en el sustrato y en la electrónica.



Eståbamos hablando de los efectos BIOLÓGICOS de la radiación ionizante, antes de que te dieras por invitado a hablar por peteneras.


----------



## Mr.Foster (24 Nov 2022)

Es una pena que la banda habitual de forococheros hayan tomado el hilo para la chacota, ya que el planteo es muy serio.

Que la NASA reconozca que no tiene la tecnologia para llevar a un hombre a la Luna da respuesta a décadas de interrogantes sobre los motivos de esa inactividad. 

Limitación que, por lo visto, también tienen los rusos y los chinos.

La cuestión entonces es, ¡qué hacemos con los INMENSOS fondos que se lleva la Nasa para la exploración lunar o marciana...?
*
Hagan un esfuerzo, POR FAVOR, de aportar algún comentario inteligente.*


----------



## PASEANTE (24 Nov 2022)

El problema no es ese... la gran diferencia es que en los 60 se iba a la luna en plan "con dos cojones y si palmaban palmaban", los controles de seguridad y calidad que habría que desarrollar hoy para algo así hacen casi imposible el proyecto, porque los que se pusieron sobre sobre la vida de las personas y de calidad eran mínimos, se trataba de una hazaña heroica, casi comparable a las tragedias griegas, algo épico, USA quería pasar a la historia como fuese y quedar por encima de Rusia como fuese, todo daba igual, el dinero, los riesgos, etc.

Hoy el escenario es muy distinto, aquí solo priman intereses comerciales y no hay interés estratégico alguno en ir a la luna, a la NASA se la pela el patriotismo, es un organismo público financiado por el ministerio de defensa americano y la necesidad de defensa frente a Rusia en el espacio ya no es tan importante porque ya da todo igual, ambos tienen la destrucción mutua asegurada y el espacio no va a marcar ninguna diferencia, o poca..

Este tema, salvo que el sector privado tenga algún interés, y lo dudo mucho, no va a ir mucho más allá de los paseos comerciales esos que quiere hacer el pirado del Musk y poco más. La luna si, los cojones.. no tienen ni para pagar la luz y el gas van a gastar en algo que no les aporta ahora mismo nada ni como nación ni como economía.


----------



## Kayros (24 Nov 2022)

PASEANTE dijo:


> El problema no es ese... la gran diferencia es que en los 60 se iba a la luna en plan "con dos cojones y si palmaban palmaban", los controles de seguridad y calidad que habría que desarrollar hoy para algo así hacen casi imposible el proyecto, porque los que se pusieron sobre
> sobre la vida de las personas y de calidad eran mínimos, se trataba de una hazaña heroica, casi comparable a las tragedias griegas, algo épico, USA quería pasar a la historia como fuese y quedar por encima de Rusia como fuese, todo daba igual, el dinero, los riesgos, etc.
> 
> Hoy el escenario es muy distinto, aquí solo priman intereses comerciales y no hay interés estratégico alguno en ir a la luna, a la NASA se la pela el patriotismo, es un organismo público financiado por el ministerio de defensa americano y la necesidad de defensa frente a Rusia en el espacio ya no es tan importante porque ya da todo igual, ambos tienen la destrucción mutua asegurada y el espacio no va a marcar ninguna diferencia, o poca..
> ...



Oye, tú sabes que España da dinero a la nasa todos los años. La última vez que yo recuerde, fueron 700 minolles de euros. De nuestro bolsillo, directamente al suyo. Lo más lógico es que se gasten la pasta que les damos en lo que se supone que es su misión más importante. O qué?


----------



## Mr.Foster (24 Nov 2022)

PASEANTE dijo:


> El problema no es ese... y bla bla bla



Dije antes que esperaba comentarios inteligentes.
El suyo además que no lo es, no se ajusta a lo que propone el hilo.
Hablamos del reconocimiento oficialde que* existe allí afuera una imposibilidad básica*, intrínseca al espacio que es incompatible con la biología de los seres vivos, lo cual imposibilita, tal vez siempre lo imposibilite, cualquier viaje que suponga salir de la protección de la magnetósfera terrestre..


----------



## Mr.Foster (24 Nov 2022)

Y salgo del hilo, la banda de forococheros, trolles y multis hace imposible seguir una conversación más o menos coherente.


----------



## sisebuto (24 Nov 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Y salgo del hilo, la banda de forococheros, trolles y multis hace imposible seguir una conversación más o menos coherente.




Eso es precisamente lo que buscan los trolles-multis-boicoteadores del hilo. Son más de cinco años comprobando sus diferentes métodos para expulsar audiencia de estos debates: flodearlo con memes, intercalar mensajes chorras de todo tipo, invocaciones al terraplanismo, insultos o disfrazarse de escépticos para meter varias páginas de discusiones bizantinas. Algunos ni se multiniquean para la tarea, lo hacen con el mismo alias. Utiliza el botón 'ignorar' y serás feliz.


----------



## Arnicio (24 Nov 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Eståbamos hablando de los efectos BIOLÓGICOS de la radiación ionizante, antes de que te dieras por invitado a hablar por peteneras.



Por cierto, la radiación no ionizante también tiene efectos biológicos:






ICNIRP


ICNIRP




www.icnirp.org


----------



## imutes (24 Nov 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> *existe allí afuera una imposibilidad básica*, intrínseca al espacio que es incompatible con la biología de los seres vivos, lo cual imposibilita, tal vez siempre lo imposibilite, cualquier viaje que suponga salir de la protección de la magnetósfera terrestre..



Se agradecen intervenciones como la tuya pero la triste realidad es que existe un extremo forofisno cientista en los foros - no es solo cosa de burbuja- que destruye cualquier intento de llevar cualquier asunto más allá de la ortodoxia más rancia contanaminada de intereses espureos. 

Obviamente respeto tu decisión de abandonar el hilo pero lo lamento: a veces pueden surgir perlas de gran valor. Yo me lo tomo con humor porque sé que aunque los cientistas/pseudoescépticos siempre saldran con ad hocs y descalificaciones a cual más espatarrantes, lo cierto es que asunto central está sobradamente ganado: la posición de la NASA es absolutamente insostenible.

Sobre lo que te cito, he de decir que no es del todo cierto. Algunas bacterias, esporas y, lo que es más sorprendente, organismo pluricelulares como son los tardígrados son capaces de sobrevivir en el espacio. Quizas se llegue a aprender sobrevivir en el espacio copiando los ejemplos que nos ofrece la propia naturaleza.

Apelo a tu sentido del humor y agradecería contestación por tu parte.



sisebuto dijo:


> Eso es precisamente lo que buscan los trolles-multis-boicoteadores del hilo. Son más de cinco años comprobando sus diferentes métodos para expulsar audiencia de estos debates: flodearlo con memes, intercalar mensajes chorras de todo tipo, invocaciones al terraplanismo, insultos o disfrazarse de escépticos para meter varias páginas de discusiones bizantinas. Algunos ni se multiniquean para la tarea, lo hacen con el mismo alias. Utiliza el botón 'ignorar' y serás feliz.



¡Exacto!

Acostumbrado a la naturaleza de los foros, prefiero divertirme con las absurdeces de ciertos lumbreras en lugar de ignorarlos. Ya hace muuucho tiempo que asumí que, en general, los foros sirven solo para pasar el rato aunque de vez en cuando aparecen comentarios muy interesantes.

.


----------



## el ejpertoc (24 Nov 2022)

Que tonto el tío, que vaya primero al Leroy Merlín y compre cuatro palos y luego que vaya al Mercadona y que compre papel Albal, cuatro rollos.
Y ya solo queda envolver los palos con el papel Albal y ya está, ya tienen la nave espacial.


Azrael_II dijo:


>


----------



## sisebuto (24 Nov 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Dije antes que esperaba comentarios inteligentes.
> El suyo además que no lo es, no se ajusta a lo que propone el hilo.
> Hablamos del reconocimiento oficialde que* existe allí afuera una imposibilidad básica*, intrínseca al espacio que es incompatible con la biología de los seres vivos, lo cual imposibilita, tal vez siempre lo imposibilite, cualquier viaje que suponga salir de la protección de la magnetósfera terrestre..




Ni han resuelto aún la ingeniería de protección contra radiaciones cósmicas y solares ni la tecnología cohetera disponible es capaz de colocar ciertos límites de carga para completar el trayecto de ida y vuelta en un solo cohete.

Y es el engaño Apollo lo que boicotea cualquier avance en ese sentido porque en la medida que sea posible hacerlo -enviar humanos más allá de LEO y hasta la Luna- más evidente se hará el fraude que vendieron a la humanidad hace más de medio siglo. Normal que prefieran no meneallo ni enmendallo.

Lo estamos comprobando con la Artemis y su incapacidad para aparcar la Orion en órbita lunar, no pueden transportar en un solo cohete todo el combustible necesario para hacerlo y volver, aun tratándose una carga muchísimo menor que las misiones Apollo. De ahí que otra evidencia del fraude sean los planes actuales para utilizar elementos modulares incluyendo surtidores de combustible en órbita. Lo que los rusos ya habían planificado en su frustada misión lunar.

Simplemente asumiendo la posibilidad de que aquello fuese un engaño cobra sentido el camelo escurridizo de NASA y sus escusitas durante 50 años para no repetir lo que en realidad nunca hicieron. Mejor vivir del cuento _forever_ mientras el público Disney se lo trague, como es lógico. Y mientras Antonia3 y Cia no digan lo contrario ni cambien de dueños, que no lo harán, esto seguirá siendo un tema magufo-negasionista-terraplanista y Ejqueeee... Gñe!





Arnicio dijo:


> Por cierto, la radiación no ionizante también tiene efectos biológicos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hombre que si los tiene. Poco se habla de las armas de microondas.










Armas de microondas: las principales sospechosas de los síntomas de los diplomáticos en Cuba (Published 2018)


Decenas de diplomáticos estadounidenses en Cuba y en China reportaron que habían oído fuertes sonidos y que padecieron dolores de cabeza, náusea e incluso pérdida de la audición; ahora, médicos y científicos sugieren que podría tratarse de armas no convencionales.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (24 Nov 2022)

Arnicio dijo:


> Por cierto, la radiación no ionizante también tiene efectos biológicos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por cierto, ya lo sé y por dolorosa experiencia.


----------



## Mr.Foster (24 Nov 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Sobre lo que te cito, he de decir que no es del todo cierto. Algunas bacterias, esporas y, lo que es más sorprendente, organismo pluricelulares como son los tardígrados son capaces de sobrevivir en el espacio. Quizas se llegue a aprender sobrevivir en el espacio copiando los ejemplos que nos ofrece la propia naturaleza.



Es cierto lo que dice, pero esos organismos *son estériles*, no pueden nunca convertirse en vehíiculos de vida.



Arnicio dijo:


> Por cierto, la radiación no ionizante también tiene efectos biológicos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cierto, pero no comparemos a las microondas con un GRB (explosión de rayos gamma...)

Veamos el gráfico:


----------



## imutes (25 Nov 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Por cierto, ya lo sé y por dolorosa experiencia.



¡Interesante! Cuéntanos más, please.



Mr.Foster dijo:


> Es cierto lo que dice, pero esos organismos *son estériles*, no pueden nunca convertirse en vehíiculos de vida.



¿Son estériles? No sé nada sobre eso ¿Puedes contarnos más? Gracias.

.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (25 Nov 2022)

imutes dijo:


> ¡Interesante! Cuéntanos más, please.



Las quemaduras de RF duelen muchísimo y tardan mucho en curar.
También hay que ser precavido con dónde tocas, porque hay tensiones muy elevadas que te pueden dejar seco.


----------



## 《Judas》 (25 Nov 2022)

menuda banda de taraditos mentales que tenemos al mando de las riendas del tinglao. Siguen sosteniendo la farsa porque están taraditos y no van a decir que es que están taraditos sin remedio, claro, eso sería un bochorno.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (25 Nov 2022)

Kayros dijo:


> Lo más lógico es que se gasten la pasta que les damos en lo que se supone que es su misión más importante. O qué?



E ir a la Luna otra vez es la misión más importante porque lo dice el cuñado, que es el ejperto en misiones espaciales de su bar y además tiene Netflix.


----------



## PASEANTE (25 Nov 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Dije antes que esperaba comentarios inteligentes.
> El suyo además que no lo es, no se ajusta a lo que propone el hilo.
> Hablamos del reconocimiento oficialde que* existe allí afuera una imposibilidad básica*, intrínseca al espacio que es incompatible con la biología de los seres vivos, lo cual imposibilita, tal vez siempre lo imposibilite, cualquier viaje que suponga salir de la protección de la magnetósfera terrestre..



El tuyo si que es BLA BLA BLA.. anda nene, que te lo digo otra vez, no van a ir ni a la Luna ni a Marte ni a ningún sitio porque no interesa y porque es muy caro hijo.. es decir, no es ni geoestratégicamente interesante ni financieramente viable, no hay dinero ¿ Te queda claro ya ? no le des muchas más vueltas, es cansino el tema ya..

Esto es un foro de economía, ya te han contestado en términos financieros y de viabilidad, aquí solo prima el aspecto comercial ¿ ya te has enterado ? o hay que ponerte a Coco, Epi y Bla con el pizarrón

Para lo demás,, si quieres hablar de iones y radiación, vete a forocoches y abres allí el hilo adecuado y os pasáis la vida divagando sobre el espacio tiempo...

Chao y ahora a dormir nene y deja de marear al personal en el principal, vete al hilo de Guardería o Conspiraciones mejor con este tema.


----------



## Arnicio (25 Nov 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Dije antes que esperaba comentarios inteligentes.
> El suyo además que no lo es, no se ajusta a lo que propone el hilo.
> Hablamos del reconocimiento oficialde que* existe allí afuera una imposibilidad básica*, intrínseca al espacio que es incompatible con la biología de los seres vivos, lo cual imposibilita, tal vez siempre lo imposibilite, cualquier viaje que suponga salir de la protección de la magnetósfera terrestre..



A eso súmale las temperaturas. Unos mendas con trajes de Michelin de no se sabe qué material aguantan temperaturas desde -200°C hasta +200°C. El grado de protección para la cámara y el papel de aluminio, podrían publicarlo-serviría para procesos actuales.


----------



## Mr.Foster (25 Nov 2022)

imutes dijo:


> ¿Son estériles? No sé nada sobre eso ¿Puedes contarnos más? Gracias.











Radiation tolerance in the tardigrade Milnesium tardigradum - PubMed


M. tardigradum survives high doses of ionizing radiation in both hydrated and anhydrobiotic states, but irradiation with >1000 Gy makes them sterile.




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## sisebuto (25 Nov 2022)

PASEANTE dijo:


> Esto es un foro de economía, ya te han contestado en términos financieros y de viabilidad, aquí solo prima el aspecto comercial ¿ ya te has enterado ? o hay que ponerte a Coco, Epi y Bla con el pizarrón




Entonces olvidémonos de los Apollo y que Epi nos explique qué ha sido rentable económicamente en estos 60 años de carrera espacial aparte de los satélites. Los 22 años de la estación internacional ISS ¿cuántos dividendos han repartido? ¿Y los 30 años del programa de transbordadores espaciales?

Después de todo el programa Apollo como tal solo duró 5 años (1967-1972). Pongámoles 11 si contamos desde 1961, cuando todavía ni eran capaces de hacer un vuelo suborbital. Magia Borrás para en solo 7 años y recursos de la década 1950-60 empezar a enviar humanos a la Luna con furia porcina.


----------



## imutes (25 Nov 2022)

Arnicio dijo:


> A eso súmale las temperaturas. Unos mendas con trajes de Michelin de no se sabe qué material aguantan temperaturas desde -200°C hasta +200°C. El grado de protección para la cámara y el papel de aluminio, podrían publicarlo-serviría para procesos actuales.



Humm, lo de las temperaturas puede que sea menos increible por lo menos para "estancias cortas".
Simplificando mucho, supongamos que esos 400º de diferencia se dan entre el día y la noche. Teniendo en cuenta que la rotación lunar es de 28 días terrestres quizas se pudiere encontrar una ventana temporal en donde las temperaturas sean "aceptables".

Soy consciente de que este argumento es una simplificación extrema; las críticas son bienvenidas ...



Mr.Foster dijo:


> Radiation tolerance in the tardigrade Milnesium tardigradum - PubMed
> 
> 
> M. tardigradum survives high doses of ionizing radiation in both hydrated and anhydrobiotic states, but irradiation with >1000 Gy makes them sterile.
> ...



Muy interesante con algunas objeciones:

- Se trata de un experimento en laboratorio.
- Se ha sometido a 1 única especie de tardígrado de entre miles.
- Estaríamos hablando de rayos gamma e iones pesados. En sistema solar -corrígeme si me equivoco- no hay fuentes naturales de ello.
- Se han hecho experimentos en el espacio exterior en la que los tardígrados han conservado su capacidad reproductiva. A falta de encontrar mayor info al respecto, intuyo que pueden ser en órbita baja luego dentro de la magnetoesfera. Ignoro si tienen mayor interés para viajes por el sistema solar aunque supongo que no.

Pero este último argumento ridiculiza aún más a las misiones Apolo: en lugar de investigar los efectos biologicos de "radiación espacial" fuera de la magnetosesfera se dedicaron a jugar al golf.
¡Tremendo!

PD.: Aún no lo he leído








Tardigrades as a potential model organism in space research - PubMed


Exposure of living organisms to open space requires a high level of tolerance to desiccation, cold, and radiation. Among animals, only anhydrobiotic species can fulfill these requirements. The invertebrate phylum Tardigrada includes many anhydrobiotic species, which are adapted to survive in...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov







sisebuto dijo:


> Entonces olvidémonos de los Apollo y que Epi nos explique qué ha sido rentable económicamente en estos 60 años de carrera espacial aparte de los satélites. Los 22 años de la estación internacional ISS ¿cuántos dividendos han repartido? ¿Y los 30 años del programa de transbordadores espaciales?
> 
> Después de todo el programa Apollo como tal solo duró 5 años (1967-1972). Pongámoles 11 si contamos desde 1961, cuando todavía ni eran capaces de hacer un vuelo suborbital. Magia Borrás para en solo 7 años y recursos de la década 1950-60 empezar a enviar humanos a la Luna con furia porcina.



Es que ahora están muy ocupados salvando el planeta midiendo la temperatura media de la Tierra con sus satélites .

Está claro, el retorno proviene de la propaganda porque eso es lo que realmente es la NASA, una agencia de publicidad al servicio del "imperio".

.


----------



## Falnesatar (25 Nov 2022)

sisebuto dijo:


> Eso es precisamente lo que buscan los trolles-multis-boicoteadores del hilo. Son más de cinco años comprobando sus diferentes métodos para expulsar audiencia de estos debates: flodearlo con memes, intercalar mensajes chorras de todo tipo, *invocaciones al terraplanismo*, insultos o disfrazarse de escépticos para meter varias páginas de discusiones bizantinas. Algunos ni se multiniquean para la tarea, lo hacen con el mismo alias. Utiliza el botón 'ignorar' y serás feliz.



Muy útil es estar dándole vueltas a esta mierda durante años. El día de la marmota discutiendo contra los mismos agentillos multicuentas y fundamentalistas religiosos que jamás van a reconocer la verdad pese a que los humilles con datos constantemente.

Si no eres capaz de ver la relación entre este tema con el terraplanismo y la cosmología desde la que se analiza el fenómeno es cosa tuya, siempre mareando con datos técnicos dándole vueltas y vueltas a los motivos cuando la respuesta es mucho mas simple.

NO SE PUEDE IR A LA LUNA PORQUE EL MODELO HELIOCÉNTRICO ES UNA ESTAFA.

PD: Que conste que no es ataque, agradezco mucho tu hilo y como expones la farsa desde su propio paradigma.


----------



## Mr.Foster (25 Nov 2022)

sisebuto dijo:


> Entonces olvidémonos de los Apollo y que Epi nos explique qué ha sido rentable económicamente en estos 60 años de carrera espacial aparte de los satélites. Los 22 años de la estación internacional ISS ¿cuántos dividendos han repartido? ¿Y los 30 años del programa de transbordadores espaciales?
> 
> Después de todo el programa Apollo como tal solo duró 5 años (1967-1972). Pongámoles 11 si contamos desde 1961, cuando todavía ni eran capaces de hacer un vuelo suborbital. Magia Borrás para en solo 7 años y recursos de los años 1950-60 empezar a enviar humanos a la Luna con furia porcina.



Todo lo que se ha hecho en materia espacial desde 1950 a la fecha ha sido para *aprender* cómo el ser humano puede aventurarse fuera de la magnetóosfera terrestre sin que los telómeros de su estructura genética se acorten y destruyan en brevísimo tiempo. 

La causa del problema es la radiación cósmica y la solar.
Sin mencionar los eventos excepcionales como llamaradas solares o explosiones de rayos gamma, donde el daño es mucho más grave.

El aislamiento o blindaje necesario para proteger la vida deberá ser tan denso y pesado y voluminoso que incidiría decisivamente en el tamaño del vehículo y la potencia de sus propulsores.

Esa ecuación mágica, aún no se ha podido hallar, o sea todos los anuncios de inminentes viajes a la Luna o Marte son pura cháchara para consumismo de las masas. Pero imposible de realizar en la práctica.
Obviamente no lo van a reconocer, ya que el establishment espacial vive de esos anuncios.

La única solución factible es un cambio revolucionario en los motores.
Ya que la radiación ionizante es ACUMULATIVA, un viaje rapidísimo a la Luna o Marte ida y vuelta, no alcanzaría a dañar a los viajeros de manera grave.
Pero los motores aún no están.
Empate técnico.
Hay que esperar.


----------



## sisebuto (25 Nov 2022)

Falnesatar dijo:


> Muy útil es estar dándole vueltas a esta mierda durante años. El día de la marmota discutiendo contra los mismos agentillos multicuentas y fundamentalistas religiosos que jamás van a reconocer la verdad pese a que los humilles con datos constantemente.
> 
> Si no eres capaz de ver la relación entre este tema y el terraplanismo es cosa tuya, siempre mareando con datos técnicos dándole vueltas y vueltas a los motivos cuando la respuesta es mucho mas simple.
> 
> ...




OK pero no estáis tan solos como creéis. Basta hacer un par de búsquedas en Google para comporbarlo:


apollo hoax - Buscar con Google - 1 millón 310 mil resultados
flat earth - Buscar con Google - 583 millones de resultados


Quizá tú tengas una explicación a por qué Google está tan interesado en promocionar la creencia terraplanista. Tampoco voy a debatir sobre la forma de la Tierra porque no es el tema del hilo y ya existen varios dedicados al asunto.


----------



## Falnesatar (25 Nov 2022)

sisebuto dijo:


> OK pero no estáis tan solos como creéis. Basta hacer un par de búsquedas en Google para comporbarlo:
> 
> 
> apollo hoax - Buscar con Google - 1 millón 310 mil resultados
> ...



Si existe una censura feroz contra el terraplanismo, solo hay que ver el tipo de shadowbanning al hacer una búqueda por youtube con todo el contenido oficial por delante "refutándolo", pero es que una vez se te cae la carta cosmológica no existe forma de pararlo.

Por no hablar de lo delicado que es directamente sacar eso a palestra en cualquier ámbito del día a día, en cambio cuestionar el alunizaje si es algo accesible a la mayoría.

Si que estoy de acuerdo en el que tema del hilo es uno concreto y existen otros para tratar el tema cosmológico en profunidad, pero los que venimos a sacar el tema no es con ánimo de menospreciar los argumentos del hilo, los reforzamos llevando el debate a otro plano que ya lo incluye ya que están conectados entre si.

PD: Además el terraplanismo lleva infiltrado desde sus inicios por el propio sistema con grupos como la flat earth society, entre otros. Es normal que tenga tanto "éxito" en las búsquedas.


----------



## sisebuto (25 Nov 2022)

Falnesatar dijo:


> Si existe una censura feroz contra el terraplanismo, solo hay que ver el tipo de shadowbanning al hacer una búqueda por youtube con todo el contenido oficial por delante "refutándolo", pero es que una vez se te cae la carta cosmológica no existe forma de pararlo.
> 
> Por no hablar de lo delicado que es directamente sacar eso a palestra en cualquier ámbito del día a día, en cambio cuestionar el alunizaje si es algo accesible a la mayoría.
> 
> Si que estoy de acuerdo en el que tema del hilo es uno concreto y existen otros para tratar el tema cosmológico en profunidad, pero los que venimos a sacar el tema no es con ánimo de menospreciar los argumentos del hilo, los reforzamos llevando el debate a otro plano que ya lo incluye ya que están conectados entre si.





Me parece que ya estas troleando, te acabo de demostrar que Google da 500 veces más resultados sobre terraplanismo que del escepticismo sobre los Apollo y es la misma empresa que Yutufo. Inténtalo sobre otros tremas 'sensibles' como kacunas y covis y compara. Venga.

No puedo saber con certeza si de verdad te crees que la pared de helo de la Antártida tiene la longitud del perímetro terrestre pero ni ese es el tema ni en realidad me interesa. Eso sí, sería tan fácil aclararlo como organizar una excursión marítima.


----------



## Falnesatar (25 Nov 2022)

sisebuto dijo:


> Me parece que ya estas troleando, te acabo de demostrar que Google da 500 veces más resultados sobre terraplanismo que del escepticismo sobre los Apollo y es la misma empresa que Yutufo.
> 
> Inténtalo sobre otros tremas 'sensibles' como kacunas y covis y compara. Venga.



No has demostrado una mierda, que la expedición Apollo es un fraude no necesita 500 millones de resultado pues es solo una carta de la baraja incluida en el cuestionamiento cosmológico y que hasta un niño pequeño puede entender.

Te has quedado estancado en el puto alunizaje, te has quedado mirando el dedo que señala a la Luna.


----------



## imutes (25 Nov 2022)

sisebuto dijo:


> Quizá tú tengas una explicación a por qué Google está tan interesado en promocionar la creencia terraplanista. Tampoco voy a debatir sobre la forma de la Tierra porque no es el tema del hilo y ya existen varios dedicados al asunto.



Yo sí tengo una explicación - e intuyo que tú también-: es la ceremonia de la confusión. La manera habitual de desvirtuar debates.

Básicamente se meten en el mismo saco todas la explicaciones científicas no ortodoxas. El término en boga aplicado es negacionismo y se aplica indistintamente a cualquier tipo de disidencia o heterodoxia. ¿Dudas de la info que proporciana la NASA? Entonces eres un negacionista al mismo nivel que un terraplanista.

No voy a hablar de terraplanismo, es muy obvio que los únicos que obtienen beneficio son los que lo promocionan (guguel y demás agencias al servicio de la NSA., ONU, eugenistas malthusianos etc).

Es algo que ya observe cuando se trataba de debatir la teoría de la evolución por selección natural (por cierto "la preservación de las razas favorecidas en la lucha por la vida" es malthusianismo en estado puro): si presentabas objeciones solo podías ser un creacionista.

Y en eso lo que se han esforzado en que quede ciencia, solo hay 2 opciones: o aceptas la ortodoxia o eres un negacionista (o magufo, o creacionista o terraplanista etc). Lo que están consiguiendo es una masa de hooligans que *creen a ciegas en lo que digan "los expertos"* (la ciencia nunca fue planteada para ser creída, al contrario, se trata de debatir, confrontar, adaptarse a los nuevos descubrimientos etc) y por otra parte un efecto boomerang, el descrédito de la ciencia.

Cada vez habemos más seres pensantes que cuando oímos una frase que empieza diciendo _según los científicos o según los expertos _se nos encienden las alertas_. _La ciencia no es una cuestión ni de fe ni de nº de creyentes ni de dogmas ni de profecias autocumplidas. Cuando aparece un cisne que no es blanco se debe reconocer que no todos los cisnes son blancos.

.

.


----------



## Falnesatar (25 Nov 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Yo sí tengo una explicación - e intuyo que tú también-: es la ceremonia de la confusión. La manera habitual de desvirtuar debates.
> 
> Básicamente se meten en el mismo saco todas la explicaciones científicas no ortodoxas. El término en boga aplicado es negacionismo y se aplica indistintamente a cualquier tipo de disidencia o heterodoxia. ¿Dudas de la info que proporciana la NASA? Entonces eres un negacionista al mismo nivel que un terraplanista.
> 
> ...



Como cojones va a beneficiar a los que han creado el sistema religioso que rige el mundo desde su mera cosmovisión que se los cuestione? Hacen lo que hacen con lo que no pueden controlar, encausarlo, emponzoñarlo, distraer.

Quieres un debate cosmológico y quedar en evidencia?

Desde un punto de vista objetivo y científico el Heliocentrismo hace aguas por todos lados.

Dejad esa soberbia que no es mas que miedo a la verdad.

Seguid mirando el dedo.


----------



## imutes (25 Nov 2022)

Falnesatar dijo:


> Quieres un debate cosmológico y quedar en evidencia?



Abre otro hilo. Expon tu cosmología y si es de mi interés debatimos allí. Ya te anticipo que dudo mucho que seas capaz de presentar un modelo debatible.

PD.: les beneficia porque el terraplanismo es ridículo y extrapolan esa ridiculez a la heterodoxia científica.
PD.: Aquí se acaba por mi parte este debate en este hilo.

.


----------



## Falnesatar (25 Nov 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Abre otro hilo. Expon tu cosmología y si es de mi interés debatimos allí. Ya te anticipo que dudo mucho que seas capaz de presentar un modelo debatible.
> 
> .



Hay hilos de sobra, pásate cuando quieras y debatimos por ahí.

No necesito darte ningún modelo alternativo, solo demostrarte que el Heliocentrismo es una pantomima producto de lo que tu mismo estás denunciando en tus comentarios, el cientificismo imperante y la imposibilidad de cuestionar ciertos temas como la teoría de la evolución que se vuelven dogmas del sistema y sus intereses.


----------



## imutes (25 Nov 2022)

sisebuto dijo:


> Eso sí, sería tan fácil aclararlo como organizar una excursión marítima.



Hay varias regatas de circunvalación a la Tierra en velero en solitario y sin escalas. Obviamente eligen la ruta más corta alrededor de la Antártida (pasando cerca de los Cabos de Buena esperanza leuwin y hornos). No hace falta decir nada más.


----------



## Falnesatar (25 Nov 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Hay varias regatas de circunvalación a la Tierra en velero en solitario y sin escalas. Obviamente eligen la ruta más corta alrededor de la Antártida (pasando cerca de los Cabos de Buena esperanza leuwin y hornos). No hace falta decir nada más.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1272601



He leído tu udpate en el mensaje anterior y ahora veo que cobardemente usas este argumento como réplica.

Lo dicho, si quieres aprender te pasas por alguno de esos hilos, no tengo interés en convencer a necios y cobardes de nada.

Os supera el tema.


----------



## sisebuto (25 Nov 2022)

Falnesatar dijo:


> Os supera el tema.




A un terraplanista le basta con negar la esfericidad terrestre y la mera existencia del espacio exterior para dar por demostrada la falsesad de los Apolo, las Soyuz, los Shuttle, los satélites y todo lo que se menee más allá de la cúpula que nos da cobijo. El resto sobra.

Vuestra tarea es contaminar con idioteces el debate en cuestión. Te lo creas de verdad o no, que ya lo dudo, no sois más que un proxi de la desinformación. Quienes os invocan y citan permanentemente son los becarios de NASA, (incluidos Google y Yutufo) porque jugáis en el mismo equipo.


----------



## Falnesatar (25 Nov 2022)

sisebuto dijo:


> A un terraplanista le basta con negar la esfericidad terrestre y la mera existencia del espacio exterior para dar por demostrada la falsesad de los Apolo, las Soyuz, los Shuttle, los satélites y todo lo que se menee más allá de la cúpula que nos da cobijo. El resto sobra.
> 
> Vuestra tarea es contaminar con idioteces el debate en cuestión. Te lo creas de verdad o no, que ya lo dudo, no sois más que un proxi de la desinformación. Quienes os invocan y citan permanentemente son los becarios de NASA, (incluidos Google y Yutufo) porque jugáis en el mismo equipo.



Otro cobarde de mierda o agentillo a 20 céntimos.

Repito, si queréis un debate serio citadme en alguno de esos hilos del cuestionamiento cosmológico a.k.a tierraplana.

Os dejo con vuestros desvaríos despechados de niños que no quieren reconocer que Papanoel es un tio disfrazado.


----------



## George A (25 Nov 2022)

El argumento sobre la rentabilidad de enviar humanos a la luna y hacer bases lunares es mentiroso. Si fuera posible, no tardarían nada en poner todo en marcha porque precisamente se montaría una burbuja, industria y nuevo campo económico donde meter dinero.
El argumento de ejque no hay dinero tendría sentido si el dinero estuviera anclado a algo finito y la capitalización fuera un juego de suma cero, pero vivimos en la época de la impresora y de keynesianos que están como locos buscando nuevos pastos. El dinero no es problema si se pudiera articular una industria alrededor, se lo inventan de la nada. 

Y eso que la NASA se utiliza precisamente para eso, para robar y malversar fondos, tiene mucho humo alrededor, pero hacerlo mediante un engaño tan burdo desmontaría antes el chiringuito.

Es más, escuchando analistas americanos de economía, dicen que se necesita un nuevo campo para poder superar el estancamiento económico, para seguir agregando valor a la economía una vez se ha agotado el valor que aportan las tecnológicas, necesitan una nueva burbuja y precisamente nombran la carrera espacial como esa posible salvación si se empezara con la colonización del espacio.

La industria y tecnología alrededor sería brutal. El argumento económico y la rentabilidad es mentira.


----------



## sisebuto (25 Nov 2022)

George A dijo:


> El argumento sobre la rentabilidad de enviar humanos a la luna y hacer bases lunares es mentiroso. Si fuera posible, no tardarían nada en poner todo en marcha porque precisamente se montaría una burbuja, industria y nuevo campo económico donde meter dinero.
> El argumento de ejque no hay dinero tendría sentido si el dinero estuviera anclado a algo finito y la capitalización fuera un juego de suma cero, pero vivimos en la época de la impresora y de keynesianos que están como locos buscando nuevos pastos. El dinero no es problema si se pudiera articular una industria alrededor, se lo inventan de la nada.
> 
> Y eso que la NASA se utiliza precisamente para eso, para robar y malversar fondos, tiene mucho humo alrededor, pero hacerlo mediante un engaño tan burdo desmontaría antes el chiringuito.
> ...




Efectivamente, ahora no tienen al corrupto Soviet de los 1960 para cubrirse las espaldas en la tarea ponzi-keynesiana. Además de que se les han perdido lah tejnolojíah. Otra vez a empezar desde cero, como Sísifo.


----------



## Mr.Foster (25 Nov 2022)

George A dijo:


> La industria y tecnología alrededor sería brutal. El argumento económico y la rentabilidad es mentira.



El argumento económico y la rentabilidad, efectivamente, hasta ahora no había sido el obstáculo para poner hombres en la Luna.
Pero ahora que un boquiflojo de la NASA reconoce que carecen de la tecnologia necesaria, ahora sí se va a transformar en un problema económico, ya que cuando vayan al congreso a pedir fondos, no van a tener un solo argumento para justificar las aberrantes cifras que pretenden anualmente.


----------



## Raulisimo (19 Dic 2022)

*Seres humanos que han conseguido meter un balón en una red 
más veces que su rival:*







*Seres humanos que acaban de regresar de pisar la LUNA
por primera vez en la historia de la humanidad:*






Que cada cual saque sus conclusiones.

Yo ya tendo las mías.


----------

